
Ask HN: Who is hiring? (January 2016) - whoishiring
Please lead with the location of the position and include the keywords
REMOTE, INTERNS and&#x2F;or VISA when the corresponding sort of candidate is welcome.
When remote work is not an option, please include ONSITE.<p>Submitters: please only post if you personally are part of the hiring company—no
recruiting firms or job boards.<p>Readers: please only email submitters if you personally are interested in the
job—no recruiters or sales calls.<p>You can also use kristopolous&#x27; nifty console script to search the thread:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=10313519.
======
stenl
Linnarsson lab, Karolinska Institutet | Stockholm, Sweden [ ONSITE

I'm a full professor of molecular neuroscience, leading a group of ten people
(PhD students, postdocs). We use single-cell RNA sequencing to discover and
understand all the cell types of the mouse brain. We have published very well
(Science, Nature, etc) and have just been funded to map every cell type in the
mouse nervous system. This is an incredibly exciting project: for the first
time, we will be able to say exactly what types of cells exist in every brain
region, and which genes are specifically active in those cells. We have great
funding for the next five years.

Now, I'm looking for a front-end programmer with some back-end skills to help
build a data portal to share our data with the scientific community.

* Work in our team in Stockholm, Sweden

* Work with people from all over the world (English is our working language)

* Help us do groundbreaking science!

* Ok salary, great Swedish employment benefits

We're looking for someone who can build an UI, with tools for visualising and
browsing a very large and complex dataset. We think you love making data
pretty! Currently, we use

* Python for the back-end and tools

* React and D3 for the front-end

Check out our work at linnarssonlab.org and github.org/linnarsson-lab

Interested? Contact me at sten.linnarsson@ki.se!

Thanks,

Sten

~~~
cpach
Cool to see a job post from KI here, that was a bit unexpected. Best of luck
with the hiring!

------
speek
Weft - [http://weft.io](http://weft.io) \- Cambridge/Boston, MA -- ONSITE

    
    
         ******************
         === What we do ===
         ******************
    

We're building skynet (except we're focusing 100% on logistics, less so on the
murder part) -- we track every boat on the water, every plane in the sky, and
pretty much everything else that moves in the supply chain (all the way down
to the container/pallet level) so we can make predictions about what's going
to happen!

We help solve problems like the multi-billion dollar asset repositioning
problem (people literally ship empty containers to try to meet customer
demand) and answer questions like is the port of long beach about to go on
strike, is my shipment going to get stuck in customs, and who's the best
person to ship with between point A and B (among a bunch of other things)?

    
    
         ******************
         === Crib notes ===
         ******************
    

\- Clojure, Clojurescript, Javascript, Python/PySpark, React/re-frame, we even
have a couple services in Scala

\- Spark, postgres, redis, kafka, accumulo, docker

\- We have one of the world's experts in Deep Learning on our team

\- We're funded by top-tier VCs

\- We have paying customers across multiple verticals

\- We eat + drink together a lot... wino wednesday, whiskey thursday, foodie
friday

    
    
         *******************
         === Looking for ===
         *******************
    

\- Front end tech lead (starting to play with clojurescript, though I guess
that'd be your choice!)

\- Data engineer

\- Firmware engineer (MSP430, WOO!)

If this sounds interesting, please shoot us an email at jobs@weft.io! Tell 'em
Marc sent you.

~~~
TACIXAT
Not my field but the stuff you're working on sounds awesome.

------
frabrunelle
Troon, Scotland | REMOTE | Rust Engineer

Help us build and maintain the SAFE Network:
[http://maidsafe.net/rust_engineer.html](http://maidsafe.net/rust_engineer.html)

The SAFE (Secure Access For Everyone) Network is made up of the unused hard
drive space, processing power and data connection of its users. It offers a
level of security and privacy not currently available on the existing Internet
and turns the tables on companies, putting users in control of their data,
rather than trusting it to organisations.

MaidSafe's aim is to provide privacy, security and freedom to everyone on the
planet. This has been our unwavering ambition since we started on this journey
in 2006, and it remains our driving force today.

We are an eclectic and multicultural group of passionate and focussed
individuals determined to release great software that has a hugely positive
impact on the world. If you would like to help, please send your CV along with
a covering letter detailing why you are a great fit for any of our open
positions to: careers@maidsafe.net and we will get back to you as soon as we
can.

~~~
markprovan
Nice to see a local company(I can almost see your office from my house!) on
here using a newer language!

~~~
frabrunelle
Wow! It's awesome that you live so close to the MaidSafe office.

I'm actually in Montreal and I don't work directly for MaidSafe, but I am very
active in the SAFE Network community.

You should definitely pass by the MaidSafe office when you have a chance :-)

The SAFE Network was previously written in C++
([https://www.openhub.net/p/maidsafe](https://www.openhub.net/p/maidsafe)) but
last year MaidSafe decided to rewrite everything in Rust
([https://www.openhub.net/p/safenetwork](https://www.openhub.net/p/safenetwork)).

I would recommend joining our forum
([https://forum.safenetwork.io](https://forum.safenetwork.io)) and our chat
([https://discord.safenetwork.org](https://discord.safenetwork.org)) if you
have any questions or if you'd like to chat with us.

------
mabbo
Amazon Flex | Seattle, Toronto, Phoenix, Austin [All ONSITE] | SDEs, Interns,
SDETs | [https://flex.amazon.com/](https://flex.amazon.com/)

 _I 'm an SDE on a Toronto-based team. This whole org is still being
bootstrapped, and we need to hire more talented developers._

Amazon’s new delivery platform, Amazon Flex, aims to delight customers by
delivering millions of packages faster than ever before. We are expanding our
platform rapidly to new geographies and products from groceries to big-screen
TVs in an increasingly complex transportation network.

Our Transportation Technology group is responsible for designing and
implementing software that makes the delivery of these items possible in one
hour or less. We are building software that predicts, plans, schedules, routes
and executes on the speedy delivery promise in a cost effective manner.

Software at Amazon is typically "use whatever works best", but so far my
corner of Flex has mostly been AWS and Java 8.

You can apply directly online:
[http://www.amazon.jobs/results?jobCategoryIds[]=70&searchStr...](http://www.amazon.jobs/results?jobCategoryIds\[\]=70&searchStrings\[\]=Flex)

Or send me an email- my username @ amazon.com. I'm happy to answer any
questions, and forward resumes off to the managers/recruiting for a specific
area you're interested in.

~~~
akhilcacharya
Thanks, emailed!

------
jevanish
Get Lighthouse | [http://getlighthouse.com](http://getlighthouse.com) | San
Francisco, CA | Full Time | ONSITE

    
    
        === What we do ===
    

If you've ever worked at a painfully dysfunctional startup, or a big company
wrecked by politics & clueless managers, you've experienced how bad management
can make a good job miserable. We're changing that by helping managers with
the fundamental habits of good management.

We're starting with facilitating better 1-on-1s through software, which help
you be happier, and more productive when done right. (@RoidRage blogged about
how we helped him at Travis-CI:
[http://bit.ly/LHpraise](http://bit.ly/LHpraise))

Lighthouse is profitable, bootstrapped, and generating hundreds of leads a
month. I'm looking for someone to take over all things tech at Lighthouse, so
that I can focus on making us more money by attracting and closing even more
customers.

    
    
        === You are ===
    

\- Player/Coach interested in helping build and manage a team

\- An engineer that cares about design and the little details that delight
customers

\- Looking to get in on the ground floor of a high potential startup (ie- lots
of upside/equity!)

    
    
        === Tech Stack ===
    

\- Currently Rails, Capistrano, haml/scss, bootstrap, jQuery, Postgres,
Stripe, GCal API

    
    
        === Interested? ===

\- Email Jason at GetLighthouse dot com mentioning Hacker News in the subject
line.

~~~
daveambrose
I'd love to try the product, esp. as a means of facilitating weekly 1:1s we
have w. our portfolio founders. Is there a way to get access?

~~~
codingdave
You mean, other than the form on the web site that says "Sign up to get
access"?

------
asti
Advanced Simulation Technology, inc. (ASTi) | Herndon, VA | Multiple Positions
| ONSITE

We’re a small company building innovative products in the simulation and
training industry. One of our newest products is SERA
([http://seraatc.com](http://seraatc.com)), the Simulated Environment for
Realistic ATC. SERA helps airline pilots learn to communicate by simulating
the entire air traffic control environment, including artificial intelligence
for aircraft and controllers, speech recognition on pilot speech, and text-to-
speech radio chatter.

ASTi has been around for about 25 years. We’ve been very successful in our
niche (audio and communications), but we’re beginning to grow in adjacent
areas and need your help! On-site, full-time engineering positions available
for those interested in software, web, cloud and speech technology.

Stack: C/C++, Python, Angular, Node.JS, Go(golang), AWS, Docker, RethinkDB,
RaspberryPi

Check out this page for more information on ASTi, our unique work environment,
and the full job descriptions: [https://www.asti-
usa.com/jobs](https://www.asti-usa.com/jobs). A few other reasons to consider
ASTi: excellent compensation, profit-sharing, start at 4 weeks vacation
(growing to 6 weeks over time), company-paid retirement plan, and we were
included in Washingtonian Magazine’s "50 Great Places to Work" in 2015.

Get in touch via jobs@asti-usa.com.

Thanks! Curtis (CTO)

------
bentlegen
Sentry | [http://getsentry.com](http://getsentry.com) | Full-time in San
Francisco

Come help us develop our open source exception monitoring service:
[http://github.com/getsentry/sentry](http://github.com/getsentry/sentry).

Sentry is a small team (just 7 people) with a beloved product, a long list of
notable customers, strong and growing revenue, and a commitment to open
source. This is a really good time to be a part of what we're building.

We're especially interested in polyglot programmers who can help us develop
our core product in Python and JavaScript, but also work on new client
integrations for platforms like .NET and iOS.

Full list of roles is available here:
[http://getsentry.com/jobs](http://getsentry.com/jobs), or reach out to me
directly to find out more: ben (at) getsentry.com.

~~~
hm8
Amazing product. I started using it a while ago and was truly impressed with
the integration [python]. kudos! All the more sweeter since it's only 7 people

------
nomadicactivist
Avaaz Foundation | full-time | REMOTE

We're a global activism organization, dedicated to effecting positive change
in the world. We tackle such issues as climate change, poverty, and
corruption. For more information, check here:
[http://www.avaaz.org/en/about.php#howwework](http://www.avaaz.org/en/about.php#howwework)

We are in the process of extracting a services-based architecture from a large
legacy php codebase. We primarily use python for new systems. We operate at
"big data" scale, with 40+ million members, and hundreds of millions of events
per month.

We value professionalism, autonomy, and healthy work-life balance.

We are looking for:

\- Senior Data Scientist
[https://avaaz22194.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0h1tp](https://avaaz22194.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0h1tp)

\- Senior Full-Stack Software Developers:
[https://avaaz22194.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0ywj](https://avaaz22194.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0ywj)

\- Dev Ops Engineer
[https://avaaz22194.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0hipk](https://avaaz22194.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0hipk)

~~~
sayhar
I can confirm that Avaaz are a great organization. They're very effective (but
mostly unknown in the US), professional, and it'd be an honor to work with
them.

Happy to answer any questions. (I'm not now or have ever been on staff, but am
a "member", and consider myself friends with many on their team)

sayhar@gmail.com

~~~
typon
I think they may need to clean up or edit their Wikipedia page. For example,
in the See Also section "Slacktivism" is one of the links and in general
reading the page gives a pretty bad impression. I totally believe what you're
saying but when someone (like me) who doesn't know anything about Avaaz and
tries to get a third-party independent view of them it doesn't look pretty.

------
kasrak
Airtable — San Francisco, CA (ONSITE; FULL-TIME)

[http://airtable.com](http://airtable.com)

Airtable's mission is to expand human productivity by letting people create
tools to organize their world. Unlike single-purpose apps, we think of
Airtable as a toolkit of building blocks that people can repurpose to create
their own applications. Our product roadmap is filled with interesting
enhancements and additions to this toolkit that will push the boundaries of
Airtable's capabilities.

Our users love us:
[https://twitter.com/airtable/timelines/566728799115440128](https://twitter.com/airtable/timelines/566728799115440128)

We’re hiring engineers for web (JS, Node, React), iOS (Objective-C, Swift),
and Android. There are 13 of us right now, with backgrounds from Google,
Facebook, Microsoft, etc. We believe in the power of highly motivated and
capable individuals to accomplish great things in small teams, with end-to-end
ownership of projects and rapid iteration.

We’ve raised over $10 million in funding.

You can apply here: [https://airtable.com/jobs](https://airtable.com/jobs)

------
mstanleys
SEC | NY $115,000 - $205,000 We're building the SEC's next generation analytic
platforms to keep our markets safe, effective, and trusted. Come build awesome
tools to analyze big data. We do quantitative analysis, machine learning, plus
good old fashioned product development. At the end of the day we are creating
modern, elegant applications that help our government be more awesome.

Join a small team of talented developers, capable researchers, and former
finance people that saw the light. Our stack: JS, React, Python, pandas,
Flask, C++, KDB, q Your workstation: .5 TB RAM, plus a gabajillion cores (we
each have one)

You are: Someone with great JS skills, and maybe some C++ skills. If you have
experience or knowledge with financial markets, especially HFT, even better.
It doesn't matter if you know our stack or not, if you love to learn you'll
fit right in. For more information, or to apply, email Michael at suswalm at
sec dot gov

~~~
psanyal78
Hi Team,

I am interested in this opportunity but I don't see any option to send my cv.
Here is where you can reach me -

psanyal78@gmail.com

Take care, ~Partha.

~~~
puranjay
It says right there in the post:

> email Michael at suswalm at sec dot gov

------
karmelapple
Third Iron | full-time | REMOTE

Help us architect, test, and build server-side infrastructure for academic
researchers and librarians.

We are a remote-first company, founded in 2011, with node.js and Postgres
powering our backend, Ember for the web front-end for our flagship product
[http://www.browzine.com](http://www.browzine.com) , and most recently CouchDB
to sync user data between our web app and our native mobile apps.

From GitHub to Heroku to Slack, see all of the tools and services we use:
[http://stackshare.io/third-iron/third-iron/](http://stackshare.io/third-
iron/third-iron/)

We want developers with a passion for Javascript, automated testing,
continuous integration, and constant learning and improvement. Strong
communication skills and past remote experience (or a strong desire to work
remotely for the first time) are also essential.

Be part of our small, fully-remote team building software to help solve some
big problems faced in reading and discovering academic research papers.

Send resumes and samples of your accomplishments to info@thirdiron.com or
learn more here: [https://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/105193/senior-
server-...](https://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/105193/senior-server-side-
developer-third-iron-llc)

------
grayfox
Compose (IBM) | REMOTE (US, UK, CA)

Developing software appeals to those who love to solve puzzles and apply their
brain power -- and also to those, in our experience, who like working from
home in their pyjamas.

If you're looking to join an exciting industry (databases-as-a-service), we
have a tremendous challenge for you and a terrific team willing and able to
support you through it.

For those that have coding experience but might be looking to try something
new, we have a "Technical Content Creator" position - blog about, speak about,
and mentor our community about different databases and programming languages.

Here are a few things that's great about our team:

* Work from anywhere! As long as you're legally able to work in the United States, Canada, or the United Kingdom.

* Self-managing, open culture.

* Ruby/Go.

* Fantastic salary and benefits.

* Join a thriving, respectful and family-like team.

* Fair and objective hiring.

Our hiring process is nifty. We request a work-sample upfront that closely
resembles the work you'd be doing within your role. Once you submit, your
answers are anonymized then graded by 3 different people following pre-defined
criteria. We want to know, objectively, who is going to both enjoy and crush
the work. We have three positions open for candidates:

* Platform Engineer (More back-end)

* Application Developer (More front-end)

* Technical Content Creator ('Developer Advocacy' type of role)

For the full postings checkout
[https://compose.io/jobs](https://compose.io/jobs) or email jobs+hn@compose.io
with a quick tale about a database you loved, or didn't love.

If you have any questions, we'll gladly answer whatever you'd like. Everyone
gets a personal response and a fair, respectful 'go' at the process.

------
jeffbr13
London, UK | ONSITE | Full time | Frontend web dev

Boiler Room is the world’s leading community of underground music fans. We
live-stream DJ sets and live gigs from music hubs such as London, Berlin, New
York, Paris, LA and >60 other cities to music lovers all over the world. It
started as a webcam taped to a warehouse wall in East London - in five years
Boiler Room has grown to become the online home of underground music, and also
a complex broadcasting and editorial platform in its own right.

We are currently in the process of building the next generation of the web app
powering Boiler Room. We have upwards of a million views on our site a month,
and that’s not including the hundreds of millions of views that our videos
have accumulated on YouTube and Dailymotion. We want to create a completely
unique web experience that lives up to the quality of our live shows. To do
that we need someone who knows their way around the wonderful mess that is
front-end web development, and truly cares about the experience that music
lovers will have while using our web app on all kinds of devices.

You’ll be an essential part of a dev team currently consisting of 2 developers
and 2 designers. You should have strong opinions about how web development
should be done in 2015, and you should be able to come up with and implement
new ideas for consuming & sharing online music experiences. You'll be working
in our river-side office in Wapping, East London, and you’ll of course be able
to go to and invite your friends to the exclusive parties being live-streamed
on the site.

Our frontend stack: React, Redux, ImmutableJS, Gulp, Webpack, Babel, CSSNext

If this sounds like your kind of jam, email our tech lead (lachenmayer)
<harry.l+hn@boilerroom.tv> or drop me a line <ben.jeffrey+hn@boilerroom.tv>

~~~
hobolord
huge fan of Boiler Room, this is sounds like an awesome job!

~~~
lachenmayer
Do you want to join us? :)

~~~
hobolord
Sadly I don't have the skills required, just the fanboyness

------
plethora
Plethora | San Francisco, CA | Full-time | ONSITE

At Plethora we're building a fully automated CNC milling service so engineers
can prototype precision aluminum parts in days, not weeks.

We believe in a world of abundance where everyone has access to the powers of
creation, for everything from new product development, prototyping, and rapid
manufacturing, to scientific experiments, maker projects, and artistic works.

We're a thoughtful, engineer-lead company, growing fast and looking for
talented engineers, designers, and managers for the following roles amongst
others:

\- Computational Geometry Software Engineer

\- Computational Mechanics/Physical Simulation Engineer

\- IT Manager

\- Senior Lead Frontend Engineer (Javascript)

\- Senior Software Engineer (C# and .NET)

\- Head of Product

\- Head of Engineering

\- Product Manager

\- Product Designer

\- Prototype Machinist

If you're a designer, feel free to reach out to me personally. We're trying to
build a forward-thinking design team inspired by the Bauhaus, Eliot Noyes,
Christopher Alexander, etc. and we have the latitude to build a team around
those values – I'm morgan@plethora.com.

[https://www.plethora.com/careers](https://www.plethora.com/careers) |
careers@plethora.com

~~~
Avalaxy
I sent you an email last week. Are you hiring remote software engineers?

~~~
plethora
Hi Leon, I just left a note with the hiring manager for the position you
applied to, but rest assured your application is in our system and will be
processed in due time.

------
kjbekkelund
Elastic ([http://elastic.co](http://elastic.co)) • ONSITE & REMOTE (Anywhere)
• Front-end Developer • Full-time

Elastic, the company behind Elasticsearch and Kibana, is hiring.

We're looking for front-end developers to work on Found, our Elasticsearch-as-
a-service product offering. Today, Found runs primarily in public cloud
environments like AWS, allowing customers to provision and scale Elastic
clusters in a turnkey fashion. We also plan to bring this same simplicity of
deployment and automation to customers who want to run and manage multiple
Elastic clusters on-premise (in their own data centers). You will be
contributing significantly to both initiatives.

To get there we need more developers with strong JavaScript skills, but we
definitely prefer developers who also have other strong front-end development
skills. Maybe security, design, UX, CSS, functional programming, testing, or
something else?

This is an early role on a fast-growing team, so you'll have a lot of impact
from day 1. We're a very remote team with developers in Australia, Poland,
Norway, Denmark, Panama and several locations in the US.

We need someone to help innovate, lead and contribute to the front-end and
user experience of our Elasticsearch-as-a-Service offering. You will also be
integral in shaping the products we build, not just implementing specs.

Check out
[https://www.elastic.co/about/careers/engineering/javascript-...](https://www.elastic.co/about/careers/engineering/javascript-
engineer-found/dT2u9oOSar5zktdG1ZS6tF) for more info.

Additional information

\- Extremely competitive pay

\- Stock options

\- An environment in which you can balance great work with a great life

\- Passionate people building great products

\- Employees with a wide variety of interests

\- Your age is only a number. It doesn't matter if you're just out of college
or your children are; we need you for what you can do.

\- Distributed-first company with employees in over 23 countries, spread
across 18 time zones, and speaking over 30 languages! Some even fly south for
the winter :)

We're also hiring several other positions:
[https://www.elastic.co/about/careers/](https://www.elastic.co/about/careers/)

~~~
prmph
I there anyone I can reach out to directly?

------
mopatches
Periscope Data | San Francisco, ONSITE | Full Stack Engineer (Ruby, Go,
CoffeeScript, Java) |
[https://www.periscopedata.com/](https://www.periscopedata.com/)

Periscope is a data analysis tool for data analysts that allows them to type
SQL queries and get charts really, really fast. Revenue has doubled twice in
the last 6 months. We have gone from jumpstarting our car to hanging on as the
car races up the hill.

    
    
        - In your first day you'll ship new code to production.
    
        - In your first week you'll ship at least one customer-facing feature.
    
        - In your first month you'll write code at every level of the stack.
    
        - In your first 6 months you'll rebuild a major piece of the Periscope stack.
    

Join our team of 19: hello@periscopedata.com

More info: [https://www.periscopedata.com/data-obsessed-
engineer](https://www.periscopedata.com/data-obsessed-engineer)

------
jsalasky
CrowdJustice.org - London, UK - Junior Dev and Tech Lead roles - Full-time

We are a tech-for-good for-profit helping communities fund access to justice.
Think Kickstarter for court cases - or Change.org with hard legal outcomes -
we've funded cases ranging from Supreme Court interventions to local
communities trying to prevent developers destroying their green spaces. Our
MVP has raised nearly $400k for exciting cases from a standing start in a few
months and we are building a team to grow nationally in the UK and
internationally.

What that means on the product front is developing a world class webapp
(mainly written in Django) that has huge scope for helping users interface
with cases, social issues and other donors. Engineers with a keen interest in
user funnels and metrics (&, um, social justice) please get in touch!
[https://www.crowdjustice.co.uk/jobs](https://www.crowdjustice.co.uk/jobs) or
email julia@crowdjustice.co.uk

------
jbk
VideoLabs/VLC • Paris, France • Developers • iOS, Android, Go and C/C++ •
Onsite|Remote

We're a team working on open-source multimedia technologies (VLC/FFmpeg) and
new services around video consumption.

We're mostly working on VLC (we did most of the mobile/tv versions of VLC) and
other multimedia technologies like FFmpeg. A large part of our activities is
also on new web services around video consumption (content, recommendation,
etc...).

We're now a team of 13, (9 in Paris, 4 Remote) and we will probably need to
hire a few (4?5?) new developers or tech team lead, starting from the middle
of January. Remote is OK, if in Europe.

There should be a position for iOS, one for Android, one in low-level C/C++
for VLC's core and codecs, one as a front-end developer (ng) and one in Go.

Email: contact+hn@videolabs.io

------
bensummers
Haplo -- London, UK -- Full time, ONSITE

[http://www.haplo-services.com/jobs](http://www.haplo-services.com/jobs)

Would you like to write high quality open source software, for users in
universities who love your work?

We're looking for developers to join our team, especially those who are early
on in their career and would like to work in an environment which will support
their learning.

Our only recruitment criteria is whether you understand how computers work and
can write good code, and if you can work in a diverse team.

The Haplo platform is open source, and we're working on open sourcing
everything else we do: [http://haplo.org](http://haplo.org)

On top of the platform, we've built a suite of products for higher education,
and are rolling them out to universities across the UK. Our flagship product
is PhD Manager: [http://www.phd-manager.co.uk](http://www.phd-manager.co.uk)

Like a startup: Small dedicated team. No barriers to doing your best work.
Opportunity to get involved with everything, should you want to. Lovely
office, great espresso. Ambition to change the world in a small but
significant way.

Not like a startup: Sensible working hours. Quiet environment away from the
hustle. No random pressure from investors. Quality product without hacks.

Fast recruitment process: Email us your CV. 20 minute phone call. Spend a few
hours on a short coding challenge. Visit us for an in-depth code review and
interview.

Join us! [http://www.haplo-services.com/about/who](http://www.haplo-
services.com/about/who)

[http://www.haplo-services.com/jobs](http://www.haplo-services.com/jobs)

------
mkrn
MethodExists | Calgary, AB | Full-time | REMOTE | Backend developer with great
SQL / Postgres experience

We are a Canadian company based in Calgary, but completely Remote, with
developers all over the world. We are developing a universal web-based
platform that can be customized for any industry. It is structured to allow
non-technical people to edit everything from data model to forms and workflows
and visualizations.

Some of the problems we're tackling: \- universal and safe formula language
that's easier than Excel's. \- spinning up new sites instantly and allowing
them to be hosted behind corporate firewalls \- visual form and report editors
\- allowing business analysts to change data model live with zero downtime
migrations

Some technologies we are using to achieve this: \- Javascript, node.js, React,
D3.js, Leaflet \- Docker, Rancher \- Postgres, Redis, RabbitMQ

We are using Phabricator for project management, planning and code reviews.
Communication happens through Slack and Google Hangouts. You should have an
adequate intersection with UTC-7 and remote work experience! English is the
language of communication, and quality communication is highly important. We
write unit tests, lint, and continuously integrate with TeamCity. We are using
all the best tools and philosophies to write high-quality code and automate
and monitor delivery.

As we are Remote we do meet up from time to time, last time we met up to surf
and hack in the Dominican Republic. Hired candidates will need to travel to
meet teammates.

Your job will be writing backend APIs and coming up with the best SQL queries.
You should know your database inside out, we are talking about automated
migrations and deep schema analysis. You should also have a good idea about
proper configuration, security and monitoring of the db cluster.

We offer a paid trial to prospective candidates, which are about deep
immersion with the team, working completely integrated in the process. Your
code will be reviewed by team-mates just like everyone else's does every time.
This is about ensuring a good fit with team members and good productivity and
understanding of our philosophy.

Please write to us and sell us on why you’re the right candidate. We don’t
enforce a certain way of applying like CVs, so communicate in the way that
best describes your value.

jobs@methodexists.com

------
jeybalachandran
Doximity ([https://www.doximity.com](https://www.doximity.com)) - San
Fransisco, CA - Remote or Onsite - Permanent - Full Time

Ruby on Rails engineers, preferably full stack and helps to have experience in
Go and JavaScript.
[https://doximity.theresumator.com/apply/jobs/details/I4u6BD](https://doximity.theresumator.com/apply/jobs/details/I4u6BD)

Doximity's passion for working with physicians is what helped us grow to No 1.
We believe that when doctors are connected, patients benefit and the medical
sector works better. Listening to what physicians need and then building
simple tools to solve complex problems is what we do. Our vision is a future
where medical communication is effortless — fast, simple, seamless and secure.

Doximity is made of developers, doctors, scientists, start-up founders, non-
profit founders, ping-pong players, professional waterskiers. We're diverse -
in fact, we're multilingual. Ruby is our preferred language, of course. While
we're already the No. 1 network for physicians, we're not even close to being
done with our goals.

We talk about our technology on our blog:

Engineering Stack: [https://engineering.doximity.com/pages/engineering-
stack](https://engineering.doximity.com/pages/engineering-stack)

On-boarding: [https://engineering.doximity.com/articles/software-
engineeri...](https://engineering.doximity.com/articles/software-engineering-
on-boarding-at-doximity)

Automating Workflows: [https://engineering.doximity.com/articles/automating-
workflo...](https://engineering.doximity.com/articles/automating-workflows)

I'm involved in the hiring process, reach out to me on LinkedIn
([https://www.linkedin.com/in/jeybalachandran](https://www.linkedin.com/in/jeybalachandran))
or via e-mail at jbalachandran@doximity.com. You won't be talking to any
recruiters :)

Happy New Year,

Jey Balachandran

~~~
tarblog
You have a typo in "Francisco"

~~~
jeybalachandran
Doh! Unfortunately the post is over 2 hours old and not able to edit it :(

------
lpgauth
Positions: Backend Developper (Erlang, C, C++) - Montreal, Canada (ONSITE)
Rails Application Developer (Ruby, PostgreSQL) - Montreal, Canada (ONSITE)

AdGear is a digital advertising technology company providing platforms and
services for digital media innovators such as publishers, advertisers and
media agencies. We operate a full-stack advertising platform enabling our
customers to innovate with formats, audience data, reporting, pricing and
distribution strategies.

For more information, complete description of roles, and details on applying,
please see
[http://adgear.com/company/careers/](http://adgear.com/company/careers/)

Please make sure to CC lp at adgear.com with your email to jobs at adgear.com
so we know you're from HN :)

------
jnovek
Software Engineer | Austin, TX | OwnLocal (YC W2010)

Positions: Senior Software Engineer, Junior Software Engineer, Product Manager
and Project Manager

TL;DR: Full-time, local only. Contact hack@ownlocal.com. RoR, Go,
ElasticSearch but we think you can learn these things on the job if you're
competent. We treat employees like humans. $90k and up (for a senior software
engineer) depending on experience.

We've historically been a Ruby on Rails shop but recently more and more of our
stack has been in Go. We've built a big API on ElasticSearch which serves
billions of requests per month.

We're interested in computer vision, OCR, speech recognition and video
transcoding because these things are all part of our bread and butter -- small
business advertising.

OwnLocal is dedicated to having a quality work environment for everyone. On
our engineering team we value collaboration over competition, respect work-
life balance and solve problems without blaming people. We have a "no
assholes" policy. We have great health insurance. We're big enough to be
stable but small enough that everyone still knows everyone else in the
company. We pay market rate for Austin; for example, the lowest salary for a
senior software engineer is around $90k/yr.

Learn more at
[http://ownlocal.com/about/jobs/](http://ownlocal.com/about/jobs/) or contact
us at hack@ownlocal.com.

------
cobookman
Google | Mountain View / San Francisco / London | Software Engineer | Onsite

[https://www.google.com/about/careers/search#!t=jo&jid=907950...](https://www.google.com/about/careers/search#!t=jo&jid=90795001&)

Google for Work Labs/Incubation is a skunk works R&D team working inside of
Google's Enterprise division, coming up with the next big google B2B product

The team operates as a startup, and has internal funding rounds for each of
our ideas. On a regular basis our teams interact with [x], life-sciences,
ventures, and other alphabet companies.

The team tries to solve the following question: What business technology need
is currently going unsolved, that can be built today, where google has a
distinct advantage.

Once we identify a product which meets that criteria, we'll evaluate and
potentially create an MVP and raise a seed fund (from google). If the
project's successful we'll keep going through funding rounds and raising money
internally.

As a prototype engineer, you'll get to write software for custom circuit-
boards & hardware, embedded computing, cloud computing, big data, mobile apps,
and web-apps.

We're looking for candidates with a strong software background, and an
understating of product. Feel free to email me directly at bookman@google.com
with your resume and a link to your github.

~~~
slevin063
Like many others, I have applied to Google using Google careers many times
with no response received. I mailed you my resume and would be glad if you can
inform me in case of rejection as well. My email is vijayqwert at gmail.

~~~
hinch
I think if google would respond to all applications it would crack down the
whole Email/network in seconds... They receive hundreds of thousands
applications each day...

------
oellegaard
Plecto ([http://www.plecto.com](http://www.plecto.com)) • ONSITE & REMOTE (EU)
• Back-end Developer • Full-time

Help us create a fun working environment for sales people around the world. We
are building a dashboard and gamification platform that allows sales people to
keep track of their performance as if it was a sports game.

We're working with AWS, DynamoDB, Elastic Search, Python and Django. If you're
keen on working with those technologies, we would love to hear from you.

Just mail me at kristian@plecto.com or read more here:
[https://www.plecto.com/en/jobs/](https://www.plecto.com/en/jobs/)

We're also happy to take interns on top of the position above.

------
vaxtrac
VaxTrac | QA Software Engineer | Washington, DC | ONSITE

VaxTrac is looking for talented QA engineer who shares our passion for making
a difference in the world. We build tools to improve the delivery of health
care to those that need it most. QA Engineers at VaxTrac are the primary
conduit between our users and Software Engineers. They condense many,
sometimes unclear, reports into actionable bugs. Once a fix is applied, the QA
engineer tests the software and generates relevant documentation about the fix
for internal teams and external users.

QA Engineers are primarily responsible for: maintaining the bug-fix lifecycle,
gathering supporting technical information from field reports, improving
processes for bug reporting and features requests, testing fixed bugs for
completeness, maintaining changelogs and providing technical support for the
coordination of trainings.

 _We are looking for those who_

\+ Are committed to using their skills to generate real social impact.

\+ Have an interest and passion for emerging technologies and novel use cases.

\+ Thrive in loosely structured environments.

\+ Share the conviction that we can make the world just a little bit better.

 _Skills and Requirements_

\+ Experience programming web, mobile or desktop applications

\+ Extraordinary skill in distilling and communicating complex concepts

\+ Eagerness to travel and spend time in remote corners of the globe

 _Bonus points_

\+ Experience writing or testing native Android applications

\+ Demonstrable programming talent

\+ Computational data analysis experience

\+ A keen eye for visual elements and design

\+ French language fluency

\+ Primary or secondary technical support experience

\+ Bachelor's degree or higher in a technical discipline

Please email your updated resume and cover letter as attachments to
careers@vaxtrac.com with “QA Engineer” as the subject of the message.

------
wiredd
ZipRecruiter - [https://ziprecruiter.com](https://ziprecruiter.com) \- Santa
Monica (LA area) - REMOTE OK for some positions

Our goal is to create the best online services for filling and finding jobs.
We bootstrapped for the first four years, growing to 100+ employees. In August
2014, we raised $63M led by Institutional Venture Partners.

We have a number of open positions:

    
    
      - Lead/Principal Security Engineer (Santa Monica)
      - Software Engineer (primarily Python) (Santa Monica)
      - Software Engineer (primarily Perl) (Santa Monica or remote)
      - Software Engineer in Test (python, selenium) (Santa Monica)
      - Software Release Manager (Santa Monica)
    

We're growing rapidly and have a large customer base (primarily small and
medium sized businesses). We have interesting problems to solve in the areas
of search, yield management, analytics, scalability and new product
development. If you'd like to learn more, please visit
[https://www.ziprecruiter.com/hiring/technology](https://www.ziprecruiter.com/hiring/technology)
or email us at techjobs@ziprecruiter.com

~~~
chajath
> \- Software Engineer (primarily Perl)

Perl 5 or 6?

~~~
latenightcoding
5

------
amix
Doist - [http://doist.com/](http://doist.com/) \- REMOTE

We have 4 development positions open: Front-end, Backend (Golang), iOS and
Windows Dev.

At Doist, we specialize in productivity software. We create tools that
simplify and organize the day. Our main mission is to help people become more
organized and productive. We have made Todoist, one of the most popular task
management apps.

Contact me at amix@doist.com if interested.

------
dougmccune
SpatialKey | spatialkey.com | REMOTE | Full-time

Front-end Developer

SpatialKey is hiring a Front-end Developer to join our small team. We’re a
group of about 20 people, all remote, about half of that is dev. We’re looking
for a solid front-end developer who can help us build the next generation of
our platform. SpatialKey is a mapping and data-vis app, targeting the
insurance industry. We can tell an insurance company how many buildings they
have in the path of an oncoming hurricane, or what the flood risk is at a
given location, or how much damage the worst theoretical tornado strike can do
to their portfolio.

Historically we’ve had a large codebase built on Adobe Flex. We’re in the
process of rebuilding the next version in HTML, with React/Flux as the primary
framework. You would be heavily involved in that new HTML/JS development.
Experience developing and shipping complex enterprise HTML/JS apps in a team
environment is a must. Solid knowledge of CSS, JS fundamentals, Node and npm
as dev tools, etc. Prior work with React would be nice but is not required.

We’re a fully self-funded profitable company. We haven’t taken a dime in VC
funding and are growing based on the old fashioned idea that we produce
valuable software and we sell that software for money (imagine that!). No
advertising, no fake it till you make it Silicon Valley BS. We’ve been around
for 8 years and have an extremely stable customer base and growth prospects.
We’re proud of what we build and stand behind quality software.

To apply email jobs@spatialkey.com or email me directly at
doug.mccune@spatialkey.com. We’ll have an official job posting online soon,
but for now shoot us an email and say hi. We're fully remote but it's a lot
easier for us to hire candidates in the USA.

------
pixelmonkey
Parse.ly - [http://parse.ly](http://parse.ly) \- Fully Remote - Full-Time

We are hiring a software engineer to work on our real-time analytics
dashboard. Pythonistas and JavaScript hackers especially desired.

On the company: We've built a real-time content measurement layer for the
entire web.

Our analytics platform helps digital storytellers at some of the web's best
sites, such as Arstechnica, New Yorker, The Atlantic, The Next Web, and many
more. In total, our analytics backend system needs to handle over 50 billion
monthly events from over 475 million monthly unique visitors.

Our entire stack is in Python and JavaScript, and our team has innovated in
areas related to real-time analytics, building some of the best open source
tools for working with modern stream processing technologies. Our UX/design
team has also built one of the best-looking dashboards on the planet, using
AngularJS and d3.js. You can see some screenshots at
[http://parse.ly/tour](http://parse.ly/tour).

Our distributed team is best-in-class and we happily skip commutes by working
out of our ergonomic home offices. Here's a photograph of mine running two
full-screen Parse.ly dashboards on my monitors:
[https://flic.kr/p/v1NZ73](https://flic.kr/p/v1NZ73)

We are currently looking for software engineers to help us build the best
real-time analytics dashboard the world has ever seen. The only requirement is
some experience in Python/JavaScript. Bonus points for an interest in
information visualization, Edward Tufte, and d3.js.

To see an example of how we work, check out the blog post, "Whatever It
Takes": [http://blog.parsely.com/post/46](http://blog.parsely.com/post/46)

Apply now by sending a CV/website, github link (if available), and 1 paragraph
intro to work@parsely.com. Let us know what part of the position interests
you, or point us toward an interesting project or piece of code you wrote.
Also, mention the HN Who's Hiring thread.

~~~
pixelmonkey
What's more, we have good Python style, too :)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10831045](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10831045)

------
edword
Gin Lane : New York City : Onsite : Senior Javascript Engineer : Full-time

[http://ginlane.com/contact](http://ginlane.com/contact)

Gin Lane is a collective of creative technologists working on creating
consumer experiences of the future. Some of the partners we've worked with in
the past are Sweetgreen, Best Made, Campaign Furniture, Warby Parker and
Harrys.

We're looking for a Javascript gangster to work with us on building out
engaging interfaces and advocating future tech. If you're working with any
combination of React, Elm, Clojurescript, Redux, Radium, three.js, GSAP, let's
talk!

-

tech-jobs @ ginlane.com

------
elwell
Purple | Los Angeles (Westwood) |
[http://purpledelivery.com/app](http://purpledelivery.com/app) | Full Time
(might consider Part Time) | ONSITE | Clojure Engineer

Funded startup of about 15 people, backed by Uber Co-founder Oscar Salazar. We
deliver fuel on-demand to customers' vehicles wherever they are parked.

We're looking for an experienced Clojure Engineer to work onsite at our
Westwood, CA office.

You would primarily work on our backend web service, but the opportunity to
work on the mobile app as well would be possible if desired (we may soon be
rewriting the app in ClojureScript on React Native).

Email me at: chris at purpledelivery.com

Articles:

[http://www.businessinsider.com/purple-is-an-on-demand-gas-
st...](http://www.businessinsider.com/purple-is-an-on-demand-gas-
startup-2015-9)

[http://www.sandiegouniontribune.com/news/2015/nov/19/purple-...](http://www.sandiegouniontribune.com/news/2015/nov/19/purple-
app-gas-on-demand-san-diego/)

------
jlgreen
Phylagen ([http://phylagen.com](http://phylagen.com)) | San Francisco | onsite

We are adding a new team member at Phylagen, Inc (phylagen.com). If you know a
software engineer who fits, please direct them to jobs@phylagen.com.

We are an energized team developing microbiome data analytic tools and
bioinformatics pipelines that are being applied to a wide range of
environments. We plan to bring on an innovative coder - with a B.S. or M.S in
computer science, engineering, statistics, or bioinformatics (translating to
4-5 years software engineering experience). We want someone deeply
knowledgeable in algorithm optimization, including parallelization,
distributed execution and implementing methods. The position will entail
combining code and data from different disciplines, translating and optimizing
published research algorithms (e.g. created in R/Python/Julia) into industry
products, and creating reference databases that can be used in machine
learning applications. Expertise in the analysis of metagenomics data and
bioinformatics pipelines is a bonus. We are looking someone who is flexible -
a fast learner with relevant experience that will allow them to contribute
quickly. You will be a key player in a cutting edge, rapidly growing venture-
backed microbiome startup.

Phylagen harnesses the vast, unseen world of microbes to improve our daily
lives. The microbiome - the trillions of interacting bacteria, fungi, algae
and viruses that inhabit every inch of our world - is the most complex,
untapped dataset on earth. We combine advanced DNA sequencing and
bioinformatic analytics with scalable, high performance computing to analyze
the microbiome in ways previously not possible. This enables us to determine
and interpret complex genetic signatures and provide a powerful new decision-
making tool for businesses.

------
wkirby
Seattle, WA - REMOTE: Apsis Labs is looking to add our 4th engineer. We are a
small design & development shop located in Seattle, WA, but work as a
distributed team. We have a stable client base, offer retirement and health
benefits, competitive salary, and a 20-hour work week. Read more about our job
philosophy here: [http://apsis.io/apsis/blog/2015/04/23/work-
sustainably/](http://apsis.io/apsis/blog/2015/04/23/work-sustainably/).

Questions, contact: jobs at apsis.io

~~~
p4wnc6
Your working philosophy is great! However, it's very difficult to determine
from your web page what types of engineers you're looking for. Can you
elaborate on the particular skill set you need, and a little on the primary
technologies that a candidate should have in order to be relevant?

~~~
wkirby
Our approach to engineering is pretty utilitarian: we don't specialize in any
specific technologies (though we do build a lot of Rails applications),
instead we believe a good engineer will be capable of working on any stack. We
look for candidates with solid fundamentals, and exceptional communication:
because we're a small company, everyone here takes on a lot of roles, and
strong relationships with our clients is absolutely essential to our success.

If you're curious, capable, and intent on improving, we'd love to talk to you
about what you might have to offer.

~~~
p4wnc6
Thank you for the reply! I appreciate the philosophy of hiring generally good
people and letting them learn new stacks as needed. However, there's also
something to be said for specialization. For example, I work in scientific
computing and have never touched Rails. Even though I might be able to learn
what you do, I think we'd both probably agree I'm not the right person for it
-- so even just those few extra bits of info about Rails make it so much more
efficient for both of us.

------
bostik
Smarkets, London, UK. On-site only.

We're a modern betting exchange, going technology first to enable proper price
competition in a field of fat commissions. Join a small, agile, and fast-
growing team, who just moved to a new office in St Katharine Docks. (Next to
Tower Bridge!)

Smarkets develops a reliable, low-latency, highly concurrent betting exchange
based on trading exchange designs. We're also building a fast, modern web
interface to allow for a smoother experience. Servicing our users is top
priority.

The Smarkets platform is written predominantly on Python and Erlang, and
relies heavily on asynchronous programming techniques. We use REST where we
can. Life at Smarkets circles around people, version control, configuration
management and automation. We can - and do - deploy to production several
times a day.

If you like the idea of flat structure and practical engineering approach, see
our jobs at
[https://smarkets.com/about/jobs/](https://smarkets.com/about/jobs/)

~~~
randycupertino
I went to high school with the guy who started Smarkets, he is a good dude!
Very smart guy. Great to see you guys on here.

------
roger_lee
Captain401 (YC S15) | San Francisco, CA | Full Time | ONSITE

We're building the perfect retirement savings plan for startups and small
businesses. We’re following in the footsteps of great companies like Gusto
(formerly ZenPayroll) and Zenefits in making essential HR administration a
snap for businesses large and small, and like Wealthfront, in making sound
investing strategy accessible to everyone.

We also just closed a substantial seed round from top investors, but we’re
currently just six people. If you’ve been wanting to dive into an early stage
startup, this is the perfect time to start talking to us.

We have a lot of open roles, so we'd love to hear from anyone interested to
working with us. Specifically, we're looking for Account Managers (entry level
welcome!), Growth Marketers, Designers, and JavaScript engineers.

Reach out to careers@captain401.com, or apply at
[https://captain401.com/careers](https://captain401.com/careers)

------
cirwin
Superhuman | San Francisco | Polymath Engineer (Founding Team - Employee #4) |
ONSITE

==Superhuman==

• We're rebuilding the email experience. A vim/sublime for email: lightning
fast, beautiful, and highly programmable — with a collection of superpowers
that make you brilliant at what you do.

• Why? 900M people spend 1/3 of their day reading and writing email; they
deserve awesome, beautiful tools.

• We raised $4.1M seed led by First Round Capital, Jason Calcanis, Gary
Vaynerchuk, and other prominent investors.

==Team==

• My co-founder & CEO Rahul founded Rapportive (YC'10, acquired by LinkedIn)

• My co-founder Vivek founded Rapleaf/LiveRamp (acquired for $310M)

• I previously was VP Eng at Bugsnag, and built pry (used by 25% of Ruby
developers)

==Stack==

Javascript, React, Webpack, HTML5, Golang, IndexedDB, ServiceWorkers,
Postgres, Redis, Docker, Kubernetes, iOS/Android (nice to have)

==Contact==

• More info: [https://superhuman.com](https://superhuman.com)

• Email me: conrad@superhuman.com

Conrad Irwin, Co-Founder & CTO

------
nickpresta
[https://www.waveapps.com](https://www.waveapps.com), Toronto , Fulltime

Wave is a top Toronto startup backed by amazing Silicon Valley investors. We
build an ecosystem of back-office applications (like invoicing+payments,
accounting, payroll, etc) for startups and small businesses.

At Wave you will:

* Build scalable, fault-tolerant, tested, API-centric backend services in Ruby or Python

* Use proven modern technologies to power financial grade distributed systems

* Participate in architecture conversations, code reviews, and pair programming

* Build rich user-centric experiences for businesses using modern front-end technologies (ReactJS, ES2015+)

What we offer:

* Top tier compensation

* Mentorship and career development

* Unlimited snacks and beverages

* Training and conference subsidy

* Flexible working hours

Apply here: [https://www.waveapps.com/about-
us/jobs/](https://www.waveapps.com/about-us/jobs/) and mention Hacker News in
the subject!

------
d-goldin
Spotify - Stockholm, Sweden. Full Time, on-site.

Data Engineer with focus on Hadoop and infrastructure.

Help us figure out how to deliver a great Hadoop service and experience to a
growing company that's betting big on data. We use our data platform not just
to inform the business but as a huge part of the product [0].

Our cluster is one of the largest and fastest growing Hadoop installations in
Europe with around 1600 nodes 60PB storage.

Get in touch with us:
[https://www.spotify.com/us/jobs/view/oskF1fwc/](https://www.spotify.com/us/jobs/view/oskF1fwc/)

[0] [http://www.theverge.com/2015/9/30/9416579/spotify-
discover-w...](http://www.theverge.com/2015/9/30/9416579/spotify-discover-
weekly-online-music-curation-interview)

------
jawspeak
Square: Developer Platform Engineers (server and mobile) | ONSITE: San
Francisco | VISA

Note: other teams are hiring (NYC, Atlanta, Toronto) but I'm posting for my
particular team: Developer Platform.

\- Help us (tiny team, will grow and add responsibility) build the product and
infrastructure for millions of merchants.

\- APIs and SDKs for eCommerce and the Register point of sale

\- Make it easy, scalable, and consistent to expose Square's products to
external developers

\- App Marketplace

\- Architecture, availability, growth, and scalability of all public APIs

\- Mobile and Server side areas of focus

\- Junior and more Senior people welcome to apply

Lear more and apply (mention 'hacker news')
[http://hire.jobvite.com/CompanyJobs/Careers.aspx?c=q8Z9VfwV&...](http://hire.jobvite.com/CompanyJobs/Careers.aspx?c=q8Z9VfwV&page=Job%20Description&j=oeM61fwR)

Or ping me on twitter @jawspeak

------
bluellama
Secure Mission Solutions - REMOTE

We're looking for a Linux System Engineer to help maintain our Linux servers
and VMs, perform deployments of our production applications, and diagnose and
fix problems. If you have software development experience as well, we'll also
find a way to put that to good use.

[http://smsjob.nfshost.com/syseng.html](http://smsjob.nfshost.com/syseng.html)

------
ghc
Boston, MA | Sentenai | Full-time | On-site

Keywords: Haskell, Machine Learning, Distributed Systems

Sentenai a venture-backed startup hiring experienced Haskell engineers and
architects who are passionate about distributed systems and applied Machine
Learning. Sentenai is automating data engineering for companies building
realtime, intelligent systems by building the data distribution network of the
future.

Contact jobs@sentenai.com to learn more.

------
lochlan
ImpactFlow — Portland, OR. Onsite — Full Stack Engineer Nonprofit-giving
startup seeks a full stack engineer to join our product development team. You
will work with a small cross-functional group of engineers to develop features
for our SaaS web application/platform.

Responsibilities:

\- Build features on the platform

\- Write tests for everything you build

\- Collaborate with product stakeholders to shepherd products through
development

\- Participate and contribute in code reviews and design discussions

\- Lead effort to build and deploy cool things

Learn more about the position and how to apply:
[https://gist.github.com/borbyu/d92b23bfc4e929a45c93](https://gist.github.com/borbyu/d92b23bfc4e929a45c93)

------
kanny96
Cognii - Boston, MA | Remote OK

Cognii is transforming online education with AI technology. We are adding a
few engineers to meet the growing demand:

1\. NLP/AI Research Engineer

    
    
      - natural language processing
    
      - statistical machine learning
    
      - syntactic and semantic analysis
    
      - information extraction
    

2\. Back-end Engineer

    
    
      - Design and implement the web platform for interactive learning
    
      - Data pipeline workflow optimization
    
      - Experience with Ruby and Rails/Sinatra
    

EdTech experience is a plus. Compensation includes significant amount of
equity. Please send your resume and queries to jobs@cognii.com

------
kekeblom
Wolt | [http://wolt.com](http://wolt.com) | Helsinki, Finland | ONSITE

We are working on making the food industry digital one meal at a time. Wolt
helps people order restaurant food, takeaway or delivered. We are a small team
of 25+ people expanding rapidly across Europe and there are already well over
300 Wolt venues. Wired chose Wolt as one of the hottest startups in Europe
2015.

We're looking for full-time engineers of all sorts! Check out
[https://woltapp.com/careers/](https://woltapp.com/careers/).

Tell them Kenneth sent you ;).

------
vikeri
Pilloxa | Stockholm, Sweden | ONSITE

Pilloxa is an eHealth IoT startup looking for app/backend devs. We are in an
early stage so a great opportunity to have a major impact on building the
company and changing the eHealth industry.

Clojure(Script) (generally focusing on functional languages), React and
possibly React Native for iOS/Android.

Help us save lives!

recruitment (at) pilloxa.com

~~~
cpach
Pilloxa sounds interesting! Would it be possible for you to share any more
details about your product?

~~~
vikeri
We are developing a device that will increase adherence to medicine, send me
an email at viktor at pilloxa.com and I'll explain more in detail!

------
jastanton
Convoy | [https://convoy.com](https://convoy.com) | Seattle, WA | Relocation |
ONSITE | INTERNS

Javascript, Node.js, React, React Native, Redux, iOS, Android. Frontend,
Backend, Mobile.

We're optimizing the trucking and logistics industry; automating what is,
today, a $749B industry that still runs on fax machines and phone calls.
Currently backed by top tier investors. Read about us:
[http://fortune.com/2015/10/27/superstar-investors-back-
convo...](http://fortune.com/2015/10/27/superstar-investors-back-convoys-plan-
to-streamline-freight-operations/)

I'm employee #3 at this company, having worked at big companies like Google
and small startups before I can say I've never had a bigger opportunity for
success than this. The team of engineers are smarter than any team I've ever
been on, I'm growing as an engineer and leader every day, the problems we are
solving are very real and we are impacting peoples lives every day. I couldn't
ask for a better situation!

Software engineers / Designers / Sales / Operations. Engineering positions
available:

• Front-end engineer - Live and breathe JavaScript, HTML, and CSS? Come work
on our single-page app using React and redux!

• Mobile engineer - We have Android and iOS apps, and we’re interested in
people competent in either native or react-native mobile development (both is
a huge plus). These are beautiful, bulletproof apps that solve real-world
problems for truck drivers and carriers.

• Back-end engineer - We’ve got some fun CS problems to solve around route
optimization and market making, plus working on the API that connects all
these clients. If you’re a high-performing engineer but don’t have one of
these specific tools on your belt, we’d still love to talk. We trust awesome
people to learn the tech!

If you're in Seattle (or willing to relocate) and looking to be on a small
team where you can have a huge impact, email me at jonathan@convoy.com or
check out our jobs page
[https://convoy.com/about.html#jobs](https://convoy.com/about.html#jobs)

------
cddotdotslash
Adobe • NYC • ONSITE • Server-Side Developer, Infrastructure and Security •
Full-time

The Aviary team was acquired by Adobe in October 2014 for its photo editing
products. We provide mobile and web-based image processing APIs and stand
alone applications for millions of users across thousands of partners. Since
we've joined Adobe's Creative Cloud, we've grown quite a bit and are now
searching for a talented server engineer. This position covers managing our
AWS infrastructure, developing APIs in Node.js, ensuring uptime with extensive
monitoring across our entire fleet of services, and working closely with
security teams to ensure our products are secure.

You'll be joining a really fun, small team within a large organization. We
still have a very "startup" atmosphere and unique culture while retaining the
big company benefits as well.

If you're interested, the full job description is here [1]. You can also email
me (address in profile), since this is currently my position. I'm going to be
filling a need for my experience in another team shortly, but this position is
one that I've grown a lot with and can talk directly about.

Keywords: NYC, New York City, infrastructure, devops, security, AWS, Node,
server, backend

[1]
[https://adobe.taleo.net/careersection/2/jobdetail.ftl?job=40...](https://adobe.taleo.net/careersection/2/jobdetail.ftl?job=40648&lang=en)

------
curbside
Take a stab at our little challenge and ensure your CV gets reviewed by our
team: curl
[http://challenge.shopcurbside.com](http://challenge.shopcurbside.com)
Curbside is enabling a new way to shop, built for the era of instant mobile
commerce. The Curbside app makes it easy to find, buy and pickup products at
nearby stores. Curbside searches realtime local inventory across retailers and
uses location-based technologies to alert stores when a customer is arriving
for a pickup. Curbside helps consumers quickly get what they need and helps
retailers better serve their increasingly mobile centric customers. The
Curbside Merchant Console enables alerts to staff as customers arrive to pick
up orders and also manages online order workflow.

Curbside’s investors include Sutter Hill Ventures, Index Ventures, Jerry
Yang’s AME Cloud Ventures, Qualcomm Ventures, Eric Schmidt’s Innovation
Endeavors, O’Reilly AlphaTech Ventures, Gil Elbaz & David Waxman’s TenOneTen
and Chicago Ventures.

Tech Stack: Clojure, Python, Javascript, iOS, Android, Elasticsearch

Problem space: mobile commerce, big data, search, machine learning, reverse
engineering, distributed systems, location services, user experience.

[http://www.shopcurbside.com/jobs](http://www.shopcurbside.com/jobs) • Palo
Alto, Ca. • Relocation Available • Sorry at this time we cannot sponsor NEW
H-1B’s, but we can transfer existing visa’s and sponsor new E3’s, TN’s, and
O-1’s.

------
fscof
New York City, NY | Full-time, Onsite | Front End and Full-stack/Product
Engineers

Bond Street ([http://www.bondstreet.com](http://www.bondstreet.com)) is a
startup focused on transforming small business lending through technology,
data and design. Small business owners are the foundation for growth in our
economy, and yet today’s banking system has left them behind. We’re building a
better future where access to financing is simple, transparent and fair.

Recently, we raised a $10m Series A from investors like Spark Capital and
Homebrew, and a $100m lending facility from Jefferies, an investment bank.
We’re looking for exceptional front-end and full-stack engineers (bonus points
if you have a financial services background) to join our product team, which
includes Tumblr's former creative director, Peter Vidani. You’ll be
responsible for helping to transform the business lending experience for over
25 million small business owners in America.

Projects our engineers work on include designing algorithms for instant risk
assessment, creating intuitive and delightful user interfaces for our online
loan application, and constructing dashboards for internal and customer use
that resurface small business data in ways that can inform credit use and
business growth. Send an email to our CTO at peytons@bondstreet.com if you’re
interested.

Can arrange visa as needed.

~~~
geotman
^thanks. submitted an application today
([https://learn.co/georgetoothman/resume](https://learn.co/georgetoothman/resume))

------
xando
The items listed here are available on the map on
[https://whoishiring.io](https://whoishiring.io)

The direct link
[https://whoishiring.io/#!/search/24.487148563173438/-32.6074...](https://whoishiring.io/#!/search/24.487148563173438/-32.607421875/2/?exclude=so&exclude=gh&exclude=fj&exclude=se&exclude=ww&exclude=aj&exclude=wh&order=distance)

------
kevinmobrien
GreatHorn ([http://www.greathorn.com](http://www.greathorn.com)) • ONSITE
(Boston, MA + New York City, NY) • Software Engineer • Full time

GreatHorn (Techstars '15) is a new kind of cybersecurity platform that secures
cloud-based communication systems, detecting and stopping spear phishing and
credential theft attacks in realtime.

This is an opening for a full-stack developer with a strong background in
Javascript, CSS, SQL, and data stores of all kinds.

You'll help to define the future of cloud security, work directly with the
founding team on a wide range of (we think!) interesting problems, and have a
material impact on the growth of the product from the ground up. This role
will work across the entire product stack, from database connectors to UX, and
define new ways to capture, analyze, and report on customer security data,
along with helping to grow a system of services distributed across machines,
languages, and networks. The ideal candidate will have experience working with
cloud services (Google Apps, Azure, AWS, etc.), as well as a history of
working within startup environments.

You can reach me directly at kobrien@greathorn.com, or apply online via
[https://www.ziprecruiter.com/job/be6442a3](https://www.ziprecruiter.com/job/be6442a3).

------
colinbartlett
Data Engineer • Assembled Brands • NYC • REMOTE • Full Time

Assembled Brands is seeking a data engineer to lead development of our growing
data science operation. Our data warehouse and associated analytics
infrastructure supports business decision making across all of our ecommerce,
fashion, and lifestyle brands.

You will be directly responsible for working with department heads to service
requests for data and will use BI tools like Looker to help setup self-service
report access for analysts. You'll be responsible for data enrichment projects
along with manipulation and cleaning of data. You'll work with the rest of the
engineering team to ensure the needs of our data analysts are implemented when
new software projects are architected. Above all, you'll be responsible for
ensuring enterprise-wide confidence in our data and the decisions we make
using it.

Candidates should be SQL experts and familiar with Ruby or Python. Advanced
Excel knowledge will be required simply to help transition business units off
of Excel dependence. Familiarity with common ecommerce data sources such as
Google Analytics MailChimp is a plus. Above all, applicants should have
impeccable communication and organization skills, as they will be working with
many people across the business to help them measure and meet their goals.

Send a resume to colin@assembledbrands.com.

~~~
justinwr
I highly recommend working with Colin, he's a great guy.

Cheers!

------
pferg
ArtBinder | New York | ONSITE | Full-Time

Happy New Year! ArtBinder
([https://www.artbinder.com/](https://www.artbinder.com/)) is rapidly growing
and building beloved solutions for the art industry. We are currently looking
for Front-end / Back-end and UX talent.

After 4 years of very strong traction with our initial mobile product,
ArtBinder is about to launch an ambitious new product. As our product suite
grows, we are looking for someone who can apply his/her skills to build the
most scalable products the art world has ever seen.

Please check out our job listings below:

Front-End Developer - [https://angel.co/artbinder/jobs/106664-senior-frontend-
engin...](https://angel.co/artbinder/jobs/106664-senior-frontend-engineer)

Back-end Developer - [https://angel.co/artbinder/jobs/94074-senior-net-
engineer](https://angel.co/artbinder/jobs/94074-senior-net-engineer)

UX / Product Design - [https://angel.co/artbinder/jobs/94052-ux-product-
designer](https://angel.co/artbinder/jobs/94052-ux-product-designer)

Feel free to either apply on angel list directly, or send your info to
careers+hn@artbinder.com Thanks!

------
jaz46
Pachyderm (YC W15) is looking for our first hire! | San Francisco | Onsite
only

Love Golang, Docker and distributed systems? Pachyderm is trying to build a
better Hadoop!

pachyderm.io

github.com/pachyderm/pachyderm

What would data analytics infrastructure (namely Hadoop) look like if we
rebuilt it from scratch today? We think it would be containerized, modular,
and easy enough for a single person to use while still being scalable enough
for a whole company. Tools like Docker and Kubernetes provide the perfect
building blocks for us revolutionize data infrastructure!

Pachyderm's is looking for our first hire! We went through YC W15, raised a
strong seed round($2M), and are looking for someone to help lead our core
engineering team. Pachyderm is just founders right now, so you'd be getting in
right at the ground floor and have an enormous impact on the success and
direction of the company as well as building the rest of the engineering team.

We pay competitive SF-level salaries along with significant equity, full
benefits, and all the usual startup perks. This position is based in SF, but
we offer relocation assistance.

Read more about our long-term company vision: [https://medium.com/pachyderm-
data/lets-build-a-modern-hadoop...](https://medium.com/pachyderm-data/lets-
build-a-modern-hadoop-4fc160f8d74f)

Email: jobs@pachyderm.io

------
smadison
Philo | SF | ONSITE | Hiring both front end and backend engineers

We're a small team building the future of TV. Philo lets you watch your
favorite shows on all the devices you care about with intelligent search,
insightful discovery, and effortless sharing. We have access to the live
content that Tim Cook can only dream of, and we have a small, dreamy product
team building on top of it.

Our product is available to subscribers at a few small cable companies, and to
hundreds of thousands of college students across the country. We're growing
fast, and will be dramatically expanding our residential offerings this year.
If you want to see a demo, drop us a line.

Backend: We're building a massive distributed video encoding platform that can
ingest content from anywhere/anything and spit out clean, beautiful DASH/SS.
We are a two person team that manages nearly 1000 machines in 50 datacenters,
and we're constantly adding more. If you like big infrastructure problems,
we've got them.

Frontend: We're building the cable box of the future on four different
platforms (Web/Roku/iOS/Android). Everybody does design/product work, and we
move very quickly.

We are not dogmatic, but here's what our stack looks like right now: Lots of
Ruby on the backend, some Python (Salt), and some C. We have React and its ilk
on the fronted, along with plenty of native code for iOS/Android/Roku.

Reach out here: [http://philo.com/careers](http://philo.com/careers)

------
rekoros
Sameroom | [https://sameroom.io](https://sameroom.io) | full-time REMOTE

Sr. Emoji Engineer: [https://sameroom.io/blog/wanted-sr-emoji-
engineer/](https://sameroom.io/blog/wanted-sr-emoji-engineer/)

We make chat work across providers. Each provider preaches its own emoji
religion. We're looking for an emoji translation expert to help Sameroom relay
as much meaning as possible.

~~~
MaikuMori
This is probably the most bizarre job ad I've read. Ever.

~~~
schoen
Well, it's like today's version of an expert in character encodings.

------
seanmccann
Openvote | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE | Product Designer

We are looking for a talented product designer to work with us to build
Openvote, the first crowd-voting platform for elections. We aim to make
politics more inclusive and transform how campaigns work.

You will shape experiences over web, mobile, and touch; working with
engineers, fellow designers, and closely with our CEO. You will take ownership
of Openvote’s interaction and visual design—laying a foundational layer for
future designers to work within.

Must Haves: Excellent interaction and structural design ability. You turn user
needs and business goals into clear and compelling experiences. You’ve seen
users struggle with your solutions, learned and adapted.

\- Foundational visual design skills.

\- Ability to take ownership of projects from start to finish

\- Humility, maturity, lack of ego. You want to help grow a collaborative,
optimistic, and supportive culture. Nice to Haves:

\- Strong visual design portfolio.

\- HTML/CSS/Javascript chops. Ability to code the designs you produce for Web

\- Experience working with data to inform design decisions. You can separate
signal from noise and define metrics that matter.

\- Qualitative user research experience. You can speak to anybody and
everybody to identify needs, pinpoint hurdles in an experience, and use low
resolution prototypes to get quick feedback towards a final solution.

Email sean@openvote.com

------
spicerex
Spiceworks | Austin | Full time | Onsite with relocation assistance available

Spiceworks helps millions of IT pros do their jobs with free tools and connect
through our online community. Come help us transform IT. We are looking for
the following:

\- Senior Test & Automation Engineers

\- Senior Data Engineers and Architects

\- Software Engineers (front-end, back-end or full-stack)

We have an awesome culture with full benefits, an onsite gym, free drinks &
snacks (with breakfast tacos on Monday and bagels on Friday), a weekly
development lunch-n-learn and more. We're also ranked as one of the best
places to work by glassdoor in 2015 ([http://www.glassdoor.com/Best-Small-and-
Medium-Companies-to-...](http://www.glassdoor.com/Best-Small-and-Medium-
Companies-to-...)) and have been ranked at a top work place by the Austin
American-Statesman six years running
([http://www.topworkplaces.com/frontend.php/regional-
list/comp...](http://www.topworkplaces.com/frontend.php/regional-
list/comp...)). Find out more about Spiceworks and see the current openings at
[http://www.spiceworks.com/jobs](http://www.spiceworks.com/jobs)

------
saurabh20n
20n | San Francisco | Full Time, ONSITE | [http://20n.com](http://20n.com) |
Machine learning, Data Mining, Bioinformatics, Microbial engineering

Biology is severely under-utilized. 20n (YC W15) fixes that using software
predictions to create cells that produce pharmaceuticals, materials and other
products. We created organisms that eat sugar and produce acetaminophen -- the
active ingredient of Tylenol. This is the first biological means of making
acetaminophen.

20n has existing Fortune 500 customers with great incoming revenue. We are
also backed by Khosla Ventures, YCombinator, and DARPA. Our core technology is
a data mining and machine learning platform for biological data. We routinely
distribute using Spark, write approximation algorithms for NP-complete
problems, and push the software predictions to robots that build the microbes.
We are looking for algorithms experts who want to see their predictions create
new life!

Full job descriptions:

* Microbial engineering scientist: [http://20n.com/jobs.html#team:make](http://20n.com/jobs.html#team:make)

* Machine learning: [http://20n.com/jobs.html#team:predict](http://20n.com/jobs.html#team:predict)

* Data mining: [http://20n.com/jobs.html#team:input](http://20n.com/jobs.html#team:input)

* Bioinformatics: [http://20n.com/jobs.html#team:sequence](http://20n.com/jobs.html#team:sequence)

------
jmrodriguez
Medallia - Palo Alto, CA -
[http://engineering.medallia.com](http://engineering.medallia.com)

Medallia is looking to expand its mobile team. Among other positions we are
looking for an iOS developer that can drive our product and code base to a
totally new level.

World-class companies (Apple, Mercedes, Nordstrom to mention a few) use
Medallia to create awesome customer experiences. Our platform already includes
a mobile solution covering both Android and iOS users, providing them the
ability to engage with customers in real-time, share aggregated data, or
analyze customer feedback on-the-go. We want to take this platform to the next
stage, by increasing the social aspect of our application to make it a vital
part of our client's organization, and by increasing its the personalization
capabilities, so each one of our users can tailor it to their particular needs
and goals. We also want to experiment on innovative ways of capturing customer
experience information, and on helping companies to engage their employees on
a customer oriented culture.

For that we've started experimenting with new frameworks and technologies such
React Native, Flux/Redux and Graph QL in order to make our development more
agile and extensible, given that we don't need to recompile every time after a
change, that we can have a server with the app's content so we don't have to
wait for apples review and that we can reuse existing javascript libraries
that work great.

Please contact me at jmrodriguez@medallia.com if any of the above sounds
interesting to you.

Juan Manuel Rodriguez, iOS Software Engineer.

------
kbaker
Venture Research Inc. | Plano, TX (DFW) | Onsite |
[http://www.ventureresearch.com](http://www.ventureresearch.com)

Happy 2016!!!

Interested in RFID? In improving inventory and replenishment processes in
hospitals, labs, and clinics? In automatically tracking pallets, containers,
and other assets around a facility? Come join us!

Venture Research is a leader in the RFID industry and is consistently pushing
the leading edge of what is possible using RFID. We have a variety of
opportunities available for both fast-paced new product design and development
as well as for development on some of our long-term stable products. 17 year
old small but growing company, privately held, with excellent benefits, 401K
matching, paid health insurance and highly competitive salary and bonus
structure.

We are hiring for the following positions:

\- Senior .NET / Backend developer: C#, VB.Net, ASP.NET, MSSQL, Oracle,
JavaScript and JQuery. .NET MVC and Python is a plus.

\- Embedded platforms engineer: C, Linux, Android NDK. Experience with
hardware co-design, QT, Django, React a plus.

\- Embedded firmware engineer: microcontroller development using primarily
Freescale Kinetis parts and the Freescale MQX RTOS. Ahem, NXP parts.

Please email resumes to hr@ventureresearch.com, or use the email in my
profile.

------
bartkappenburg
Conversify ([http://www.conversify.com](http://www.conversify.com))

Where: Groningen (NL) or REMOTE

Looking for a fulltime Chief Intelligence Officer / Data-scientist.

Conversify is helping e-commerce sites with optimizing their conversions by
using persuasion. We have tons of data, big customers and a stack consisting
of: MongoDB, Python, Django, JavaScript, Postgres and much more ;-).

You: Fluency in Python (numpy/scipy), MongoDB, R or Matlab and Django.

More info?

E: bart[at]conversify.com

Skype: bkappenburg

------
the_gigi
Aclima - [http://www.aclima.io](http://www.aclima.io) \- San Francisco, CA

==========

Aclima designs and deploys environmental sensor networks that help people live
aware. Aclima’s sensor networks generate billions of data points to reveal
actionable insights about buildings, cities, and communities. In collaboration
with partners like Google and the EPA, Aclima applies these insights to
improve human and planetary health. Aclima’s mission is to use this new body
of knowledge to create a more resilient, healthy and thriving world. For more
information, visit www.aclima.io.

We are looking for passionate engineers to help build, scale, and improve our
platform. We have no required list of skills or years of experience. Instead,
we’re looking for engineers who are smart and get things done. Our engineering
culture values rapid iteration, continuous improvement, and as much automation
as is sensible. We work in a relaxed, purpose-driven atmosphere with flexible
hours and competitive perks.

Open Positions:

* Full-time Performance-Oriented Backend Engineer

\- Great coding skills

\- Solid understanding of distributed systems

\- Experience optimizing complex systems involving relational and non-
relational databases

Our stack includes: Python, Git, Google Cloud Platform, MariaDB, Cassandra,
Nginx, NSQ, Redis, Ansible

==========

If you’re up for the challenge, apply directly:
[http://boards.greenhouse.io/aclima](http://boards.greenhouse.io/aclima)

------
fishnchips
Full-Time Frontend Engineer | Warsaw, Poland

codebeat ([https://codebeat.co](https://codebeat.co)) is a developer-oriented
static code analysis startup. We're primarily backend engineers and computer
scientists (ex. Google & Facebook) and have developed a set of state of the
art algorithms for language-agnostic static code analysis. We built an MVP
around it which we quietly launched (supporting Ruby and Go for now) but we
badly need help with frontend magic.

YOU are proficient with JavaScript and are comfortable with different frontend
frameworks. Our current frontend is built using Marionette and Backbone so
we'd like you to be able to jump right in. In the long run however we would
like you to cleanly rewrite the frontend using the technology of your choice.
Our primary working language is English and so we require working proficiency.

We are a startup but we're fully funded and we can ensure that the successful
candidate is happy with their renumeration and benefits package. International
candidates with EU work permit are more than welcome provided they're willing
to move to Poland.

If this sounds interesting please kindly send me your resume to
marcinw[at]codebeat[dot]co.

------
fheisler
TrackMaven | Experienced Software Engineers & Engineering Managers |
Washington, DC ONSITE, will help with relocation

See our engineering blog at
[http://engineroom.trackmaven.com](http://engineroom.trackmaven.com)

TrackMaven enables marketers to identify new opportunities and track the
success of their marketing strategies against their competition. Our engineers
are responsible for a product that helps shape the marketing efforts of major
brands from the NBA to NPR. As one of the early members of our engineering
team, you will have the opportunity to help define a new way to approach
marketing!

We are always finding new ways to:

    
    
        - Store incoming data from dozens of APIs while maintaining a fast customer experience
        - Identify trending topics among millions of pieces of content using Elasticsearch and NLP
        - Create awesome visualization tools around complex and highly diverse datasets
        - Analyze everything from tweets to press releases to discover new marketing strategies
    
    

Python/Django, AngularJS, D3, Elasticsearch, AWS...

To apply: [http://trackmaven.com/careers](http://trackmaven.com/careers)

------
erjiang
DoubleMap [[http://www.doublemap.com/](http://www.doublemap.com/)] |
Indianapolis, IN

DoubleMap creates software for public transit, including GPS tracking,
reporting, and ADA features. We're a small team working on two primary
products (DoubleMap and TapRide) and we're looking to grow our team and
product.

Full-stack software developer | Full-time | Indianapolis (Onsite)

This person will fix bugs and create new features based on client requirements
for our transit software. Our software features include scheduling, bus ETA
prediction, voice announcements, on-demand ride hailing, and more. *
Substantial PHP or Python experience * Experience writing web apps * Linux
expertise * Knowledge of UX, HTML5, Unix

QA Tester | Part-time | Remote

We're looking for someone who has enough technical knowledge to run our
software, understand it, and find bugs in it - no programming expertise
required. * Good troubleshooting skills and an eye for detail * Excellent
communication via email and other online tools * Understanding of web
technology * Familiarity with Unix a plus * Familiarity with public transit a
plus

Web designer | Part-time | Remote

We're looking for someone to help us with a visual revamp of our web platform.
We have designs from a talented designer and need someone with good HTML5
skills to adapt and implement them. * Understanding of mobile and responsive
design. * Understanding of HTML5 best practices. * Can show a portfolio of
previous work.

If you are interested, please email careers@doublemap.com with your resume and
which position you are interested in.

------
ylere
1aim - Berlin, Germany | Onsite, Full Time, Visa

At 1aim ([https://1aim.com](https://1aim.com)), we develop and produce access
control systems, which allow to open doors with mobile phones. We create all
hardware, software and IT-Infrastructure to run our systems on our own. Beside
access systems we are already putting a lot of R&D effort in creating further
new smart home/building automation products. We see ourselves as an
engineering-driven technology company, that influences how a future with
connected devices will look.

We enable engineers to focus on what they can to best, letting them work on
new products in small, highly interdisciplinary teams. We get rid of
management overhead and daily standup meetings. We have almost no rules and
flexible working hours, your contribution is the only thing we care about.
Right now, we are hiring new engineers for the following areas:

\- (Frontend) Web Development

\- Backend Development (with a focus on high security/cryptography)

\- App Development (Android and/or iOS)

\- Electrical Engineering & Embedded Software Development

\- Mechanical Engineering

We do not care about your academic degrees or where you are from, but about
the stuff you did and what you could create in the future given the right
opportunities. If you are interested in working at 1aim, write us an email at
work.hn<?>1aim.com and tell us about the projects you worked on that you are
the most proud of and which technological feats of the past inspire you. We
provide visa assistance, relocation support and free housing until you find
your own place to live.

------
bradavogel
Mixmax | Full-Stack Engineer | San Francisco (ONSITE, but visa transfers &
relocation available) | [https://mixmax.com](https://mixmax.com)

We're a growing, fast-moving team looking for a full-stack engineer to join
us!

Mixmax's mission is to the reinvent the way professionals communicate for
work. We're building the impossible: a rich communications platform that
brings the power of the web to everyday communication. This includes easily
scheduling meetings, completing surveys, making purchases, signing documents,
and even interacting with apps. We’re fully integrated with Gmail and Google
Inbox, and just released an Electron-based native desktop application.
Already, we’re seeing phenomenal growth, with customers from Uber, Airbnb, and
tens of thousands of more businesses depending on us for their daily
communications.

We’re well-funded with an A++ list of investors who previously backed
companies like Twitter, Heroku, Lyft, and Square. We have big plans ahead.
Come do the impossible with us.

Our stack: Node, Express, Meteor, Redis, Mongo, AWS, Electron.

Email hello@mixmax.com and let’s grab coffee! Also check out our eng blog at
mixmax.com/engineering.

------
wolfpac444
Rover.com - Full Time - Seattle, WA - Full Stack Engineer

Rover.com is a place where dog owners can find and book dog sitters in their
area. We help owners find quality sitters and facilitate the entire
experience, so dog owners can comfortably travel without worry about the well-
being of their furry family members.

We are a rapidly growing and well-financed startup founded and based in
downtown Seattle. We're looking for an experienced Django/Python developer who
has experience with one of the following: split testing, search algorithms
and/or machine learning.

Our style:

\- Dogs in the office. Bring yours, too!

\- Lightweight, Agile processes constantly improved with retrospectives.

\- Fully automated testing and deployment system. Just merge your branch and
it ships.

\- Integrated teams with developers and designers work side-by-side.

\- Data-driven decision making with A/B testing.

If you’re up for all of this and ready to hang out with a bunch of dogs, give
us a shout. We’re excited to hear from you!

This position is based at Rover HQ in Downtown Seattle. Competitive salary &
benefits depending on experience. Candidates must be eligible to work in the
US. To join the team at Rover, check out
[http://jobs.rover.com](http://jobs.rover.com)

------
0xa
Kensho: Boston, MA (Cambridge), New York, NY (NYC), San Francisco (SF),
Stamford, CT: FULL TIME Software Engineers, Data Scientists (esp. Machine
Learning or NLP), SRE, SET, or UI Designers ONSITE

Kensho's growing engineering team [0] overlooks Harvard Sq. We are making
financial analysis faster, accessible, intuitive and beautiful through our
partnerships with Goldman Sachs [1] and CNBC [2].

Please say hello at
[https://kensho.com/#/careers](https://kensho.com/#/careers) To really get our
attention:

* Engineers: Prolific technologists who think sharply, code swiftly, and are never blocked on small problems. Major bonus points for experience with sophisticated timeseries analysis or scaling content ingestion pipelines.

* Data Scientists: Experience at-scale with machine learning, NLP or modeling (PhD preferred).

* UI Designers: A portfolio/demo that shows how you would display complex data in intuitive, beautiful and engaging ways.

Technologies we use:

    
    
      * python, pandas, numpy, scipy, scikit-learn, nltk, et al.
    
      * Javascript, React, d3, canvas
    
      * Google Cloud Platform
    
    

Matt

[0] [http://kensho.com/#team](http://kensho.com/#team)

[1] [http://www.bloomberg.com/news/features/2015-07-28/how-
goldma...](http://www.bloomberg.com/news/features/2015-07-28/how-goldman-
sachs-became-a-tech-investing-powerhouse)

[2] [https://www.cnbc.com/kensho](https://www.cnbc.com/kensho)

~~~
morenoh149
site is unusable on firefox

------
PieSquared
Karius | Menlo Park, CA | ONSITE, Full-time | Molecular Biology, Software
(Full Stack), Computational Biology, Wet-lab Automation, Machine Learning

We are a team of crazy biologists, engineers, data scientists and clinicians
on a mission to change forever the way infectious diseases are diagnosed and
treated. We face incredibly interesting challenges in software engineering,
machine learning and molecular biology, as we push the limits of diagnostics
and genomic technologies. We're hiring molecular biologists, computational
biologists, software engineers and data scientists. Join us on the ground-
level for this exciting journey to shape our technology, product and company
culture.

If you're a software engineer, we're looking for experience in front-end,
back-end, intrastructure, devops, bioinformatics, and machine learning. We
have a varied list of challenges; we build large data processing pipelines to
analyze data from in-house DNA sequencers, separate the signal from the noise
and extract what we need, and visualize this in ways that are helpful for
scientists and doctor; we build web apps and tools for biologists and doctors
to use to plan, conduct, and analyze experiments; we work closely with
molecular biologists to analyze data generated by these experiments and
develop novel computational biology methods. We mostly use Haskell (for many
things), Python (for bioinformatics), and React/ES6 (for front-end
interfaces), backed by infrastructure built on top of AWS and Docker.

If any of this sounds exciting to you, please don't hesitate to get in touch
with us: gstock@kariusdx.com

Take a look at our job postings on AngelList for more detail:
[https://angel.co/karius/jobs](https://angel.co/karius/jobs)

------
eykanal
CMU Software Engineering Institute, CERT division | Pittsburgh, PA or
Arlington, VA | ONSITE

Work with elite cybersecurity experts and university faculty to build new data
mining technologies that will influence the national strategy against cyber
attacks in the coming decades. Projects may include developing metrics and
experimental designs for large-scale cybersecurity research programs,
researching human-in-the-loop machine learning, and analyzing large corpora of
cybersecurity incident data. You will co-author research proposals, execute
studies, and present findings to DoD sponsors and academic conferences.
Consider applying for this position if you are a proven data analyst with a
firm grasp of statistical theory. Preference is given for expertise in
computer science and cyber security, but it is not required.

[https://www.appone.com/maininforeq.asp?R_ID=1100774](https://www.appone.com/maininforeq.asp?R_ID=1100774)

Carnegie Mellon University is an EEO/Affirmative Action Employer –
M/F/Disability/Veteran.

Feel free to email with questions: ekanal+hn@cert.org

------
breno
Scrapinghub | [http://scrapinghub.com](http://scrapinghub.com) | 100% remote
(all timezones!) Scrapinghub Ltd. is looking for Software Engineers (Scrapy,
Django), Head of Sales, Head of Finance, Senior Designer, Project Managers and
more: [http://scrapinghub.com/jobs](http://scrapinghub.com/jobs)

We're a fully distributed company with 130 engineers and staff. Based around
open source, we maintain Scrapy, Portia, Webstruct, Frontera, and other tools
made for crawling and scraping massive web datasets– everyone at SH helps
makes these projects grow, and we offer to pay you to work on open source if
you're good enough (though everyone inside the company is encouraged to
contribute :)

You'll have the chance to work on projects that harvest and transfer datasets
of thousands of millions of records, as well as build some of the systems that
will deliver data to current Fortune 500 companies and the startups that are
building great products on top of our stack.

We have a very engineering-driven culture (two engineer-founders) and a great
place to work if you're self-directed, curious, and interested in working in
open source environments.

More on Open Source at Scrapinghub:
[http://scrapinghub.com/opensource/](http://scrapinghub.com/opensource/)

We've been growing a lot during the past two years and we're looking for great
additions to our team, wherever you're located! Positions are full-time and
include 20 days of paid vacations per year, your local country holidays, a
hardware allowance, and an online services program intended for professional
growth (Online courses, screencasts, books and more).

------
vtuulos
AdRoll - San Francisco

If you like languages such as Python, JS, C, D, Lua, Erlang, AWS, and/or
petabytes of data, this is your dream job. AdRoll is one of the fastest
growing adtech company, already producing $100M+ in revenue with a small
engineering team.

To give an idea how we work, recently we launched a new product on top of a
novel data processing pipeline on AWS using Docker, read more about it here:

[http://tech.adroll.com/blog/data/2015/09/22/data-
pipelines-d...](http://tech.adroll.com/blog/data/2015/09/22/data-pipelines-
docker.html)

and more about our approach to data science, see here

[http://tech.adroll.com/blog/data-
science/2015/08/25/factoriz...](http://tech.adroll.com/blog/data-
science/2015/08/25/factorization-machines.html)

[http://tuulos.github.io/pydata-2014/](http://tuulos.github.io/pydata-2014/)

I'm happy to tell you more by email (ville@adroll.com) or over coffee in SF.

~~~
srean
Would that be SFO onsite only ?

------
ro_bo
AltspaceVR | Software Engineers | Redwood City, CA | Onsite | Full-time |
Permanent eligibility to work in US required | Virtual reality, Unity, Rails,
HTML5, React, ES6, WebGL, three.js

About us: [http://altvr.com](http://altvr.com)

Open positions: [http://jobs.altvr.com](http://jobs.altvr.com)

Our team: [http://altvr.com/team](http://altvr.com/team)

WHO WE ARE:

\- AltspaceVR is a virtual reality software company building a platform for
communication in VR.

\- Backed by some of the best investors on the planet
([http://bit.ly/1EEqFsw](http://bit.ly/1EEqFsw))

\- With a team that is passionate about the future of VR.

WHAT WE BELIEVE:

\- VR will be for everyone.

\- The social connection enabled by VR will change your life (and we can show
it to you.)

\- We should embrace everything that is great about the 2D web.

\- That we can and will invent the 3D web.

For more info: [http://altvr.com](http://altvr.com) For open positions:
[http://jobs.altvr.com](http://jobs.altvr.com)

------
catinka13
Appboy-New York-Full Time-ONSITE Appboy is currently looking for full time
software engineers to join their team! Appboy is a NYC based start-up
specializing in smart marketing automation. Our powerful SDK and dashboard
have enabled companies like Urban Outfitters, Samsung, EPIX and iHeartMedia to
create targeted marketing campaigns to their users.

Check out our open positions and feel free to apply! If you have any
additional questions please email Cat Espiritu at cat.espiritu@appboy.com.

Android Developer:[http://grnh.se/mk7sjd](http://grnh.se/mk7sjd)

iOS Engineer: [http://grnh.se/2iwr38](http://grnh.se/2iwr38)

Software Engineer- Platform
Engineering:[http://grnh.se/a65pdv](http://grnh.se/a65pdv)

Software Engineer- Sustained
Engineering:[http://grnh.se/o1n804](http://grnh.se/o1n804)

DevOps Engineer- [http://grnh.se/w8ljty](http://grnh.se/w8ljty)

------
mrw34
Chaser | London, UK | Engineering | Full-time | ONSITE

We’re an early stage fintech company tackling the huge issue of late payment
for goods and services sold on credit: boosting our customers’ cashflow and
saving time and money spent on manual credit control. SMEs in the UK alone are
owed £55bn in unpaid invoices, which we’re helping get paid on time. In the
last 12 months we’ve built a market-leading product, raised money from some
highly-respected investors and been named of the 50 most innovative new
businesses in the UK.

We're hiring for a wide-ranging software engineering role (mainly full-stack
JavaScript development) but we're more interested in finding the right person
than requiring specific skills. You’ll be joining a small but ambitious team
in a great working environment. If you're looking for influence, autonomy and
real problems to solve within a fast growing company then please check
[http://chaser.io/jobs](http://chaser.io/jobs) and then drop us a message.
Thanks!

------
ig1
Senior Python Engineers MarketInvoice | London, UK (our last two hires were
from HN)

MarketInvoice is the VC-backed peer-to-peer fintech platform that’s building
the modern backbone of the economy. Imagine you’re a young company who’s just
won a major contract but your client wants to pay you on 90 day terms when you
need to pay your staff and suppliers upfront. That’s where we step in. Our
platform uses the peer-to-peer approach to provide the day-to-day operational
financing for companies as varied as mobile development agencies, food brands
and construction firms.

We’re the largest startup in our space worldwide and already lending £25
million/month to small businesses and on track to double that within the next
year.

It's a £100bn/year market which is dominated by legacy lenders and banks with
complex processes and shady practices. We’re bringing transparency and
simplicity to the market.
[https://www.marketinvoice.com/](https://www.marketinvoice.com/)

Salary range: for graduate level we're generally looking at around £30k-40k,
for mid-level we're looking at £40-60k and for senior £60k-£80k.

All roles +meaningful equity options with low strike price and employee
friendly terms.

\--------------------

Drop me an email at i.ghory@marketinvoice.com if you're interested or just
want to chat.

(Our team uses Python but we're open to people from different technology
stacks; there are also other teams at the company using JS & C#/.Net if that's
what you're looking for. Also hiring for Product, Marketing, Risk, Sales, Ops,
etc - see
[https://www.marketinvoice.com/careers](https://www.marketinvoice.com/careers)
for details).

------
fullcircle
Full Circle - Houston, Tx - Rails Developer - Full-Time

[https://fullcircle.com/](https://fullcircle.com/)

We are a small team of developers supporting a growing business which provides
organic/locally-sourced groceries, delivered weekly, on a subscription-based
model. Originally started by an organic farmer just outside of Seattle, WA,
Full Circle now delivers to much of Washington, Oregon, California, Idaho, and
Alaska. This position is part of our Houston-based development team that
supports our operational platform and customer portal SPA.

You must have:

\- a bachelor's in CS or at least 4 years of relevant experience

\- the ability to work from home as necessary (our Houston base is small and
without a full-time space yet)

You should be:

\- experienced in coding non-trivial web applications

\- comfortable designing, refactoring, and normalizing SQL schema (we use
MySQL)

\- adept at using git and linux

You would ideally be:

\- familiar with elements of a distributed architecture (job queues, batch
processing, caching, etc.)

\- proficient in javascript

If you are interested please send your resume and an introduction to:
technology.jobs@fullcircle.com

------
alexatkeplar
Snowplow | REMOTE UTC-6 <> UTC+2 | Support Engineer

Our Managed Service offering has grown significantly over the last year, and
we now orchestrate and monitor the Snowplow open source event pipeline
([https://github.com/snowplow/snowplow](https://github.com/snowplow/snowplow))
for over 50 customers, many of them processing billions of events per month.

We are looking for our first full-time support engineer for the Snowplow
Managed Service. There’s room for coding in this position, but you don’t have
to be a coder to succeed in it: instead we are looking for candidates with
analytical minds, high levels of customer empathy and an enthusiasm for
troubleshooting problems and improving processes and systems.

Find out much more on our website:
[http://snowplowanalytics.com/about/jobs/support-
engineer.htm...](http://snowplowanalytics.com/about/jobs/support-
engineer.html)

------
achao
Uber ATC (Advanced Technology Center) | Pittsburgh, PA | Full-time | Onsite

Uber ATC ([http://www.uberatc.com/](http://www.uberatc.com/)) is committed to
work at the cutting edge in mapping, safety, and autonomy. Come help shape the
future of transportation with us!

We are hiring across the board! Positions include Machine Learning
Specialists, Data Scientists, Full Stack Engineers, Python/C++ Engineers, Dev
Tools and Infrastructure, Perception, Localization, Motion Planning, Radar,
Video and Compression, Network Engineering and many more that you can find
here [https://careers-
uber.icims.com/jobs/search?ss=1&searchKeywor...](https://careers-
uber.icims.com/jobs/search?ss=1&searchKeyword=atc)

Feel free to email me at achao@uber.com with your resume, the position(s) you
are interested in, and a few sentences of why you'd be #superpumped to join
our team!

~~~
p4wnc6
Some of these positions look very interesting! Can you also share whether the
Pittsburgh office has private office space, or if it is open-plan office
layout only?

------
kbouw
NotionTheory | [http://notiontheory.com](http://notiontheory.com) |
Washington, DC | Onsite / Remote | Full-time / Interns

We’re a team of talented engineers helping companies rapidly build and deliver
their products to market in just 4 - 6 weeks. We're looking to round out our
team with someone who can continue to help elevate the quality of our work and
relationships with our clients.

As part of the core team, you’ll be expected to help play the role of stand-in
CTO to our clients.

In addition to being a kickass developer, you should also:

\- Have a track record of developing and delivering products to market (while
maintaining quality)

\- Have a sense of product ownership and bring innovative ideas to the table
for our company and our clients

\- Not be afraid to say “I don’t know”. You routinely figure things out.

\- Be seriously committed to helping build a startup, even though things won’t
always be easy.

\- Have an insatiable thirst to always be learning and experimenting

\------

Fullstack Dev: [https://angel.co/notiontheory/jobs/49388-full-stack-
software...](https://angel.co/notiontheory/jobs/49388-full-stack-software-
developer?utm_source=profile_module_job_listing)

Mobile Dev (Hybrid): [https://angel.co/notiontheory/jobs/68285-hybrid-mobile-
devel...](https://angel.co/notiontheory/jobs/68285-hybrid-mobile-
developer?utm_source=profile_module_job_listing)

If you're interested, you can apply by sending us an email to
team@notiontheory.com -- We're happy to take interns for the positions above
too.

Thanks,

Kristian (founder)

------
RRiccio
Glio (YC S13) | [https://glio.com](https://glio.com) | Rio de Janeiro, Brazil
| Full Time | Onsite

Want to build the future of Latin American e-commerce? Join us at Glio.com.

We're looking for software engineers experienced in Ruby on Rails and
Javascript.

Our stack: Rails 4, Spree (experience not required, but a big plus), RSpec,
jQuery, Postgres, AWS, Jasmine & CircleCI.

Our main practices include:

* Continuous Integration, deploys all day long

* Hardcore A/B testing & data-driven decisions

* Shipping culture (you will deliver to production on your first day)

* Everybody owns the code – code is peer reviewed

* Pair programming

* Tests coverage

* Weekly sprints

Glio is the 1st Latin American company to be backed by YCombinator. We're
based in Rio de Janeiro, Brazil. Our investors include, among others, Naval
Ravikant, Ace & Co and FundersClub.

You will be hire #7 and join a hard-working, smart, ambitious team that aims
at becoming the largest retailer in Latin America.

Remuneration involves a mix of salary and equity. If you're interested please
email roberto@glio.com.

------
loumf
Trello has engineering jobs on nearly all of our teams (iOS, Android, Server,
Web, etc.)

[https://trello.com/jobs/](https://trello.com/jobs/)

Most are REMOTE. The web position is NYC.

iOS and Android use standard native tools, Web is 1 page app in
backbone/CoffeeScript, Server is NodeJS/Coffee/Mongo.

------
perlin
Oden Technologies | New York, NY | DevOps | Full-time |
[http://oden.io](http://oden.io)

We use a combination of proprietary and open-source hardware+software to
gather data from industrial machinery and push it to our platform wirelessly
so that manufacturers can analyze and optimize their production. I was the
first external hire for the company and actually found out about it from a
"Who is hiring?" thread! We're working on some really interesting problems
that will require traditional and out-of-the-box thinking and need a super
talented DevOps lead to get our infrastructure to where we need it. Feel be
free to message me with any questions (mykola [at] oden.io).

[https://odentech.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0h7x1/](https://odentech.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0h7x1/)

------
spoiledtechie
Quetel - Chantilly, VA - Full Stack C# - Full Time OnSite

We build software for police officers around the world. We are a small company
with a big heart. Family Oriented and a great work environment.

You will be pushing code live on your first few days of work.

Looking for a Full Stack C#, MVC Junior with 2-5 years of experience.

If your interested, send me your resume at scott@quetel.com

------
misframer
VividCortex | Charlottesville, VA | INTERNS, ONSITE |
[https://www.vividcortex.com/](https://www.vividcortex.com/)

 _Local (Charlottesville area) candidates only, please!_

VividCortex is the best way to see what production database systems are doing.
Our database monitoring platform is used by major companies like King, GitHub,
DigitalOcean, and Etsy to monitor their MySQL, PostgreSQL, MongoDB, and Redis
servers.

We're looking for interns to join our young, lean, energetic company with a
great get-it-done culture.

Our technology stack consists of AWS, Kafka, MySQL, and Go on the backend;
Symfony, AngularJS, and D3 on the frontend. Our exciting technical challenges
include high-performance database protocol decoding, statistical anomaly
detection, adaptive fault detection, time series storage, and stream
processing.

Interested? Please contact me at preetam [at] vividcortex.com!

------
moxie
Open Whisper Systems • San Francisco • Full Time • ONSITE

Open Whisper Systems is making private communication simple. Our technology is
used by hundreds of millions of people, and everything we produce is open
source. What it's like to work with us:
[https://whispersystems.org/workworkwork/](https://whispersystems.org/workworkwork/)

• iOS Developer -- Someone intimately familiar with iOS development and
internals, who has an appreciation for the craft of software development and
experience with making decisions that result in great products. No experience
with cryptography necessary, just solid experience developing for iOS and an
eye for good design.

• Android Developer -- Is the pleasure center of your brain directly wired to
the experience of a slick UX or a nice animation? Do you hunt down memory
leaks and StrictMode violations for fun? We're looking for someone with deep
knowledge of the Android framework and an equally strong intuition for pairing
beautiful app experiences with beautiful code. You'll be the architect of
major features, making your code available to the world. You don't need to be
a security expert; it's knowing how to make complicated systems simple to use
that's at the heart of what we do.

• Mobile UI / Product Designer -- We’re seeking an original thinker with
strong visual design skills ready to help make private communication simple.
You'll take on developing the look and feel of Signal on iOS, Android, and the
desktop. You’ll be responsible for updating the visual design for the app and
helping shape consistent guidelines to communicate a compelling user story
across our products and other touchpoints. You’ll work closely with a team of
engineers with a passion for making usable software. No experience with
cryptography necessary, just intuition for what makes a great product and
solid experience designing products that are a joy to use.

See more at
[https://whispersystems.org/workworkwork/](https://whispersystems.org/workworkwork/),
or send us a note at workwithus@whispersystems.org

------
jasoncartwright
Potato are hiring front end web (often using AngularJS) & Python (mainly
Django) developers plus UX designers & project managers ONSITE across our
offices. VISA potentially available for working in the US for British passport
holders. Freelance & fulltime available.

We're a 6yr old, 100 person agency based in London, UK with offices in
Bristol, UK & San Francisco Bay Area. Our clients include Google, PayPal,
Skype, a number of startups and other agencies such as BBH & Mother.

Our work spans (and sometimes defies) categorisation. Recent interesting
projects include tracking an Antarctic expedition, organising the world's
artworks, mapping DDoS attacks and Syrian regime defections, and aiding rapid
collaboration inside companies.

[https://p.ota.to/jobs/](https://p.ota.to/jobs/)

------
jonhearty
Datanyze | San Mateo, CA | ONSITE | All roles from sales to engineering
(including VP level)

Hi everyone! Jon from Datanyze here. We are NOT your average startup! We
bootstrapped the company past $1 million in annual recurring revenue, then
raised a seed round (about 18 months ago) from some great investors, including
Google Ventures and Mark Cuban!

We take our work seriously, but not ourselves. We know when to work hard and
when to play hard (we just got back from taking the whole team to Vegas for
hitting a big milestone!) and we're having a blast building amazing solutions
for sales and marketing teams.

We have open positions for everything from entry-level sales and support to
VPs of various departments (engineering, sales, marketing, etc.).

If you want to hear more or know someone amazing who might be interested,
please email me directly at jon@datanyze.com!

------
hymanb
Bulletproof | www.bulletproof.com | www.bulletproofexec.com

    
    
            ************* Whistle Wetter *************

full-time. remote. west coast US/CAN preferred | comp (DOE - competitive) |
stellar benefits and options | non-hierarchical organization

    
    
            ************* Positions / Roles *************

BP E-Com: Sr. Magento Developer | Front End Developer | Back End Developer |
Business Analyst | Technical Product Manager | UX Designer

BP Digital X-Labs (Dev Ops): Sr. Software Engineer | QA Engineer | Data
Engineer | Technical Lead | Systems Analyst

    
    
            ************* Bulletproof is *************

well funded | profitable | customer centric | extremely and uniquely
communicative | teeming with gratitude | a loving tribe of high performers |
revolutionizing workflow culture

    
    
           *************Our tribal wants*************

We are seeking fellow ass kickers, hackers of all flavors, and students of the
human condition. Be awesome | Be balanced | Be driven | Be present in the
moment; manifest your vision | Most of all - be intrepid; live, work, engage
without fear.

PHP / Magento (1.x & 2.x) | NetSuite | Golang (Google Cloud Stack) | Pandas /
Sparkling Pandas / NumPy / SciPy | AWS / Redshift | R / Julia | D3 / AngularJS
| RESTful API development | Hubot / micro-servies | ClojureScript / HTML5 /
CSS3 | flavors of Relational / Non-Relational / Graph DBs | Puppet / CFEngine
/ Git / Jenkins / Hudson | Python / Ruby | the bleeding edge of today's
technological capacities

    
    
           *************How does it feel?*************

If the above feels good, email brian.hyman@bulletproof dot com the role(s)
that piqued your interest | current geographic location | profile or
portfolio(URLs preferred) | resume or cv.

    
    
           *************Be Bulletproof*************

------
yousifa
AquaCloud | [http://AquaCloud.com](http://AquaCloud.com) | ONSITE | San
Francisco, CA

AquaCloud is on a mission to protect the world's most valuable asset: water!
We extract actionable insights in real-time by analyzing water quality data.
We help customers deliver safe water for drinking, replace clean water into
reservoirs, and help farmers grow healthy food. AquaCloud detects and predicts
issues before they become catastrophes.

We're Hiring:

-Full Stack Web Engineer: Experience with - AngularJS, Django, SQL, Redis, Docker, Queues, AWS/GCP

-Electrical Engineer: Experience with - Digital HW, Analog Design, low power design and management

-Mechanical Technician: Experience with - Assembling products, documenting procedures, managing in-house small-scale production

Reach out directly to me at Yousif@a q u a c l o u d . c o m

------
composable
Composable Analytics | Cambridge, MA | Multiple Positions | On-site

Software Engineers and Data Scientists

We are building a unique data and process integration platform dedicated to
real-time, collaborative exploration of complex, information-based problems.
We’ve recently spun out of MIT, and thriving as we create an awesome product
and company.

We are looking for new team members with amazing technical skills and
collaborative attitudes, that enjoy having the freedom to innovate and invent,
while advancing new ideas and implementations, and shaping the product
direction.

This is your chance to be a critical part of this development team.

Full-time positions are available immediately for:

Front-End UI Developers passionate about creating well-architected user
interfaces and fluent in current best practices for responsive and accessible
design Junior and Senior level Software Engineers that have the ability to
work across all layers of the application, from back-end databases through to
the UI Data Scientists skilled at pattern recognition, predictive analysis,
data mining and expert system concepts

We’re looking for developers with knowledge of software systems and design
principles, that can code the entire stack, with an interest in:

Designing and building Web applications using HTML5, JavaScript, XML, JSON and
RESTful web services

Building and maintaining large-scale, distributed, web-based platforms,
utilizing cutting-edge technologies and delivering innovative features

We’re looking for data scientists with strong, hands-on development
experience, with an interest in:

Developing novel data models, integrating diverse data types, utilizing SQL,
NoSQL and other technologies

Building tools, workflows, and dashboards for data selection, pre-processing
and enrichment

Creating predictive and automated machine learning algorithms

Visit www.ComposableAnalytics.com and e-mail info at ComposableAnalytics.com
with your resume.

------
rekihattori
Datacoup | [https://datacoup.com](https://datacoup.com) | New York City,
Seattle, San Francisco | Full-Time | REMOTE, ONSITE

Datacoup helps individuals capture, control and extract value from their own
personal data. We are leading the fast growing market for user-controlled data
and have been featured in The Economist, Time, CNBC, MIT Technology Review and
others. In 2016, we will release new tools that vastly reshape how personal
data is collected, transmitted and owned on the internet.

We are looking for a senior engineer with experience building and scaling both
web and mobile platforms. The role will require systems architecture
experience around data, user-scalability, and cross-channel presence.

 _Requirements:_

\- Has previously built/scaled a consumer facing application \- Knows how and
when to incorporate OOP design patterns \- Has extensive experience
provisioning servers on cloud platforms like AWS or Rackspace \- Understands
basic web server configuration for Nginx, Puma or Passenger \- Understands the
strengths of Ruby and Javascript as languages to produce productive code with
small footprints

 _What to send:_

\- Links to your GitHub/Stack Overflow or somthing else you've built \- A
resume or LinkedIn profile

 _More technical background:_

\- We maintain a suite of apps that runs on a range of technology including
Rails, Mongodb, MySQL, ReactJs, AngularJS, Elasticsearch, Redis, PHP and a
little Go. We write tests where necessary, enforce design patterns frequently,
and support engineering best practices all the time. \- Our stack is built on
AWS using ec2, vpc, rds, elb, beanstalk, route53 and sqs. We handle our
deployments for our main system with Capistrano while devops process for the
smaller apps use docker. We use newrelic to monitor server performance and
help diagnose system issues.

[https://datacoup.com/docs#jobs](https://datacoup.com/docs#jobs), email us at
info@datacoup.com

Thanks!

------
DominoDataLab
Domino Data Lab - San Francisco, CA

We make an enterprise software product that helps data science teams
accelerate research, increase collaboration, and more easily operationalize
predictive models. Our customers include dozens of sophisticated quantitative
research organizations in industries including insurance, finance,
manufacturing, pharma, and technology.

We are looking for Senior Engineers / Tech Leads: folks who can own
architecturally complex features from design through implementation. Our stack
is mostly in Scala, and we make heavy use of Docker under the hood.

More info at
[https://www.dominodatalab.com/careers](https://www.dominodatalab.com/careers)
or email jobs@dominodatalab.com

------
markoa
Semaphore CI | Europe | Full-time | REMOTE

Looking for senior software engineers into Ruby, Elixir, microservices and
high scalability.

We’re on a mission to change how developers test and deliver software. Our way
is to double down on great user experience and high performance, treat our
customers as we’d like to be treated, and make continuous delivery practices
more accessible to developers. CoreOS, 500px, Lexmark, General Assembly and
many others use Semaphore
([https://semaphoreci.com/about](https://semaphoreci.com/about)).

Apply at:
[https://renderedtext.workable.com/jobs/163809](https://renderedtext.workable.com/jobs/163809)

------
lyndaphan
Sift Science | San Francisco | Full-time | Onsite

What we do:

Sift Science, YC11, is a machine learning company that detects and prevents
online fraud in real time.

What we are looking for:

We are seeking a front-end engineer who is passionate about building
interfaces that are simple yet powerful, and can sweat the details. The Sift
Science Console is a single-page web app built on React, with Browserify and
ES2015, powered by our Dropwizard API backend. We care about responsive
design, we use D3, and we’re always investing in betters ways to tell a story
with data.

Job posting:
[https://siftscience.com/jobs#43193](https://siftscience.com/jobs#43193)
Contact: Lynda[at]siftscience[dot]com

Happy new year and Sift on!

------
connor
Notable Labs (YC W15) | [https://notablelabs.com](https://notablelabs.com) |
San Francisco, CA | Full Time | Onsite

Changing the way cancer is treated is our personal mission, which starts with
putting patients first. We’ve developed an individualized laboratory testing
service for cancer patients and their doctors. We screen thousands of FDA-
approved drugs against the patients own cancer cells to identify drug
combinations that can be immediately prescribed by their doctor without a
clinical trial. By repositioning treatment as a patient-centered service we
can unlock the power of modern data science and laboratory automation to
achieve the promise of combination therapy and personalized medicine.

== Looking for ==

Fullstack engineer

Help build out the stack powering our robotic lab. You'd join as the third
engineer and would own the frontend dashboards and related API's.

The day to day work would involve designing web apps with the science team for
use in the lab and then building out the frontend code and backend API's.
Beyond the core infrastructure, you'd have the freedom to explore new areas
where we need help such as machine learning, robotic automation, and data
visualization. Experience with Ruby/Python, Angular/Backbone/React,
Grunt/Gulp, API design a plus.

Data Scientist

Use machine learning to help us decide which drug combinations to test for a
patient. Even with automation, we're only able to test less than 5% of the
combination space. You would work with the science team to design the features
and then would work with the engineering team to put the model into
production. Experience with bioinformatics, machine learning, Python, R, API
design, and nosql products a plus.

== Tech Stack ==

Ruby/Rails for automation API's, Angularjs frontend, Python for data analysis,
AWS and with Chef

== Contact ==

Apply at
[https://jobs.lever.co/notablelabs](https://jobs.lever.co/notablelabs),
mention Hacker News

------
davi
Bock lab, Janelia research campus, Howard Hughes Medical Institute (HHMI) |
Ashburn, VA | ONSITE

Data scientist / Neurogeometer

We recently finished acquiring an electron microscopy dataset encompassing the
entire brain of a fruitfly (120 million images, 115 TB on disk, voxel size 4 x
4 x 40 nanometers). A team of tracers is manually skeletonizing portions of
this animal's nervous system, and we are starting to see interesting circuit
motifs emerge.

We are looking for someone to help build and use tools supporting this
analysis (neurogeometry), as well as help wrangle the millions of images
continuing to flow from our three microscopes (~500 TB of primary image data
anticipated in the next two years). During this time we expect to switch from
RAID-based file systems to an object store (likely Scality), with substantial
support from a team at Janelia outside the lab.

Desirable attributes:

\- Education: B.S. or M.S. in Computer Science or related field (or an
equivalent in education and experience)

\- Strong familiarity with Linux, including command line wizardry and
detangling dependency nightmares

\- Proficient in Python and at least one other programming language (e.g Java
or C/C++)

\- Experience with utilizing SQL and/or NoSQL data stores (e.g. MongoDB,
PostgreSQL, Microsoft SQL Server)

\- Experience with image processing (ImageJ, SciPy, Matlab, OpenCV, etc.)

\- Comfortable working with new programming languages and tools when necessary

\- Familiar with RESTful web services

\- Experience using an HPC cluster (MPI, SGE/OGE, Spark, etc.)

\- Follows current trends in industry and academia

\- Willing to get hands dirty with hardware

\- Ability to concentrate in a fast paced and dynamic environment

\- Ability to communicate effectively, orally and in writing

\- Ability to take initiative, prioritize tasks, use good judgement and
monitor completion of assigned duties.

\- Experience or strong interest in working in an interdisciplinary
environment.

~~~
skadamat
hey, you're missing a link / email addres!

~~~
davi
Whups, forgot the email in my HN profile isn't visible, and now too late to
edit the post; here are some links:

\- website & email: [https://www.janelia.org/lab/bock-
lab;](https://www.janelia.org/lab/bock-lab;) bockd@janelia.hhmi.org

\- more on our approach to electron microscopy:
[http://reid.med.harvard.edu/pdf/Bock-Lee-etal-
Reid-2011-Natu...](http://reid.med.harvard.edu/pdf/Bock-Lee-etal-
Reid-2011-Nature.pdf;) [http://reid.med.harvard.edu/pdf/Bock-Lee-etal-
Reid-2011-Natu...](http://reid.med.harvard.edu/pdf/Bock-Lee-etal-
Reid-2011-NatureSupp.pdf)

------
allan_s
Paris | API and/or Frontend developer ONSITE | Aldebaran Robotics (~450
employees) [https://www.aldebaran.com/en](https://www.aldebaran.com/en)
(French speaker not mandatory)

Technology: REST API/ angular / python / go / docker / AWS

I'm the technical lead of the "cloud team" (~15 people), i.e we're the ones
providing the REST services that our robots are using to provide analytics /
error reporting and more, as well as the backend tools for our B2B customers,
and last but not least the internal tooling to help manage our growing
infrastructure.

We're looking for people willing to join a young and dynamic team, either as a
junior to learn with us on interesting subjects (high traffic services in the
cloud generated by robots [insert more buzzword here]) or more senior profiles
interested in providing us their experiences.

Our stack is mainly composed of micro-services written in python (mostly
django and tornado, though we may migrate to flask for some of them), and
mysql (with an on going migration to postgresql) + cassandra for the
databases, Kibana for the monitoring. For the devops part we're deploying on
AWS with a nearly fully automated process (i.e we're not doing any manual
command to provision our instances, like docker, but with AMI, hence our
thought to migrate on docker in the near future).

The skills we value the most is being curious, passionate about IT and willing
to learn, you don't know python but you understand the underlying concept of
computer science, REST, then it's not a problem for us.

As for the Salary, I'm not part of the HR team so I can't give any numbers
except that we're on the average of the market and we can make exception.

If you're interested please drop me a non-formal email, asimon@aldebaran.com
with a resume and all what you think necessary.

Edit: I've forgotten to add that we're still in phase of experimentation and
open to any technology stack that could be suitable for our needs, so it's not
going to be 100% python if you convince us go, rust, haskell would be a
pragmatic choice.

~~~
allan_s
feel free to post any question here

~~~
deft
Are you guys possibly looking for any interns? Was in France earlier this year
for one.

------
mebassett
London. Full-time. REMOTE is okay if within easy commute to London.

Gower Street Analytics - Engineer for data science products.

Gower Street is a new, funded startup doing data science for Hollywood. We're
building tools for film studios to understand how their films and release
dates interact with international competition.

You'll be helping us build these products and the servers that keep them
running. Your education and background are not so important rather, we're more
concerned with your ability and desire to learn, and the ideas you bring to
the conversation.

We like scikit-learn, pandas, racket, postgresql, d3.js.

contact info in profile

(we cannot help with visas.)

------
nfullerCarvana
Carvana - [http://carvana.com/](http://carvana.com/) | Phoenix, AZ | ON-SITE |
FULL-TIME | Software Engineers, Data Scientists, UI/UX Designers

As part of the engineering team, I know we use the best tools to get the job
done. We are backed by Azure and each developer has Pluralsight, Safari and
MSDN subscriptions.

• Front-end Engineer (CSS3, HTML5, Javascript, AngularJs)
([https://boards.greenhouse.io/carvana/jobs/136088](https://boards.greenhouse.io/carvana/jobs/136088))

• Full-stack Engineer (AngularJs, MVC, WebApi, C#, SQL, Mongo, ElasticSearch)
([https://boards.greenhouse.io/carvana/jobs/91003](https://boards.greenhouse.io/carvana/jobs/91003))

• Data Scientist (SQL, R, Python)
([https://boards.greenhouse.io/carvana/jobs/90990](https://boards.greenhouse.io/carvana/jobs/90990))

At Carvana, we are turning the most excruciating purchase (car buying) into
something meaningfully better by approaching the whole experience in a
completely new way. We provide a seamless, 100% online car buying solution for
consumers from end-to-end. Our customers can complete their purchase in as
little as 15 minutes and we deliver cars to our customers’ doors in as little
as 24 hours with a 7 day money back guarantee. Our customers can even pick up
their car from one of our fully-automated Car Vending Machines!
[http://www.carvana.com/vendingmachine](http://www.carvana.com/vendingmachine)

In order to deliver, we need a diversity of perspectives and experience. If
you are energized by thinking creatively and working for a company where you
will be able (and expected) to make a meaningful impact from day one, then we
are the spot for you.

We are a well-funded, fast growing company with many open positions.

Learn more at [http://www.carvana.com/careers](http://www.carvana.com/careers)
or contact me at nate.fuller@carvana.com

------
prophetjohn
PolicyGenius | New York, NY (NYC) | Full-Time | Onsite

Software engineer (full-stack or front-end, mid-to-senior)

We're looking for multiple new team members to help us build and grow our
Rails and React applications.

Our stack:

\- A lightly service-oriented architecture with the backends powered by Rails
and a mix of Rails, Rails and React or full React on the frontend. Whatever
makes the most sense for the application in question

\- We use Redux as our flux-ish implementation of choice and believe strongly
in a styleguide-driven modular CSS architecture to help keep the UI
maintainable.

Our values:

\- High-quality, robust code. We achieve this with a heavy focus on strong
object-oriented design and great test coverage. We're firm believers in the
benefits of test-driven development

\- Collaboration and continuous learning - we pair program sometimes, we
review each others code all the time and we love to pragmatically explore new
technologies. We're able to keep our best practices evolving and help each
other get up to speed quickly on new things.

\- Full-stack skills. We're not all experts on all parts of the stack, but
anyone can jump in and help wherever and as the team grows, everyone will be
encouraged to rotate projects regularly to stay sharp and challenged.

About you:

\- You're strong in either Rails or React (even better if both) and eager to
work on both the front and back ends.

\- You practice TDD and have strong opinions about why you do it.

About us:

PolicyGenius is changing the way America shops for insurance. We're an online
education and shopping platform for insurance akin to TurboTax for insurance.
It's a big, confusing industry and we're making it easier for consumers to
understand insurance and purchase it. Check out our CEO's article in
Entrepreneur about how we're disrupting the industry:
[http://www.entrepreneur.com/article/250095](http://www.entrepreneur.com/article/250095)

Questions/applications: Email josh@policygenius.com

------
blakeweb
Recursion Pharmaceuticals | SLC, Utah | Onsite, full-time

Senior Data Scientist

We have 20 TB of high-resolution images of human cells, some diseased, some
healthy, which we have to statistically distinguish as a first step to finding
cures for rare genetic diseases. Our small team of biology and math Ph.D.’s
has the potential to save lives and be at the forefront of the revolution in
image-based biological analysis.

What we do

There are more than 5,000 untreated rare genetic diseases, which together
affect nearly ten million people in the US alone. Each of these diseases
affects too few people for traditional pharmaceutical companies to approach
them, so we're building a way to seek treatments for hundreds of these
diseases in parallel. We aim to find treatments for 100 of them in the next 10
years.

What you’ll do

As the second member of our data science team, you’ll collaborate with our
biologists to guide our experimental design, improve the models that drive our
analysis, and use our data answer questions that guide our scientific and
technical strategy. We currently work mainly with the python scientific stack,
including pandas and IPython, and making some use of such libraries as
sklearn, while also building our own models for machine learning and
statistical inference. See the posts linked below for more details.

Logistics

We're based in Research Park at the edge of the mountains overlooking Salt
Lake City, Utah. Gorgeous hiking/running/biking is literally out our back
door, and it's half an hour to 5 top ski resorts. We offer competitive pay,
health insurance, relocation assistance (working at the office is part of the
deal), equity, an awesome team to work with, and the chance to impact the
world in a massively positive way.

Apply

Data science post: [http://www.recursionpharma.com/senior-python-data-
scientist....](http://www.recursionpharma.com/senior-python-data-
scientist.html) Data science applications: datasci@recursionpharma.com

See who we are:
[http://www.recursionpharma.com/team](http://www.recursionpharma.com/team)

------
mbebenita
Mozilla Research | Intern | Bay Area, Paris & Toronto

We are looking for PhD or MS level interns to take on various projects within
our Research Group: Rust, WebAssembly, Daala, Servo and more.

Past interns have done substantial work in Language Design, Compiler
Optimizations, Garbage Collection, Static/Dynamic Analysis, Record-and-Replay
Debugging, Parallel Algorithms, Video Codecs, and Web Application
Optimization.

Apply at:

[https://careers.mozilla.org/en-
US/position/oj092fwe](https://careers.mozilla.org/en-US/position/oj092fwe)

~~~
dikdik
Any candidates who want to work for free, please PM me. I've got a bridge to
sell you.

~~~
vivekshah20
How do I get in touch with you? Can you please provide your mail id?

------
jwoah12
Major League Baseball Advanced Media | NYC or SF | Software Engineer or
Technical Project Manager

MLBAM is the technology and digital media division of Major League Baseball,
delivering end-to-end content solutions over web, mobile, and connected
devices. Partners outside of MLB include HBO, PGA, WWE, NHL, and more. Read
about how MLBAM is at the cutting edge of a major industry shift in which more
and more people will choose to consume content via over-the-top subscription
services instead of traditional cable:
[http://www.forbes.com/sites/maurybrown/2015/08/05/how-the-
nh...](http://www.forbes.com/sites/maurybrown/2015/08/05/how-the-nhl-deal-
with-mlb-advanced-media-is-just-the-beginning-for-bam-tech-spin-off/). Also
check out our CTO's keynote at this year's AWS Re:invent conference:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GAmpZ2sk400](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GAmpZ2sk400).

We are growing extremely fast and looking for talented software engineers and
technical project managers to support that growth as we prepare to spin off
into an independent technology company. Our headquarters is inside Chelsea
Market in Manhattan with another development office in San Francisco. Please
shoot me an email for more info (I'm an engineer, so I can answer some
questions for you and forward your info along to our recruiters).

------
rmthomas
Berklee College of Music is hiring several key IT positions. Join our new CIO
in an exciting time in Berklee's history and growth.

Apply at the links below for these ONSITE positions: Salesforce Administrator:
[https://berklee.silkroad.com/epostings/index.cfm?fuseaction=...](https://berklee.silkroad.com/epostings/index.cfm?fuseaction=app.jobinfo&jobid=828&company_id=16215&version=1&source=ONLINE&jobOwner=992479&aid=1)

Systems Integration Engineer:
[https://berklee.silkroad.com/epostings/index.cfm?fuseaction=...](https://berklee.silkroad.com/epostings/index.cfm?fuseaction=app.jobinfo&jobid=827&company_id=16215&version=1&source=ONLINE&jobOwner=992479&aid=1)

Data Architect II"
[https://berklee.silkroad.com/epostings/index.cfm?fuseaction=...](https://berklee.silkroad.com/epostings/index.cfm?fuseaction=app.jobinfo&jobid=825&company_id=16215&version=1&source=ONLINE&jobOwner=992479&aid=1)

Senior PM/BA:
[https://berklee.silkroad.com/epostings/index.cfm?fuseaction=...](https://berklee.silkroad.com/epostings/index.cfm?fuseaction=app.jobinfo&jobid=826&company_id=16215&version=1&source=ONLINE&jobOwner=992479&aid=1)

------
EZ_Danielle
Front-End Engineer - Full Time - Onsite

[https://jobs.lever.co/equityzen/?lever-
source=HackerNews](https://jobs.lever.co/equityzen/?lever-source=HackerNews)

EquityZen is a venture-backed, early stage financial technology company that
improves the way startup employees are paid, while also providing investors
access to invest in proven startup companies. By focusing on building a
cutting edge, industry defining investment platform built specifically for
private placement transactions, we are able to automate investment processes
which ultimately leads to more efficient, cost effective transactions for all
parties. Watch this short video to learn more:
[https://equityzen.com/press/](https://equityzen.com/press/)

EquityZen is backed by leading venture capital investors, including 500
Startups, TEEC Angel Fund, and Kima Ventures. Members of the team have deep
experience in both software engineering and financial technology, with prior
experience at institutions such as the New York Stock Exchange, AQR Capital
Management, Barclays Capital, and J.P. Morgan.

We're looking for a front-end software engineer to join us in redefining the
private investment industry. If you have some interest in finance and
investments and also work well both independently and in team-based
environments, you will love finding elegant solutions to tough problems.

------
dougzor
Lola Travel Company - [http://lolatravel.com/](http://lolatravel.com/) | Web &
Server Developers | Boston, MA and Westford, MA | Full-time | On-site

Lola Travel is a well-funded team that is looking to build the next great
travel company in Boston. We hire for the person, not for the role. We look
for people who have excelled on teams, including multi-year commitments to
teams which have built successful mass-market consumer technology products.

A critical part of our success is a special web app that we have in mind. We
need some real wizards at building fast, reliable HTML+CSS+JS web applications
and scalable/reliable infrastructure to support our travel apps and web sites.
Sorry, we are being coy about exactly what this app will do, but it something
we think other folks are not paying attention to, and we don’t want to even
bring it up.

If you join us, we promise this will be the most fun job of your career, and
that you will be more productive here than you've been on any prior team. You
will get to invent stuff, and to try it rapidly. Meet the team here:
[http://lolatravel.com/team/](http://lolatravel.com/team/), complete job
descriptions here: [http://lolatravel.com/jobs/](http://lolatravel.com/jobs/)
and send us a note at hello@blade.net. Thanks!

------
rajjalan
Device42 | West Haven, CT | Full-time | Onsite | Systems Engineer / DevOps

#About Device42: Device42 software is a single source of truth for IT
Infrastructure Management. With Device42, IT teams can see all their data in
one place - their servers, IT assets, IP addresses, software, services, server
& app dependencies and passwords. We are an agile team that likes to move fast
and produce results. Come join us to make life easier for system, network and
devops engineers and IT Managers.

#Position 1: Pre-sales and support Engineer We need someone who is an
experience network, system or devops engg. and explain our software to fellow
sysadmins and engineers. The position also requires support role for the
software.

#Position 2: DevOps Evangelist Device42 is looking to hire its first DevOps
Evangelist who will take the reins and help explain the value of our software
to the DevOps community. We need someone who has a passion for helping system
engineers and developers do more master. Someone with experience in DevOps,
continuous integration, system administration. You can come to this position
from a web-developer/application-building perspective, or an ops/sys admin
perspective. Details: [http://www.device42.com/jobs/devops-
evangelist/](http://www.device42.com/jobs/devops-evangelist/)

Please send us a note to <my hn username>@device42.com or to
jobs@device42.com.

------
Proj_Applecart
Applecart | New York, NY | Full-time Onsite

Applecart is a technology start-up that deploys proprietary social graph
technology to enable its clients to run smarter national and statewide
political, issue-based advocacy, nonprofit, and corporate campaigns. Part
high-level political consulting firm, part data-driven R+D lab, Applecart
develops innovative technical solutions custom-built to solve the most
significant problems facing American national and statewide campaign efforts,
national advocacy organizations, and corporations. Applecart is perhaps best
known for creating the largest voter turnout increase in U.S. history. Our
roots are in politics, where we have tested and honed our methodologies at the
largest scales possible. Applecart brings the urgency, efficiency, and
ingenuity of a political campaign to campaigns and large corporate and
nonprofit organizations alike.

Applecart’s work has been featured by The Colbert Report, CNN, The Washington
Post, The Associated Press, USA Today, The Huffington Post, among other
prominent news outlets.

We are hiring for various positions in NYC. We are currently looking for
candidates to fill the following roles: Junior Python Developer, Hadoop
Developer, Data Scientist, Senior Data Scientist, Senior Python Engineer,
System Administrator, and Python QA Engineer.

For more information, or to apply, please visit
[https://applecart.catsone.com/careers](https://applecart.catsone.com/careers)

------
minglabs
MING Labs | Berlin (ONSITE) | (Senior) Backend Developer

We are MING Labs, a globally active interaction design company with offices in
Shanghai, Munich and Berlin. We try to craft something magical every day by
truly understanding and solving our clients’ challenges. We tackle ambitious
web and mobile app projects and work with international corporate clients as
well as startups, and medium-sized enterprises.

Our work is grounded in our belief that we should build something new every
day. From crafting apps for the next generation of LED-lamps, helping launch a
brand new category of food on the German market, designing interactive data
visualizations, our creations resonate deeply with the people they touch.

As our new Backend Developer you will join a young, growing company and be an
integral part of our vibrant and international team. You will work exclusively
for one of our associated startups, building their brand new platform in a
collaborative and friendly environment at our Berlin studio.

Please bring with you skills in Django / Phyton as well as SQL, knowledge in
PHP and JavaScript is a big plus. We are looking for someone who has strong
conceptual skills (software architecture, database design), and experience in
server setup and Linux system administration. Being the global crew that we
are, we email, slack and skype predominantly in English, but of course the
more languages you can speak the better.

We look forward to hearing from you. jobs@minglabs.com

------
chrome_alley
Burner | [http://www.burnerapp.com](http://www.burnerapp.com) | Full Time |
Senior Platform Engineer & QA Automation Engineer | REMOTE or on-site in Los
Angeles, CA

Ad Hoc Labs, the makers of Burner, are a mobile software company focused on
creating tools to empower consumers by giving them better control of their
privacy, communications, and identity.

We were recently featured on VB as one of 15 startups to watch in 2016:
[http://venturebeat.com/2015/12/28/15-interesting-startups-
to...](http://venturebeat.com/2015/12/28/15-interesting-startups-to-watch-
in-2016/)

Our team members are encouraged to embrace new technologies/frameworks and
find the best tool for every problem. On the platform side, we are currently
making use of Scala, functional programming, and TDD. We have excellent perks
and benefits, including: \- 100% health insurance coverage for employees,
dependents & domestic partners \- creative, dog-friendly work space in a
converted industrial building in a walk/bike-friendly neighborhood \-
collaborative but autonomous work environment (and we use Slack, Trello, and
other low-friction collaboration tools)

More info on the roles:
[http://www.burnerapp.com/careers](http://www.burnerapp.com/careers) Get in
touch: jobs@adhoclabs.co

------
iglookid
Locus | Full Time | ONSITE, VISA (Bangalore, India) |
[http://locus.sh/](http://locus.sh/)

Locus is hiring Engineers and Data Scientists. At Locus we have an ambitious
goal of Scheduling & Tracking the World transport movement. We are aware of
how audacious the goal is, but we have made our initial strong footholds and
have the path to move forward. Founded by a team of ex-AWS engineers,
comprising of graduates from premier Indian Tech/Science Institutes (IIT/BITS-
Pilani/TIFR), Locus is funded & mentored by the most respected investors and
ex-entrepreneurs and have product validation with actual paying customers.

Engineers: We have always maintained a small, but high-caliber engineering
team, and we are now looking to make a couple of additions to the same. We are
hiring for mobile, backend & front-end. We are tech stack agnostic. We would
prefer to have a look at your GitHub repo or a mobile app that you have built,
over your academic/educational qualification. We are a founding team of
engineers, and understand that good engineering is part science part art, we
would like to provide you the tools for the science and the time for the art.
We are expanding the team to build the next version of our true multi-tenant
platform with a few thousand events happening per second.

Data Scientists: We wish to push to edge of what is possible, and advance the
field of routing problems itself. If Travelling thief, Knapsack, Capacity
planning and other optimisation problem excite you, we are looking for you. We
are team of PhD scientists and engineers with background in stats, working on
building faster & more scalable implementation of NP-hard problems, or even a
combination of a few NP-Hard problems.

While we have pizza, beer, whisky, drones, oculus rifts, raspberry PIs on the
house, the biggest perk we provide you is a remarkable team. We would love to
spend our most productive years, around people with great intellect and
unbridled enthusiasm. In the spirit of keeping you at your productive best, we
give you free fully furnished housing with internet, food & laundry taken care
of, and your choice of tech gear. Read more about what we value and our work
culture at [http://locus.sh/careers](http://locus.sh/careers)

------
woodrow
Lyft | Onsite in San Francisco, CA and Seattle, WA | Engineering & Product

Lyft is hiring for all positions
([https://www.lyft.com/jobs](https://www.lyft.com/jobs)), including mobile,
frontend, backend, infrastructure, and product roles. We're working on
interesting and challenging engineering and product problems to make
transportation more efficient and more friendly.

I'm particularly interested in security engineers: security folks who are also
software engineers, or software engineers with an interest in or experience
with security. The Lyft security team is just getting off the ground, which
means you'll play a part in shaping the future of security at Lyft, and your
work will have significant impact and visibility. You'll be working at all
levels of the stack to ensure Lyft is secure, trustworthy, and available to
keep our users moving.

If you want to learn more about the kinds of things we’ve built, check out our
open-source secret management service for AWS users at
[https://lyft.github.io/confidant](https://lyft.github.io/confidant).

You can read more about the security engineering role here:
[https://www.lyft.com/jobs/security-
engineer](https://www.lyft.com/jobs/security-engineer). If you're interested
or want to talk more about working on security at Lyft, ping me at
steve.woodrow@lyft.com.

------
elliottcarlson
General Assembly ([http://generalassemb.ly](http://generalassemb.ly)) | New
York, NY ONSITE & REMOTE | Multiple Positions | Fulltime

General Assembly transforms thinkers into creators through education and
opportunities in technology, business, and design. We offer classes,
workshops, long-form courses, and events in worldwide markets including New
York where we are headquartered, Atlanta, Austin, London, Hong Kong, Sydney,
San Francisco, Los Angeles, Boston, Chicago, Seattle, Melbourne, and
Washington DC. We also partner with Fortune 500 companies to spur innovation
through increased digital fluency and more effective approaches to
collaboration.

We have small, cross-functional product teams that are developing innovative
new solutions to online education, and currently we have various open
positions across the engineering organization that we are looking to fill. If
you want to be part of a diverse team, working on challenging tasks, and want
to help the world expand their knowledge to better themselves and their
careers via education, drop us line. If you're in New York City, let's grab a
drink or a coffee and chat!

See our full list of open positions ranging from engineers to designers to
even teaching opportunities at
[https://generalassemb.ly/careers](https://generalassemb.ly/careers). Please
feel free to contact me directly with your resume and any questions at elliott
. carlson - at - generalassemb.ly

------
subleq
Django Software Engineers - Full time, Onsite, Denver, Colorado

At Fusionbox, the engineers work on tasks that span from server provisioning
and system administration to server-side development to JavaScript fronted
interface developing (though we have specialists in each area). We use git,
Salt, nginx, Postgres, memcache, Django, Backbone, AngularJS, Ember.js, and
React--but we are always open to trying out new things. In addition to working
on client projects, we have our own portfolio of open source projects that the
engineers maintain.

ABOUT YOU

You are passionate about open source and like to try new technologies. You do
not necessarily come from a traditional computer science background, but you
have achieved mastery and you are particularly well suited to engineering. You
are a self-starter and learn easily. You would like to get paid to write open
source software.

ABOUT US

Fusionbox is a software development & application security company located in
Denver, Colorado. We are committed to the open source community and we're
serious about architecture and design at every level of the stack. We are
serious about software engineering and Pythonic sensibility. This is a place
of learning and collaboration.

Apply at [http://stackoverflow.com/jobs/80312/django-software-
engineer...](http://stackoverflow.com/jobs/80312/django-software-engineers-
fusionbox) or jobs@fusionbox.com.

------
zachgalant
CodeHS | Curriculum Engineer | Full Time | ONSITE (San Francisco) |
www.codehs.com/jobs

Want to help change the face of computer science education around the
world?Join the CodeHS team as a curriculum engineer. As a curriculum engineer,
you’ll be responsible for helping to create curriculum and build the tools
around it. You’ll be responsible for projects from end-to-end: You’ll make the
videos, the exercises, the lessons, the quizzes, write the autograders, and
build tools to make it all work better.

We’re planning to make courses for the high school level and beyond, so
extensive familiarity with many programming languages and web development is
required. You are someone who could be or already is a professional engineer,
but really wants to write curriculum too.

You like to bring creativity to your job every day, and likely have experience
teaching programming, either at the high school or college level. You will
have creative freedom to create the best possible learning experience for
students.

Why should you work at CodeHS specifically? We are a small team working on a
big problem. We already have a program that students and teachers really love,
and we’re making it better every day. You’ll have an opportunity to make a big
impact on education. Thousands of students will take your courses.

A few more details: We work in SOMA, near lots of public transportation, get
lunch every day, provide health benefits, and have great team activities like
a monthly hackathon and weekly team recess.

------
mixer
BetterWorks | Palo Alto / San Francisco / New York | Multiple Positions |
Onsite

[http://grnh.se/4ko0ch](http://grnh.se/4ko0ch)

We are looking for a passionate engineer to help solve some of our challenges.
These challenges include: balancing speed of implementation, simplicity,
polish, building sophisticated features (data visualization, collaboration,
etc.) to support our users.

Joining us at this stage means you have the opportunity to choose your own
adventure and to contribute in areas beyond engineering, like customer
development and success.

What you will work on: * Implementing new frontend product features using
AngularJS, and backend APIs using Django * Iterating with our interaction and
visual designers to refine user experience * Writing AngularJS and Django unit
tests to have coverage on features * Hack on a wide range of interesting
technical and business projects * Profiling server and database to identify
and correct performance bottlenecks * Integrating with third party web
services

What will help you be successful: * Ability to manage time efficiently and
focus on clear goals * Pragmatic approach towards tackling unforeseen
challenges * Experience with Javascript MVC frameworks such as Backbone,
Angular or Ember * Experience with CSS, LESS and Bootstrap * Experience with
creating visualizations using D3 * Experience with Django, Python, Postgres,
and Heroku * Experience with SQL * Infinite appetite for learning

------
kreide
Medallia - Palo Alto, CA -
[http://engineering.medallia.com](http://engineering.medallia.com)

Medallia is hiring engineers to build our next-generation analytics platform.
World-class companies (Airbnb, Mercedes, Nordstrom to mention a few) use
Medallia to create awesome customer experiences.

We are a fast-growing (70% per year), Sequoia-backed company that recently
became a tech unicorn; our mission is no less than to transform the way the
world's companies view and interact with their customers. We allow hundreds of
thousands of employees to access, analyze and take action on large amounts of
customer data in real time. We are still a small engineering team, only about
50 or so of us, thus everyone counts.

We are building the new platform based on the latest technologies and best
practices: pure REST APIs, based on Swagger 2.0, on top of a state-of-the-art
microservice architecture built by our awesome Systems Foundation team. Code
is hosted on Github and we open source the components that are of general
interest. We host hundreds of millions of records for our customers and run
analytics in fractions of a second with no pre-computation thanks to our own
in-memory analytics engine. We are looking for both experienced backend and
frontend engineers.

Please send me a note at kristian@medallia.com if any of the above sounds
interesting to you.

Kristian Eide, Software Architect

------
marnee
University of the Sciences | Philadelphia, Pennsylvania | ONSITE

Reporting Analyst
[https://careers.usciences.edu/postings/4940](https://careers.usciences.edu/postings/4940)

We have an excellent team to which we'd like to add a member; we offer an
intellectually stimulating workload, a collaborative environment in which you
are empowered to really make a difference, an amazing work-life balance, and a
competitive salary.

The Enterprise Services Team is a group within the Technology Services
department which focuses on helping each other help other people. As the
Reporting Analyst, you’ll support the team by helping us get information out
of various systems (SQL, Colleague) so that we can show the university how to
use it to meet their goals. In addition, you’ll work directly with end users
to refine their requests for data so that they’re able to answer their
questions. We’ll help you understand the university’s processes and needs so
that you can make sure that people are answering the right questions.

The ideal candidate has a passion for seeing others succeed and an interest in
contributing as much as possible to our students’ academic success. This would
be demonstrated by taking on responsibilities where you feel able to
contribute even though they’re not your specialty. This position reports to
the Enterprise Services Manager.

Note: The postings on this site are my own and do not represent USciences’
positions, strategies or opinions.

------
antgoldbloom
Kaggle | San Francisco | Full Time | ONSITE or REMOTE | Software Engineering

Kaggle is hiring backend engineers:
[https://www.kaggle.com/careers/fullstack](https://www.kaggle.com/careers/fullstack)

Great for engineers looking for more exposure to machine learning. We are a
small team that's having a big impact on its direction though our competitions
and collaboration platform (which can be thought of as a Github for data
science): www.kaggle.com/scripts

------
EngageDC
Full or part time paid internship | Onsite | Alexandria, VA (Washington, DC
metro area) | Visas welcomed | Front End Internship (CSS, HTML, JavaScript) |
Engage, a full-service digital agency

Engage is looking for a front end development intern. The ideal candidate is a
highly motivated student or recently graduated student interested in pursuing
a career in web development and is excited to work with our in-house
development team. Primarily, you'd be working with our front end developer,
taking Photoshop files from our design team and hand coding in the HTML and
CSS to make the PSDs into functioning slices.

This internship is located in Alexandria, VA (in the Washington DC metro area)
and you must be able to work on-site. This internship can be part or full time
based on your availability (we're flexible). This is a paid internship. We
welcome foreign students who can acquire work authorization (F-1, J-1, etc) to
apply for all of our internships.

Ideal candidate profile: -Strong knowledge semantic HTML5 markup, CSS, web
accessibility standards, and cross browser compatibility -Experience with
Javascript and jQuery -Experience creating responsive layouts -Familiar with
Photoshop -Bonus - experience with front end frameworks, especially Bootstrap
-Bonus - experience with Wordpress themes -Bonus - knowledge of PHP

To learn more, visit: [http://enga.ge](http://enga.ge) To apply, visit:
[http://engagedc.theresumator.com/](http://engagedc.theresumator.com/)

------
GnomeChomsky
Zerto — [http://www.zerto.com](http://www.zerto.com) — Israel (Herzliya);
Boston (halfway between Broadway & South stations); remote

Zerto has the industry's leading hypervisor-based replication solution for
private, public, and hybrid clouds. If you're interested in virtualization,
data protection, disaster recovery—or just working on interesting technical
challenges—then we might be right for you.

We're on a hiring spree with a wide range of openings, including roles in QA,
DevOps, sales/solutions engineers, development, etc. Technologies include C++,
C#, .NET, PHP, Apex, and Javascript (Angular in particular I believe). Some
senior roles as well, including VP of Product. Technical openings are here:
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3AmFKhw7](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3AmFKhw7)

Experience with and/or interest in these could be helpful: hypervisors, cloud
computing, virtualization, VMware, Hyper-V, AWS, and Azure.

Also hiring for a ton of non-technical positions, especially in sales,
marketing, and account management—most of these positions are also fully
remote and spread out globally. Here are some of the business openings:
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3fmFKhwM](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3fmFKhwM)

------
Arubis
LearnZillion | Washington, DC | Full Time | REMOTE (US resident)/ON SITE

Help us create the digital curriculum of the future.

LearnZillion is a well-funded, fast-growing education technology startup
building a learning platform that helps teachers meet the educational needs of
every student.

Sr Software Engineer (REMOTE or ONSITE): we’re looking for full stack
engineers that are self-motivated and comfortable working with a partially
distributed team. This role can be either remote or on-site. You’ll work
directly with product and design teams to develop new features for teachers,
students, parents, and administrative users across the US. There’s lots of
opportunity to improve classroom education as we know it, and you’ll have an
outsize impact on the world.

Our stack: Rails 4+Ruby 2, Postgres, Elasticsearch, Redis, Sidekiq, GitHub,
CodeClimate, CircleCI, and an automated test suite. Everything’s hosted on
AWS.

Sr. Product Designer (ONSITE only): Are you well-versed in user experience and
product design, technically skilled, focused, and creative? We’re looking for
a Senior Product Designer to collaborate with both coworkers and users to
uncover product needs, and then design and develop solutions within simple,
easy-to-use interfaces. You’ll need to be comfortable with HTML and CSS, and
there’s always engineers ready to help.

You can apply directly at
[https://learnzillion.com/careers](https://learnzillion.com/careers). We’re
looking forward to meeting you!

------
pla3rhat3r
Full-Time Business Development Manager | ANY MARKET (US)

About the job:

You are an A Type personality with the ability to adapt to changing
situations. You love working on the next big thing in marketing. You are a
creative thinker who knows how to speak intelligently about technology driven
engagements. You work independently, but can take direction easily. Helps
develop processes and tools that help drive inbound leads

About you:

5+ years experience in business development BA in Marketing or equivalent
Excellent verbal and written skills Proven track record of success Up-to-date
understanding of the current emerging tech trends Ability to work with a team
as well as independently Likes working in a fun environment About working @
Plunk:

Plunk is a group of passionate individuals who work hard and play hard. We are
a growing company who is planting our flag in the marketing world. You will
enjoy a great team with a passion for helping our clients change the way they
interact with their customers.

We are located on the SE side of Portland with easy access to public
transportation. Our office is small, but features great local eats, bike
parking, and easy access to the east esplanade walking path. We offer great
compensation as well as an equity stake in the company. Our success is your
success.

How to apply:

Send us your resume Tell us about your successes Tell us about your failures
Send to jobs@plunkus.com and we’ll reach out if you are a fit

~~~
soared
I tried to send you an email, but delivery failed.

------
expend
Expend - London, UK - Full time - FinTech - ONSITE

Expend is a FinTech payments company innovating within the financial services
sector. Put simply, we make the annoying company expenses process simpler.
Smart technology with a side of creativity. Expend saves time, hassle and
money; giving companies a new level of expense automation and efficient
control over budgets and employee spending.

iOS Developer / Swift / Competitive salary with stock options

We are looking for talented developers with iOS iPhone Swift coding skills to
join our team in our dynamic office space. You will use your knowledge of
Swift to help build the Expend iOS app, a complex native application that
integrates with our payment system. You will be working across various
disciplines including design, security, accountancy and financial systems.

The Role:

* Working alongside the Expend team (currently 7 strong) to help build and improve our iPhone app which is at the heart of our service

* Actively contributing to the open source community whenever possible

* Other suitable work dependant on skills

We're a friendly company who aim to create a challenging but enjoyable and
rewarding work environment. If you think you would be a valuable addition to
our team and wish to explore this opportunity, then we look forward to hearing
from you.

Full details can be found at [http://expend.io/jobs](http://expend.io/jobs)

------
browseatwork
TokBox | San Francisco / Sydney | iOS Engineers, Automation Test Engineers,
BizDev Managers - Onsite SF | JavaScript Engineers - Onsite Sydney

[https://tokbox.com/](https://tokbox.com/)

TokBox does embedded communications powered by WebRTC. We make it easy for
customers to embed real-time video into their websites and applications. We
sell a platform to developers and enterprises, and have great clients from
individual developers just starting a project to massive companies in tech,
entertainment, education, and other industries. The product is great and the
people are even better. It's an awesome group of 80 or so people- nice, smart,
skilled, with a strong engineering culture. We are laid back and have a sense
of humor. Good salary, good culture, and great benefits! Many new faces in
2015 and hoping for more in 2016. In San Francisco, we're looking for
developers in iOS, test, and a business development manager. We're looking for
a JavaScript engineer in Sydney (where our JavaScript SDK team is based).

[https://tokbox.com/careers](https://tokbox.com/careers)

or

[http://hire.jobvite.com/CompanyJobs/Careers.aspx?c=qbD9VfwC](http://hire.jobvite.com/CompanyJobs/Careers.aspx?c=qbD9VfwC)

Come join us!

------
oshoma
DIVE Networks | Toronto, Ontario | ONSITE | Full Time | Software Engineer

Hello friend! We build DIVE, a service that visualizes brand- and audience-
related data in beautiful, fun, informative ways. Think "24 hour news channel
for brands".

We are hiring a full-time Software Engineer to join our small, scrappy team of
expert peers in our Toronto office. We're looking for a seasoned all-rounder
to join our team... you must have solid experience building and shipping
production software.

In 2015 we launched our first two products, and we're now working on expanding
our content, data feeds, data visualizations, and automation. There's tons of
challenging stuff to work on. We have great customer traction and are working
with some of the world's top brands. The team is a truly decent bunch of human
beings. The founders have all had successful startup exits. The company is
founder- and angel-funded. We're taking on outside investment and scaling up
like crazy to meet customer demand.

Some specifics about the work:

* Form factors range from large touch-sensitive screens and digital TV's to mobile devices and desktops * We ingest data from many different sources including leading social networks and data providers * The tech stack is Clojure, ClojureScript, Python, Datomic, Postgres, Ubuntu, and embedded hardware * We have a gong which we ring to celebrate all the things that need celebrating * We greatly value can-do attitude, desire to learn, and pride in craft

Contact us to learn more: jobs@dive-networks.com.

------
brandscopic
Brandscopic | Enterprise Analytics Web Application | San Francisco, CA |
REMOTE or ONSITE

JOB DESCRIPTION: Come join our growing company working in a start-up
atmosphere based in the San Francisco Bay Area. Or work remotely if you
prefer! Our enterprise SaaS platform has been up and running for almost two
years and serves some of the largest consumer brands in the world (e.g.,
Amazon, Pernod Ricard, Mountain Dew).

We are looking for someone who will be able to own feature development on a
large scale, who is experienced as a full stack developer and can work with
CSS3 and Javascript heavy features while developing fast and scalable backend
backed by Rails. The ideal individual is willing to participate in team
discussion, speak their mind and help determine the best technical path going
forward in a fast-paced, evolving environment. You should be comfortable
developing complex webapps that are responsive from retina screens down to an
iPhone 5. Lastly, we want someone who loves and embraces the idea of learning
new technology.

This position’s primary responsibility will be to work as part of the core
development team to work on large features in the Brandscopic platform.

Interested? Please contact George (gtan at brandscopic.com)

REQUIRED SKILLS (3+ YEARS): Ruby on Rails, Postgresql, HTML5, CSS3, SASS,
Bootstrap 3 Framework, JavaScript, Coffeescript, RSpec, Unix, Git, English
(Fluent)

PREFERRED SKILLS: BackboneJS, AngularJS, EmberJS, React, Solr/Sunspot,
RequireJS, Bower, Grunt or Gulp, Agile/Scrum, DevOps and Server Automation
experience

------
pyronite
GigSalad - Springfield, MO -
[https://www.gigsalad.com](https://www.gigsalad.com) \- REMOTE

GigSalad is hiring a Senior Designer to design our entertainment marketplace.

Here at GigSalad, we’re building an easier way for people to hire talent and
services for events. From musicians to magicians, we match customers with
entertainment professionals for all of life’s events.

As Senior Designer at GigSalad, you’ll be responsible for designing a two-
sided marketplace that has serviced nearly a million users. We’re looking for
a seasoned pro – a designer who is comfortable creating beautiful, functional
experiences and excited to instill their design philosophy in the company as a
whole. As an instrumental part of the company, you’ll work closely with
engineering and product management to take your vision from idea to execution.
Your insights will not only influence the look of the site, but will also
extend to branding and marketing initiatives across the company.

Join GigSalad if you like tackling rewarding problems, taking time to solve
things the right way, focusing on a single product and making it gorgeous
throughout.

Read more and apply at the following link:
[https://gigsalad.workable.com/jobs/175781](https://gigsalad.workable.com/jobs/175781)

------
Eyeview1
New York, NY - Eyeview - ONSITE

Eyeview is a 100 person rapidly growing startup in the Ad Tech space and we're
actively hiring for top engineering talent. We strive to write robust and
scalable code utilizing a combination of Java, Scala, and Go. Our decisioning
platform currently optimizes video ads in real time, and handles approximately
10 billion requests a day.

We’re looking for:

Data Engineer (also in Chicago, IL): Take part in creating a scalable system
to handle all our data and creating production level, parallelized, machine-
learning models.

Decisioning Engineer: You should have exposure and experience working with
high performance low-latency systems, and leveraging big data analytics
systems. Ideally, you will understand things algorithmically and be a highly
motivated self-starter.

UX/UI Designer: The Designer will have direct impact on the next age of the
first Video IQ online advertising platform, designing the company’s vision in
to a slick and beautiful user experience bringing innovation within the video
eco-system.

Why else is it great to work here? Unlimited Vacation Policy, Medical, Dental
& Vision Benefits, 401K, Cell Phone Reimbursement, Employee Stock Purchase
Plan, Free drinks & snacks, Sports teams, Catered Company lunches every
Friday.

Check out our jobs at Eyeviewdigital.com/Careers or send an e-mail to
careers@eyeviewdigital.com

------
gkoberger
ReadMe.io (YC W15) | ONSITE - San Francisco

[http://readme.io/careers](http://readme.io/careers)

We're looking for product-focused Node/Angular developers who want to help us
craft magical experiences for developers. (We've already helped 2.5MM
developers work with a new API or code library! Here's a few of our customers:
[http://readme.io/customers](http://readme.io/customers))

------
mattiasgunneras
Instaprint | [https://instaprint.me/](https://instaprint.me/) | Brooklyn, New
York, NYC - ONSITE | Full Stack Engineer

Instaprint is a photography oriented hardware/software company. Our most
popular product is our Instagram photo-booth which we rent out globally
(clients include: Nike, Facebook and Zappos at events like the Grammys and the
Superbowl). We’re a small core team of 3 engineers (you’ll be employee number
12). We do both hardware and software development in-house. We’re looking for
an accomplished full stack engineer that has experience building and
maintaining complex software platforms and has great problem solving
capabilities.

We build on Postgres, Django, React/Redux, Semantic UI. We deploy on
linux/nginx/AWS(EC2, RDS, S3/Cloudfront), We use Ansible and Vagrant. We use
GitHub and Slack.

We’re based in Dumbo Brooklyn (NY), we have a large workshop and electronics
rework station (we do a lot of prototyping and hardware production in our
studio). Employees get unlimited vacation days, weekly friday beers, well
stocked fridge with snacks and drinks, pick your own laptop/work setup. A few
times a year we take a day off and get everyone out of the office to do
something fun.

Let me know if you are interested! mattias@instaprint.me

------
shrikrishna
Shippr | [https://www.shippr.in](https://www.shippr.in) | Bengalooru, India |
Full Time | ONSITE

At Shippr, we are working on the future of logistics. We provide ways for
businesses and consumers to fulfill their needs, be it house shifting or cargo
moving by leveraging technology and reducing friction. No matter where your
interests lie, be it in application development or algorithms, or even data
science, we have a place for you at Shippr. You will get to work with some of
the best minds on hard problems like automated resource allocation, route
optimizations, capacity optimization and so on. Every developer at Shippr gets
complete ownership over his or her work, and we have great fun doing it! :)

We are currently looking for hackers to fill the following roles:

    
    
      * Back end development (3-4 years experience)
      * Android development (2-3 years)
      * Frontend (1+ years)
    

Our tech stack consists of

    
    
      * Django (Rest Framework)
      * Node.js (and socket.io)
      * Android
      * Angular
      * Docker
    

However, we are not particular about these technologies, since we have a
service oriented approach to architecture. So, if you find us interesting,
mail us at work@shippr.in with "[HN]" in the subject. We're excited to hear
from you!

------
usershell
Zürich, Switzerland | REMOTE Full-stack Rails Developer |
[http://scm.st/kyr6dy](http://scm.st/kyr6dy)

Shortcut is an emerging startup company based in Zurich, Switzerland. We offer
an app marketing platform for app owners to get increase user engagement. We
are exploring new solutions off the beaten track to growth-hack app marketing
and for this we need your help.

We are seeking a talented full-stack rails developer with a passion for UI/UX
and great HTML/CSS/Javascript knowledge. The ideal profile combines deep
experience in full-stack web development with a strong computer science
background. Experience with mobile (web) application development and/or modern
deployment techniques like docker is a plus.

You will help building the web-part of our deep linking solutions. And you
will be responsible of a determined set of existing and new features. We are a
small team and there are many more fields a helping hand is needed. So if you
have experience or are interested in other topics like deployment
(AWS/docker), scalability, mobile development (our SDK) there is definitely
the possibility to advance.

This is a full-time position. We are located in Zurich, Switzerland and
Helsinki, Finland. Part of our team already works remotely, so we already have
a remote-working culture in place.

Apply for this position: Send resume with references to careers at
shortcutmedia dot com. If available also:

* Personal website, blog etc * Projects you’ve worked on / code samples you are proud of * github username

------
spacey
Fraugster | [http://www.fraugster.com/](http://www.fraugster.com/) | Berlin,
Germany ONSITE, FULL-TIME

Senior Software Engineer - Go/Golang

We're a small SAAS startup in Berlin tackling credit card fraud, we're VC
funded with experienced founders and a solid team. Our product is built mainly
in Go and we're looking for another senior software engineer to join us,
primarily you'll need to have experience building backends in Go/Golang on
linux with experience working with Docker.

Ideally you have deep understanding of distributed systems and have tackled a
diverse set of problems.

We're only interested in working with someone who writes clean maintainable
code. As a company, problems are handled pragmatically & professionally,
expectations are high but we’re more interested in someone who knows where
their knowledge stops and wants to be constantly improving. The work
environment in comparison to other startups I’ve been in would best be
described as ‘sane’, in that projects are planned, code tested, efforts
estimated and reviewed. Our current team is cross-functional and highly
experienced in this field. We offer competitive salaries, good working
conditions and we are willing to sponsor visas.

Please contact us at jobs@fraugster.com

------
victorantos
[REMOTE] | London at AngJobs.com - Job board for angularjs devs/frontend

Open source project
[http://angjobs.com/#!/jobs/inbox/hn](http://angjobs.com/#!/jobs/inbox/hn)
hosted on Github

[https://github.com/victorantos/AngJobs](https://github.com/victorantos/AngJobs)

Looking for contributors and help to move to angular 2.0, email:
jobs@angjobs.com or via Github

------
caleblloyd
Issuer Direct | Full Stack Engineer | Raleigh / RTP NC | Full-Time ONSITE

We are a small micro-cap public company (NYSE: ISDR) and have been growing
steadily since 2006. We specialize in helping other public companies with
their compliance and communication needs. As a full stack engineer, you will
be writing web applications that affect how thousands of public companies get
their work done and how millions of shareholders interact with those
companies.

Our software development team consists of 8 experienced developers working in
an open, collaborative workspace. We pride ourselves on staying on the edge of
technology, constantly tinkering with new software and commonly integrating it
into production (most of our sites are already served using HTTP/2). We have
fully embraced the Docker / containerization approach to software development
and run all of our micro services through Kubernetes.

Motivation to work hard, learn, and share what you know are our most important
values. Our newest project involves building a real-time web application.
Experience with PHP, Python, Go, MySQL, Redis, and HTML / JS / CSS are a plus.
Please include links or descriptions of projects you have worked on in the
past. Send applications to me directly at caleb.lloyd@issuerdirect.com

------
ivanmanolov90
Reaktor, New York City | ONSITE | Full Time | Software Engineer

Reaktor is a global technology studio that that constructs vivid, inspiring
and lasting experiences through exceptional digital services. We are best-in-
class designers, developers, digital innovators and IoT experts – crafting
one-of-a-kind services for the media, retail, travel, mobile, and banking
industries. We believe that first-class quality can only be achieved by
tightly binding design and production together. Reaktor’s 350-strong team
works on “boss-level” projects for exciting clients like HBO, Michael Kors,
Nasdaq, Panasonic, Samsung, SuperCell and Finnair.

We hope you have used modern technologies like Clojure, Node, Scala, Rust or
Swift but we definitely won’t frown if you’re an expert in the likes of C++,
Python or Java. In general we are language-agnostic and always pick the right
tool for each job.

One of the best things about Reaktor is the high autonomy and freedom with
which we operate. We don’t run on bureaucracy or hierarchy. Instead, we invest
our time in more fulfilling activities, like enjoying a nice craft beer
together. At Reaktor, you will be a member of a close-knit community of
professionals, picking your weapons of choice for the job and taking on
meaningful projects. You have a say on how, where and when you work.

Full job posting: [http://reaktor.com/careers/passion-driven-developer-
reaktor-...](http://reaktor.com/careers/passion-driven-developer-reaktor-new-
york/)

Apply by sending your application to Mikael Kopteff at careers-ny@reaktor.com

------
muchbetterguy
Much Better Adventures |
[http://www.muchbetteradventures.com/](http://www.muchbetteradventures.com/) |
UX/UI Designer-Coder + Backend Coder + Business Development | London - Remote
OK within EU

Much Better Adventures is an adventure travel startup helping the small
independent tour operators compete against the big boys. We currently do ski
chalets, next week we're launching road cycling trips. We're looking for some
more people to help us expand into MTB, Surf, Kayak and beyond. So if you're
into outdoor activities as well, then that's even better.

Backend Python Dev:
[https://muchbetteradventures.workable.com/jobs/179619](https://muchbetteradventures.workable.com/jobs/179619)

UX/UI Designer-Coder front-end superstar (we realise we're asking a lot
here!):
[https://muchbetteradventures.workable.com/jobs/176656](https://muchbetteradventures.workable.com/jobs/176656)

Business Development:
[https://muchbetteradventures.workable.com/jobs/172958](https://muchbetteradventures.workable.com/jobs/172958)

Please apply via workable. No agencies.

------
jspiral
Welocalize | Onsite in Portland, OR | Tech lead

We handle thousands of tasks a day (translation, testing, lightweight market
research) for the largest tech companies and some of the world's buggest
brands.

We are building a new system to support our core business. We have a large
pool of workers, and set of workflows, and a stream of inbound tasks. We want
to take our fledgling data science efforts to the next level by: \- building a
new backend that captures granular event data everywhere \- automate and semi-
automate a lot of our decision making (who gets assigned to what task, when to
adjust workflows based on risk, etc) \- support more service offerings (we
have thousands of team members in 150+ countries, what else could they help
with?)

We need a technical leader for this effort. this will include mentoring
engineers, architecting our stack, and having major influence over processes
used and product direction.

Looking for someone who has designed and built a reasonably large system in
either python or ruby, though we don't have to use either this time. (I want
the shared perspective).

Looking for someone who has strong opinions on how to use devops, CI, and unit
testing effectively, how to manage technical debt, and how to build reasonably
scalable architectures while preserving developer productivity.

Plan to be hands on with development in the early days, with potential to
focus more on either leadership and mentoring or technical pathfinding and
design as the project unfolds, depending on your inclination.

I am the hiring manager. (doug.knoll@welocalize.com)

------
leegutman
Enigma|[http://enigma.io/|](http://enigma.io/|) New York, NY

The volume of data created by governments and businesses is growing
exponentially. Organizations struggle just to store it all, let alone make
sense of it. Enigma helps organizations and individuals fuse, organize, and
explore data to make smarter decisions.​​

At Enigma, we started from the realization that there is an enormous quantity
of hidden knowledge locked away in data silos and obscure formats, just
waiting to be released. We are building data discovery and analytics tools
that make it simple for organizations to liberate their own private data, and
for the wider community to explore and build upon Enigma’s own integrated
public data platform. We believe data can reveal tremendous things about the
world and that it will continue to transform it in the years and decades to
come.

After winning TechCrunch Disrupt NYC in '13, we have now grown into a Series B
Startup, and we're growing quickly! Currently hiring Software Engineers, Data
Scientists, Designers and more.

Feel free to email me directly @lee.gutman@enigma.io and/or apply
online:[http://enigma.io/careers/](http://enigma.io/careers/)

------
silverthorn
Angaza | Frontend, Mobile, Backend | San Francisco [ONSITE]

Angaza makes it possible for a billion people to access electricity for the
first time, using solar power, for less money than they spend today. Our six-
person engineering team develops technology that enables end-user financing
for a range of energy products in emerging markets like Africa and India.

Your daily impact at Angaza will be immediate and obvious: write better
software during the day, and more families will have electricity for the first
time that night.

More information about Angaza and our open positions:

\- [http://www.angazadesign.com/jobs/frontend-
developer/](http://www.angazadesign.com/jobs/frontend-developer/)

\- [http://www.angazadesign.com/jobs/android-
developer/](http://www.angazadesign.com/jobs/android-developer/)

\- [http://www.angazadesign.com/jobs/backend-
developer/](http://www.angazadesign.com/jobs/backend-developer/)

\- [http://techcrunch.com/2015/10/23/angaza-raises-4m-to-make-
cl...](http://techcrunch.com/2015/10/23/angaza-raises-4m-to-make-cl..).

------
mike_h
Titan Urban ┋ Bay Area, CA ┋ Fulltime ┋ONSITE

Launching with the biggest possible customer, and more are waiting.

Work with a star team of ground-transportation industry veterans to build a
new on-demand ride platform. Not ride sharing: premium vehicles, premium
drivers, available only to corporate clients. We need:

    
    
      - Mobile
      - Web
      - Backend
      - QA
    

We have two iOS apps, an Android app, and lots of interesting work to do on
the web and backend. So far it’s been a sprint, and so we’re looking for some
disciplined and thoughtful developers to lay the groundwork for a mature
system that will take us through the upcoming growth.

We’re small, so we can offer meaningful equity along with salary. Relocation
possible.

This is an unusual opportunity to join a small startup with significant
traction, and work closely alongside team members making a ground
transportation operation come to life. Our product team includes founders of
legendary and successful startups, and we maintain a tough but nurturing
culture. We're looking for people who want to do the best work of their lives
and be rewarded for it, because that's what we're doing right now.

There have been some crazy twists and adventures so far, with more to come.
For more info, please email my username minus the _h at titanurban.com

------
thackerhacker
Vidados | [https://www.vidados.com](https://www.vidados.com) | London, UK |
Full Time | Onsite | Front end designer / developer

Around the world, many small businesses offer amazing activity holidays in
great locations. Think wine-tasting in Bordeaux, surfing in Morocco, cookery
in Tuscany. Due to their activity and their personal nature, these holidays do
not fit into the standard package holiday systems.

Vidados is aiming to provide the tools to help these holiday providers fly.
Starting with an online marketplace at www.vidados.com but progressing to
bookings through all channels, email marketing, inventory management and much
more.

We already have a beautiful, functional, responsive front end but there is so
much more we want to do, so we are looking for an in-house designer / CSS
developer to help us do it.

You should:

\- have a great eye for design and feel for usability

\- understand HTML and CSS and be able to turn your concepts into reality

\- either be competent with JavaScript or at least have an idea for what is
possible with it

We are an angel-funded startup but we already have a year of real revenue and
growing traction. We have ideas coming out of our ears and are a very friendly
bunch and it's really a great place to work.

If this sounds interesting to you please contact gareth[at]vidados[dot]com.

------
tomq
Evidation Health | SF Bay Area |
[https://www.evidation.com](https://www.evidation.com) | Full Time | ONSITE

We are a team of mission-driven experts in precision medicine, machine
learning, behavioral economics, health outcomes research, and design. We
generate economic and clinical evidence for digital health technologies and
enable regular people to participate in finding the best tools to help make
managing health just a little easier for everyone. We are Series A funded by
GE Ventures and Rock Health with fast-growing revenue.

Positions Available:

Senior Software Engineer: [http://www.evidation.com/careers/engineering/sr-
software-eng...](http://www.evidation.com/careers/engineering/sr-software-
engineer/)

Software Engineer: [http://www.evidation.com/careers/engineering/software-
engine...](http://www.evidation.com/careers/engineering/software-engineer/)

Data Engineer (Santa Barbara, CA): [http://www.evidation.com/careers/data-
science/data-engineer/](http://www.evidation.com/careers/data-science/data-
engineer/)

------
simonhorlick
NGI Systems | Software Engineer - Early Hire | Kuala Lumpur or REMOTE

We are a London-based restaurant tech startup looking for an experienced full
stack Software Engineer to join as a key early hire. Visit our product website
at www.NextMenu.com to see what we are building.

We're looking for a strong core-Java developer who's comfortable with
dependency injection, the Java standard library and concurrency. You will be
expected to analyse problems and decide on appropriate solutions, weighing the
cost of development against time-to-market. You should have lots of experience
writing unit tests and treat it as a key part of development, not as an
afterthought.

Frontend experience using Angular.js and experience with both relational
databases and NoSQL databases is highly desirable. On the infrastructure side,
a strong knowledge of Linux, Android and networking is a must. Familiarity
with AWS and IPSec VPN is a bonus. You'll be working with a globally
distributed team, so regular communication and daily scrum meetings are
essential. We have two-week sprints so features are aggressively prioritised
to meet the changing needs of our customers. You'll be involved from a very
early stage, so there is the opportunity to make a huge difference to the
solution we are building and to the company overall. The location preference
is for Kuala Lumpur, where our CTO is based but the right person can work from
anywhere.

For more info, see the full listing at:
[http://www.ngi.systems/jobs/SoftwareEngineer_EarlyHire_KL_Gl...](http://www.ngi.systems/jobs/SoftwareEngineer_EarlyHire_KL_Global.pdf)

------
minglabs
MINGLabs | Berlin (ONSITE) | (Senior) Backend Developer

We are MING Labs, a globally active interaction design company with offices in
Shanghai, Munich and Berlin. We try to craft something magical every day by
truly understanding and solving our clients’ challenges. We tackle ambitious
web and mobile app projects and work with international corporate clients as
well as startups, and medium-sized enterprises.

Our work is grounded in our belief that we should build something new every
day. From crafting apps for the next generation of LED-lamps, helping launch a
brand new category of food on the German market, designing interactive data
visualizations, our creations resonate deeply with the people they touch.

As our Backend Developer you will join a young, growing company and be an
integral part of our vibrant and international team, you will gain exposure to
international clients and interesting projects in a collaborative and friendly
environment at our Berlin studio. You will build strong back-ends to help us
create services and experiences that are simple, beautiful and different.

Please bring with you skills in Django/ Phyton as well as SQL if you have some
knowledge in PHP and JavaScript that is a big plus. We are looking for someone
who has strong conceptual skills (software architecture, database design), and
experience in server setup and Linux system administration. Your
responsibility will be building up a brand new platform for our client. Being
the global crew that we are, we email, slack and skype predominantly in
English, but of course the more languages you can speak the better.

We look forward to hearing from you. jobs@minglabs.com

------
niallsmart
Hightower Inc | New York (ONSITE) | Full Stack Engineers

We met one of our first engineers via HackerNews on this day two years ago (hi
@erikwithfriends!) and since then have grown to a 20 person product team, and
are still recruiting :)

Hightower is a workflow and collaboration platform for commercial real estate
leasing. Hightower replaces clunky Excel and email workflows with a simple,
beautiful and purpose-designed tool. In the past two years, we've grown from 3
to 65 people, raised $21 million from BVP, Thrive and RRE, and today power
leasing at many city landmarks in New York, San Francisco and other cities
around the world.

We're hiring full stack developers to join our development team. You'll be
working in small collaborative groups with interaction designers and product
managers at our SoHo office (pictures here:
[https://goo.gl/hno0mi](https://goo.gl/hno0mi)). Our stack is RoR and
AngularJS and ~50% of our engineering team hails from Pivotal Labs &
ThoughtWorks.

Drop me a line if you're interested in learning more about how we work, and
what happened when a modern technology startup met an industry still playing
catch up with the Internet - niall.smart (at) gethightower.com.

------
runningskull
Rafflecopter | Boulder, CO | On-site/Remote

Looking for a CSS/HTML master to help build UI's & own the "front-front end"
of our application stack.

At the end of the day HTML/CSS are just tools. What you really do is breathe
life into interfaces that millions of people use every day. You get the
details right. You make computing enjoyable, an experience which is too often
the opposite.

We have a ton of interesting work to do and you'll be hard-pressed to find a
team that cares more about making great products, or an environment more
amicable to this kind of work. Come focus on perfecting your craft in a place
where the CEO cares as much about it as you do.

We don't really care where you went to school, job title buzzwords, or any of
that. This is a position where a portfolio speaks louder than any credentials.
We want to see your work!

(Note: this is _not_ a design position. We're evaluating the quality of the
implementation, though of course it's impossible to entirely separate the two
- like writing/acting).

We'd also like to hear more about the projects you've worked on, what your
role was, what went right/wrong, etc... We're looking for real experience.

Remote is absolutely OK, though we do have some bias towards local candidates.
(Boulder/Denver area)

To apply, email jobs@rafflecopter.com or me personally at jr@rafflecopter.com

Permalink: [https://www.rafflecopter.com/workhere-html-
css](https://www.rafflecopter.com/workhere-html-css)

------
alooPotato
Streak (YC S11) | San Francisco | Full-time | Onsite (Java, Go, JS)

We're hiring a curious mind to help scale our backend systems. We're trying to
make people vastly more efficient at work email. A core part of that is
building backend systems that smartly surface relevant information and can
scale effortlessly. We're looking for someone to own our backend
infrastructure from feature development to internal monitoring and tools. At
Streak, we:

Launch Quickly

Your projects will be your babies. No PM or exec approval... just listen to
users and build them something amazing. We deploy dozens of times a day so you
can deliver value fast!

Innovate on Gmail

Make email smarter for people using email at work (everyone!). Your work will
be used by millions of users for hours a day.

Feel More Connected

Your work will have a direct impact on making the lives of our users more
organized, efficient, and better. And you'll hear their gratitude!

Today we're focused on business processes (sales, hiring, fundraising,
customer support, bug tracking, product dev, etc). Tomorrow we're on track to
build the system that solves work email.

Requirements

\- Intellectual curiosity \- Experience developing and monitoring production
systems at scale \- (bonus) Launched machine learning systems at scale \-
(bonus) Experience using the Google Cloud Platform \- Local to SF

------
tfilter
Slide | [http://getslide.com](http://getslide.com) | NYC | On-site

Slide is hiring a full-time _Senior iOS Engineer_ to help us rebuild the U.S.
payments system and make it better for people (we're starting with gift
cards). We’re a small, energetic team of 4 engineers, 1 designer and 2
business/product folks who work most days from an office in downtown NYC---and
about once or twice a week, we work from home. Because we care deeply about
building great software for all kinds of people, we spend a lot of time
focused on creating a company that’s inclusive, friendly and empathetic.

We're looking for a developer who: \- values curiosity, communication, and
attention to detail \- knows how to work as part of a team to deploy rapidly
and reliably \- cares about engineering as craft; is motivated by learning and
personal growth \- prioritizes user experience over tech feasibility

Position includes competitive compensation, equity (.75%+) and benefits.

See more details and apply at:
[https://careers.stackoverflow.com/employer/jobs/138289/listi...](https://careers.stackoverflow.com/employer/jobs/138289/listing)

------
corkill
Follow Up Boss | Full-time | San Francisco or REMOTE

We are seeking outstanding developers to join our small productive team
building software used every day by sales teams. We practice Scrum with 1-week
sprint cycles for faster development and feedback, chat in Slack constantly
and meet in person on regular company retreats. Our roadmap is packed with UX
improvements and new features with the goal of making the best product in its
class.

We're profitable, customer first and growing.

Director of Engineering (Hands-on)
[http://grnh.se/2qweks](http://grnh.se/2qweks)

Senior Front-end Engineer (React, Backbone)
[http://grnh.se/ka153c](http://grnh.se/ka153c)

Senior Full Stack Engineer (PHP, MySQL, Postgres, Redis, ElasticSearch)
[http://grnh.se/kxyj0i](http://grnh.se/kxyj0i)

Senior iOS Engineer (iOS client for SaaS product)
[http://grnh.se/1hkbef](http://grnh.se/1hkbef)

Product Manager
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/followupboss/jobs/142368#.Voam0...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/followupboss/jobs/142368#.Voam0pMrLC4)

~~~
dmzza
Are you open to contracting?

------
dangirsh
Zee.Aero | [http://zee.aero](http://zee.aero) | Mountain View, CA | Full Time
| ONSITE

Zee.Aero is developing revolutionary aircraft concepts, working at the
intersection of aerodynamics, advanced manufacturing, and electric propulsion.
We are actively building a team of world-class engineers who have experience
in fields ranging from power electronics to aerodynamics.

We are seeking a full-stack software developer to join our vehicle design
team:
[http://hire.jobvite.com/CompanyJobs/Careers.aspx?c=qZu9Vfwh&...](http://hire.jobvite.com/CompanyJobs/Careers.aspx?c=qZu9Vfwh&v=1&page=Job%20Description&j=o1eZ1fwZ)

Additionally, we are currently seeking software test engineers with embedded
software testing experience to join our software and avionics group:
[http://hire.jobvite.com/CompanyJobs/Careers.aspx?c=qZu9Vfwh&...](http://hire.jobvite.com/CompanyJobs/Careers.aspx?c=qZu9Vfwh&v=1&page=Job%20Description&j=oHw21fw0)

We are located in Mountain View just a couple of hundred feet from Shoreline
Lake and its surrounding walking/jogging trails. We offer a comprehensive
benefits package including medical, dental, vision and life insurance, 20 PTO
days, 10 company holidays, a 401(k) plan with company matching, commuter
checks, and education assistance. And on top of all that, we also offer a
variety of perks such as free lunches, snacks, drinks, fruits, year-end
bonuses, employee referral bonus, IP bonus program, ping-pong table, afternoon
chocolate, happy hours and many more.

------
kenshiro_o
Pie Mapping | [http://piemapping.com](http://piemapping.com) (website will be
upgraded this month) | London, UK | Full Time | Onsite | Dev/Ops engineer

At Pie, we are building the next generation fleet management platform,
enhancing it with our routing and mapping expertise. To reach those goals, we
have created a micro-services platform designed for the cloud age using
exciting technologies such as Docker, Cassandra, Terraform, etc.

Join us!

Pie is currently seeking a Dev/Ops engineer to: * manage our orchestration
scripts via Terraform * manage our monitoring pipeline * manage our deployment
tools * help optimise our Docker build process and setup * work with Data and
Back-End engineers on ad-hoc or planned tasks * introduce solutions or new
technologies that can solve our needs

You will have a broad scope here but will always be assisted by a very
supportive and dynamic team.

Benefits:

We pay a very competitive salary, but on top of that we offer options for: *
Flexible hours; * Expenses for hardware and software

Please apply here: [http://pie-mapping.breezy.hr/p/61f7a831a7c3-dev-ops-
engineer...](http://pie-mapping.breezy.hr/p/61f7a831a7c3-dev-ops-engineer-
junior-mid-level)

------
Infosourcer
Cloudera | Location: San Francisco or Palo Alto, CA | Full-time| Onsite |
Software Engineers in Cloud, Test, Site Reliability, Hadoop, Test, Automation,
Spark, QA, Security and more | www.cloudera.com

Picture yourself at Cloudera in 2016!

Our mission: Founded by leading experts on big data from Facebook, Google,
Oracle and Yahoo, Cloudera's mission is to bring the power of Hadoop,
MapReduce, and distributed storage to companies of all sizes in the
enterprise, Internet and government sectors.

Over the past few years, Cloudera has experienced tremendous growth, making us
the leading contributor to the Hadoop ecosystem and a leading provider of
enterprise solutions for Big Data.

Cloudera is revolutionizing enterprise data management by offering the first
unified Platform for Big Data, an enterprise data hub built on Apache Hadoop™.
Cloudera offers enterprises one place to store, process and analyze all their
data, empowering them to extend the value of existing investments while
enabling fundamental new ways to derive value from their data. Only Cloudera
offers everything needed on a journey to an enterprise data hub, including
software for business critical data challenges such as storage, access,
management, analysis, security and search.

Check out all our roles and apply here:
[http://bit.ly/2016EngCareers](http://bit.ly/2016EngCareers)

Glassdoor's Employees' Choice Awards 2016
[http://bit.ly/1ORttqv](http://bit.ly/1ORttqv)

The Best Startup CEOs To Work For
[http://read.bi/1KR6zvN](http://read.bi/1KR6zvN)

20 Big Data Companies Leading the Way
[http://bit.ly/1lQgc5Y](http://bit.ly/1lQgc5Y)

50 enterprise startups to bet your career on in 2016
[http://read.bi/1IybdM8](http://read.bi/1IybdM8)

Top 10 Private Tech Companies to Work For
[http://bit.ly/1ZF7vdD](http://bit.ly/1ZF7vdD)

Cloudera Engineering Blog
[http://blog.cloudera.com/blog/](http://blog.cloudera.com/blog/)

------
knes
London, UK - Pusher - [https://pusher.com/](https://pusher.com/) \- Full time
- On Site Only

The current Pusher product is a multi-tenant distributed system that allows
our customers to deliver billions of messages to their connected users. We
operate at massive scale, and this informs and affects everything we do.

Our engineering team is based in London. We are looking for engineers who will
thrive in a challenging environment, working on interesting problems. Our team
is small but growing, and we value people who can contribute not only
individually, but in the context of the team. Our engineering team is also
heavily involved in operations, so you need to know how to deploy, monitor and
maintain a large production system. We wrote our code in Ruby (Main legacy
language) and Haskell.

Our software stack is built around Linux, Ruby, Haskell, nodeJS, Redis, MySQL,
Git and Go.

We are currently looking for: * Platform Engineers to continue improving and
scaling our core real-time infrastructure. More info on this position at
[https://pusher.workable.com/jobs/52789](https://pusher.workable.com/jobs/52789).
* Product Engineer (Full Stack) to work on our new customers facing features
and improve our libraries
[https://pusher.workable.com/jobs/87044](https://pusher.workable.com/jobs/87044)
* Mobile Product Engineer to help us build a great experience for mobile
developers.
[https://pusher.workable.com/jobs/114508](https://pusher.workable.com/jobs/114508)

------
xhrpost
Root Inc. | NodeJS Developer | Toledo, OH | ONSITE (partial remote possible) |
Full-time

Root is looking for a candidate with a degree in Computer Science (or an
associated field) and/or 1-3 years’ experience in web application development
and dev-ops engineering to join our programming team. This position will work
with cross functional teams (including front end developers, digital artists,
film makers, graphic designers, and script writers) to develop and maintain
web applications.

If you’re a jack-of-all trades that enjoys participating in a project
throughout the entire lifecycle, we would love to talk to you! We look forward
to a lively conversation about such topics as source control, build scripts,
automated testing, and the merits of different production environments…. and
hope you do too.

We have an awesome work environment and we're right off Rt. 23 so several of
our employees are able to commute from Ann Arbor, MI and some even come from
Detroit (partial remote work every week is a possibility).
[https://www.rootinc.com/about-us/careers/node-js-
developer/](https://www.rootinc.com/about-us/careers/node-js-developer/)

------
urbanfootprint
UrbanFootprint / Calthorpe Analytics | Berkeley, CA | Onsite | Front End
Software Engineers

Help us build SimCity for real! We're hiring software engineers to help us
build UrbanFootprint, the world's most sophisticated urban planning and data
analysis platform. We are an established, successful business creating and
scaling a cutting-edge, browser-based geospatial web application that serves a
broad range of public and private-sector users.

We have an aggressive product development plan, the funding to get it done,
and a strong current and potential user base. We are looking to build out our
software team with mid-level to senior developers who combine coding chops
with creativity and passion. We offer competitive compensation, a fantastic
location in Berkeley, CA, stock options, and a chance to be part of something
in its early stages.

What we do: [http://calthorpeanalytics.com/](http://calthorpeanalytics.com/)

Open positions:
[http://calthorpeanalytics.com/hiring.html](http://calthorpeanalytics.com/hiring.html)

Our stack is rapidly evolving but you'll be sure to run into at least:

* Python/Django

* PostGIS

* Leaflet

Interested? Send a cover letter and resume to softwarejob@calthorpe.com.

------
danielsht
Viv Labs | Application Engineer | San Jose, CA | onsite

Viv is a next-generation virtual personal assistant, brought to you by the
team that developed Siri. In addition to being far more capable and
intelligent, Viv will provide a truly open platform and marketplace that lets
any developer extend Viv's capabilities for new domains and services.

We are looking for versatile, talented full-stack engineers who can create
commercial-quality software with ease. As a Viv Application Engineer, you will
use our advanced AI tools to add new capabilities to Viv, teaching it about
new domains and services.

You like working individually and in small teams and you are constantly
learning from and teaching those around you and in online coding communities.
You have a broad experience with server-side Javascript, integrating with
third party web services, and are experienced at data and object modeling.
REQUIREMENTS

BS degree required, CS major is preferred Experience: 3+ years of commercial
software development required Front-end technologies required: JavaScript,
CSS, and HTML Server-side: JavaScript, and Web Services integration experience
required Strong data and object modeling proficiency Strong CSS knowledge,
able to quickly build out UI from specs/sketches Desired: Experience
developing mobile interfaces is a plus (iOS, Android) Knowledge of UI best
practices, and an eye for aesthetically pleasing user interfaces from a design
perspective is a plus Experience and interest in artificial intelligence
technologies (including natural language processing, machine learning,
knowledge modeling and reasoning) is a plus, but we'll teach you what you need
to know.

Apply @ viv.ai

------
trekking101
Thasos Group / Senior Quantitative Researcher / NYC Based / Full Time ONSITE

What: Want to help redefine macro-economic forecasting for the 21st century?
It ends up location data is a pretty good indicator of economic activity. We
source and combine billions of geolocation events daily from mobile devices
world-wide. By measuring real-time, aggregate human mobility, we estimate
changing fundamentals for companies, industries, and key macroeconomic
indicators. The team is world class and founders include Greg Skibiski,
Founder of Sense Networks, and Alex "Sandy" Pentland, Head of Human Dynamics
Research at MIT. We don't have any institutional VCs and we're excited to own
our destiny. The business is growing and we need more curious and capable
minds!

The role: * Build efficient, scalable models to extract real-time economic
insights from novel, large-scale data. Enhance and develop techniques for
normalization, noise reduction, and error identification and correction across
many disparate data sources with years of historical data. * Work with
portfolio managers to assess financial applications for signals, which may
include asset selection, investment timing, and risk control.

Requirements: * Masters degree or PhD in a quantitative field. * 3+ years
experience in fields related to financial markets. * 5+ years experience in
writing code for data analysis (Python experience is preferred) and applying
advanced methods from statistics, machine learning, or related fields. * Self-
starter with a demonstrated ability to devise and build end-to-end solutions
with minimal oversight.

For more information, please send cv/LinkedIn, GitHub etc... to
careers@thasosgroup.com

------
jameincke
New York, NY | CloserIQ ([https://closeriq.com](https://closeriq.com))

CloserIQ is the network connecting top sales talent to venture backed tech
startups. We are a self-funded and highly profitable recruiting tech startup
combining powerful software with world class service.

We're currently hiring for two roles:

Talent Advisor: [http://clsr.us/jYihA/8bd29](http://clsr.us/jYihA/8bd29)
(ONSITE)

Our Talent Advisors attract, engage and onboard top sales talent to the
rapidly growing CloserIQ network. You’ll be joining a small team of sales
leaders, technologists, and growth hackers as a “sports agent” for the top
revenue generators in the tech community. Looking for candidates with interest
in sales and recruiting.

Business Operations Intern:
[http://clsr.us/j8h2w/8bd29](http://clsr.us/j8h2w/8bd29) (ONSITE)

We're looking for smart and tech savvy interns to help out as we grow the
business. We're a team of 6 based in midtown east. You'll work with our
founders, talent team and engineers on all aspects of the business and have a
meaningful impact on the success of the company.

------
deet
Init.ai | New York (NYC), San Francisco (SF), Boulder | Full-Time

Init.ai is a platform that makes building conversational apps simple for
developers. We handle integration with messaging services, natural language
processing, and business logic, including integration with third-party APIs.

We are hiring for two positions:

Backend engineer (or full stack)

* Help build and develop our platform and APIs

* It's a developer facing product, so consistency and reliability are critical. Build something you'd want to use.

* Modern tech stack: Go, JavaScript, Postgres, DynamoDB for primary API; Go, Torch, Java, and Clojure for NLP components

* Help figure out how to scale training and deployment of customer-specific machine learning models while maintaining high performance and reliability

* Work closely with the client tools team to help develop CLI tools and a management console (in React)

Machine learning engineer

* This role is part research, part engineering. We want to push the boundaries of the NLP field while actively deploying those findings into the world

* Research, develop, extend, and productize our NLP and machine learning systems, based on cutting edge techniques

* Would be responsible for developing and improving models and systems, as well helping to deploy the models in a scalable and efficient manner

* Potential to publish significant findings if developed

Email keith@init.ai if interested.

------
mrrafael
Audible.com (An Amazon Company) | Newark or Jersey City, NJ | ONSITE

We are looking for experienced iOS Engineers to join the team. (At least 5+
years of experience. Sorry, we are at our max for entry level/junior
engineers!)

2016 is going to be a huge year for us and we have tons of new features and
products to be developed.

For one - Audible is about to launch a new product, a startup business, with
backing by Amazon in the Education technology space. We are looking for senior
iOS engineers to work on native applications that will be used by our
customers. This is an opportunity to work on a new, small and high impact
team, building a business from the ground up with the support of Amazon.

If you want to learn more, join us at our happy hour event on Feb. 4th at our
new Jersey City location overlooking the Manhattan skyline and have a drink
with our tech leadership. You can talk directly with the big guys and learn
more about Audible, what we have in store for 2016, and why you should join
the team! RSVP at the following link:
[https://startyournextchapter.splashthat.com/](https://startyournextchapter.splashthat.com/)
Bring friends!

If you are interested, email me at mrrafael@audible.com

Thanks!

------
0xfaded
ALICE Technologies, Stanford, CA

[ArtificiaL Intelligence in Construction Engineering]

[http://alicetechnologies.com](http://alicetechnologies.com)

ALICE is bringing AI and Optimization to construction engineering, management
and scheduling. We are a well funded ($2.5M) early stage company founded out
of Stanford.

The problems we solve are real and technically challenging. Our demos raise
excitement at industry gatherings, which have lead to collaborations with 7
major US construction companies. Our team gladly welcomes talented individuals
who can help bring our prototype to market.

In addition to competitive salary and equity, we offer the opportunity to
break into the ripe-for-disruption construction industry. You will also learn
the art and science behind our algorithms.

    
    
      Frontend or Fullstack Engineer - a good fit if you:
      - enjoy implementing technically complex, yet user friendly interfaces.
      - are self driven and can own responsibility for large parts of a project.
      - have a solid understanding of algorithms and data structures (especially graphs).
    
      Bonus points if you have experience with:
      - WebGL, React, Scala or another JVM language, PlayFramework, AWS
    
      UX+UI Designer - a good fit if you:
      - understand the challenge of presenting a complex system to users.
      - want freedom to explore novel data visualization concepts.
      - are able to work with the team to produce a polished, professional product.
    

Contact carl@alicetechnologies.com \- or -
[https://jobs.lever.co/alicetechnologies](https://jobs.lever.co/alicetechnologies)

------
jbarmash
Tradeshift | Full Time | ONSITE - Many positions - San Francisco, CA;
Copenhagen, Denmark; Suzhou, China |
[http://tradeshift.com/jobs/](http://tradeshift.com/jobs/)

Growth-stage startup (about 80 engineers) in rapid growth stage (130M funding
so far). We are building B2B network for supply chain management (500,000
businesses on there already), and a PaaS (Think LinkedIn or B2B crossed with
Force.com). Growing very rapidly, but still small enough to make huge impact.
Working with a number of Fortune 100 companies on projects of immense
complexity and scale. Micro-services architecture with multiple data centers.

Looking for front end, full stack, and backend engineers.

We just launched our engineering blog that gives an overview of the types of
challenges we are working on - [https://medium.com/tradeshift-
engineering](https://medium.com/tradeshift-engineering)

[http://tradeshift.com/jobs/](http://tradeshift.com/jobs/)

One special focus is looking for engineers in San Francisco with experience
with financial systems (i.e. payments) for an exciting new project.

------
arnaudcb
Chartboost [[https://chartboost.com](https://chartboost.com)] | San Francisco,
CA, USA | Full time | Onsite H1B Transfer OK. Relocation assistance for non-
local candidates. 100% paid med/dental/vision for all employees, generous
vacation policy, 401k, commuter benefits, dog friendly office

We’re continuing to grow our engineering team across all disciplines. We
currently have openings for Senior Scala Engineers, Senior Backend Engineers
(Python), Data Engineers (Spark, MySQL) and QA Automation Engineers.

Chartboost [[https://chartboost.com](https://chartboost.com)] is the largest
technology and monetization platform for mobile game developers, globally. We
help developers monetize, acquire new users, and make better data-driven
decisions. We're reaching over 700 million people and are serving billions of
impressions every month. We're profitable, backed by Sequoia, and have a ton
of traction in our space (currently in 90% of the top grossing iOS and Android
games), so it's an exciting time to be on board. And... you’d get to work in
our new office [[http://www.officelovin.com/2014/12/11/chartboosts-new-san-
fr...](http://www.officelovin.com/2014/12/11/chartboosts-new-san-francisco-
headquarters/)].

Our full list of open roles can be found here
[[https://www.chartboost.com/jobs](https://www.chartboost.com/jobs)], but we
have many more openings coming down the pike.

If you’re interested, feel free to apply directly or reach out to
talent@chartboost.com.

------
siculars
Basho Technologies - Remote | Seattle | Herndon | Tokyo | London

Hey gang, I'm a Solutions Architect with Basho. We make the non-relational,
nosql, distributed database Riak. We're a remote friendly company so if you're
comfortable dropping code from a beach or on top of a mountain have at it. But
if you do live where we have offices, feel free to show up! We have a number
of open postions. Here are some of the technical ones:

    
    
      Chaos Engineer
      Senior Software Engineer - Data Platform
      Senior Software Engineer - Riak KV
      Senior Software Engineer - Clients
      Senior Software Engineer - Backends
    

These positions are all very technical, challenging and have different
requirements such as proficiencies in various languages like Erlang (which
Riak is written in), Java, C, Python, Go, etc. Distributed systems
engineering, algorithms, performance optimization, networking and the list
goes on. If you're interested in the details click here >
[http://bashojobs.theresumator.com/](http://bashojobs.theresumator.com/) !

Also, feel free to hit me up directly. Username at basho.com. Or my priv email
in my user details.

------
forgotten_pw
APMT Inc. | New Orleans, LA | Full Time, ONSITE

Advanced Polymer Monitoring Technologies, Inc. (APMT) is a New Orleans based
startup company that is disrupting the polymer manufacturing and protein
characterization industries by building the next generation of process
monitoring instruments. APMT was founded in March 2012 and has expanded to a
core team of 15 people. Our company is on a steady growth trajectory and we'd
like you to be a part of it.

We're seeking an enthusiastic and highly motivated full-time software engineer
to focus on design and development of our next generation of software
products. We're looking for someone with C# development experience, preferably
focused on desktop applications. We're working to bridge the gap between
science and industry. So you'll have the opportunity to tackle some
challenging problems at both the science lab and industrial plant scales.

Our current stack includes: C#, Postgres, C++, and Python.

See the full job listing here: [http://www.apmtinc.com/#!job-
postings/cy2x](http://www.apmtinc.com/#!job-postings/cy2x). If you're
interested, please shoot us an email: jobs@apmtinc.com.

Thanks!

------
PeekTravel
Peek, Travel. | [http://www.peek.com](http://www.peek.com) /
[http://peekpro.com/](http://peekpro.com/) | Full Time | Senior Front-End
Engineer| Senior Back-End Engineer | Senior iOS Engineer | San Francisco,
California

What we do: The Peek platform combines Peek.com, a one-stop shop for the best
activities, with [http://peekpro.com/](http://peekpro.com/), our award-winning
software for activity operators.

Who's got our back: We're backed by some of the best tech and travel
investors, including Eric Schmidt, Jack Dorsey, Pete Flint (Trulia), and Carl
Sparks (Travelocity). We were named one of Fast Company's 10 Most Innovative
Companies in Travel.

Where we’re at: Our business has tripled in size in the last 6 months with
activities available in 25+ regions in the US, Mexico, UK, and France.

Let’s build something great together! Let me know if you'd like to hear more
(kathryn@peek.com), or check out for more
info:[http://peekpro.com/jobs/](http://peekpro.com/jobs/).

------
connectifier
Connectifier | Costa Mesa, CA + San Francisco, CA | Onsite |
[https://www.connectifier.com/careers](https://www.connectifier.com/careers)

There is no way to have a bigger impact on society than to better organize the
world's human capital. Each year, millions of jobs go unfilled, over half of
workers are looking to leave their jobs, and $400B is spent on recruiting.
We've assembled a team from Google, Amazon, Carnegie Mellon, Stanford, NASA,
Microsoft Research, and Berkeley National Lab that are using machine learning
to tackle the challenge of matching individuals to jobs. Join our small, fast-
growing, and well-funded team as we build the AI layer of our economy to help
companies grow and individuals to take the next step in their careers.

Highly competitive compensation package includes significant equity. Learn
from a world-class team with significant in-house training and mentorship.
100% employee coverage for medical, dental, life, disability insurance, 401k,
catered lunches, paid gym membership, unlimited vacation and frequent company
outings.

We're looking for:

\- Full Stack Software Engineers

\- UX Designer

\- Site Reliability Engineer

\- Sales positions at all levels

\- Product Manager

\- Financial Controller

\- Accounts Receivable Specialist

------
admc
Betable | San Francisco | [https://betable.com](https://betable.com) | Full
Time | ONSITE, RELOCATION

Betable is transforming one of the most opaque and highest revenue-generating
industries in the world - gambling and betting. Our vision is to democratize
this $500bn industry, allowing any game developer to build legal gambling
games without needing their own licenses and operate those games globally on
any device.

We are Series A funded with exciting revenue, a small engineering team and a
modern tech stack (Node, Angular, React, GO, Cassandra, Puppet, etc). We have
strong values and awesome investors (True Ventures, Greylock, Venture51 etc).
Come help us transform an industry!

Positions:

\- Sr. Software Engineer - Web:
[https://jobs.lever.co/betable/006263e7-3346-4c16-acf6-37d5f2...](https://jobs.lever.co/betable/006263e7-3346-4c16-acf6-37d5f29b0dc0)

\- Sr. Software Engineer - Server:
[https://jobs.lever.co/betable/c81cb400-f0e1-4dd0-bf21-f7b63b...](https://jobs.lever.co/betable/c81cb400-f0e1-4dd0-bf21-f7b63b3724a0)

\- Sr. Operations Engineer - Infrastructure:
[https://jobs.lever.co/betable/c879a3fe-86ee-4d09-91fc-
cfa2ab...](https://jobs.lever.co/betable/c879a3fe-86ee-4d09-91fc-cfa2ab011d2e)

\- Engineering Manager, Operations:
[https://jobs.lever.co/betable/ce2588a3-2fb7-4f2d-9290-73bba8...](https://jobs.lever.co/betable/ce2588a3-2fb7-4f2d-9290-73bba87b875e)

------
mpermar
Tropo @ Cisco | Software Engineers, QA engineers, Product Managers, Support
Engineers, Training Engineers | San Francisco, CA / Milpitas, CA / Beijing |
Fulltime | Onsite

Open positions:
[https://jobs.cisco.com/search/?q=tropo](https://jobs.cisco.com/search/?q=tropo)

At Tropo, recently acquired by Cisco, we work as a startup but with the perks
from a giant company. There is several fronts that are significantly growing
and many opportunities ahead so the company is hiring on many different
levels.

Personally, I'm involved in the hiring process for software engineers. We are
looking for very experienced developers familiar with the Java platform. On
your daily work you will have to deal with frameworks like Hibernate, Spring,
Jersey, and so forth. Familiarity with concurrency patterns is a big advantage
too. So is experience with JVM debugging, GC analysis, profiling, etc.
Additional languages are also a big plus and VoIP experience is even better
but not mandatory.

For all positions you can apply from the link above. For those related with
software engineering you can also get in touch with me at martper2 at cisco
dot com

Have a great new year!

------
vimeojobs
New York City, NY; Full time; VISA transfer only; ONSITE only; Will relocate;
VIMEO

Vimeo.com is looking to hire Software Engineers for the following
opportunities...

iOS Engineers (ALL LEVELS) for Apple TV and Cameo
App…[http://bit.ly/1OjxbJW](http://bit.ly/1OjxbJW) (iOS, Obj-C, Swift, 1-2+
Yrs Exp)

Android Engineer (ALL LEVELS), for Android TV and Vimeo
App…[http://bit.ly/1S0hAR5](http://bit.ly/1S0hAR5) (Android, Java or RxJava,
1-2+ Yrs Exp)

Upload Engineer…[http://bit.ly/1VDbXpd](http://bit.ly/1VDbXpd) (GO or Python,
Linux, HTTP, 1+ Yrs Exp)

Senior Application Engineer...[http://bit.ly/1NYhirL](http://bit.ly/1NYhirL)
(GO or Python, Big Data Knowledge, 3+ Yrs Exp)

Senior Front-End Engineer...[http://bit.ly/1PGe2jv](http://bit.ly/1PGe2jv)
(ES6, React.JS, JavaScript, PHP, 3+ Yrs Exp)

Senior API Engineer…JOB DESCRIPTION AVAILABLE UPON REQUEST (PHP, JavaScript,
OAuth, API Exp, 3+ Yrs Exp)

If anyone is interested in hearing more about these opportunities please email
Samer Zaben at samer@vimeo.com

------
troydavis
Papertrail ([https://papertrailapp.com](https://papertrailapp.com)) • REMOTE
(US, EU) • Customer success engineer • Full-time

Help Papertrail make developers, sysadmins, and entrepreneurs happy.
Papertrail provides log management as a service. We work with clued engineers
at startups like GitHub, Instacart, and DNSimple.

Put smiles on the faces of ops-savvy customers. Combine your fantastic written
voice with your knowledge of Linux (strace, tcpdump, package management, ..),
TCP fundamentals, and at least one scripting language.

A big part of this job is showing your passion for and knowledge of a topic in
casual, freeform emails. Be comfortable and personable in email. Big plus for
a public online history (blog, Stack Overflow, Twitter, TinyLetter, whatever)
or prior examples of personable yet technical writing, since past actions are
the clearest indicator that you'll be great at this and love doing it.

Our "office" is a Slack text chat channel, generally during the US Pacific
(UTC-8) day. Work in a coffee shop without missing office conversation.

Here's more: [http://papertrail.jobs](http://papertrail.jobs)

------
flamingtoast
Red Hat | [https://redhat.com/](https://redhat.com/) | FULL-TIME | WESTFORD,
MA or REMOTE

Interested in Linux kernel development and contributing to open source? I'm
part of the kernel team at Red Hat and we are looking for kernel developers.

For those in the Linux world we are quite renowned for our Linux distribution,
Red Hat Enterprise Linux. Red Hat is quickly expanding and we also offer
cloud, Linux, middleware, storage, and virtualization technologies, together
with award-winning global customer support, consulting, and implementation
services.

Responsibilities include performing kernel work across diverse kernel
subsystems, including memory management, kernel tracing, the scheduler, and
process management. The candidate must have in-depth experience with *nix
operating systems, familiarity with the aforementioned kernel subsystems, and
familiarity with open source development/upstream development practice.

You can find a more detailed job description here:
[https://redhat.sc.hodesdigital.com/jobs/descriptions/senior-...](https://redhat.sc.hodesdigital.com/jobs/descriptions/senior-
software-engineer-westford-massachusetts-job-1-6023608)

We're looking for candidates who can ideally relocate to Westford, MA, but
remote candidates will also be considered.

If interested, feel free to apply with the link above, or ping me via email
for a referral link. If you've got questions about work life, working as a
remote kernel dev, or any general questions about Red Hat feel free to ping me
at jeyu (at) redhat.com

Thanks for reading!

------
sfanning95
IMPROBABLE // LONDON, UK // Full-time, onsite

2016 is going to be a big year for Improbable. Help us shape the new landscape
of strong simulation; solving new technical challenges surrounded by super-
smart people in a fun, entertaining office. We are creating SpatialOS, a
distributed, cloud-agnostic OS that facilitates simulation on an unprecedented
scale, allowing us to ask huge, "what if" questions of the real world.

It's a huge undertaking, it's massively ambitious, it's something we're all
proud to be part of.

// WHO WE'D LIKE TO CHAT TO //

* Technical Recruiters * Cloud systems engineers (Go, Mesos, Docker, GRPC) * Distributed systems engineers (Scala, C++ etc) * Build Engineers * Security Engineers (Pen testing, architecture design) * Engineering Managers * Sales Engineers * Everybody else who's interested in what we're doing.

www.improbable.io/careers for all roles.

Here's a little something cool from WIRED recently:
[http://www.wired.co.uk/promotions/intelupstarts/taavethinrik...](http://www.wired.co.uk/promotions/intelupstarts/taavethinrikus-
hermannarula)

------
claudiac
New York, NY | Software & Mobile Engineering & Deep Learning/Computer Vision
Research | Clarifai, Image Recognition |
[http://clarifai.com/careers](http://clarifai.com/careers) | Full-time | On-
site Join our team backed by USV, Google ventures, NVDIA, Qualcomm, Osage, Lux
Capital, LDV Capital & Corazon Capital. Software/Infrastructure Engineers,
Android & iOS Engineers, Lead DevOps Engineer, API/Developer Support Engineer,
Front End Engineers, Research Scientists & Research Engineers: Deep Learning &
Computer Vision, GPU Engineers & Data Scientists Clarifai was founded in 2013
by Matthew Zeiler to bring the world’s best image recognition technology to
market. Our expertise in deep neural networks helped us achieve the world’s
best published image labeling results [ImageNet 2013]. Since then Clarifai’s
deep learning systems have improved orders of magnitude in speed, vocabulary
size, memory footprint and have expanded beyond images to extract knowledge
from all forms of data. See what we’ve built and demo it here: clarifai.com.

------
evan121
Brightcove ([http://brightcove.com](http://brightcove.com)) | Boston & Seattle
| Full-Time | Onsite

We're an online video platform (OVP) headquartered near Boston's South Station
(with offices around the world), and power video for many of the world's
largest media companies. We work on fun, difficult problems within a casual
work environment. We have a fully stocked kitchen, ping pong/arcade machines,
frequent catering, unlimited vacation policy that employees actually use,
generous work/life balance, 401k matching, etc. etc.

Boston, MA:

* Senior Full Stack Web Developer ([http://app.jobvite.com/m?3BEMHhwu](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3BEMHhwu))

* JavaScript Developer, Video Players ([http://app.jobvite.com/m?33EMHhwW](http://app.jobvite.com/m?33EMHhwW))

* Engineering Manager, Video SDKs ([http://app.jobvite.com/m?3bNMEhwa](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3bNMEhwa))

* Developer Evangelist, Video Platform ([http://app.jobvite.com/m?3mNMEhwl](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3mNMEhwl))

* Senior Security Engineer ([http://app.jobvite.com/m?3jEMHhwc](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3jEMHhwc))

* Zencoder Senior Software Engineer ([http://app.jobvite.com/m?3tFMHhwn](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3tFMHhwn))

* Senior iOS Application Developer ([http://app.jobvite.com/m?33nvKhwr](http://app.jobvite.com/m?33nvKhwr))

* Principal Software Engineer ([http://app.jobvite.com/m?3envKhwC](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3envKhwC))

Seattle, WA:

* Principal Software Engineer, Video Analytics & Billing ([http://app.jobvite.com/m?3sovKhwR](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3sovKhwR))

* Senior Software Engineer in Test ([http://app.jobvite.com/m?3zovKhwY](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3zovKhwY))

------
superscalar
Gambit Research Ltd ([http://gambitresearch.com](http://gambitresearch.com)) |
London, UK | On-site | Full time | Python/Erlang/DevOps | Experienced and
Graduate Positions

At Gambit we research and manage automated sports betting algorithms on behalf
of our clients. Their algorithms run on our proprietary execution platform
which interfaces with a large variety of bookmakers and exchanges, enabling
access to the best prices and massive liquidity.

Our distributed, concurrent system has a core written in Erlang, which
interacts with a wide variety of Python processes across the rest of the
business. There are also smaller projects written in C++, Go, Julia, and
JavaScript.

We have a very flat hierarchy and an emphasis on developer freedom. We
encourage people to work on areas of the code base that interest them, because
we believe developers are happiest and most productive when intellectually
stimulated.

We are looking for developers who have solid fundamentals in programming and
maths and an ability to pick up new technologies. You don't need to be
interested in sports or betting.

If this appeals to you, please email info@gambitresearch.com

------
greghinch
Growth Street - London, UK - Full Time, on-site

Growth Street is looking for enthusiastic, ambitious software developers to
join our technology team to build the tools behind the next generation of SME
finance. We are a lending platform which connects small businesses with much-
needed credit facilities for working capital, and use our technology to speed
up and improve the human processes, but never replace them entirely. We're
building a set of tools to not only help us make credit decisions around a
business, but also feed back useful information to the owners which can help
them focus more on the growth of their business.

Growth Street is licensed to sponsor Tier 2 migrant visas in the UK, and
experienced candidates for this role may qualify for the the senior developer
shortage occupation which greatly speeds up the sponorship process. We'd love
to hear from candidates from around the globe; 40% of our current team started
life outside the UK.

Please see the full posting and get in touch via our jobs site at
[http://growthstreet.co.uk/careers/](http://growthstreet.co.uk/careers/)

------
FerroGate
Conferize | [https://www.conferize.com](https://www.conferize.com) |
Copenhagen, Denmark -- REMOTE or ONSITE

Conferize is the world’s biggest social platform for events. Founded by some
of the same people behind Issuu.com.

We're looking for a senior front-end developer to join our team.

Our stack is currently a healthy mix of Ruby on Rails and AngularJS /
CoffeeScript.

Required skills:

\- At least 3 years of Javascript professional experience. \- At least 1 year
of AngularJS professional experience. \- Proficient understanding of CSS. \-
You care about writing semantic well formed code and paying attention to
standards and good practices. \- Proficient understanding of Git. \- Excellent
English communication skills.

Bonus skills:

\- Good understanding of SEO principles. \- MongoDB or similar NoSQL
experience. \- Experience with Ruby on Rails and/or unix

We’re based in Copenhagen, San Francisco and London. Our core development team
is based around Europe working remotely. We accept applications within +/\- 1
hour from our main time zone (CET) as our headquarter is in Copenhagen.

We offer a competitive salary and a stake in the company to the right
candidate. We have a zero asshole policy and work hard to create the best
possible working environment.

Email Jorge Alvarez, ja @ conferize . com with your application and an up-to-
date C.V. (a LinkedIn profile will be fine). Application deadline is Thursday
January 14th at 12:00 pm CET. If you have a GitHub account (or similar) let us
know as well. We expect you to be able to show samples of your previous work.
Any questions? Just ask.

------
maneesh
Pavlok | [http://buy.pavlok.com](http://buy.pavlok.com) | Boston, MA | Full
Time | Onsite or Remote

== We are ==

At Pavlok, we've invented a wearable device that helps users break bad habits
--- using haptic feedback. Pavlok vibrates, beeps, and releases mild electric
stimuli we call 'zaps' that help a user create a Pavlovian aversion to bad
habits.

It works manually (pressing a button) or automatically (a Chrome extension
that zaps when I go on bad websites, an alarm clock that zaps the user if he
hits a snooze button, etc).

== You are ==

* Full stack developer * Experience in Rails, Android, iOS, and/or Node * An A+ player * You care about self improvement and want to make yourself better

Your Mission:

To build web products and features that help Pavlok users build good habits
and break bad ones.

Role Outcomes:

Audition - Write a simple script/app that uses the Pavlok module to integrate
with some 3rd party API service.

14 Day - Will have coordinated with design to develop multiple features and
bug fixes. Finish getting IFTTT up and running with senior contract developer.
Will have adopted Pavlok’s git workflow and TDD methodology. At least 1 commit
/ hour. Dev ops

1 Month - Deliver four builds to QA, maintain and build out our api and
develop our unified push for Pavlok customers.

3 Month - Build a developers platform for other developers to build
applications with Pavlok. Maintain high output while pairing with junior
teammates.

email daniel.rondeau@pavlok.com and mention HN in the subject

~~~
ac2u
> At least 1 commit / hour

Such a vanity metric for productivity is a red flag, reminds me of the old
school horror stories of managers so out of touch with software development
that they recorded Lines of Code counts as a means of measuring performance.

Curious as to the reasoning.

~~~
aheilbut
This is a company making a device for Pavlovian conditioning.. Remember,
you'll get zapped if you don't make that commit on time!

~~~
ac2u
Ha, would be funny if the internal setup were like that.

I wouldn't be too quick to assume bad faith on the companies part though.
Sometimes agile companies have these vanity metrics as a proxy to keep their
development environments and processes in check. (ie: are things set up well
enough with a fast test suite so that developers are comfortable
committing/pushing/deploying frequently with confidence?)

That's why I phrased it as a query as to the reasoning behind the metric as it
could be easily read as the company using a poor performance metric.

~~~
dvanduzer
For a lot of companies, it's important to signal that they're even _thinking_
about something. Like whether a new hire feels like they've contributed
anything during the onboarding period.

------
ckoszuta
Milwaukee, WI | Lead Developer | GuitarInstructor.com

GuitarInstructor.com is a leading destination for professional video guitar
instruction, note-accurate guitar tab, and much more, featuring songs and
lessons from the greatest artists in music history, including the Beatles,
Eric Clapton, Eagles, Jimi Hendrix, Led Zeppelin, Stevie Ray Vaughan, and Van
Halen, to name just a few. We have an immediate opening for a talented and
motivated lead developer to join us in further revolutionizing how people
learn to play guitar online.

The ideal candidate is a music lover—ideally a guitar player—whose skills
range from front-end to back-end development and everything in between.
Successful candidates will have a deep understanding of scalable, distributed
systems, service-oriented architectures, full-stack web development, and
application design, as well as flexibility and a passion for learning new
skills.

The full job description can be seen here:
[http://bit.ly/1Rbk27k](http://bit.ly/1Rbk27k)

If interested in this position, please submit your résumé and cover letter via
email to mmueller@guitarinstructor.com.

------
webwright
Seattle, Onsite | software engineers / firmware engineers / designers (full
time)

A month or so ago, we (www.glowforge.com) finished the biggest 30-day
crowdfunding campaign in history... Just shy of $28M.

We're building a low-cost CNC laser cutter/engraver can create beautiful
products in wood, leather, paper, food, and more. We are a fifth the cost of
comparable products because we've offloaded much of the functionality to
software. Our cloud backend that does motion planning and machine vision to
make it dead simple to use. Push a button, out come flat-pack wallets, lamps,
board games, and anything else you can dream up.

We're up in Seattle, have $9M in funding from Foundry/True (in additional to
~$28M in crowdfunding), and have 16 employees. The three founders have
manufactured hardware, sold companies, gone thru YC, and built profitable
businesses.

Our greatest need right now is software engineers, but we're interested in
passionate creators of all stripes. To learn more, check us out at
glowforge.com/careers!

PS: We'd love to talk to anyone, and especially want to encourage women and
underrepresented minorities to apply.

------
cnatali
Sustainable Engineering Lab | Full Stack Engineer | New York, NY | ONSITE

Looking for work that can have a real positive impact? Our projects span
software, hardware and geography in effort to increase access to resources
that improve the human condition [1], [2], [3]. We're looking for software
engineers with full stack knowledge to help us build our platform for
sustainable development. You'll be joining an open-minded peer group of
hackers and academics working in python, R, javascript, postgresql among other
technologies. Experience with design is a plus. Potential for international
travel.

Send resume to christian.natali@columbia.edu

[1] Our site: [http://sel.columbia.edu](http://sel.columbia.edu)

[2] Our solar irrigation work in Senegal:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yjz8ox40YZM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yjz8ox40YZM)

[3] Mapping the grid in Nigeria: [http://sel.columbia.edu/nigerian-utility-
kedco-maps-10-milli...](http://sel.columbia.edu/nigerian-utility-kedco-
maps-10-million-meters)

------
tmjobs
Ticketmaster Senior Software Engineer - Hollywood/Los Angeles, California
We're improving Ticketmaster from the ground up. We need smart, ambitious
engineers to build out new infrastructure for high demand ticket sales and
global API services.

The Role:

We're looking for a strong Senior Software Engineer who can thrive in a fast
paced environment to join the newly minted Distributed Commerce team. We are
building new API products that enable third parties to sell verified tickets
off-site, on many of the largest platforms and websites in e-commerce and
online media. Our group's goal is to sell more than 10M+ tickets in 2016,
utilizing purpose-built transactional and content APIs, as well as developing
SDKs and transactional widgets that will empower mobile apps, social networks,
and 3rd-party ticketing partners while increasing the exposure of the
Ticketmaster brand.

Technologies and standards we use, which you should be familiar with:

Java, Spring, Amazon Web Services (EC2, ELB, Cloudformation), Linux, Docker,
REST, OAuth, MySQL, JavaScript, Python.

Qualifications:

\- 5+ years professional hands on software development experience, with 3+
years specifically utilizing Java and 2+ years of web services
applications/systems experience

\- Experience with high-volume applications/systems requiring 24/7 uptime

\- Experience in developing loosely coupled systems (REST APIs, SOA,
microservices)

\- Experience with Amazon Web Services

\- Strong software development process background Scrum and/or Kanban.

Email ryan.aviles@ticketmaster.com for details. _No recruiters please_

\-----

------
kujenga
Meta | Boston, MA | full time | onsite preferred

Meta is building a platform that allows users to seamlessly search for,
access, and share files across all cloud platforms and devices; in essence,
Google for your files. We’ve closed a seed funding round and are looking for
talented developers to help us scale our MVP and take our platform to the next
level.

[https://www.meta.sc](https://www.meta.sc)

We have exciting development work ahead of us in nearly every area imaginable,
including responsive client-side web development, a microservices-based cloud
architecture written in Go and Python, performance-critical native client
applications, a lightning fast personalized search engine, and complex data
science problems in semantic analysis and information retrieval.

We’re right in downtown Boston and looking for talented developers and
computer scientists to join us. Offering competitive salaries and large equity
compensation. Email us at careers@meta.sc and check out our careers page at
[https://www.meta.sc/careers](https://www.meta.sc/careers)

------
pablocas
Microsoft | Redmond, WA | ONSITE | Software Engineer

The Azure Search team is looking for a front-end software engineer to work on
the Azure Portal area of the service.

We're a startup within the company, growing our business with great autonomy
and focused on delivering customer value.

Read more about how we think about startups, big companies and customer value
here: [https://medium.com/@pabloc/a-startup-at-
microsoft-43dd2a78b9...](https://medium.com/@pabloc/a-startup-at-
microsoft-43dd2a78b9f5)

We're looking for a software engineer with a strong sense of design, an ease-
of-use mindset and a passion for creating simple and beautiful experiences. On
the technical side, we need someone with production Web UI experience
(development, automated UI testing, debugging) who's comfortable with learning
and using a mix of languages and technologies (html/javascript/typescript on
the client, C#/Java on the server).

All applicants are welcome from any race, gender, age, sexual orientation,
national origin or religion.

If you're interested ping me at pablo.castro (@) microsoft (.) com

~~~
recheej
Hello,

I sent an email the previous post you made here on HN, but never got a
response. I am still very much interested in the position.

~~~
pablocas
Hey, I tried to get back to all applications that included experience aligned
with the description above. Sorry if I missed yours, if you re-send I'll
definitely take a look.

------
bburshteyn
CryptoMove | San Francisco Bay Area | Fulltime | Onsite

    
    
        === WHO WE ARE ===
    

We are taking a fundamentally different approach to data security, by
intelligent distributed data concealment rather than leaving data at rest.

Our core technology is built in a distributed programming language, Hello,
that we invented. We're very early -- still less than ten people.

We're well-funded by angels from Cyphort, Kenna Security, Cisco, angels who
seeded Palantir and Airware, and our team has 4 exits, including Twitter's
IPO, an acquisition by Twitter, and an acquisition by Cisco.

    
    
        === WHO WE ARE LOOKING FOR ===
    

We're looking for additional developers to help us build out our API,
integrate our technology and build interfaces with large enterprise customers,
and work on security projects.

Lots of fun, lots of challenging work to do, and deep tech.

    
    
        === SOME JOB POSTINGS ===
    

Here are our current job postings on AngelList:

Back-end/platform: [http://bit.ly/1PBde18](http://bit.ly/1PBde18)
Services/full-stack: [http://bit.ly/1R29BTs](http://bit.ly/1R29BTs) Security:
[http://bit.ly/1YTQwHp](http://bit.ly/1YTQwHp)

    
    
        === HIT US UP! ===
    

Email our CEO mike at cryptomove dot com and mention Hacker News in the
subject line to learn more.

Thanks!

-CryptoMovers

p.s. more on Hello: [http://bit.ly/22yZ9qn](http://bit.ly/22yZ9qn)

------
DenisM
SEATTLE, WA. ONSITE.

AREA: Supply Chain Management does not get a lot of attention from the
software people, which makes it a great business to be in - less competition
means more time spent on customer problems.

PROBLEM: Small and mid-size manufactures from all industry verticals organize
their data using Excel, publish paper catalogs using lengthy old-school
methods, collect hand-written orders on paper, and get burned out waiting for
a simple website to be published or even updated.

SOLUTION: Our product helps them to get with the 21st century - a cloud-based
data management platform that helps and encourages organizing data and publish
it at once to Paper, iPad, E-commerce, Excel, one-click always-up-to-date Web
Sites, and other publishing targets; and to collect orders or interest-data in
a well-structured, electronic manner.

ABOUT YOU: Come join us if you already know OR want to learn many of these
things:

\- Manufacturing and Wholesaling inner workings.

\- Having regular direct contact with normal people, and learning to make
exceptional software for them.

\- Coding for E-Commerce interoperability (Amazon, Wayfair, Magento...)

\- Creating client-side (JavaScript / TypeScript) Excel-like web app.

\- Coding in C# with ASP.NET MVC for the server side. This is not your
father's ASP.NET :)

\- Architecting and Programming for Occasionally-Connected mobile devices.
Cohesive coupling between ASP.NET MVC on the server and [iOS, Android, Windows
10] on the client.

\- Helping us understand and implement a generalized solution for EDI.

\- Integrating with paper publishing solutions (small runs).

CONTACT: jobs@amptab.com

------
cnbuff410
Stryd, Boulder, CO, Techstars Boulder 2015 | Early Hire | Full-time or Intern
| mobile Developer

[http://www.stryd.com](http://www.stryd.com)

Stryd is a multidisciplinary team that is enthusiastic about the future of
wearable technology for athletes. Out of this passion, we've developed the
world’s first wearable power meter for runners that provides insight into
their running technique and performance.

We are looking for mobile developers who are good at Android development and
also knowledgable with iOS development. We use Java for the Android and Swift
for the iOS. Good sense of design is bonus.

We also want you to be an endurance runner, or a triathlete, or at least to
have the passion about running. This is very important.

You will be leading the Android development for Stryd first, and possibly
share the development for iOS in the future.

Relocating to Boulder is required. But you know what? If you like running,
this is pretty much your dream place. You get tons of opportunities to run and
train with LOTS of elite athletes who are Stryd ambassadors here.

If interested, please send an email to kun@stryd.com

------
ian_nulogy
Nulogy - Toronto, Ontario, Canada -
[https://nulogy.com/careers](https://nulogy.com/careers) Rails SaaS for
Contract Packagers

Our motto is: "It’s Not Just Business, It’s Personal."

Our mission:

\- Enable companies to perform the activities necessary to deliver
personalized products more effectively.

\- Allow companies in the supply chain network to collaborate and do business
together more efficiently.

\- Reveal transformative insights about the operations and network dynamics of
the industry. Drive data-driven decision making and continuous improvement.

You can read about us in the Globe and Mail:
[http://www.theglobeandmail.com/report-on-business/rob-
magazi...](http://www.theglobeandmail.com/report-on-business/rob-
magazine/nuology/article27322383/)

Recent Awards:

\- Deloitte: Technology Fast 50™ Canada - 2015

\- Deloitte: Fast 500™ North America - 2015

\- Aon Hewitt: Canada’s Best Small and Medium Employers, Platinum status -
2016

Benefits:

    
    
      - Unlimited vacation. Because your results are your results.
    
      - 100% top-up for 13 weeks for any parent of biological or adopted children
    
      - $750/yr toward any extra help to make your family life easier for parents.
    
      - Free format hack days roughly once a month. 
    
      - In office snacks and other nice little stuff.
    

Currently hiring ONSITE, Full Time
[https://nulogy.com/careers](https://nulogy.com/careers)

Send your resume and a cover letter to: grow@nulogy.com

------
startupfounder
Oscar Health Insurance | hioscar.com | New York City | Onsite | Full-time |
Many Openings

We have raised $327.5M from Google, Founders Fund, General Catalyst, Jim
Breyer, Khosla, Peter Thiel, Brian Singerman and many others.

Healthcare Sucks and the Oscar team has the vision and creativity needed to
fix it. We brought together leaders from top technology and healthcare
companies to create a talented team of engineers, designers, and healthcare
experts. We all work side by side in a collaborative, energetic, and creative
environment. The result: better people, better ideas, and better healthcare.

Open Positions:

Engineering: IT Engineer, Quality Engineering Lead, Site Reliability Engineer,
Software Engineer: Android, Software Engineer: Data, Software Engineer:
Internship 2016, Software Engineer: iOS, Software Engineer: New Grad 2016,
Software Engineer: Platform, Software Engineer: Product, Systems Security
Engineer.

Data: Data Product Manager, Data Scientist, Risk Operations Associate and Risk
Product Manager.

If you are interested in any of these roles or others on the website I can
give you a good ol' warm HN intro: james.h@hioscar.com

------
EngageDC
Full or part time paid internship | Onsite | Alexandria, VA (Washington, DC
metro area) | Visas welcomed | Web developer internship (PHP, Laravel,
JavaScript, Wordpress) | Engage, a full-service digital agency

Engage is looking for a web development intern. The ideal candidate is a
highly motivated student or recently graduated student interested in pursuing
a career in web development and is excited to work with our in-house
development team. You'd be working with our back end and front end web
developers building custom websites and applications, using PHP; primarily, we
work in WordPress and Laravel.

This internship is located in Alexandria, VA (in the Washington DC metro area)
and you must be able to work on-site. This internship can be part or full time
based on your availability (we're flexible). This is a paid internship.We
welcome foreign students who can acquire work authorization (F-1, J-1, etc) to
apply for all of our internships.

Ideal candidate profile: -PHP -SQL (MySQL or similar) -Wordpress theme or
plugin development, or equivalent Drupal experience, preferred -Experience
with a PHP framework—Laravel, Symphony, CakePHP, Zend, or CodeIgniter—a plus.
We don't expect you to be an expert, but some prior work with PHP is required.
Some basic knowledge of HTML5, CSS3, JavaScript, and JQuery (Angular or
ReactJS a bonus) -Bonus points for: knowledge of Object Oriented Programming
techniques and design patterns in any language, REST APIs, mobile development
(Android or iOS SDKs), AWS, Git or similar version control, Vagrant, LAMP
stack/server management, Composer

To learn more, visit: [http://enga.ge](http://enga.ge) To apply, visit:
[http://engagedc.theresumator.com/](http://engagedc.theresumator.com/)

------
EndlessNameless
MarkLogic | Washington, DC | New York City | Tampa | Chicago | Los Angeles |
Travel | Full Time (Consulting)

Schema-agnostic Enterprise NoSQL database technology, coupled with powerful
search and flexible application services—MarkLogic is the trusted platform for
information applications for organizations that look to drive revenue,
streamline operations, manage risk, and make the world safer.

Marketing blurb aside, Im in consulting were looking for people and its a
great place to work with alot of smart people. MarkLogic is profitable
(yeah!!). We have Fortune500 customers across a myriad of industries and are
growing.

Beyond the explicit locations, opportunities exist for people interested in
50%-100% travel (domestic & international). We're looking for people skilled
in MarkLogic (duh), NoSQL(document databases, CouchDB, MongoDB, <insert flavor
of the month>), Java, XML, RDBMS, or Web Development(javascript, jQuery,
Angular, Ember).

Contact me if interested at HN-MarkLogic-Gigs@outlook.com. If it looks like a
fit I'll pass on the resume and they are pretty quick to act. Thanks.

------
pkmiec
AppFolio - Santa Barbara, CA - REMOTE

We're looking for a C-hacker with experience in just-in-time compilers,
virtual machines, runtime optimizations, etc to work with the Ruby core team
on performance.

We primarily use Ruby / Ruby on Rails on the back end side. Ruby is a great
language, but a slow one. We'd like to help make it faster. So we've teamed up
with the Ruby creator Yukihiro "Matz" Matsumoto on the Ruby 3x3 effort
([http://engineering.appfolio.com/appfolio-
engineering/2015/11...](http://engineering.appfolio.com/appfolio-
engineering/2015/11/18/ruby-3x3)).

See more information details and apply at,

[http://www.appfolioinc.com/jobs-
openings?p=job%2FoZ1c2fwY](http://www.appfolioinc.com/jobs-
openings?p=job%2FoZ1c2fwY)

About AppFolio: We create easy-to-use, cloud-based software that helps small
and mid-sized businesses more effectively market, manage and grow their
business. Today, our products serve the legal and property management
industries.

Thanks, Paul

------
akurilin
Front Row Education -- San Francisco -- ONSITE --
[https://www.frontrowed.com](https://www.frontrowed.com)

* Web Engineer ([http://frontrow.workable.com/jobs/67247](http://frontrow.workable.com/jobs/67247))

* Senior Web Engineer ([https://frontrow.workable.com/jobs/156061](https://frontrow.workable.com/jobs/156061))

* Infrastructure Engineer ([http://frontrow.workable.com/jobs/70963](http://frontrow.workable.com/jobs/70963))

Come change how millions of US students learn Math and ELA.

Super small, tight-knit team in downtown SF.

One of the world's highest traffic Haskell products, ever.

Big presence and stewardship of the community. Work with well-known community
personalities.

Use the best and simplest tools for the job, preserve the no-firefighting
culture, sleep soundly at night. Front Row is venture funded, has a proven
business model and is on the road to profitability.

Keywords: Haskell, React, Flow, Ansible, AWS, PostgreSQL

------
wartus
LeadBoxer | Amsterdam | Web developer/designer | ONSITE

We’re looking for a front-end web developer/designer who knows the in’s and
out’s of WordPress and would be excited to help strategize, build new
pages/sections, squash bugs, and improve existing content. We also need
someone who can assist the front-end developers with (HTML/CSS/Javascript)
issues and has an intuitive feel for both usability and accessibility.

Our ideal candidate should have advanced experience building or customising
WordPress themes and plugins; be able to identify and resolve WordPress issues
(front-end/server/database); strong knowledge in PHP and jQuery/JavaScript for
new items/section development; expert skill in html5/css3 and mobile
(responsive) development.

full details here: [https://leadboxer.recruitee.com/o/web-designer-
developer](https://leadboxer.recruitee.com/o/web-designer-developer)

[https://www.leadboxer.com](https://www.leadboxer.com)

------
parsabg
Dublin, Ireland - NLP Research Engineer at AYLIEN [1] (Onsite)

AYLIEN is hiring an NLP Research Engineer to join the Text and Image Analysis
startup in Dublin, Ireland. This is a unique opportunity to work with a team
of talented Scientists and Engineers at AYLIEN.

* Your responsibilities:

\- Improve and extend NLP capabilities of AYLIEN’s Text Analysis engine.

\- Research and evaluate new/different approaches to NLP problems.

\- Produce deliverable results and take them from development to production in
collaboration with our engineers.

\- Engage in knowledge sharing with your colleagues.

* You must have:

\- Strong Machine Learning background and familiarity with modern Machine
Learning paradigms and concepts, such as Deep Neural Networks and Deep
Learning.

\- Expertise in at least 3 of the following tasks: Sentiment Analysis, Entity
Extraction, Text Classification, Topic Modeling, Natural Language
Understanding (NLU) and Natural Language Generation (NLG).

\- Strong understanding of text pre-processing and normalization techniques,
such as tokenization, POS tagging and parsing and how they work at a low
level.

\- Strong knowledge of Java or Python, and general software development skills
(source code management, debugging, testing, deployment, etc.)

\- Expertise in producing, processing, evaluating and utilizing datasets.

* Would be great if you have:

\- MSc./PhD in Computer Science, Computational Linguistics or related fields.

\- Good understanding of linguistics and language as a phenomenon.

\- Strong interest in, and knowledge of Artificial Intelligence and its
subfields.

\- Experience with non-English NLP.

\- Experience with open-source NLP toolkits such as CoreNLP, OpenNLP, NLTK,
gensim, LingPipe, Mallet, etc.

\- Experience with open-source ML and science toolkits such as scikit-learn,
MLlib, DeepLearning4J, Theano, Torch, Keras, Lasagne, NumPy, etc.

\- Published work in academic conferences/journals.

Interested? Please send a brief introduction and your CV to jobs@aylien.com
and we’ll take it from there.

[1] [http://aylien.com](http://aylien.com)

------
fuzzieozzie
San Francisco (or Bay Area) | Pearl Travel Tech (product website
[http://permiso.me](http://permiso.me))

The partners at [http://www.immigrationlaw.com](http://www.immigrationlaw.com)
identified the problem and we were setup to create a solution (and sell to
whomever so we are not restricted to their clients!) We have signed up our
first Fortune 500 client and are in the process of getting them up and running
(as well as a few other mid size clients).

We are looking for a lead developer for our "full-stack" \- our app is
developed in F#, hosted on Amazon, uses a Redis data store, etc. We are not
scared of using "new" technology :)

The team is small so you will have control of your own destiny (as well as how
we structure your salary/benefits/package!)

Our "corporate" website is
[http://www.pearltraveltech.com](http://www.pearltraveltech.com)

Shoot me an email to info@pearltraveltech.com if you are interested in
learning more

------
wkirby
San Francisco Bay Area | Full-time | On-site/Remote | Natera, Inc

Natera is building an in-house Ruby on Rails team to work on customer-facing
enterprise applications. Bay Area preferred, but not required. Opportunities
to work with lots of technologies on a variety of projects in interesting an
interesting problem-space: big data, healthcare, HIPAA compliance, security.

Questions, contact: jobs at apsis.io

------
cj
◎ Localize | Full-stack Javascript Engineer | San Francisco (SF) | Full-Time |
Onsite

[https://localizejs.com/jobs](https://localizejs.com/jobs)

Localize is building tools to help companies go global. As our 5th team
member, you'll have full control of your role and large parts of our product.

Apply: Email our founder at brandon@localizejs.com or submit an application
here: [https://localizejs.com/jobs](https://localizejs.com/jobs)

You should be able to:

    
    
      —  Navigate our stack: Node, Backbone, MongoDB, Redis, AWS, Handlebars, Less.
    
      —  Manipulate native browser APIs (DOM w/o jQuery)
    
      —  Understand MVC patterns and UI design
    
      —  Learn quickly, act autonomously, think analytically.
    

In addition to competitive equity & salary, you get...

    
    
      —  A shiny new laptop of your choice 
    
      —  Full insurance coverage (medical, dental, and vision) 
    
      —  Free food + snacks! 
    
      —  Relocation assistance to SF
    

Au revoir! -- Localize Team :)

------
repole
Charlotte Hornets | Charlotte, NC | ONSITE | Full Time

Basketball Operations Quantitative Analyst / Systems Developer -
[http://nbateamjobs.teamworkonline.com/teamwork/jobs/jobs.cfm...](http://nbateamjobs.teamworkonline.com/teamwork/jobs/jobs.cfm/Player-
Basketball-Operations?supcat=170#90059)

The Charlotte Hornets are looking to hire Analysts and/or Software Developers
to build and improve on existing technological solutions for the front office
and coaching staff. The primary focus will be on creating mobile and web-based
software solutions for use in player evaluation, salary cap analysis, and game
strategy. As a part of the Basketball Operations Department, developers will
work with the Analytics team in support of the General Manager, coaching
staff, and scouting department. Experience in the sports industry is not
required, but applicants must be passionate about basketball.

Apply using the above link, or contact us at analytics (at) hornets (dot) com.

------
glorithm
WorldGaming | Toronto, ONT Canada | Full-time Onsite

WorldGaming is the premier destination for the community of eSports
enthusiasts and competitive gamers to meet, watch, challenge and play in head-
to-head matches and tournaments for cash and prizes. We offers robust
community features with a variety of tournament formats such as brackets, team
play and leaderboards. We are all gamers here!

[https://worldgaming.com](https://worldgaming.com)

Our stack: stackshare.io/worldgaming

\- Java and Node Full Stack Software Engineers -
[http://www.indeed.ca/cmp/WorldGaming/jobs/Full-Stack-
Softwar...](http://www.indeed.ca/cmp/WorldGaming/jobs/Full-Stack-Software-
Engineer-05f126c36443a392)

\- Software Engineer in Test -
[http://www.indeed.ca/cmp/WorldGaming/jobs/Software-
Engineer-...](http://www.indeed.ca/cmp/WorldGaming/jobs/Software-Engineer-
Test-3d43daecb5ac732d)

Come check out us!

Ed CTO of WorldGaming

------
devspade
Litmus | ONSITE in Cambridge, MA or REMOTE | C# and Ruby Devs
[http://litmus.com](http://litmus.com)

Litmus helps more than 100,000 marketers make email better. Our email
creation, testing, and analytics platform empowers marketers, designers, and
agencies to send emails with confidence.

Our backend is primarily C# with a mix of other stuff, our front end is a
rapidly expanding Rails application. We're originally boot strapped and just
took our first round of growth equity 10 years in and have big plans in 2016.

Ruby on Rails Developer: [http://salted.theresumator.com/apply/fbXsX5/Ruby-On-
Rails-De...](http://salted.theresumator.com/apply/fbXsX5/Ruby-On-Rails-
Developer-Remote.html?source=Litmus) .NET Developer:
[http://salted.theresumator.com/apply/ZfR9Y0/NET-
Developer.ht...](http://salted.theresumator.com/apply/ZfR9Y0/NET-
Developer.html)

------
truongor17
\----- About Keen IO -----

Keen IO is an API platform that lets developers collect and study custom
events at a massive scale.

Our Mission = The Discovery of Truth.

Some things we believe in:

-Honesty & empathy

-Introspection

-Distributed innovation

-The importance of laughter & relationships

-Play to your strengths; patch your weaknesses with diverse collaborators.

\----- Platform & DevOps Engineers -----

(SF Bay Area or Remote US only) Keen IO is seeking engineers to join our team.
We build and nurture an Analytics API that processes user data and queries
around the clock, across diverse industries. Whether it’s gaming, e-commerce,
advertising, publishing, or IoT, our platform aims to make Analytics so easy
for developers that they can focus entirely on their product. Our challenge is
to scale with a constantly growing data deluge and evolve along with our
user’s needs.

Skills: Cassandra, Scala, Python, Java, Tornado, Go, Zookeeper, Storm, Kafka,
Mesos

\----- Consultative Sales -----

(SF Bay Area Only) Be one of the first sales reps for a fast-growing, Sequoia-
backed, cloud analytics platform.

Our Cross-Vertical Practice is a small, cross-functional team (marketing,
sales, sales engineering, data science) tasked with growing our business
across all verticals.

For questions, please contact us at humans@keen.io or visit us on Angel List
([https://angel.co/keen-io/jobs](https://angel.co/keen-io/jobs)).

San Francisco Bay Area, Remote - ok || Full-time || Keen IO ||
[https://keen.io/](https://keen.io/)

------
microsen
CS Disco -- Houston, TX -- Full Time -- Front-End Engineer --
[http://csdisco.com](http://csdisco.com)

Disco is looking for passionate front-end engineers to join our team! Our
mission is to sit at the intersection of great technology and deep domain
expertise to change the way law is practiced. Instead of being religious about
any specific technology, we focus on using whatever helps us solve our
problems and deliver a fantastic experience for our users.

You will be a key part of our team: working alongside product managers,
designers, and other engineers on improving our current and future products.

You’ve built complex web applications using JavaScript technologies like
React, Node.js, Backbone.js, Ember.js; and more importantly, you have a deep
understanding of what they do and how they help.

We’re looking for people who want to join a team that cares deeply about user
experience and a relentless pursuit toward making things better, simpler,
faster and easier.

Come join us! For more info contact rosen@csdisco.com

------
aytanb
SSG | New York, NY | ONSITE | multiple openings | ssgllc.com |
resume@ssgllc.com

At SSG we have brought together some of the world’s brightest traders,
researchers, and technologists to collaborate and solve some of the most
intellectually stimulating and technically challenging problems faced in any
industry.

We have openings for software engineers that are driven to push the state of
the art in fast/reliable realtime systems in a positive collaborative
environment. Expertise in optimizing c++ code, threading, data structures and
algorithms.

Our trading teams are looking for passionate junior developers (1-3 yrs of
backend experience) to work on implementing trading strategies, developing
analytics tools and trading tools, using a mixture C++/C#.

Our QA team is looking to add a Senior Analyst with experience in both manual
and automated testing of large systems, regardless of industry.
Backend/Frontend functional, integration, and regression testing.

Visit our website to learn more about our firm's culture and other current
openings.

------
Simmo
Salzburg, Austria | Full Time | ONSITE | Wikitude -
[http://www.wikitude.com](http://www.wikitude.com)

Jobs descriptions: [http://www.wikitude.com/about/jobs-
career/](http://www.wikitude.com/about/jobs-career/)

We are looking for several Engineers:

* BACKEND SOFTWARE ENGINEER

* DEVOPS ENGINEER

* TECHNICAL QA ENGINEER

* SOFTWARE ENGINEERING: IOS/ANDROID DEVELOPMENT

* COMPUTER VISION ENGINEER

* JUNIOR TECHNICAL PROJECT MANAGER

To apply send us email to: jobs@wikitude.com

About Wikitude: Wikitude GmbH is the renowned pioneer of mobile augmented
reality (AR) technology and the company behind a number of award winning AR
solutions for smartphones, tablets and wearable display technologies. Its
fully in-house developed AR solution is available in the Wikitude AR SDK and
Wikitude Studio, and enables thousands of apps, brands, agencies, developers
and AR enthusiasts to achieve their project goals. With tens of thousands of
developer accounts and published AR apps, Wikitude is the globally leading AR
technology platform.

------
s3nnyy
Quatico | Switzerland, Zurich | Java Lead Product Engineer / Software Engineer
Java | Full-time |

Job-ad in German, since you have to speak German for this role:

Als Lead Product Engineer bei Quatico kannst du in einem "firmeninternen
Startup" ein neues Softwareprodukt im Cloud Umfeld von Grund auf mitentwickeln
und mit deinen Fähigkeiten den Erfolg massgeblich mitgestalten.

Quatico bietet eine einmalige Chance richtig spannende Arbeit zu machen.
Ausser dem Gehalt, das netto zwischen 7000 CHF und 9000 CHF liegen kann
([https://medium.com/@iwaninzurich/eight-reasons-why-i-
moved-t...](https://medium.com/@iwaninzurich/eight-reasons-why-i-moved-to-
switzerland-to-work-in-it-c7ac18af4f90)) locken auch spannende Kollegen. Dein
potentieller zukünftiger Chef (der Lead Architekt) hat einen Doktor der TU
Berlin und hat früher mit Erich Gamma ("Gang Of Four") bei IBM
zusammengearbeitet.

Schreib mir eine Mail, wenn du mehr Infos willst: iwang@fastmail.net

------
bwb
Pressed.net [[http://www.pressed.net](http://www.pressed.net)] - 100% REMOTE,
work from anywhere (both jobs are based out of USA time zones though).

Pressed.net is building a highly redundant, highly scalable managed WordPress
hosting platform on Amazon infrastructure. Our platform is entirely white
label for our partners, giving them the ability to add a managed WordPress
product to their brand. We are doing some really cool stuff with WP, just ping
me and happy to talk more :).

FT - Dev Ops Position - We are looking for someone who has worked with AWS
extensively, maybe knows a little Ceph/GFS2, and is interested in learning and
being challenged!

FT - Customer Support - We are looking for someone who lives and breaths
WordPress and loves that ecosystem. This is our first full time support hire.
We would love if you have lite admin experience, enough to understand DNS
decently, FTP, and so on. Hit me up and let's talk :)

Drop me an email at ben@pressed.net, Thanks, Ben

------
tildedash
Weroom ([https://wwww.weroom.com](https://wwww.weroom.com)) | Front-end
developer | Paris, France | ONSITE

Weroom is seeking a Front-end developer (Engineer or BSc with at least 2 years
of professional experience). In a team of 6 developers, you will build and
maintain our main application and our ecosystem of apps.

Weroom is the first international social platform dedicated to flatsharing. We
help people find a place to live but most importantly people to live with!

This year will be full of challenges: you will learn a lot, quickly.

You can find the Weroom's stack here :
[http://stackshare.io/weroom/weroom](http://stackshare.io/weroom/weroom) .
Other languages and frameworks will be added once needed.

Job details :
[https://www.weroom.com/fr/jobs/front_end_developer](https://www.weroom.com/fr/jobs/front_end_developer)

Feel free to send me an email for further details :

julien@weroom.com

------
Najeeb17
About modblock (REMOTE)

modblock is a startup operating in the gaming industry, looking to bridge the
gap between freelance developers and actual game developers. Our product is a
software, built to ease the integration of content created by freelance
developers into existing video games.

Our ambitions with modblock are to provide new gaming experiences for players,
empower freelance developers through monetisation and enable game developers
to leverage more out of their games with new streams of content and revenues.
Each of these ambitions has its own challenges, but we’re convinced that
execution could represent a real turning point in game development.

moblock is still at an early stage and we are looking to hire a CTO with great
game development experience, to build our product and help us turn modblock’s
vision into reality. More than experience, we’re looking to bring on board a
true gaming passionate that wants to have a positive impact on the industry!

Responsibilities:

\- Building the modblock platform and ensure its maintenance for a smooth end-
user experience.

\- Working closely with CEO to ensure that modblock vision is maintained
throughout the development phase.

\- Ensure that customer feedback is taken into account and implemented to
improve the experience.

\- Having an vivid interest in innovations in the fields of software and
gaming developments.

The ideal candidate will have the following skills and experience:

\- 5+ years of game development experience and modding, knowledge of C++/C# a
plus.

\- Extensive knowledge of software and web development (HTML, CSS) desirable.

\- Strong passion for gaming and extensive knowledge of the PC gaming
landscape.

Please forward your application to najib@modblock.net.

------
spot
Beaker Notebook - [http://BeakerNotebook.com](http://BeakerNotebook.com) \-
Fullstack Dev - onsite in NYC

The Beaker team develops a web UI and IDE for statistical modeling, data
analysis, and visualization. Beaker is open source, based on a modern Angular
frontend, nginx and a collection of servers, mostly JVM-based. The work is
done primarily on Github ([https://github.com/twosigma/beaker-
notebook](https://github.com/twosigma/beaker-notebook)) outside the corporate
network, making for a comfortable and high-velocity developer experience. We
are looking for a fullstack engineer to take this complex application to 2.0,
including performance optimization of IPC between multiple languages using
shared memory, server architecture, collaborative realtime editing, and
cluster integration. Contact me directly with any questions or to apply (spot
at draves dot org).

------
NolMan
Opendoor - www.opendoor.com - San Francisco, CA -
[https://www.opendoor.com/jobs](https://www.opendoor.com/jobs)

At Opendoor we're changing the way homes are bought and sold.

Moving is one of life’s most stressful events, with months of uncertainty. We
are empowering people with a simpler, more thoughtful approach to selling
their house and buying their dream home. We are live in our first market and
are experiencing phenomenal growth. We have an amazing team of talented and
passionate engineers and data scientists.

We are looking for general engineers, front-end engineers, and data scientists
to help us change the real estate industry. We've been featured on the
breakout list [http://www.breakoutlist.com/](http://www.breakoutlist.com/)

Technologies we work with: Angular, Rails, PostGIS, Python, AWS, Webpack,
Phoenix (Elixir), GoLang, Docker.

Help us reinvent life’s largest and most important transaction.

------
egillie
Flexport | San Francisco

"Flexport is one of those rare startups that will not merely satisfy its
market, but grow it. There will be more international trade because of
Flexport, and international trade is a very big thing for there to be more
of." \- pg

Senior Front-End Engineer

This is a high impact opportunity for people interested in solving real-world
problems and streamlining the inefficient industry of global trade.

What You’ll Do

* Create tools that make it easier for companies of all sizes to participate in global trade

* Help build intuitive, highly efficient and performant interfaces to automate the repetitive parts of logistics

Our Stack

In the frontend, we use React for the views, organize the data flow with Flux
architecture, and test our application with Jest. On the backend, we're a
Rails shop riding on AWS and Postgres RDS.

Our Process

Flexport engineering is a close-knit team where everyone reviews each other’s
Github pull requests. Code is released almost everyday or whenever business
requires. Our continuous releases are integrated with Travis and Github.

To apply please email jobs@flexport.com

------
konode
Toronto, Semi-Remote | JS Developer: Code for a cause!

\---

We're proud of our universal health care, but our system faces difficult
challenges. Hospital staff use "enterprise"-quality software that is hostile
to its users. Doctors often struggle with the software's interfaces, and are
unable to access the information that they need in a timely manner. Quality of
care suffers.

Konode is bringing the fluidity and simplicity of modern web apps into the EMR
(Electronic Medical Record) space, with a dedicated focus on bridging the gap
between qualitative & quantitative observations. We depend on using the latest
and greatest web-dev tools, and a short feedback loop with real professionals
to make this possible.

We're ready to welcome a new code ninja with a genuine interest in developing
meaningful software to help take this project to the next level.

Short-list of great perks to joining our team:

\- Flexible schedule; shared office space at CSI Spadina

\- A small and dedicated team (100% programmers)

\- Happy, helpful team atmosphere. Good people and constructive workflow

\- Real-world testing & feedback with network of health professionals

Sound good? On the technical side, our project runs on the NW.js platform and
we use React for UI.

We are looking for a developer with significant experience in the following:

\- Javascript / Coffeescript

\- ReactJS, AsyncJS, NodeJS, ImmutableJS

\- Testing and Usability

\- Open-Source Projects

\- Version Control (we use Github)

Team members must be able to meet downtown Toronto periodically.

Ready to apply? Please email your resume and portfolio to:
drdave2063@gmail.com

------
aat12
Advance Analytics, Finra|New York|ONSITE

We are looking for a creative developer join our newly established advanced
analytics team, which is rapidly growing and highly visible across business
units. He/she will be working with a team of statisticians, machine learning
experts and financial engineers to solve complex business problems. The ideal
candidate must process solid knowledge of every computational aspect from
large scale of data concurrent computing (using GPU), online data extraction
and graph representation and computer algorithm development.

· Experience in handling large amount of data in Unix/Linux environment

· Familiar with Unix scripting environment such as AWK and Perl

· Experiences in developing functional or OO application

· Full stack of front end and back end development – JS, React, Python,
Pandas, Flash, Haskell, Lua, C++, KDB, SQL, Postgre, Hadoop, Spark

· Experiences in business intelligent and data mining of large dataset

· Experiences in web crawler would be a plus

For more information, or to apply, please email richard.liao@finra.org

------
ckoszuta
Milwaukee, WI | Lead Developer | Sheet Music Direct

Sheet Music Direct, the world’s first and leading digital sheet music website,
is looking for a talented and motivated lead developer to join us in
revolutionizing the digital sheet music industry. We are based in Milwaukee,
WI where we are building the ultimate digital sheet music experience available
anytime, anywhere, on any device

The ideal candidate is a music lover whose skills range from front-end to
back-end development and everything in between. Successful candidates will
have a deep understanding of scalable, distributed systems, service-oriented
architectures, full-stack web development, and application design, as well as
flexibility and a passion for learning new skills.

If interested in this position, please see the full description
here:[http://bit.ly/1kAdalp](http://bit.ly/1kAdalp)

Submit your résumé and cover letter via email to jobs@sheetmusicdirect.us or
apply via LinkedIn.

------
jonathanwoahn
Catalant - [http://catalant.co](http://catalant.co) | Greensboro, NC | CTO

===== WHO ARE WE? =====

Catalant is a realtime employee engagement platform, tackling the Gallup
estimated $0.5tn (yes, that's trillion!) in annual losses due to employee
disengagement. We know it's a big ocean to swim in, and so we're starting by
focusing on operations based industries, particularly manufacturing in CMO and
lab based environments. How do we do this? To greatly over simplify things,
think of the principles that have made the FitBit so successful (i.e. data
tracking, goal setting, social accountability, personal ownership), and apply
them to work. It's kind of like that.

===== WHAT ARE WE LOOKING FOR? =====

We are looking for a rockstar javascript developer with strong leadership
capabilities who is ready to join a team on the ground floor and help the
business grow. In less than 12 months we have launched the product, closed a
number of big deals, and have a pipeline of potential customers waiting on us.
However, our biggest impediment from growth at this time is myself - I'm
currently playing CEO/CTO, and I need someone to takeover the role of CTO.
This person will be able to step in and play that role shortly after joining
the team.

Our ideal candidate will have UI/UX expertise, with full stack development
experience in our technologies. What are we currently using? Angular.js,
node.js, sequelize.js, ionic. We are not married to these for the long haul,
and as the CTO - you would have a great deal of input on where we go with
this.

===== CONTACT US =====

Interested? Contact me at jonathan@catalant.co, or visit our full description
at
[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs2/view/104149711](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs2/view/104149711)

------
everfaves
Experienced iOS Developers | Full Time in Mountain View, CA or San Francisco,
CA | Everfave | [http://everfave.com/business](http://everfave.com/business)

Everfave was recently ranked "Top 10" most viewed startups in the U.S. and won
the "Silicon Valley Entrepreneurs" award.

Everfave is a high-growth startup in the San Francisco Bay Area with a unique
and award-winning team, with deep expertise innovating and building across
places like Yahoo, Nokia, NBC Universal, General Electric, Oracle, Sun and
technology startups. Our team members have been featured in the Wall Street
Journal, FastCompany, BusinessWeek, Forbes, Harvard Business Review,
Entrepreneur, etc.

Get in touch at careers@everfave.com or see more at
[https://angel.co/everfave/jobs/109235-senior-ios-
developer](https://angel.co/everfave/jobs/109235-senior-ios-developer)

------
ecocion
Denver, CO | Ecocion, Inc. | Full-Time | ONSITE | ecocion.com

We build software and services to help energy companies stay in compliance
with environmental regulations. Lots of data management and visualization
problems to solve, here. We're looking for junior/midlevel engineers that want
to work with Typescript, d3.js, Entity Framework 6+ using the latest Microsoft
development tools and Azure cloud services.

We've got a very small team (myself, two developers, two QA) and we're looking
to grow to 10+ great developers, so we can take on more software problems to
solve. Get in on the ground floor as we build out the team!

Check out our Stack Overflow company page here:
[https://careers.stackoverflow.com/company/ecocion](https://careers.stackoverflow.com/company/ecocion)

If you are interested, please feel free to email the software engineering team
directly krg@ecocion.com, and mention that you saw this on HN.

------
dylanpyle
Shyp | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE or REMOTE | Full Time

Front-End Engineer

Shyp is using a combination of technology, logistics, and outstanding customer
service to make it easy for people and businesses to send things to each
other.

As a core member of our front-end team, you'll be responsible for helping take
our web projects to the next level. You'll be working closely with designers
and engineers to architect, build, and maintain our suite of web products and
tools, both external and internal. We're still a small team, which means this
is an opportunity to take on a big role and have huge impact.

If you're interested in modern web standards, writing performant and modular
code, and pushing the boundaries of the browser, we'd love to meet you.

Check out our job posting and apply @
[https://jobs.lever.co/shyp/b701bc7b-b920-4fd9-98d0-359f70490...](https://jobs.lever.co/shyp/b701bc7b-b920-4fd9-98d0-359f704904ca)

------
etseylikman
Digital Ocean- NEW YORK, ONSITE, REMOTE, VISA DigitalOcean is on a mission to
simplify cloud infrastructure for the millions of software developers around
the world. Engineers at DigitalOcean have a direct impact on the cloud
technology that their peers in the developer community leverage every single
day. This is a unique opportunity to join a rapidly growing company that is
striving to build something meaningful for the Engineering community.

We are currently hiring for various roles for the SWE and Infrastructure teams
Some of our current Openings:

Platform Engineer SWE-Network Network Engineer Network Developer SWE Manager
Ruby Engineer SWE Front End UI Engineer

For complete list of opening please visit our career page
[https://www.digitalocean.com/company/careers/](https://www.digitalocean.com/company/careers/)
Feel free to reach out to me directly etseylikman@digitalocean.com

------
samcheng
RINSE | San Francisco, CA and Santa Monica, CA | Full Time

Rinse is a technology-enabled dry cleaning and laundry delivery service. We've
grown at double-digit month-over-month rates for two years now, and our
customers love us! We have a number of open positions:

1) We're looking for qualified Software Engineers of all degrees of
experience. We're primarily a Django / Python shop with a fair amount of
javascript/HTML5/Backbone.js thrown in. We're building tools and for our
customers, our drivers, our internal staff, and our vendors. It's a "target
rich" environment with plenty of opportunity to make a direct and meaningful
impact on the business! We're solving problems as varied as demand
forecasting, route optimization, QR tagging for inventory control, and a suite
of mobile apps for our customers and staff.

2) We're also hiring a Customer Experience Director to scale and lead our
(excellent!) customer service team. We pride ourselves in delighting our
customers with surprising attention and thought, and would love to bring
someone on board who knows how to scale and manage this important function,
without compromising our values.

3) We are searching for a Designer to join our management team. This
individual will have an integral role in the direction of our product and
marketing. This is a great opportunity for someone who wants highly-visible
work on consumer products, on media as varied as iOS and Android apps to SMS
interfaces to billboards. The ideal candidate will be skilled in both
interaction design and graphic design.

Interested in the burgeoning delivery startup scene, but want to join one with
a sustainable business model? Perhaps your family ran a dry cleaner or
laundromat when you were growing up? Delighted with our service? Let's talk!

Email sam <at> rinse.com with questions, or contact jobs <at> rinse.com
directly to apply.

------
chaoticmoon
Chaotic Moon | Dallas, TX |
[http://www.chaoticmoon.com/](http://www.chaoticmoon.com/) | FULLTIME | ONSITE

Fortune. Glory. An endless supply of Topo Chico. Chaotic Moon is an Austin-
based creative technologies studio opening a new office in Dallas, TX. We're
the brains behind some of the most exciting tech stories of this year (and
next), and we need more mad geniuses to help us implement our plans for global
domination. We recently joined Accenture Digital, giving us access to the
resources (and benefits) of a $7b company while still operating as an
independent studio with our own culture.

We're aggressively staffing our new Dallas office with the following roles:

\- Developers (backend, mobile, Unity, and front-end web);

\- Solutions architects;

\- Visual and interaction designers;

\- Content strategists;

\- UX strategists.

More information at
[http://www.chaoticmoon.com/careers/](http://www.chaoticmoon.com/careers/).

~~~
JoshGlazebrook
I strangely like the tone of that careers page but unfortunately I'm in
Austin.

~~~
chaoticmoon
I'd still encourage you to get in touch -- right now we're hiring specifically
for Dallas, but we're definitely going to keep expanding the Austin
mothership, and we're always on the hunt for awesome people.

~~~
fandawg195
just curious, but any possibility of rem0te within the U.S.? also do you have
a email address to contact you at?

------
mcullinan
Android Engineer | Canopy Apps | New York, NY | Onsite

We’re seeking a full-time Android Engineer to join our small, collaborative
team and own the end-to-end development of our Android applications.

You'll be responsible for building, launching and maintaining the next
generation of our Android apps that help 30+ million non-English speakers in
the US gain access to better healthcare by enabling clinicians to communicate
instantly and accurately across different languages.

Why Canopy?

\- We're a small, tight-knit team located in the heart of NYC, working to
solve the language barrier problem in healthcare and improve the health of
millions.

\- Canopy has won multiple innovation awards from the National Institutes of
Health (NIH), and is a winner of the 2014 PILOT Health Tech NYC award.

\- Our products are used across 2,500 hospitals / clinics and 35 medical
schools.

If you're interested in joining a sharp, motivated team as the 4th developer
and 8th employee -- send your info to mcullinan@canopyapps.com

------
rompic
Fluidtime: Full Time/Intern ONSITE Vienna - Austria

Fluidtime (founded 2004) is Austria’s leading, award-winning provider of IT-
services for integrated mobility and traffic data management.

At the moment we have the following open positions:

    
    
      Senior Service Support Engineer
      iOS Development
      Software Engineer Java
    

What you can expect:

    
    
      Software solutions to inspire you, your team and our customers. 
      A dynamic working environment with exciting development opportunities. 
      Highly motivated people working towards a concrete vision. 
      Challenging tasks for your continued professional development.
      A working climate characterised by the Fluidtime spirit and openness.
      A loft office in central Vienna near the Mariahilferstraße.
      Speaking german is a big plus
    

If you feel you could make a valuable contribution, but don’t find a job
listed above that fits your profile, please feel free to get in touch.

roman.pickl at fluidtime.com

------
greg7gkb
Netflix

Senior Android Engineer - Los Gatos, CA

[Onsite, Visa Transfers]

~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~

Netflix is the leading video streaming service globally and the Netflix
Android app is one of the most widely used and highly rated mobile
applications. We work hard to constantly improve the performance, features,
and quality of the app as we expand our coverage to 150+ countries in 2016.

Our Android innovation team is currently leading development of new products
and features for all mobile clients at Netflix. Examples of current projects
include:

* redesign of the app for phones to provide easier and more personalized browsing of content

* making better use of video in the browsing UI

* improved, more informative second-screen experience for Chromecast

* dedicated experience for kids on tablets

We make an effort to be flexible and up-to-date with our tools and processes,
and are always working to reduce developer friction. We'd love for you to join
our team of senior engineers and take this unique opportunity to delight
millions of users each day!

------
ErinSlack
Oscar Insurance is a healthcare startup using technology, data & design to
change the way people find and access care. We are disrupting the healthcare
industry by putting people first, not business and cost. www.hioscar.com

We're currently hiring for a variety of Full-time/Onsite roles here in our New
York City location.

Software Engineer: Data
[https://www.hioscar.com/about/jobs/16268?gh_jid=16268](https://www.hioscar.com/about/jobs/16268?gh_jid=16268)

Software Engineer:Platform:
[https://www.hioscar.com/about/jobs/13633?gh_jid=13633](https://www.hioscar.com/about/jobs/13633?gh_jid=13633)

IT Engineer:
[https://www.hioscar.com/about/jobs/32248?gh_jid=32248](https://www.hioscar.com/about/jobs/32248?gh_jid=32248)

Software Engineer: Product:
[https://www.hioscar.com/about/jobs/13586?gh_jid=13586](https://www.hioscar.com/about/jobs/13586?gh_jid=13586)

Site Reliability Engineer:
[https://www.hioscar.com/about/jobs/13255?gh_jid=13255](https://www.hioscar.com/about/jobs/13255?gh_jid=13255)

Oscar was recently valued at $1.75 billion following a $32.5 million
investment by Google Capital. [http://blogs.wsj.com/digits/2015/09/15/google-
bets-on-insura...](http://blogs.wsj.com/digits/2015/09/15/google-bets-on-
insura..). Check out our Engineering Blog for updates on new projects:
[http://dna.hioscar.com](http://dna.hioscar.com) If you have any questions
please contact Erin: erin@hioscar.com

------
charlesweitzer
Voleon | www.Voleon.com | Berkeley, CA | Senior Machine Learning Software
Engineer - Quantitative Hedge Fund

The Voleon Group is a technology-driven investment firm employing cutting-edge
statistical machine learning techniques. We are looking for an exceptionally
capable software engineer. You will architect & implement new production
trading systems, machine learning infrastructure, data integration pipelines,
and large-scale storage systems.

We seek candidates with a proven track record of writing correct, well-
designed software, solving hard problems, and delivering complex projects on
time. You should preferably have experience designing and implementing fault-
tolerant distributed systems. Experience with building large-scale data
infrastructure, stream processing systems, or latency-sensitive programs is a
bonus.

Required experience: - Go/C/C++/Python in a Linux environment with a focus on
performance, concurrency, and correctness. - TCP/IP networking, multi-
threading, and server development. - Common Internet protocols (IP, TCP/UDP,
SSL/TLS, HTTP, SNMP, etc.). - architecting and designing highly available
systems. - architecting and designing large-scale data management
infrastructure. - Large codebases and building modular, manageable code.

Preferred experience.: - Debugging/performance profiling, use of tools
(strace, valgrind, gdb, tcpdump, etc.) - Build and test automation tools. -
work with well-defined change management processes. - diagnosing RDBMS
performance problems, exploiting indexing, using EXPLAIN PLAN, optimizing at
the code layer, etc. - working with messaging queues (RabbitMQ, Redis, etc.)
as well as distributed caching systems.

Interest finance is essential, but experience in finance is not a primary
hiring factor. Benefits and compensation are highly competitive. We can be
very flexible for the right person.

Email CV/request for more info to Charles@Voleon.com.

------
bendmorris
Machine Zone | Palo Alto, CA | ONSITE

Machine Zone (Game of War, Mobile Strike - both top 10 grossing apps on
Android/iOS) currently has many open engineering and data science roles. See
[http://www.machinezone.com/careers](http://www.machinezone.com/careers) for a
complete list.

I'm particularly interested in candidates for the Core Tech team. We're a
small, tight-knit team focused on internal shared technology. We're
responsible for optimizing server performance, designing scalable
infrastructure, and improving system reliability and developer productivity.
We may work in PHP, Python, Lua, C, JavaScript, Erlang, or whatever else is
needed to get the job done. Our team is highly collaborative, has a lot of
diverse initiatives in progress, and has a good work-life balance.

Shoot me an e-mail at bmorris@machinezone.com if you're interested or have any
questions.

------
laura427
Happy New Year!!

Have you ever had a dream so real you felt awake? Where you helped decide how
to build an awesome product in a sweet location with smart, cool developers?
Take the red pill and come join the Bluebeam engineering team.

Bluebeam Software’s awesome engineers develop intuitive applications that
revolutionize how people collaborate and share data in real time. As part of
the Bluebeam team, you will use your expertise to design and develop customer-
centric applications.

We are hiring the following for our Pasadena, San Diego and Chicago offices:
-.NET / Backend developers \- Frontend developers \- Developers for our
Xamarin / Mobile and Mac teams \- DevOps \- Engineering Manager (Mobile team)

Learn more about these and other opportunities (and our culture) here:
[http://careers.bluebeam.com/join/engineering](http://careers.bluebeam.com/join/engineering).

Apply through the appropriate posting.

------
callmeed
Treasure | San Francisco & San Luis Obispo, CA | REMOTE OK

Mobile Android Engineer

Treasure is a funded, mobile ecommerce startup. We have a strong founding team
and are looking for an engineer to join us and lead development of our Android
application.

Ideal candidate will have shipped at least 2 Android app and have a solid
foundation in Java/Android development. You'll be connecting to our (Ruby on
Rails) backend, working with payments and APIs, and converting
wireframes/designs into working code. Currently our team is split between San
Francisco and San Luis Obispo, CA. We work in Slack and Asana daily. Remote
work is definitely ok but we prefer someone in a US time zone.

You can apply via the link below or email me directly (email in profile):
[https://treasureapp.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0h549/](https://treasureapp.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0h549/)

------
amitmathew
Cram Fighter | Boston, MA | Full-time | Onsite

What we do:

We help students become the best versions of themselves by enabling them to be
more efficient and better manage their time. We do this through web and mobile
apps that let students create personalized study schedules for high-stakes
exams.

What we're about:

We're a bootstrapped, profitable company with thousands of paying customers.
We're obsessed with building great products and pushing the boundaries of
learning. We focus on an open company culture (everyone gets to see revenues,
targets, etc.) and strong work/life balance.

What we're looking for:

* A senior software developer who is interested in tackling important problems in education

* Looking for someone who is proficient in Django

* React experience is a plus

More info:

[http://cramfighter.com/careers/senior-software-
developer/](http://cramfighter.com/careers/senior-software-developer/). Send
any questions my way (email is in my profile).

------
itscoreyb
Meson Capital | Full Time | San Francisco | ONSITE | VISA sponsorship
available

Meson Capital is an entrepreneurial activist hedge fund that invests in proven
businesses undergoing inflection points that we identify or cause. We source
ideas using proprietary software tools that map out connections between all
the people, companies, funds, and industries in the US & Canadian stock
market. When appropriate, we will take a hands-on, constructive approach to
help companies create value for shareholders.

We’re hiring a Senior Software Engineer to be responsible for the complete
life cycle of new and existing software products, from research and design to
implementation, to (initial) training and support. Come play a key strategic
and tactical role in a world-class hedge fund!

Learn more at [https://goo.gl/lPrqhm](https://goo.gl/lPrqhm) or email
katya@mesoncapital.com

------
stan_sf
PowWow Energy, Redwood City CA | ONSITE | Python, Django, jQuery

One of California’s leading agricultural technology companies is in search of
a passionate developer to bring technology to the farming communities to make
their life easier and enable them to grow more with less. You’ll be in the
driver’s seat to design and build new key modules such as irrigation
scheduling.

We are looking for an experienced full stack developer that can take charge of
a module to design and build both the client side javascript and the required
server side and backend code. You'll be joining a team that includes startup
veterans, data science experts and world class image processing experts.

Come help us improve farming!

Best contact is jobs@powwowenergy.com

The full job description is at
[http://sfbay.craigslist.org/pen/eng/5385031725.html](http://sfbay.craigslist.org/pen/eng/5385031725.html)

\- Stan

------
tacostakohashi
Singapore Aircon - [http://www.singapore-aircon.com/](http://www.singapore-
aircon.com/) | part-time | Singapore, REMOTE

Singapore Aircon, a lifestyle business providing online booking for air
conditioner servicing, is looking to bring on a new partner in Singapore. This
business was started in 2010 as an experiment in providing an easy-to-use,
online option for booking a service required by countless households every
day, which otherwise tends to require phone calls, giving directions, and the
like.

Since the founders are presently pursuing other opportunities, an opportunity
now exists for someone interested in joining, or even taking over, our
business on mutually agreeable terms. Our technology stack is a Clojure +
jQuery app running on Google App Engine, so any relevant web development
experience would be an advantage.

admin@singapore-aircon.com

------
dangoldin
TripleLift | NYC | ONSITE | Full Time | Lots of positions (jut ask!)

We're a rapidly growing company in the quickly growing advertising space so if
you're interested in working with large systems and getting an understanding
of how the modern web works it's a great place to be. I realize that adtech
isn't the most world changing industry but in terms of engineering knowledge
and dealing with all elements of the tech stack it's pretty incredible and a
good place to be.

There was also a post here on website bloat and we do try to keep things lean
and simple - our goal is to strike that perfect balance between content
consumers, publishers, and advertisers and we realize the industry's in a
pretty crappy spot right now and are trying to make it better.

Definitely reach out if you have questions: dgoldin@triplelift.com

Edit: Languages are Java, Scala, Python, JavaScript, some R, some PHP.

------
hoskdoug
Future Platforms
([http://www.futureplatforms.com](http://www.futureplatforms.com)) - London UK
- Onsite - Permanent - Full-time

iOS and Android developers.

Future Platforms is an award-winning digital agency specialising in mobile.

We're looking for talented and driven iOS and Android developers to join our
fabulous team on a range of projects for AAA-list clients including Domino's
Pizza, EE and the Premier League.

Experience of a busy agency is desirable, but most important is the
personality and technical ability required to ship and maintain gorgeous apps
that hundreds of thousands of users will love.

More details: [http://www.futureplatforms.com/careers/mobile-developer-
iosa...](http://www.futureplatforms.com/careers/mobile-developer-iosandroid/)

CV and intro to careers@futureplatforms.com, please mention Hacker News!

------
ehproduct
Everyday Health | New York, NY | Front End Engineer | Onsite | Full-Time

Everyday Health's mission is to empower consumers to live their healthiest
lives every day. We partner with companies across the healthcare landscape to
build products to help consumers manage and take charge of their health
conditions across our site of website and mobile applications. If you want to
be a part of a company that has a direct impact on people's lives, in a hip
area in the West Village of NYC, then look no further!

You should be: \- Passionate about helping people in the healthcare industry
\- Up to date on the latest in JavaScript frameworks and design patterns \- An
innovator in the capabilities of HTML5 and CSS3 (and maybe even HTML5 Canvas!)
\- Have an unrelenting commitment to quality products, as a technology partner

Email CV/request more info to: pflor -at- everydayhealth -dot- com

------
cwyers
Houston Astros | Houston, TX | ONSITE | Sports Science and Performance Analyst

The Houston Astros are seeking an Analyst to support the Sports Medicine and
Performance team. This position will work closely with the Director of Sports
Medicine & Performance and the Research & Development team to conduct research
and develop methods to advance the organization’s efforts to reduce injury and
optimize performance.

Please apply through Teamwork Online at the link here if you're interested:

[http://houstonbaseball.teamworkonline.com/teamwork/r.cfm?i=9...](http://houstonbaseball.teamworkonline.com/teamwork/r.cfm?i=90521)

If you have any questions about the position, feel free to e-mail me at
username at astros dot com, and I'll answer what I can. (Please do not send
resumes or applications to my e-mail, only through Teamwork.)

------
jweinstein
Wagon | San Francisco, CA | Full-time onsite only

We’re hiring for \- Haskell Engineer (Haskell) \- Frontend Engineer
(Javascript, React) \- Head of Design (Pixels)

We’re building a modern way for teams to analyze data. Our stack is Haskell,
React, and Electron.

Wagon ([https://www.wagonhq.com/](https://www.wagonhq.com/)) is a modern SQL
editor: a better way for analysts and engineers to write queries, visualize
results, and share data.

Our 7 person team of engineers and data scientists work from a sunny office in
San Francisco’s Mission District (19th and Valencia). We’re humble, hard
working, and fun. We speak at meetups, contribute to open source projects, and
teach SQL courses to the community.

Check out [https://www.wagonhq.com/jobs](https://www.wagonhq.com/jobs) or
email jobs@wagonhq.com.

------
costent
Nanocloud Software [[https://www.nanocloud.com/](https://www.nanocloud.com/)]
| Paris, France | ONSITE

Nanocloud is looking for a front-end developer. Our buzzwords are Angular,
Node.js, REST API, HTML5, Typescript, Bower, Git, Jira, Go, Docker,
Virtualization, AWS, Azure. If you want to get paid to contribute to an open
source project, send us a mail at job04@nanocloud.com Full time job, stock
options.

About Nanocloud: Nanocloud is one year old. Today, we are around 10 in the
team working on our great project in Paris. Our goal is to enable every
companies to put their applications in the cloud. We offers both community and
enterprise solutions. Feel free to checkout our product at
[http://www.nanocloud.org/](http://www.nanocloud.org/)

------
Max2Inc
Max2 Inc | New York, NY | Full-time Onsite

Available Positions: 1\. iOS Engineer 2\. Android Engineer 3\. Software
Engineer - Backend

Scene helps you find places for you to go through personalized
recommendations, planning with friends, curated collections and by providing
real-time venue activity through live ephemeral media submitted by our users
and merchants. We are looking for talented developers with a passion for
delivering polished mobile user experiences and working through complex
problems to join our development team and accelerate our app development. We
offer competitive compensation and benefits including early stage company
stock options. Work alongside a young, dynamic and talented technical team
with experienced leadership and have direct meaningful involvement in building
a new consumer platform in a real startup environment!

~~~
morenoh149
no links? how do I apply?

------
blo
Vurb - San Francisco, CA (H1B OK) - [http://vurb.com](http://vurb.com) \- Full
Time only

 _Featured 12 /27 on NYT as one of 12 "must-have" travel apps_

Vurb combines mobile search, apps, and messaging - partnering with services
like Yelp, Foursquare, Rotten Tomatoes, etc. Rather than jumping between
different apps to find something, we're bringing your apps and your friends
together in one place - an app you'll use every day. Won TC Disrupt -
[http://techcrunch.com/2015/08/20/vurbchat/](http://techcrunch.com/2015/08/20/vurbchat/)

INVESTORS: Max Levchin, Drew Houston, Naval Ravikant, CrunchFund, Redpoint,
Tencent + others.

APPLY IF: You are looking for a rapidly growing small team and the opportunity
to take on significant responsibility and ship quickly. Examples of
challenging problems that you could help us solve include:

\- Manage and index millions of objects around places, events, movies, etc
with blazing fast read-write access

\- Develop search relevance and content discovery infrastructure on millions
of objects and TB’s of data

\- Develop mobile apps for not only scaling app performance but architecting
the app to support a growing number of services and verticals

LOOKING FOR:

* Full-stack Engineer - generalist opportunities across the stack: backend, frontend. Go, JavaScript, node.js, react.js, backbone.js, AWS

* Search / Data Scientist / Data Engineer - search, classification, ranking, ML, graphs, data crawling/processing. Advanced CS degree required.

* Mobile Engineer - iOS / Android engineers (2+ years experience)

* Product Designer - UI/UX

INTERESTED? [http://vurb.com/careers](http://vurb.com/careers) | jobs@vurb.com

------
jacobbudin
Kettle | [http://kettlenyc.com](http://kettlenyc.com) | ONSITE | Full-time in
New York City & Sunnyvale, CA

Come work with us at Kettle, an independent digital agency.

We're currently looking to hire an iOS developer (Swift) to help us build on
the first-generation app for a major athletic facility brand. We're also
looking for JavaScript developers to help realize complex creative concepts
for an iconic company.

Benefits include: Paid vacation (obviously), leisure benefit, commuter
benefit, profit sharing, 401k match, generous healthcare, dental, and
vision—and most of all, an awesome team to work with and completely sane
interviews.

All our current openings:
[http://kettlenyc.com/jobs](http://kettlenyc.com/jobs)

Feel free to reach out directly. I'm Jacob (jacob@...).

------
jcnhvnhck
SimplyCredit, Inc., | Backend Engineers: FT and Contractors | SF (preferred)
or Remote in US We are looking for a talented backend engineers, both full-
time hires and contractors, eager for a defining role in building a company.
As an early employee you will be responsible for architecting and building key
aspects of our platform, work autonomously guiding the technologies we use and
create, and help develop our company and engineering culture. You’ll work
directly with the founders who have deep experience in consumer lending, data
science and business development from their work at companies FICO and Kaggle.

RESPONSIBILITIES * Build RESTful APIs that will power the user-facing website
and mobile apps * Write secure code and ensure the privacy and safety of
sensitive user information * Interface with financial system APIs such as the
credit bureaus and payment systems * Architect the backend to allow for
sophisticated deployment of machine learning algorithms and data science *
Design and build the data warehousing infrastructure * Define key workflow
infrastructure including automated testing, continuous integration, and
continuous deployments * Experience with PCI compliance, payment systems or
other banking applications is a plus * Language/stack experience in Scala or
Clojure * At least 4 years of backend experience with web applications

If you’re itching to get in on the ground floor of building a new product and
company, then we’d love to hear from you!

Email jobs@simplycreditinc.com with a LinkedIn profile or resume, a little
about yourself and why you’d be a good fit at SimplyCredit.

About SimplyCredit -- At SimplyCredit, our mission is to redefine consumer
lending as it is known today. We believe in doing right by the consumer: no
fees, no penalties, no gotchas or fine print. We want to bring sanity back to
lending and ensure that consumers get the value and service they deserve.
Using advanced technologies we are creating credit and lending innovations in
line with these values, all delivered through seamless customer experience.
www.simplycreditinc.com

------
wahnfrieden
Top Hat | Toronto, ON, Canada | Full-time

Top Hat is hiring for a couple roles: mobile dev (native iOS, Android), full-
stack web developer (Python, Django, Javascript, NodeJS), and test engineer
(test automation framework management). We also hire interns so please feel
free to apply for that as well. Salary ranges based on experience from $70k to
$100k.

We're a profitable (and valley VC funded by some of the best funds in the
world) education startup that helps make class more engaging. We've got some
really cool problems to work on and your work would be impacting a huge number
of students daily.

If you're not based in Canada or the US but are willing to relocate feel free
to contact us, because we do cover relocation expenses and will help you
manage the work permit process.

Send your resume/github account to stephanie.kessler at tophat dot com.

------
jobsgyg
GetYourGuide GmnH | Berlin, Germany | Full Time | Onsite | Frontend, Backend,
Full Stack Engineers, BI Lead, Mobile Lead, Marketing Technology Lead, DevOps
Engineer and Lead.

GetYourGuide are on a mission to turn trips into amazing experiences by
leveraging technology to create a kick-ass product that revolutionises the way
travellers find and book things to do in their destinations. We are customer
focussed and totally data driven and are currently ramping up our Engineering
teams.

Looking for: Business Intelligence DevOps Front-end engineers Back-end
engineers

Our technology stack includes Chef, Nginx, Apache, HAProxy, PHP, MySQL,
Elasticsearch, RabbitMQ, PostgreSQL and Node.js

Why not find out more about us and our job openings via our careers page
[http://grnh.se/qmkt7n](http://grnh.se/qmkt7n)

------
kola
Blueshift Labs | San Francisco | Full-time | Onsite | VISA

== About Blueshift ==

Blueshift ([https://getblueshift.com](https://getblueshift.com)) is based in
San Francisco, building a “Segment of One Marketing” solution used by consumer
marketers to drive higher revenue and retention across all marketing channels.
The company is founded by repeat entrepreneurs, and backed by top tier VC
firms.

== Hiring for ==

* Full-stack engineer - Build our dashboard used by marketers to personalize marketing for millions of users. Ruby/Rails, Angular.js

* Backend engineer - Build micro-services for content targeting, user profiles etc. in Go/Ruby.

* DevOps engineer - Join as our first devops engineer to build our docker & chef based infrastructure on AWS

== Contact us ==

[https://getblueshift.com/jobs](https://getblueshift.com/jobs)

------
f_io
fedger.io - Smart Data to Grow your Business |
[https://fedger.io](https://fedger.io) | Cologne, Germany | ONSITE Software
Engineer (Backend)

We use advanced algorithms and machine intelligence to collect, structure,
enrich and contextualize web data on demand and make it accessible via simple
to use micro APIs in near-time.

COME HELP US WITH PROJECTS LIKE... * Architect and build the next generation
of data collecting & processing tech * Improve and extend our deep learning
and machine learning stack

REQUIREMENTS: * Experience with current data processing frameworks *
Experience with Go, Python and Docker; Lua and Torch would be a plus * Skills
in machine learning

If you're excited to have a major impact on the experience of users of our
APIs around the world, shoot me an email to benedikt@fedger.io

------
nicholaides
PromptWorks - New York, NY and Philadelphia, PA.

All positions ONSITE, 1 of the positions for INTERNS. Relocation assistance
available.

We are a development shop that focuses on software craftsmanship. Our calling
is to help companies create amazing, intuitive web applications, APIs,
products, and services.

Pair programming, continuous integration & delivery, kaizen, and TDD/BDD
aren't just ideas we pay lip service to, but core practices of our day-to-day
work.

Open positions in Philadelphia:

    
    
        - Senior Software Engineer
        - Software Engineer
        - Senior Front-end Engineer
        - Sales Intern
    

Open positions in New York:

    
    
        - Senior Software Engineer
    

We use lots of Ruby, Python and JavaScript.

More info:
[http://www.promptworks.com/jobs/](http://www.promptworks.com/jobs/)

------
jack7890
SeatGeek — New York, NY — Full Time — We're a mobile marketplace for tickets
and live events.

Web Engineer — We're looking for someone who loves building for the web.
Everything else (professional experience, where in the stack you fit, the
languages you've used) is up for grabs. Details here:
[http://seatgeek.com/jobs/web_engineer/](http://seatgeek.com/jobs/web_engineer/)

Marketing Analyst (several roles) — We're looking for someone who's bright and
analytical: [https://seatgeek.com/jobs](https://seatgeek.com/jobs)

iOS Engineer, Frontend Engineer, and lots more here:
[https://seatgeek.com/jobs](https://seatgeek.com/jobs)

------
nickethier
Jive (jive.com) - Orem, UT | Data Engineer | Full-Time | REMOTE

We are hiring a full-time data engineer to own the vision and implementation
of our data infrastructure spread over 9 datacenters in the US, EU, and South
America as well as GCE and AWS. This isn't a DBA role, it's joining a software
development team to build out our data platform, tooling and services for our
application and platform engineering teams to use.

In depth knowledge of PostgreSQL, logical and async replication, Kafka, and a
development background are a must - although you'll be up to date with all the
latest news in the (No)SQL world.

The position can be anywhere in the US or Canada working from home, although
possibility to relocate to one of our offices in Orem (Utah), Dallas, Fort
Lauderdale, Quebec, or Ontario.

Email me at nethier@jive.com if interested.

------
flysonic10
INDIEGOGO - SAN FRANCISCO, CA - Software Engineers - Web / DevOps / iOS

Come join us in building out Indiegogo's platform to democratize the way ideas
get funded. We're all full-stack engineers and build mainly on Rails, Angular,
iOS, and Android.

Indiegogo is the type of place that empowers you to take an idea and run with
it.

We're hiring for:

\- Senior Software Engineer - [http://bit.ly/1EKqgpt](http://bit.ly/1EKqgpt)

\- Lead DevOps Engineer - [http://bit.ly/1EKqooW](http://bit.ly/1EKqooW)

\- iOS Developer - [http://bit.ly/1QivGcU](http://bit.ly/1QivGcU)

I'm a Software Engineer here and can answer any questions. Feel free to reach
out directly: w+hn@indiegogo.com (only engineers - don't abuse it)

Happy New Year!

~~~
Apocryphon
Looks like iOS Developer is no longer available.

------
zschuessler
Delta Systems Group - Columbia, MO | Full-Time | REMOTE

\-- ABOUT

We are a full stack agency based primarily around the LAMP stack. We both
offer consulting services (primary business) and have a number of
startups/investments the team works on.

\-- OPENINGS

All openings are intermediate or senior positions.

1\. Fullstack LAMP Engineer

2\. Dev-ops/Systems Admin

3\. Frontend Engineer

4\. WordPress / Zend / Symfony / Magento / PHP Engineer

\-- ENVIRONMENT

Environment is lax. Work/life balance is excellent. You're welcome to work out
of the new headquarters building in Columbia, MO or remotely from your home or
through cowork spaces. Your membership to cowork spaces is paid for.

Interesting projects.

A number of educational services / materials paid for by company.

Certifications paid for by company.

Annual week-long retreat in Columbia, MO to engage in a SWOT meeting.

Development team is around 10 people: your voice will be heard, actions will
impact the company.

If interested email me at zlschuessler@gmail.com

------
ptio
Software Engineer | EdgeCast Networks (now Verizon Digital Media Services) |
Playa Vista, CA (Los Angeles/Silicon Beach) | ONSITE

EdgeCast is a CDN operating a global network of SuperPoPs. We do a lot of work
in media streaming to deliver videos and music for customers like Hulu and
Spotify.

I'm part of the Infrastructure Engineering team and we are hiring Python and
Clojure hackers to work on building and scaling out our telemetry, monitoring
and automation platforms.

Email me at paulo.tioseco@verizon.com or visit
[https://www.verizondigitalmedia.com/about](https://www.verizondigitalmedia.com/about)
and
[http://jobs.verizondigitalmedia.com/](http://jobs.verizondigitalmedia.com/)
for more info.

------
bosky101
Helpshift

San Francisco, CA| BizDev/Account Managers | #onsite

Pune, India| iOS, Android, Clojure, Erlang, Go, React, Javascript as well as
Devops & PM's | #onsite

The vision: To power the Help button on every app in the world. We have a
mobile SDK to power the help/support experience on apps across
ios/android/unity. More about the product at [https://medium.com/what-i-
learned-building/build-vs-integrat...](https://medium.com/what-i-learned-
building/build-vs-integrate-c456977660e0) #mobile #crm

I work with the founders @helpshift; an ex-
Yahoo/Zimbra/Microsoft/Cisco/Box/Boku team powering the worlds "Help" button.
We have the culture and opportunity for talented folks to execute their best
work yet. More about engineering culture at [https://www.quora.com/What-makes-
Helpshifts-engineering-team...](https://www.quora.com/What-makes-Helpshifts-
engineering-team-unique/answer/Bhasker-Kode?share=d38ce758) #culture

Some of our customers: Supercell, Microsoft Outlook, Flipboard, Wordpress,
Venmo, Glu Mobile, Wooga, GREE, Zynga, TinyCo, Life360, Target, Nickelodeon,
Nubank & several YC startups as well. Here is what our users think of
helpshift
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gORCwhcQKE8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gORCwhcQKE8)

Some of our erlang/clojure/js/golang stack is open source at
[https://github.com/helpshift](https://github.com/helpshift) , we blog about
our craft at
[https://engineering.helpshift.com](https://engineering.helpshift.com)

If there's a role at
[https://www.helpshift.com/careers/](https://www.helpshift.com/careers/) that
interests you, get in touch with me via bosky+hn at helpshift dot com

------
arram
ZeroCater builds community in the workplace through family-style meals.
ZeroCater partners with top local restaurants to help companies feed their
people.

ZeroCater is hiring!

Head of Product:
[https://jobs.lever.co/zerocater/ecfd9615-ce0f-40e0-83e6-b79d...](https://jobs.lever.co/zerocater/ecfd9615-ce0f-40e0-83e6-b79d02e489ca)

Front-end Developer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/zerocater/510479a4-6ac3-45f2-8cf8-8d52...](https://jobs.lever.co/zerocater/510479a4-6ac3-45f2-8cf8-8d527e779135)

Full Stack Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/zerocater/4a587a80-c04f-4f74-88f9-d9c8...](https://jobs.lever.co/zerocater/4a587a80-c04f-4f74-88f9-d9c82457163d)

------
danielamc
Uken Games www.uken.com Toronto, Canada ONSITE

Uken is looking for talented developers to help us build amazing mobile games.
In particular, we have positions available for:

Backend Developers

Help us scale our backend to enable a million concurrent players by creating
the infrastructure and services (SOA) that underly all of our games. Primary
tech is Rails and MySQL, but you'll be working with many more such as Docker,
Redis, NSQ, websockets, Hadoop, Spark and InfluxDB.

Software Developers

Join one of our game teams to build something that millions of people will
play and love. Primary tech is either Javascript (HTML5) or Unity.

About Uken

We are one of the largest independent game studios in Canada, with hundreds of
thousands of players a day across mobile and Facebook.

More info including full job postings at [http://uken.com](http://uken.com)

------
HillarE
DHARMA PLATFORM: Lead Developer | Washington, DC | Onsite

OUR COMPANY

[http://dharmaplatform.com](http://dharmaplatform.com)

Dharma is changing the way people use field information. We provide a complete
data management solution unlike anything on the market today, and it's
designed to work for anyone, anywhere. We’ve built and extensively tested our
software in some of the world's most difficult environments over the last few
years, and we’re excited to scale our product into a variety of new markets.

THE JOB

We’re hiring an experienced lead developer to help us scale and refine the
Dharma Platform. You will provide strategic guidance on technical issues to
our team and be responsible for translating our vision into code, as well as
managing a mobile developer and a front-end developer.

We are a dedicated, social impact-minded team. We’re looking for someone who
wants to work in a startup environment--long hours, intense creative
processes, and a small team committed to changing the way we collect and
manage data. We want passionate, brilliant, and driven new team members who
are up for a challenge.

We are looking for someone who:

\- Has served in a leadership role during a software build, either as a lead
developer or CTO \- Is comfortable working throughout the entire stack
(Postgres, Django, Angular.js, Ionic) \- Has 3-5 years experience with an
emphasis on front end development, preferably Angular.js \- Can lead and
manage a small team of developers \- Has succeeded in small teams and fast-
paced environment, juggling multiple deliverables on tight timelines \- Is
able to be based in our Washington, DC office

MORE DETAILS

Start date: February 2016 Limited travel required (<5%) Competitive
compensation, equity options, and full benefits

To view the full scope of work and apply, visit
[http://dharmaplatform.com/join-us](http://dharmaplatform.com/join-us).

------
mtoledo
NoRedInk in San Francisco (or remote for Sr., up to 6h time zone difference
from Pacific)

Full stack rails engineer, backend / infrastructure engineers and frontend
engineers wanted to make sure that grammer is taught good. Every one's
revolutioneyesing educaton but while some student's cant even right the write
words.

Then there was NoRedInk.

NoRedInk helps students quickly improve their grammar and writing skills.
We've got a small, technically excellent engineering team.

We're gradually porting all of our React.js and Flux code to Elm, and are
really active on the Elm community.

On the backend, we use Rails and MySQL, and manage our AWS deployments using
Chef / Opsworks.

Join us as engineer #12, and improve how grammar is taught.

[https://www.noredink.com/jobs](https://www.noredink.com/jobs)

------
endymi0n
JustWatch (Berlin, Germany) is always out for smart, entrepreneurial thinking
INTERNS & working students ONSITE, especially:

\- Backend Engineering (Golang, ElasticSearch, Postgres, Docker)

\- Webapp Engineering (Angular, Ionic, Cordova)

\- DevOps / Infrastructure engineering

\- Campaign Management & Growth Hacking

Culture:

\- an intense learning culture with high degrees of autonomy and room for
personal growth

\- a sane development process with lots of code reviews and pairing

\- great mentoring and regular feedback

\- every two weeks is Dev Day, reserved for automation, simplification and
tech talks

About us:

\- 6 founders, each with a solid track record, equity possible for any level

\- we're founder owned, sustainable and rather share the company with our
employees than with VCs

\- B2C and B2B products with great traction already

Come see us at:
[https://www.justwatch.com/us/talent](https://www.justwatch.com/us/talent)

------
posinsk
Code Fibers | [http://en.codefibers.pl](http://en.codefibers.pl) | Warsaw,
Poland -- REMOTE or ONSITE

Building professional and freelance projects using many technologies
including: PHP, Node.js, Go Lang, Bash, Python, Lua, MongoDb, Redis,
Postgresql. Building web applications using PHP and Symfony2, Node.js, Neo4j
and websockets

Buliding custom solutions for data store, warehouse, streaming targeting high
performance and low latency Programming web crawlers and scraping high volumes
of data (including sites protected against crawling), bots, robots mimicking
users

R&D of many areas including: \- machine learning technologies and genetic
algorithms to use for algorithmic trading \- IoT with BluetoothLE, Arduino,
RaspberryPi and custom circuits

Email: peter@codefibers.pl

------
fortpoint
Linkable Networks -
[http://www.linkablenetworks.com](http://www.linkablenetworks.com) \- Boston,
MA (office is in Fort Point Channel neighborhood) - Local Only (Work from home
3 days a week) ([http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/102673/senior-cloud-
sy...](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/102673/senior-cloud-systems-
engineer-linkable-networks))

* Position: Senior Systems Engineer

* Technology Stack

AWS, Ubuntu, Sharded MySQL, Java, RabbitMQ, Ansible, Puppet, Nagios, Cacti,
Graphite

* Additional Info

We're looking for solid system engineers to join our team and help us build
out the next level of capabilities on our platform. This is a job where you
can make a big impact and take responsibility for a managing a cloud deployed
SaaS product.

We have a broad range of customers from grocery giant SuperValu where we're
deployed with a first of its kind card-linked SKU offer solution to eBates
where we enable in-store coupon redemption. Our business is gaining
substantial momentum so we're hoping you're as excited about the challenges of
scaling for success as we are.

* Company Summary

Linkable Networks was founded on the premise that the disconnect between
digital media and physical retail was a major gap in delivering a great
experience to consumers. Since 2011, we’ve been nose-down building a scalable
platform that provides brands and retailers the ability to engage, reward and
incent their consumers directly and across any channel – online, mobile and
in-store. We pioneered the concept of card-linked-offers and have taken it to
the next level – always-on loyalty. Both our self-service and SaaS-based
platforms enable the creation of actionable ads, coupons, offers, promotions,
rebates and more that let you reward loyalty... not just discount a purchase.
This is the future of Loyalty.

If this sounds interesting, please shoot me an email at
coolgigs@linkablenetworks.com

------
dflenniken
San Francisco, CA | Web Developer (frontend, backend, sql)

Brain Health Registry

We're working to accelerate the development of cures for brain disorders by
driving down the time and cost of finding research participants through an
innovative online registry.

Seeking a developer who excels at backend web development and is no slouch
when it comes to Javascript & UX/UI. Bonus points if you know our stack
(C#/MVC/Azure), but experience with any similar stack is a-ok. Should be
smart, get things done, and have some fun.

We'll be building dashboards, apis, and ever more features on the registry and
backend portals. Opportunities to work on data analysis (we use R & Python).

Decent salary, solid benefits, awesome coworkers, laptop, stunning location
(Lands End)

Email the pertinent details to derek@brainhealthregistry.org

------
tombruijn
415 - Amsterdam, The Netherlands - onsite - Ruby developer

415 is looking for a Ruby back-end developer with an interest in front-end to
help us develop a new event management platform. We're a new startup in the
music and event-industry looking for a software developer who is curious,
proactive and on the forefront of new technologies.

We work with a lot of modern tools common to Ruby, but we're also keen to
extend our knowledge in the very near future with technologies like Elixir,
Rust, Docker, and anything else that sounds promising. We're a small team now,
but always growing.

For more information go to:
[http://jobs.keplaragency.com/ruby.html](http://jobs.keplaragency.com/ruby.html)
or contact us directly at jobs@keplar.nl

------
wko
Medallia Analytics Engineer - Palo Alto CA ML, IR/search,

Distributed Processing

Come work on feedback analytics at Medallia, a Palo Alto-based tech company.
Our company's mission is to create a world where businesses are loved by their
customers.

My team specifically works on problems like sentiment analysis and topic
classification to extract insights from feedback data such as comments on
review sites, transcribed tech support calls, suggestions boxes left at your
favorite restaurant, etc.

We've built an 85%+ accurate sentiment classifier which works in six
languages, open sourced a Java port of Word2Vec, and created a semi-supervised
topic clustering algorithm.

If you're interested in applying distributed systems, NLP, and ML to help
businesses improve, please contact Andrew Ko at wko@medallia.com

------
Flammy
Ivy Softworks | Atlas | Seattle, WA & San Francisco, CA | Full-time, ONSITE,
VISA

Hey all,

Ivy Softworks is looking for talented, motivated team members in Seattle, WA
and San Francisco, CA (SF SoMa). We're a startup that builds startups and are
providing an alternative to early stage venture capital though the creation of
an Innovation Studio. We are looking for entrepreneurs seeking new adventures.
Check out our website for open opportunities:
[http://www.ivysoftworks.com/careers/](http://www.ivysoftworks.com/careers/)

I’m also very happy to share that just last month we unveiled our first
spinout, Atlas. So if you want to get a taste of what we’re working on, check
out [http://www.atlas.co/](http://www.atlas.co/) or one of the recent press
articles:

* [http://techcrunch.com/2015/11/24/contextual-search-platform-...](http://techcrunch.com/2015/11/24/contextual-search-platform-atlas-is-ivy-softworks-first-spinoff/)

* [http://www.geekwire.com/2015/innovation-studio-ivy-softworks...](http://www.geekwire.com/2015/innovation-studio-ivy-softworks-unveils-first-product-atlas-search-engine-digital-life/)

Current open positions:

    
    
        Platform Development Engineer
        Software Development Engineer – OS Internals
        Distributed Systems Engineer – Cloud Infrastructure
        Infrastructure Operations Engineer
        Distributed Graph Engineer
        Software Development Engineer – OSX
        Software Development Engineer – Test
        Program Manager
    

If you are experienced and looking for a specialty not listed, we're always on
the lookout for those who our model resonates with strongly, so shoot us an
email or reply here. Some of the languages we’re looking for: C, C++, Ruby,
Python, Javascript, and more. We’re developing on Windows, Mac, and Linux.
Positions are ONSITE.

------
TheHunter
Social Tables | Washington, DC | Full Stack JS | Full-Time (Onsite)

Social Tables is one of the hottest #DCtech startups with excellent employees,
culture, and revenue numbers. We’re ~110 employees in an awesome newly
renovated downtown DC office steps from metro center.

Reasons _you_ should be working at Social Tables:

\- Full Stack JS

\- Solid combination of cutting and bleeding edge tech in production

\- Hiring talented engineers from midlevel to architect

\- Everyone gets stock

\- Series A company so your stock is actually worth something \- Awesome
growth curve

\- Committed to hiring good

\- Committed to helping you grow as an engineer

\- [https://jobs.lever.co/socialtables](https://jobs.lever.co/socialtables)

I’m Hunter@socialtables.com (Dir. of Engineering). Feel free to apply online
or email me directly to talk / get the inside track.

* Happy to talk about non dev roles too.

------
dflenniken
San Francisco, CA | Developer & Operations (Python, medical imaging, CentOS)

Center for Imaging of Neurodegenerative Diseases (CIND)

The CIND is a research center dedicated to studying the causes and effects of
neurodegenerative and psychiatric disorders, using imaging techniques such as
MRI and PET.

Seeking a developer with experience with Linux, Python, Bash, SQL, & Ansible.
Bonus points if you are familiar with medical image processing, R, numpy.
Should be smart, get things done, and have some fun.

We'll be building out a distributed image processing framework and managing
25+ processing nodes and storage systems. Opportunities to work on data
analysis (we use R & Python).

Decent salary, solid benefits, awesome coworkers, laptop, stunning location
(Lands End)

Email the pertinent details to derek.flenniken@ucsf.edu

------
jason_dstillery
Dstillery - NYC, New York

Dstillery is hiring Engineers!

Dstillery is a machine-learning product company that has built a strong
foundation in the adtech industry and is exploring opportunities to branch out
into other applications. Join us, and you'll gain deep experience developing
systems at scale and working with a world-class data science team (winners of
multiple KDD Best Paper and other awards). We're still pretty small on the
engineering team, and everyone gets their hands dirty and makes a real impact.

We're mostly a Java shop. Hadoop, Spark, Storm, Cassandra, and Kafka are big
parts of our stack, and we're always looking for new tech that helps us work
at scale. Experience with these is a big plus, but if you've never used them
before that's fine too. If you write clean, tested, working code, think
through problems, and know how to ship, we want to talk to you.

We're a Crain's Best Place to Work in NYC for the 3rd year in a row. We play
Ultimate or Soccer on Fridays, have a company band, game nights, and dev
seminars where we talk tech and learn from each other. We keep sane hours and
don't track vacation. And we've recently started using a work-sample in our
hiring process, so no coding at a whiteboard with someone over your shoulder
or other high-stress interview awfulness.

Contact me for more info, jason@dstillery.com, or apply:

Senior Software Engineer:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/dstillery/jobs/36447](https://boards.greenhouse.io/dstillery/jobs/36447)

Software Engineer:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/dstillery/jobs/11316](https://boards.greenhouse.io/dstillery/jobs/11316)

Software Engineer INTERNS (Summer 2016):
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/dstillery/jobs/124826](https://boards.greenhouse.io/dstillery/jobs/124826)

All roles are ONSITE in NYC.

------
chrisbrookins
REMOTE

Java Software Engineer - Help Scout -
[http://www.helpscout.net/careers/](http://www.helpscout.net/careers/) To
Apply: [https://help-scout.workable.com/jobs/185336](https://help-
scout.workable.com/jobs/185336)

The 18-person engineering team at Help Scout is full of people dedicated to a
wonderful experience for our 5,000+ customers in more than 60 countries. We
work remotely and autonomously for the most part, which is why this position
requires senior-level skill and experience.

The ideal engineer for this position loves building RESTful APIs and other web
services at scale. You relish the opportunity to take on a challenging
problem, choose the right tool for the job and build an elegant, scalable
solution.

Tools We Use: Java 8 Play framework MySQL, MongoDB, Solr RabbitMQ Git

About the Role: You will be working with another Java engineer to own the back
end API and presentation of our Docs Knowledge Base product. On a daily basis,
you'll work on improving existing code, adding new functionality and API
endpoints all with a focus on testing and documentation.

REQUIREMENTS You became an engineer because you like writing software that
helps people. You have a history of working on Java projects at scale and can
bring a high level of expertise to the business. Your code is not only a
pleasure for customers to use, but for other engineers to read and understand
easily. A big part of being great at your job revolves around being very
organized and communicative. It’s clear from your experience that you have
those characteristics.

About Us: Help Scout is a remote team with employees in twenty-three cities
all around the world. We optimize the team for excellence over geography and
overcome remote challenges through transparency, trust, and video
conferencing.

To Apply: Go to [https://help-scout.workable.com/jobs/185336](https://help-
scout.workable.com/jobs/185336)

------
mmurph211
Boston, MA - Full stack engineer - SessionM

We are over one-hundred engineers, data scientists, business strategists, and
creative technologists dedicated to creating more numerable and longer lasting
connections between brands and consumers through more elegant mobile
engagement.

We are looking for and individual with strong web backgrounds and an interest
in developing the next generation mobile intelligence and engagement platform.
The ideal candidate is a passionate and experienced Ruby and Rails developer,
with strong JavaScript, HTML5 and CSS skills.

Golang engineering jobs also open.

[https://www.sessionm.com/who-we-are/jobs/](https://www.sessionm.com/who-we-
are/jobs/)

If interested email eng-jobs at sessionm.com

------
charlesweitzer
Voleon | www.Voleon.com | Berkeley, CA | Senior Machine Learning Researcher -
Quantitative Hedge Fund

The Voleon Group is a technology-driven investment firm employing cutting-edge
statistical machine learning techniques. We are looking for an exceptional
researcher.

We are a science-driven systematic trading firm, built on the principle that
statistical machine learning provides the best solutions to the scientific
problems we must solve.

We are looking for a PhD-level scientist to join us in developing predictive
models and other components of automated trading systems. You will apply
modern statistical machine-learning methods to large, high-dimensional data
sets. The work will range from data preparation to model development to
production software implementation.

We are successful and growing. Willingness to take initiative, and a gritty
determination to productize, are essential.

We hire on the basis of exceptional talent. If you excel in a technical field
such as statistics, mathematics, computer science, engineering, or operations
research, then we encourage you to contact us.

The following criteria, while not all requirements, illustrate the demands of
this role: + Background in modern statistical methods / machine learning

\+ Evidence of strong mathematical abilities, e.g. publication record,
graduate coursework, or competition placement

\+ Substantial programming experience and interest in software development
techniques

\+ Competence in solving large-scale computing problems

\+ Track record as an applied researcher

\+ Demonstrable clarity of thought (not optional)

Interest in financial applications is essential, but experience in finance is
not a primary factor in our hiring.

Benefits and compensation are highly competitive.

The above job description is just a starting point in terms of possible duties
and seniority. We can be very flexible for the right person.

Email CV/request for more info to Charles@Voleon.com

------
kennpeters
Greenhouse
[[http://www.greenhouse.io/careers](http://www.greenhouse.io/careers)] | New
York, NY & San Francisco, CA | Full-time | Onsite

Greenhouse is transforming the way companies hire. Since its inception in
2012, Greenhouse has doubled in size every six months and we’ve now grown to
more than 180 employees. We’ve grown our customer base by 500% in the last
year alone and also raised $65+MM from top VC firms to help fuel our hyper-
growth.

We've devoted this year to scaling our business, driving product innovation,
and growing market share. Engineering has been, and will continue to be, a
huge part of Greenhouse's success. This team releases features multiple times
per week and empowers engineers to have a direct impact on our business. And
we're hiring!

Here's a glimpse at who we want to hire: Full Stack Software Engineers (New
York): you'll own entire features and work on product development using Ruby
on Rails and Javascript with Angular & React. There's a number of scaling
challenges that go along with the role, including the parallelization of large
transactions with Spark/MapReduce. To apply:
[http://grnh.se/sp2kio](http://grnh.se/sp2kio)

Engineering Lead, Customer Solutions (New York): this role will run the
Customer Solutions engineering team-- you'll use both sides of your brain
every day, whether it's chatting with customers, running systems architecture
meetings, writing code hands-on, or helping to grow your team. To apply:
[http://grnh.se/x7dgj3](http://grnh.se/x7dgj3)

IT Support Engineer (San Francisco): you’ll design and automate the
provisioning process for new machines, implement remote collaboration
platforms and software. To apply:
[http://grnh.se/ox0g1d](http://grnh.se/ox0g1d)

Learn more about Greenhouse and our amazing team here:
[http://grnh.se/4xoevk](http://grnh.se/4xoevk).

------
samuelbrin
Robinhood | Palo Alto | ONSITE |
[https://robinhood.com/jobs](https://robinhood.com/jobs)

Backend Engineer (Python, Go, Distributed Systems)

Data Infrastructure Engineer (Hadoop, Kafka, Distributed Systems)

Security Engineer

Web Engineer (expert level JavaScript, framework agnostic)

Android Engineer

iOS Engineer

------
classyjim
FundApps - [https://fundapps.workable.com/](https://fundapps.workable.com/) \-
London, UK - Onsite - Permanent - Full-time. FundApps was recently recognised
as one of the top 50 fintech startups in Europe. We sell a web service that
automates financial regulatory compliance. We're a company of 17 right now,
and somewhat unusually are a bootstrapped startup are growing rapidly through
acquisition of customers rather than funding. Current openings we have in
London. -Full Stack UI Engineer -Infrastructure / Ops Engineer -.NET / Backend
Engineer email me direct - james.peters@fundapps.co if you have questions.
Thanks!

------
mcullinan
Full Stack Developer | Canopy Apps | New York, NY | Onsite

We’re looking for a Full Stack Developer with solid Rails and/or Python
experience to help improve upon and bring new features to our web-based
medical language learning courses.

Why Canopy?

\- We're a small, tight-knit team located in the heart of NYC, working to
solve the language barrier problem in healthcare and improve the health of
millions.

\- Canopy has won multiple innovation awards from the National Institutes of
Health (NIH), and is a winner of the 2014 PILOT Health Tech NYC award.

\- Our products are used across 2,500 hospitals / clinics and 35 medical
schools.

If you're interested in joining a sharp, motivated team as the 4th developer
and 8th employee -- send your info to mcullinan@canopyapps.com

------
david_shaw
AppFolio | Santa Barbara, CA | ONSITE

AppFolio is a software as a service company based in beautiful Santa Barbara,
California. While I'm sure the organization in general is hiring many
different developer and operations roles, I'm hiring for our security team.

We are currently seeking:

* Security Engineers, a generalist role designed to take more entry-level security people and move them into specialist roles.

* Application Security Engineers, working to secure AppFolio's product lines.

* Security Operations Engineers, tasked with maintaining the security of AppFolio's network and infrastructure.

These roles are based in Santa Barbara, California. If you're interested (or
know someone who is), please shoot me an email at david dot shaw at
appfolio.com!

------
eli_oat
New Start Mobile | Software Developer | Remote/Maine/Philadelphia

As a software developer with New Start Mobile you will design, develop, and
maintain a variety of enterprise-level apps and services.

New Start Mobile has been creating industry-defining software for many of the
the United States' largest sporting authorities and governing bodies since
2010. We design, build, and maintain a variety of official coaching and
education products with 20+ years of industry expertise. We’re based in
Philadelphia, PA, and most of our team works remotely from Maine.

[http://www.newstartmobile.com/careers/dev/](http://www.newstartmobile.com/careers/dev/)

------
squirrel
London, United Kingdom - Geckoboard -
[https://www.geckoboard.com](https://www.geckoboard.com) \- ON SITE (but some
working from home is no problem)

Geckoboard is a successful, growing 25-person B2B SaaS startup based in East
London. Our elegant real-time dashboards solve a tricky and important problem
for thousands of paying subscribers, by taking the complexity out of
connecting to data and making that information simple for everyone to
interpret at a glance. As a result, our customers unlock data they didn't know
they had, connect people and join up projects, and make better decisions
faster.

We are looking for a front-end developer who uses TDD consistently or wants to
learn to do so and builds super usable single-page applications. Any React
knowledge is a plus but we are happy for you to learn with us. Please see our
jobs page for details:
[https://www.geckoboard.com/careers/](https://www.geckoboard.com/careers/)

We’re constantly striving to ensure that we offer the most encouraging,
supportive and efficient environment possible. We want everyone on the team to
participate in making architectural decisions. The whole team is involved in
prioritising and evaluating work, and we regularly program in pairs to share
knowledge, promote collaboration, and improve code quality.

We don't just pay lip service to work-life balance, we actively and strongly
encourage it. Flexible working hours and the ability to regularly work from
home let you work in a way that fits you and your family, and we have generous
paternity and maternity leave policies. We see our contractual obligation to
offer 25 days' paid holiday as a /lower/ bound for everyone in the
organisation, not a limit. We actively contribute to personal and professional
development and have a minimum budget allowance to be spent on courses, books,
and conferences. We also run fortnightly "innovation days", where everyone has
complete freedom to work on anything that interests them, from contributing to
open-source projects to learning a new skill or improving our internal tools
and processes.

------
jlvdh
We are Iamb&b and we’re enabling homeowners to rent out their home while
they’re on a holiday and earn money from their hammock. We’re currently
looking for a lead software developer (first technical hire).

 _Job Description_

Your job will be working shoulder to shoulder with the CTO spec'ing out, road
mapping and building the platform and also working with and leading our team
of freelancers. We are a tech driven company and you will be working with
state of the art technology to keep us in the game. The role gives a lot of
freedom and responsibility, you’ll be making key decisions from day one.

\- Work from our amazing office at Kerkstraat 61 in the center of Amsterdam.

\- Be part of a small but amazing team where you will be behind the steering
wheel making key decisions from day one.

\- Competitive salary

\- Possibility to work remote

\- Office lunch

 _Skills & Requirements_

\- Passionate about ECMAScript;

\- Broadly orientated and likes to do both backend and frontend as well as
testing and dev-ops;

\- Experienced and seasoned with proven trackrecord in building and
maintaining complex software (preferably, but not necessarily in the travel
industry) as well as designing systems from scratch.

\- Able to translate between business requirements and technology.

 _About Iamb &b_

Iamb&b is a startup in Amsterdam enabling our customers to earn money from
their hammocks. We do this by renting out their homes when they are on a
holiday. Our mission is to enable everyone on the planet to rent out their
homes while they are away. We're a bootstrapped company that has been cashflow
positive from day one and maintained a triple digit growth every quarter. We
all like to work hard, but there is also plenty of time to blow off some steam
during our in office table tennis tournaments or weekly friday bars.

Remote is possible though it has our preference to have someone in the office.

Interested? Contact: jorg@iambnb.nl

~~~
ninetax
What's the difference between you and Airbnb?

------
brentwatson
Percolate

New York, NY | onsite, fulltime. San Francisco, CA | onsite, fulltime.

At Percolate, our vision is to create technology that builds the world’s best
brands. Our mission is to be The System of Record for Marketing. And we’re
achieving both with a team of smart, passionate and caring people working to
deliver inspired marketing solutions from offices around the world.

We're currently looking for:

    
    
       * BE (Python/Django) Developers
       * FE (React) Developers
       * Android Developers
       * iOS Developers
       * Designers
       * Lots more 
    

Details:
[https://percolate.com/careers/?gh_src=c4ua8m](https://percolate.com/careers/?gh_src=c4ua8m)

~~~
xshift
I don't see any mobile development positions listed.

------
andrewild
Precision NanoSystems | Vancouver BC | Full Time ONSITE

PNI’s mission is to accelerate the development of transformative medicines.
Our proprietary technologies solve critical challenges in discovering,
developing and manufacturing nanotechnology delivered drugs, called
nanomedicines. We work with leading pharmaceutical, biotechnology, and
academic groups to develop novel nanomedicines and bring these cutting edge
therapeutics to patients.

\- Software developer \- Senior Mechatronics Engineer \- Mechanical Engineer

[https://www.precisionnanosystems.com/about-our-
company/#care...](https://www.precisionnanosystems.com/about-our-
company/#careers)

------
ghinkle
Evergage | [http://evergage.com](http://evergage.com) |
Somerville/Cambridge/Boston, MA | Full Time | ONSITE

We power real-time personalization and recommendations through deep behavior
analytics, on site and in app. Work with huge data volumes and build user
friendly editing tools, machine learning and statistical analysis. Keep it all
running 24/7 and responding in < 20ms.

Hiring: developers (web and backend), data science, solutions engineers,
support lead and dev ops

Tech: Angular, Spark, ElasticSearch, Mongo, Java

[http://www.evergage.com/careers/](http://www.evergage.com/careers/)

Thanks! (Greg - CTO)

------
gibrown
REMOTE - Full Time - Data Wrangler - Automattic (makers of WordPress.com,
Jetpack, Polldaddy, Gravatar)

We're a distributed company with employees in 42 countries. Help us influence
the 24% of the web that runs on WordPress.

We're building out our data infrastructure. Each day we handle:

\- 3.5 Million New Posts & Comments From 196 countries

\- 39 Million Elasticsearch Queries In 137 languages

\- 33 Terabytes of Elasticsearch Data for 175M+ Unique Visitors

\- 0.5 billion pageviews

\- Millions of events streaming through Kafka, Hive, Impala, eventually Spark

No walls around the garden. Make the Open Web a smarter place.

[http://automattic.com/work-with-us/data-
wrangler/](http://automattic.com/work-with-us/data-wrangler/)

------
tintri
Tintri - tintri.com | Mountain View | Full-time, onsite preferred

Tintri is leading the charge for VM-aware storage and currently hiring across
the domains, including filesystems, kernel, platform (linux/x86), and more
(virtualization/UI/UX/etc). I'm more familiar with filesystems and platform
teams, which are very dynamic and close-knit but ping me to apply or know more
about other teams as well. We are looking for freshly minted to senior-level
engineers, with zeal for technology in general.

Apply here [http://www.tintri.com/careers](http://www.tintri.com/careers) or
ping me (ntrivedi @ tintri).

------
andylei
Addepar; New York, NY & Mountain View, CA; Full time; VISA; ONSITE only

Addepar is looking for engineers to join our growing Mountain View & Midtown
Manhattan offices! We're a fast growing startup trying to overhaul the data
infrastructure of finance. Engineering is at the core of Addepar's culture and
we are looking to add the best, brightest, and most passionate software
engineers to our teams. If you are excited about doing the best work of your
career in web development, distributed systems, analytics, data, automation,
or infrastructure, we want to talk to you!

Contact us at: careers.addepar.com OR email careers [at] addepar [dot] com to
learn more.

------
energysavvy
EnergySavvy -
[http://www.energysavvy.com/careers](http://www.energysavvy.com/careers) \-
Seattle,WA — ONSITE

If you’re up for something new in 2016, we’re changing the way electric and
gas utilities measure and manage energy efficiency. We’re solving problems
through boosting customer engagement, automating customer programs and
quantifying the results.

Tech we’re working with:

Python, Django, React, Javascript Postgres, nginx, elastic search, flask Free
lunch every day Weekly pun board Over 30 customers nationally

Looking for: Senior Backend Engineer DevOps Engineer

If you’re interested in learning more check out our careers page and email
christine at energysavvy.com.

No agencies!

------
atrachelt
MyFitnessPal - www.myfitnesspal.com | Onsite in San Francisco | Full Time

MyFitnessPal, part of Under Armour Connected Fitness, helps more than 100
million people live healthier, happier lives and we’re looking for passionate
people to join us! We’re currently hiring for backend and android engineers,
product analytics and more.

You can learn more about our office culture here:
[http://tinyurl.com/pge965b](http://tinyurl.com/pge965b)

Come make a difference with us and check out our open roles here:
[http://www.myfitnesspal.com/jobs](http://www.myfitnesspal.com/jobs)

------
phantomas1234
Denmark, Copenhagen | DTU Biosustain, Technical University of Denmark | ONSITE
| VISA

The Novo Nordisk Foundation Center for Biosustainability (DTU Biosustain) at
the technical university of Denmark (DTU) is seeking to hire two highly
motivated and skilled software engineers to help build a web-based software
platform for data-driven design of microbial cells and communities.

The Center conducts research on metabolic engineering and synthetic biology of
microbial and mammalian cell factories for chemical and therapeutic protein
production. The position will be within EU funded project to develop new
bioinformatics approaches that leverage system-level data for biotechnological
applications.

With advances in synthetic biology, genomes can now be edited at unprecedented
speed and fidelity allowing making multiple changes in the same genome at the
same time. This increases the need for computational tools to design cells and
communities of cells analogous to the tools used in Computer Aided Design
(CAD) of cars, buildings and other man-made objects. The European Commission
has awarded 6.3 million Euros to a four-year collaborative project to build
such a CAD tool for data-driven design of cells and microbial communities.
Applications will range from human health to sustainable production of
chemicals.

As a successful applicant, you will be part of a diverse team of scientists
and engineers from leading academic institutions and innovative companies that
will work towards this common goal.

For more details of the two positions, and to apply, please visit:

* Scientific Software Developer – Data Science for Synthetic Biology ([http://www.biosustain.dtu.dk/english/About/Vacant-Positions/...](http://www.biosustain.dtu.dk/english/About/Vacant-Positions/job?id=f1b9700d-6be4-439c-ab85-40330604bda5))

* Scientific Software Developer – Cell Factory Design Methods ([http://www.biosustain.dtu.dk/english/About/Vacant-Positions/...](http://www.biosustain.dtu.dk/english/About/Vacant-Positions/job?id=1bd3af44-312a-4378-af7a-e034a43896ee))

------
noinput
Giving Assistant [https://givingassistant.org](https://givingassistant.org) |
Front End & Full Stack | San Francisco, ONSITE

The most rewarding way to shop. We make it easy to earn Cash Back when
shopping online, pay high rates and fast. Save for the things you love in
life. Give a little or a lot to your favorite cause. We're looking for Front
End & Full Stack Engineers to help us create the most unique and rewarding
online shopping experience for millions of conscious consumers.

[http://giving-assistant.breezy.hr](http://giving-assistant.breezy.hr)

------
frisco
Transcriptic: Full-stack developer (emphasis on frontend)

Menlo Park, CA; [https://www.transcriptic.com/](https://www.transcriptic.com/)

Transcriptic is "Amazon Web Services" for the life sciences. Rather than carry
out wet-lab experiments by hand, researchers can code up (or visually
configure) their experimental protocols and then run them in Transcriptic's
central, highly automated 'biocenter' in an on-demand way. Customers have no
upfront capital costs and pay for only what they use. Life science research
today is incredibly slow, error-prone, monotonous, and expensive with
researchers spending many hours a day every day just moving small volumes of
liquids from one place to another. We're building a long-term company to
completely change the way life science research and development is done.

Among other things, we're looking for highly talented full-stack web
developers. On top of our robotic work cells is a slew of internal services as
well as a Rails app that acts as our lab information management system and
customer-facing UI. Challenges range from building rich, interactive
interfaces for composing protocols to presenting analytical data generated by
the lab back to the user. We use d3, Backbone, CoffeeScript, and React today,
but you'd be free to choose your own tools and libraries.

We're a rapidly growing startup (you'd be #36), well funded ($18M: Google
Ventures, IA Ventures, Data Collective, AME Cloud, Founders Fund) and have
customers at places like Harvard, MIT, Caltech, UCSF, and Stanford. You'd be
able to work on interesting science and hard technology in a small, all
technical team with lots of freedom and resources.

A biology background is preferred but not strictly necessary for outstanding
people.

[https://www.transcriptic.com/hiring/](https://www.transcriptic.com/hiring/)

If there isn't an opening listed for your specific background, don't get
discouraged, just apply to the thing that's closest or send us an email -
we're always looking for truly exceptional people in whatever role.

------
ILIKEPONIES
Underdog.io | New York, NY | [https://underdog.io](https://underdog.io) |
Full-Time | ONSITE or REMOTE

We’re looking to hire a full-stack engineer (engineer #3/employee #6).

Today, Underdog.io is a curated marketplace for talent. We connect amazing
people with founders and hiring managers at top technology companies.

We don’t charge placement fees because we’re not recruiters. We’re building
technology to reduce the noise of the job search and match. We started
Underdog.io because we experienced the pains associated with (1) hiring while
working at top startups and (2) looking for new opportunities.

Our platform is currently live in SF and NYC, where we work with 180+ awesome
startups. We’ve had to turn away one of every two companies that have tried to
join the network. We've proudly bootstrapped and profitable.

As we scale, we’ll focus on building tools for candidates to organize, search,
and discover new job opportunities. In our view of the future, job candidates
don’t receive unsolicited outreach from recruiters and companies don’t pay
placement fees for the vast majority of their hires. Job search is organized
and talented candidates have more high-quality options.

We use Python/Flask, Javascript/Node.js, PostgreSQL, Elastic Search, AWS.
We're also working on a project in Ruby/Sinatra. And we're big supporters of
open source.

Ideally, we're looking for a T-shaped Ruby Engineer.

Link to Github: [https://github.com/underdogio](https://github.com/underdogio)

Link to recent Medium post: [https://medium.com/@cmuir/lessons-from-sixteen-
months-of-boo...](https://medium.com/@cmuir/lessons-from-sixteen-months-of-
bootstrapping-at-underdog-io-6deb98344d31)

Email chris@underdog.io to apply.

Keywords: NYC, Brooklyn, Developer, Dev, Engineer, Python, Flask, Node.js,
Ruby, Sinatra, PostgreSQL, Elastic Search, Open Source,
[https://underdog.io/](https://underdog.io/)

------
jngiam1
Coursera | Mountain View, CA.

Coursera is growing! Have you taken a Coursera course? Come join us to make
them better and build the future of learning.

We have a great engineering team and are looking for frontend, backend, and
mobile engineers to join us. We use scala/play, react, cassandra, and other
technologies across our stack.

Making learning work well online is both challenging and extremely rewarding.

[https://www.coursera.org/about/careers](https://www.coursera.org/about/careers)
[https://tech.coursera.org/](https://tech.coursera.org/)

------
DanMcInerney
Coalfire | Denver, Seattle, Atlanta | Full-time | Onsite

Coalfire is a security company who is always looking for skilled penetration
testers. We have positions from junior penetration tester up to senior based
on experience. We absolutely hire people with no previous professional
security experience as long as you prove that you have the passion for it
through previous self-taught experience. Our clients include Fortune 50s and
travel is maybe 20% of the deal. We do web application hacking, network
hacking, even full-blown red team operations where essentially anything goes.
You should see our lock picking cabinet.

~~~
zacharycohn
You have any interest in people very skilled in parkour for physical security
tests? I'm currently at a fulltime job I'm not planning on leaving soon, but
it'd be interesting to talk/I can refer you some people. Email me - email is
in my profile.

------
codeinthehole
Octopus Energy | Hammersmith, London, UK

We are a new energy supplier for the UK market, and we're looking for
programmers (especially with Python experience) to join us. We're going to use
Python to build a modern infrastructure for interacting with both consumers
(via the web, mobile apps and smart-meters) and the industry (eg trading on
the wholesale market, managing the billing life cycle).

To start with, we'll be using Django and the Django-REST-framework for the
consumer-facing sites, and employing Pandas and Numpy for some of the heavier
data processing required. We use AWS heavily, employing most of the Hashicorp
toolset (Vagrant, Packer, Consul, Terraform) and are planning to use Lambda to
build event-driven functionality.

This is a great opportunity for several reasons:

* We have lots of difficult design challenges to solve. The UK energy market is very complicated and process-heavy - there's an awful lot of domain modelling that we need to get right.

* We have difficult technical problems to solve. With the advent of smart meters, we'll soon be processing millions of meter readings a day. We need the right technology in place to handle this smoothly as well as feeding data into a machine learning pipeline that models and predicts consumption.

* There's a great opportunity for disruption in the UK energy market. The big suppliers still dominate, but are not exactly popular. The energy landscape is changing as we move to more disaggregated forms of generation, with less predictability, more dynamism and smarter technology.

* You'll be working for a company that is genuinely helping to make the world a better place. We'll be helping move people onto using greener technology and consuming energy from renewable sources. This will all help transition the UK towards a lower carbon future.

More details here: [http://tech.octopus.energy/2015/11/23/tech-
jobs.html](http://tech.octopus.energy/2015/11/23/tech-jobs.html)

Our offices are in Hammersmith. We're open to some remote working but not 100%
remote at this early stage of the company.

------
faberbrain
1bios -- Truckee/Lake Tahoe, CA -- FULL-TIME, ONSITE or REMOTE

About 1bios:

* we provide a health engagement platform for health/life insurers, employers and care providers

* our products tie consumer health behavior to the cost of insurance and care -- using realtime tracking, monitoring, scoring/analytics, social, more

* we are based in Truckee/Lake Tahoe

We are currently hiring both front and back end engineers:

* UI development with Angular and React

* designing, developing, testing and maintaining the front-end codebase

* native iOS and Android apps via Cordova

* helping with visual assets and all ux

* Ruby backend services and APIs, on and off the Rails

* interest in functional programming is a bonus

* growing culture, brand, product as core team members

Please send inquiries to pro@1bios.co

------
kuisch
Wanderlust | Amsterdam, the Netherlands | Full Time | Onsite | Remote OK.

Wanderlust is a travel website that shows you where you can go based on what
you like and how much you can spend (www.wanderlust.ly)

I'm looking for a technical co-founder, ready to take charge of development
from here on out. Yes, you'd be the first technical hire; the third team
member. But we do have a closed beta version live at the moment.

More about who we're looking for here:
angel.co/wanderlust-8/jobs/99196-preferably-technical-co-founder

I'd love to talk specifics with you. Don't hesitate to reach out at
aron@wanderlust.ly

Cheers!

------
paradox95
Outbound (YC W15) - [https://outbound.io](https://outbound.io) San Francisco,
CA | on-site only | relocation possible.

We are hiring multiple positions including engineering, design, marketing and
sales. See all positions at
[https://jobs.lever.co/outbound](https://jobs.lever.co/outbound).

We're still a very small team of just 5 (2 full-time engineers). You'll be in
at the ground floor during an exciting period of growth.

Email Travis at travis[at]outbound[dot].io if interested or use the job
listing to apply.

------
jesperht
Suade ([https://suade.org](https://suade.org)) • ONSITE (London, UK) • Front-
end Software Engineer • Full time • NO VISA

We're bringing banks and regulators closer together with the help of
technology.

Join us and build the UI and visualizations needed by some of the most
important institutions in the world. We use AngularJS, D3 and more for this
challenging task.

More details: [https://suade.org/jobs/front-end-
picasso/](https://suade.org/jobs/front-end-picasso/)

Send your CV and a short intro to: jobs@suade.org

------
phillytom
Blackfynn | Philadelphia, PA | Full Time | ONSITE

[http://www.blackfynn.com](http://www.blackfynn.com)

Blackfynn is an early-stage startup looking to change how scientific
researchers manage their data, starting in neuroscience. We’re looking for 2
engineers to join our early-stage team (there are currently 4 of us full-
time). We’re looking to add someone who’s comfortable working across the stack
and someone specifically focused on web UI development.

Use your software skills to make a real difference in scientific medical
research.

For more info, drop me a note: tom at blackfynn.com

------
JohnnyLee
Readmore - [http://www.readmo.re](http://www.readmo.re) \- Amsterdam, The
Netherlands - ONSITE

I'm a developer at Readmore in Amsterdam and we're currently looking for an
on-site developer. We're a small company, so the responsibilities are varied,
but initially you would be focused on our customer-facing website. We're
currently growing and refreshing our systems, so there would be a good deal of
both responsibility and freedom in the position. If you'd like more
information please don't hesitate to get in touch.

Thanks!

David

------
nwilkens
MNX Solutions | Monroe, MI |
[https://www.mnxsolutions.com](https://www.mnxsolutions.com) | ONSITE

MNX Solutions is a server management and cloud hosting provider
([https://mnx.io](https://mnx.io)). We are looking for an experienced Linux
admin to join our team.

Please reach out and introduce yourself via email to hr@mnxsolutions.com and
reference this posting.

Additional information at
[https://www.mnxsolutions.com/jobs](https://www.mnxsolutions.com/jobs)

------
hughesl3
(Seattle, ONSITE with work from home flexibility) We're looking for a Software
Developer to join the team at Geocaching HQ and has experience in:

● 3-5 years of experience as a hands-on developer using recent Microsoft
technologies such as C#, SQL and the .NET framework ● ASP.NET, MVC, REST, WCF,
Web API ● Writing clean and testable code ● Pairing and unit testing ● Agile
environments using XP, Kanban or Scrum methodologies ● jQuery, HTML and CSS

To learn more and apply, please visit the Geocahing HQ Jobs page at
www.geocaching.com/jobs.

------
bpowers
Passport Inc - Charlotte, NC - INTERN, FULLTIME We’re building mobile payment
solutions for parking and transit. No more coins! We've found the best way to
form a relationship is through our programming challenge. Just show us your
skills.

[https://s3.amazonaws.com/passportmedia/Programming_Challenge...](https://s3.amazonaws.com/passportmedia/Programming_Challenge.pdf)

Feel free to reach out if you have questions or you need extra motivation to
complete the challenge. Cheers, Brad brad@gopassport.com

------
jackfoxy
Tachyus - San Mateo, CA - many open positions We are revolutionizing the oil
and gas industry, well funded, and (most importantly) producing significant
revenue. This is the opportunity for the right people to align with us and
share in ownership. We are a focused science and engineering driven team
working with real physical devices and processes measuring and analizing the
natural world. We take our Values statement seriously, so read it first and
decide. [http://www.tachyus.com/joinus/](http://www.tachyus.com/joinus/)

As a technology company, our long-term success is dependent on the skill and
alignment of our engineering team. We develop new software and hardware and
rely on our engineers to bring the company's vision to fruition. Every
engineer has the opportunity to make huge product contributions and has a
responsibility to promote internal collaboration and adherence to best
practices.

Software Engineer - DEVOPS

Our core physics and data science algorithms (what we call “Data Physics”) are
written in a combination of Python and Matlab. Tachyus data physics algorithms
solve large scale, difficult oil field problems using highly parallelizable,
dynamic computation environments. The algorithms are typically developed on a
Windows architecture but scale out to many Linux-based instances for
deployment. These algorithms integrate with a full stack web environment
running in F# and Typescript, which is deployed to Microsoft Azure and Google
cloud environments. Both environments operate in parallel. We seek engineers
who are excited to work on dynamic allocation of computation resources,
efficient operations, and cloud-scale operations.

Correctness (QA) Engineer

The Tachyus Correctness Engineer is a Software Engineer who specializes in
building the infrastructure to prove our software and algorithms produce
accurate results. The CE works closely with the Software and Science
organizations to prevent, catch, prioritize and eliminate errors in both
software and data. Correctness Engineering is also intimately involved in
continuous Integration and release management. He or she is an engineer at
heart, preferably with experience writing production code.

Many more positions in software,petroleum engineering, and business

------
marchwork
March [https://studiomarch.com](https://studiomarch.com) ▪︎ Developer ▪︎
Onsite ▪︎ Pune/India

We make products simpler and easier to use. We like to dabble in
offline/online industries where there is room for automation and better
design.

We’re currently working with a Bill Gates Foundation company that helps
scientists. We’re working with Elsevier to make books better. We’re adding
more automation to e-commerce. You: ▪︎ Generalist server-side and front-end
developer ▪︎ Have made stuff

E: hn+contact@studiomarch.com

Thanks and have a great 2016!

------
jbleich89
CLVmetrics |Full Stack Engineer - Early Employee | Philadelphia and NYC |
Onsite w/ some Remote

CLVmetrics is revolutionizing the way brands understand their customer base
and their marketing initiatives by providing every marketer with an instant,
accurate prediction of the long term, lifetime value of every customer. Our
technology equips marketing professionals with the predictive intelligence
they need to quickly and easily discover who their highest value customers
will be in the future, retain those customers for the long term, and acquire
more customers like them.

Our approach is horizontal and we're taking our fast, accurate, and actionable
predictive intelligence engine to companies of all sizes across many
verticals. We are revolutionizing how marketers interact with hundreds of
millions of customers each and every day. We need you as we are building a
world-class team of engineers, data scientists, statisticians, marketers and
more to bring this enterprise-grade predictive technology to life.

We are looking for Full Stack Engineers with a passion for dreaming up
efficient and scalable cloud-based technologies and then making those dreams
into a reality through elegant code. In a sea of open-source technology, you
know the right tool for the job and if you haven’t used that tool before, you
are eager to master it and add it to your arsenal.

You will be working directly with our statisticians and data scientists to
push the boundaries of predictive models for customer lifetime value and
consumer behavior in terms of both theory and implementation. As a full stack
engineer, you’ll be developing different pieces of the application from our
predictive intelligence engine through the user interfaces which companies to
discover who will be their most valuable users in the future.

Our stack includes Python, C++, and Javascript and technologies we're
currently working with include:

\- Apache Mesos

\- Apache Spark

\- React.js

Please email careers@clvmetrics.com to apply.

Also check out [http://www.clvmetrics.com](http://www.clvmetrics.com) to see
more roles we're hiring for including frontend and backend engineers as well
as data scientists.

------
bbeck
Main Street Hub // Austin, TX - ONSITE // email:
brandon.beck@mainstreethub.com

We are looking for a few experienced software engineers to join our small but
growing R&D team in downtown Austin. Within engineering we are a passionate
group of people who are extremely interested in building the software that
helps our customers around the country thrive in their local communities.
We’re a pretty small team (currently ~22 people) so you’ll have plenty of say
around how we develop software going forward. We are currently in the process
of modernizing our software platform to be more modular and truly data driven.
Our goal is to use data to make sure that we provide the right content to the
right consumer at the right time. We’re building our internal API using REST
based services implemented in Java, and while our front end is currently
implemented in PHP, we are migrating away from that. Some of the technologies
that we’re using: Dropwizard, Flyway, React, CloudFormation, Troposphere, and
Ansible. All new engineers get company provided downtown parking, flexible
work hours, 100% of their health insurance premiums paid for by the company,
the ability to choose their own work computer, and access to our kitchen with
plenty of drinks and snacks. We’re looking for individuals only so please NO
RECRUITERS OR AGENCIES (seriously, your emails will just go into the trash
folder so let's save each other's time). In addition we’re looking for full-
time employees who are already in Austin, TX or willing to relocate.

\---

Founded in 2010, Main Street Hub is the CRM for Local. We offer an integrated
social, web, and email marketing solution designed to help merchants get more
customers and keep them coming back by spreading word of mouth, extending
their customer service, managing their online reputation, and leveraging the
Main Street Hub’s merchant network. Main Street Hub was recently featured for
the second year in a row on the Inc. 500 list
([http://www.inc.com/profile/main-street-hub](http://www.inc.com/profile/main-
street-hub)) of America’s fastest growing companies and in the top 10 fastest
growing companies in Austin. Please see our website
([http://www.mainstreethub.com](http://www.mainstreethub.com)) for more
information.

~~~
bluecandle
Website appears to be down. (1pm, Jan 1st)

------
gkop
Binti | Software Engineer | SF | Onsite | Full-Time | Will transfer existing
v1sa

By dramatically reducing the time and expense required to adopt a child, Binti
aims to help more children find loving homes and make adoption a mainstream
choice for people building families.

We are moving urgently, shipping web software our customers love (and pay
for!), and having a lot of fun. I hope you will join us!

More info: [https://binti.com/careers/software-
engineer/](https://binti.com/careers/software-engineer/)

------
idodd
Back-End Engineers @ Jet.com in NYC!!

Looking for sharp software engineers to help Jet grow our platform as we look
to expand further in the ecommerce space. If you've ever had an interest in
functional programming at scale (we're built with F# using a .Net backend)
then maybe we should chat! We only launched in July '15 and still have a
number of large engineering projects to built and iterate on. Please feel free
to reach out directly if interested in hearing more, Ivan.Dodd@Jet.com or
check out our careers site (and reference hackernews).

Thanks!

-Ivan

------
alexzoltano
PayScale is hiring junior, senior, and lead full-stack software engineers in
Seattle, WA, onsite, full-time.

We have a service that tells you how much you should be paid in real-time and
we're building it with Amazon Web Services (AWS), React, ES6, and more. You'd
be reporting to me (@alexzdangelo, Software Development Manager).

SDE, Consumer:
[http://jobs.payscale.com/apply/me73AR](http://jobs.payscale.com/apply/me73AR)

Lead SDE, Conversion:
[http://jobs.payscale.com/apply/H8TLRh](http://jobs.payscale.com/apply/H8TLRh)

Sr. SDE, Conversion:
[http://jobs.payscale.com/apply/8ejo4j](http://jobs.payscale.com/apply/8ejo4j)

SDE, Conversion
[http://jobs.payscale.com/apply/UtOwOs](http://jobs.payscale.com/apply/UtOwOs)

What's it like to work at PayScale? Lots of laughter. People have lunch
together. Wine and board games on Fridays. There is a buzz in the air. Feels
like a startup with the stability of an established company.

What does the team do? We’re building significant new features and products on
PayScale.com’s public-facing site and services. Lots of opportunities to work
and learn alongside experts in UX, big data, distributed systems, machine
learning, search, and econometrics. You'll help us empower employers,
employees, and job seekers with real-time data, compellingly and
entertainingly presented. Your ideas are valued, your voice is heard and your
work has immediate impact.

Recent projects include putting PayScale.com on Amazon CloudFront and S3,
moving the front-end to React + ES6 + Webpack, building public APIs, and
organizing a hack day with our friends at Chef.

What we'll do Help you grow in your career. Offer mentoring. Encourage normal
work hours. Hackathons every three months. Lots of fun activities.

What you'll do Full-stack development with focus on the front-end. Research
and evangelize best practices and modern technologies. Work across teams and
products alongside a highly functional, world-class development team

------
mberman91
Dextro - NYC - Numerous open positions, full time - dextro.co

Systems Reliability Engineer | Deep Learning Specialist | Developer Advocate |
Ontology Specialist | Distributed Systems Engineer

Work with us to enable the next generation of apps, robots, smart devices, and
visual data analytics tools. As a member of our rapidly growing team, you will
architect and own whole new services that enable our product to be smarter and
faster.

[https://angel.co/dextro/jobs](https://angel.co/dextro/jobs)

------
jfpoole
Primate Labs | [http://www.primatelabs.com/](http://www.primatelabs.com/) |
Toronto, Ontario, Canada | Full-time Onsite

C++ Software Developer

Primate Labs is hiring C++ software developers to work on Geekbench, our
cross-platform benchmark application. This is a great position for anyone
interested in computer performance, high-level and low-level software
optimization, GPGPU programming, or cross-platform development. If this sounds
intriguing send me a note at john@primatelabs.com.

~~~
riyadparvez
How do I apply?

------
JustinAiken
[REMOTE] or [ONSITE] at either Mountain View or San Fransisco UserTesting.com
- [SENIOR] Rails / Ruby on Rails / Angular

HR Posting -> [https://www.smartrecruiters.com/UserTesting/86415004-sr-
soft...](https://www.smartrecruiters.com/UserTesting/86415004-sr-soft..).

I'm not in HR, I'm an engineer that started here about a few months ago,
loving it so far... if anyone has any questions, feel free to ask me! Email ->
jaiken at usertesting.com

------
nightvoomer
thePlatform ([https://www.theplatform.com](https://www.theplatform.com))

Seattle, WA; Denver,CO; New York, NY| onsite, fulltime/contract

We provide the industry’s leading online video publishing, encoding and
management solution called mpx. We are always looking for talented, energetic
people to help us innovate and grow our business. Everyone here is friendly
and amazingly smart. We also work with our customers (Client Integration
Engineers) to help them build video media into their small business websites
or even helping them build their own Netflix! We also are looking for devOps.

Technology Stack/Culture: Devops uses Chef, Rundeck, and ruby

Our testing Infrastructure is written in groovy

Our backend services are written in java

Client Integration Engineers will also write groovy to integrate customers
into our system

[https://www.theplatform.com/about-
us/careers/](https://www.theplatform.com/about-us/careers/)

Selected Job Opportunities: SDET - Test Infrastructure, Product Owner, Client
Integration Engineer, Full Stack Engineer, Front End Developer, Software
Engineer - Manifest

Highlighted Benefits: Company bonuses, 21 days paid time off + 7 paid
holidays, Free Cable and Internet and Home Security System, Dental, Vision,
Health, Adoption Assistance

Contact mckendon[at]acm[dot]org For more information/questions.

------
rwalker
Apple, Inc. | Cupertino

Apple’s Siri is looking for exceptional engineers, designers, and project
managers well versed in machine learning, natural language, speech
recognition, server automation, and/or mobile software development. Siri is
used on countless iOS and watchOS devices and handles over a billion requests
per week.

If you’re passionate about sports, home automation, quality or one of a
variety of open positions you’ll be right at home.

Apply online or send a resume and a feature request to brittanyd@apple.com.

------
jamalex
Learning Equality -
[https://learningequality.org/](https://learningequality.org/) \- San Diego,
CA -- Onsite | Full-time

Who we are

========

We’re a small nonprofit committed to bringing the online education revolution
to the 60% of the world without Internet. We started 3 years ago with KA Lite
([https://learningequality.org/ka-lite/](https://learningequality.org/ka-
lite/)), an offline-installable platform bundling Khan Academy content and our
own student tracking tools in an easy to install bundle. KA Lite has already
reached over 2.1 million learners in 160+ countries.

We’re now starting to work on our next-gen offline ed-tech platform, Kolibri
([https://learningequality.org/kolibri/](https://learningequality.org/kolibri/)),
which aims to incorporate not only a wider set of content from partners, with
alignment to local standards, but also allow anyone to create their own videos
and exercises to meet the needs of their local context.

Positions

======

Full-stack Web Developer -- You will need to have some experience doing full-
stack web development -- the specific stack we use is Javascript, Backbone.js,
jQuery, HTML, CSS/LESS , Python and Django. We’re designing Kolibri as a small
core app with the majority of user-facing features implemented as plugins. As
an initial project, you’ll be working on creating a plugin that ports one of
KA Lite’s features into Kolibri.

Executive Assistant/Office Manager -- You will have two roles - As “Executive
Assistant”, you will be responsible for supporting core team members with
communications, planning, drafting, and research. As “Office Manager”, you’ll
be responsible for making sure the office runs smoothly, including handling
mail, ordering supplies, organizing events and so forth. This is a combined
role, with the exact job title and focus areas negotiable based on skills and
interests.

Benefits

======

\- Salary at the same levels as other core team members

\- Retirement plan with matching employer contributions

\- Health care + dental insurance

\- Flexible and generous vacation policy

\- Working in sunny San Diego

Read more and apply at:
[https://learningequality.org/about/jobs/](https://learningequality.org/about/jobs/)

------
dankohn1
Spreemo | New York City | Senior Software Engineers (Rails) | Onsite

Spreemo, newly funded healthcare marketplace in FiDi (downtown Manhattan) in
New York City (NYC). Looking for senior full-stack Ruby on Rails developers.
Good pay, environment, and team. Help fix healthcare by providing transparency
in both cost and quality.

[http://spreemo.com/careers/senior-rails-
developer/](http://spreemo.com/careers/senior-rails-developer/)

------
zachsnow
FareHarbor | ONSITE, SF, CA | FULL TIME | jobs+product@fareharbor.com

FareHarbor is hiring full time front-end (AngularJS), back-end
(Django/Python), and full-stack/generalist (whatever works best) engineers at
our San Francisco office. We offer market-rate salary, flexible working hours
and location, and the odd trip to the Hawaii office :)

Check us out! [https://fareharbor.com/jobs/](https://fareharbor.com/jobs/)

------
sweenzor
Uber Advanced Technologies Center — Pittsburgh — Full Time

We focus on vehicle autonomy, mapping and safety systems. We're hiring across
a range of areas to support this work: machine learning, planning, control,
mapping, perception and simulation.

We're also looking for product people, mobile and backend engineers.

[http://www.uberatc.com/hiring/](http://www.uberatc.com/hiring/) or send me an
email: sweeney@uber.com

------
iwaffles
Sidestep is hiring web developers for front end, fullstack and backend
positions.

We're a small startup that focuses on the live entertainment industry with
much of our footing working with musicians like Fall Out Boy, 30 Seconds to
Mars, Jack's Mannequin, Paramore and many more.

Interested? Let me know! matt@sidestepapp.com

There's also more info available here:
[http://sidestepapp.com/jobs](http://sidestepapp.com/jobs)

------
joshwais
Jet.com | Hoboken, New Jersey (NYC area) | Onsite | Full Time | eCommerce

Director of Product Management [https://jet.com/about-us/working-at-
jet/jobs?gh_jid=113870](https://jet.com/about-us/working-at-
jet/jobs?gh_jid=113870)

We're looking for someone to lead our team of PMs building out our customer
facing product (web and apps).

Please apply online or email me at my first name @ our url.

------
iSimone
iubenda.com | Milano / Bologna / Remote, onsite

[https://www.iubenda.com/en/help/posts/1812](https://www.iubenda.com/en/help/posts/1812)

We are one of the few Italian web companies with an international vision and
purpose. We have an onsite and partly remote, international team and we'd like
to add more people who believe in our vision and would like to shape the
future of our company.

We currently serve over 16.000 paying customers in 100+ different countries.
The company is very healthy and financing its growth independently. You can
check out our website at www.iubenda.com. The legal market has been largely
untouched by the digital revolution. Our aim is to be the leading providers of
online legal services. We started from offering privacy/e-commerce compliance
to SMB and so far we’ve been dominating this small niche.

The positions we're hiring for: \+ Lawyer \+ Business Developer, Enterprise
and Inbound Sales Agent \+ Senior JS Developer \+ UI Designer and HTML/CSS
developer

Get in touch with me at simon at iubenda.com, I'm looking forward to talk to
you

------
knocte
Gatecoin ([http://gatecoin.com](http://gatecoin.com)) | Hong Kong ONSITE |
Multiple Positions | Fulltime

We're a regulated bitcoin/ether(/others) exchange in Hong Kong, with many
projects in our backlog! We're looking for engineers in 3 positions: a) Devs
b) Ops c) DevOps d) Security (+DevOps)

We use Linux&Windows systems. Get in contact to know more at knocte@gmail.com

------
xly
Mattr | [http://mattr.co](http://mattr.co) | Austin, TX | Full Time | REMOTE
or ONSITE

Mattr is a Social Analytics and Influencer Marketing startup located in
Austin, Texas. Mattr provides a rich and colorful picture of a brand’s social
media audience—who’s influential, what influences them, and how to engage on a
personal level by uncovering values and intent.

We are seeking a mid/senior level Ruby on Rails Developer with a get-it-done
attitude to join our small team of developers. We work a flexible schedule and
like to get things done without worrying about too much red tape. We embrace
new technologies and like to work with people who are passionate about their
craft. We place an emphasis on open collaboration and ownership.

MINIMUM REQUIREMENTS:

* Proven working experience in developing applications with Ruby on Rails.

* Proficient with documenting, debugging and testing Ruby on Rails applications (unit/integration tests)

* Solid understanding of MySQL database structuring and optimization. Elasticsearch experience is a plus.

* Ability to work within an existing, large codebase

* Thorough understanding of version control using Git

* Experienced with OSX, Vagrant, Linux and efficient working within the command line and rails console

* An understanding of AWS (EC2, S3, etc.) and Amazon web frameworks is a plus

* Self-motivation and the ability to quickly catch on to new concepts

* Excellent communication skills and able to work within a small team setting.

* Experience working within an Agile environment.

* Reliable internet connection and availability during standard company hours

BENEFITS:

* Flexible hours

* Full benefits package including health, dental, vision, life insurance and 401k

* 4 Weeks vacation (5 weeks after first year)

* Stock Options

* Company provided cell phone and Macbook Pro

* Company sponsored training resources and travel to conferences of your choice

If interested, contact us at careers@mattr.co and please include your resume,
work samples, and salary requirements. Recruiters - Do not contact us.

------
ngoel36
Uber Technologies | San Francisco & NYC | Full-time | Engineering (full-stack,
all levels), Product Managers, Design, Data Analysts

Come help build the future of transportation! We're hiring across the board,
learn about the positions here:
[https://www.uber.com/jobs](https://www.uber.com/jobs)

Reach out at ngoel@uber.com with your resume if you're interested!

~~~
p4wnc6
Similar question as with the other Uber posting: some of the positions look
interesting... but can you share whether the SF or NY offices provide private
office space or only open-plan offices?

------
getpay
Getpay.me - [https://getpay.me](https://getpay.me) \- REMOTE - Full Time -
Internship

We are hiring web developers for our cryptocurrency payment gateway system.

    
    
       - PHP, Javascript, HTML, CSS, Bootstrap
    
       - Blockchain knowledge
    
       - Interested in Bitcoin and other cryptocurrency technologies
    
    

Send your CV and a short intro to: pay@getpay.me

------
qbi_
Tetrane - [http://tetrane.com/en/](http://tetrane.com/en/) | Mâcon, France
(near Lyon) | ONSITE | SW engineer & Reverse engineer

We're a small startup building a dynamic tool for reverse-engineers: recording
the entire execution of a VM (on a limited timespan) & replaying it on our
custom symbolic CPU for manual analysis. The user gets to see, down to the
assembly language, exactly what happened on the machine. It's a really, really
cool project to work on:

\- no such tool exist on the market yet

\- we get to have a strong relationship with some of our clients which are at
the top of their field

\- it's down to earth, down to the metal

\- it's all developed on Debian, but we may have to dive into any OS'
internals

The kind of problems we face every day look like:

\- managing the amount of data we generate & reworking our backend to scale it
up

\- fixing our emulation engine, extending the x86 support and planning new
architectures

\- providing insight through new, relevant data visualizations

We're looking for very autonomous software engineers for R&D and UX
developments (see
[http://tetrane.com/recrutement.html](http://tetrane.com/recrutement.html)):
C++ & python, Qt, basic computer architecture knowledge but more importantly a
strong, strong ability - and will - to learn.

If you're a reverse-engineer, we need you as well! Basically, we want you to
eat our own dogfood and give us bug-reports, insights and visibility :) You'll
have the opportunity to help create the next-gen set of tools, you'll have a
lot of freedom in what you choose to work on, you'll have time to improve your
skills and your network of relations. Working with us could be a very
interesting step in your career.

All in all, we are looking for people who are self-driven, creative but
rigorous and good team-players. We believe in giving a lot of room in choosing
what you work on based on what you perceive as the most urgent, but the whole
team must be involved and support your decisions.

If you're interested, shoot us an email at jobs (at) tetrane dot com !

Hope it's not too late to post here, and hope to see you soon :)

------
EmilLondon
Citymapper. London, UK. (ONSITE VISA INTERNS)

Help build the world's best urban navigation app!

We are recruiting for all roles: mobile and backend, data science, DevOps,
design, marketing, and more. PhDs especially welcome to apply.

See [https://citymapper.com/jobs/](https://citymapper.com/jobs/) Contact me at
emil at citymapper dot com \-----

------
ukd1
REMOTE / VISA / INTERNATIONAL REMOTE / SAN FRANCISCO: Rainforest QA (YC S12)
is hiring for all sorts of engineering and sales roles. You can checkout the
details, plus more about the company at
[https://www.rainforestqa.com/jobs](https://www.rainforestqa.com/jobs) :)

------
asanwal
CB Insights | New York, NY | Full-time

We're hiring for just over 50 positions now in engineering (full-stack &
machine learning), sales, research, and marketing.

All open positions listed here -
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/cbinsights](https://boards.greenhouse.io/cbinsights)

Help us take on the Pundit Industrial Complex

------
anaximander
wellConnectd, Inc. | Boston, MA, USA | ONSITE | Contract, Full-Time

Lead Front-end Developer

wellConnectd is a Boston-based startup with a small but growing team. We're
building a web and mobile platform that is already helping physical therapy
patients get better and gives physical therapists insight into patient-
generated data never before captured.

We're looking for a Lead Front-end Developer to take ownership of a large
portion of our web development and potentially mobile app development. Solid
Javascript chops required, React/React Native experience highly-valued. You
should have a knack for building beautiful, usable UIs. This is a full-time
contract position (3-6 months) that could very well lead to full-time
employment for the right candidate.

Full job description at
[http://www.wellconnectd.com/careers/](http://www.wellconnectd.com/careers/)

Contact careers@wellconnectd.com

------
deborah_rocket
BERLIN, GERMANY | ONSITE, VISA SUPPORT | System Administrator (m/f) - Rocket
Labs (Rocket Internet) | [https://www.rocket-
internet.com/careers/rocket/engineering/o...](https://www.rocket-
internet.com/careers/rocket/engineering/o65h2fwe)

------
flavor8
Execvision - [http://execvision.io](http://execvision.io) \- Arlington, VA --
REMOTE or ONSITE

We're looking for mid-senior Python engineers to help grow our startup.
Required: 5+ years with Python & web development. Nice to have: NLP, machine
learning, transcription / speech recognition.

jobs@4rc.io

------
wc-
Digital H2O | Chicago, IL |
[http://www.digitalh2o.com/](http://www.digitalh2o.com/) | Full Time | ONSITE

Digital H2O, a water-focused SaaS company, is looking for talented software
engineers to join us in building products to solve the challenge of
sustainably managing, monitoring, and forecasting water supply and demand in
cost-effective ways.

Digital H2O offers an agile work environment where you can have a large impact
on the direction and success of the company. As a Senior Software Engineer you
are given the opportunity to own products and features from start to finish,
design to delivery, using the best tools for the job at hand. In return we
offer a competitive salary, full health benefits, 401K matching, annual
bonuses, relocation assistance, a generous paid vacation policy, and more.

There are many products a Senior Software Engineer has the opportunity to help
us build, including:

    
    
      - Our water market intelligence platform using Python, MongoDB, Pandas, AWS, and more to build a comprehensive view into the world of water demand and supply
    
      - Water forecasting and modeling analytics using Python, Scikit-Learn, and proprietary machine learning techniques
    
      - Customer-facing Data APIs powered by NodeJS, Python, PostgreSQL, and AWS
    
      - Platform designed for receiving and analyzing real-time industrial water data from  field deployed remote monitoring sensors
    
      - New products from the ground up
    

A strong fit for this position will have most of the following:

    
    
      - Significant software development experience and language familiarity (Python is our primary language but we believe talented engineers can quickly learn new languages)
    
      - Comfort and familiarity with at least one SQL or NoSQL database
    
      - Experience with developing and consuming web services and SaaS products
    
      - Strong collaboration and communication skills to work in a fast-paced, entrepreneurial environment
    

Other things we would love to see:

    
    
      - 3+ years professional experience
    
      - Experience scaling data and infrastructure to one, to ten, to hundreds of terabytes, and beyond
    
      - Familiarity with Amazon AWS
    
      - A love of Pandas, NumPy and other Python data packages
    
      - A degree in computer science, statistics, environmental science, or related STEM field
    
      - An ambition for solving complex problems while working both autonomously and with a team
    

Email wcleveland ( a t ) digitalh2o.com to apply!

------
timgluz
Stockholm/Sweden | Clojure programmer | #ONSITE

I'm looking for Clojure programmer to join my backend & services team.

Here's more information about the position:
[https://gist.github.com/timgluz/00a76995d9665ead12d3](https://gist.github.com/timgluz/00a76995d9665ead12d3)

------
dan_manges
ROOT — Columbus, OH — Onsite

We're an auto insurance startup primarily looking for Ruby/Rails developers.
I'd love to talk to anybody in the Columbus area, or anybody who is interested
in this space. My email address is in my profile.

[https://www.joinroot.com](https://www.joinroot.com)

------
gz5
TextStrong | REMOTE | [https://www.TextStrong.com](https://www.TextStrong.com)

SMS/MMS is the new phone call, and TextStrong is the new PBX, giving text
messaging lines to businesses that they control from anywhere inside the
TextStrong app.

We are looking for:

\+ Business development lead

\+ Senior JS engineer

Email jane <at> textstrong.com

------
dysgath
UserTesting - ONSITE (Mountain View + SF) - DATA SCIENTIST - FULL TIME - NO
VISA

Usertesting is the leading User Experience Research platform looking for data
scientists passionate about using data to understand and optimize UX research
done at scale.

For more information, please email me directly at dpuett@usertesting.com

~~~
JustinAiken
Hi Doug!

------
JesseAldridge
GigWalk | San Francisco | Onsite | Full Time

GigWalk is hiring Python backend devs:
[http://www.gigwalk.com/careers](http://www.gigwalk.com/careers)

Flask, Mongo, Postgres, ElasticSearch

I like it here. It's way less stressful than other places I've worked at.

~~~
ddorian43
Do you guys offer remote? I remember you once did, but maybe not anymore ?

~~~
JesseAldridge
We definitely do have remote engineers. But I think management wants to move
toward on-site. So unless you have superhuman abilities, probably not.

------
rdl
CloudFlare [https://www.cloudflare.com/](https://www.cloudflare.com/) | San
Francisco, CA; London, UK; Singapore, SG | VISA, ONSITE

CloudFlare is building a better Internet -- performance and security
optimization at the edge. Our long term goal is to give every site the same
performance, security, and reliability that major sites like Google and
Facebook accomplish, without any specialized network hardware or complicated
administration. We enhance over 2 million sites, including this one. We're
hiring for a variety of roles -- started 2015 at 128, ended around 220,
doubling again in 2016. This is a perfect time to join -- product market fit
is established, but there's a lot of great engineering, product, sales, and
support work to be done. We've publicly said we're profitable and on track for
long term independent success.

You may wish to check out our blog to see the kinds of engineering work we do.
([https://blog.cloudflare.com/](https://blog.cloudflare.com/)).
[https://www.cloudflare.com/join-our-team](https://www.cloudflare.com/join-
our-team) has a listing of positions.

We're always hiring for operations/SRE, sales, general systems engineering
(mostly in Go, nginx, and network, as well as DNS at scale), and web
development.

Specific roles we're keen to hire include:

0) Great operations/SRE staff: operating our system at scale (65+ datacenters
around the world, 24x7 coverage, millions of sites) requires highly competent,
hard-working, and communicative engineers.

1) Billing engineer -- someone to take the lead as we build a new billing
system. Also hiring a billing PM. We're using a great YC company's billing
product.

2) Great front-end engineers -- building new UI/UX to expose controls and data
to customers is an increasing portion of what we do. Our current front-end
stack is Backbone + Marionette with Browserify and Sass. Our new projects are
using React + Redux + Babel + css-modules, and generally adopting Higher Order
Components. We're also starting the process of re-imagining our main WWW
Front-end stack with a migration to Redux.

3) Systems Engineer -- looking for people to help serve even more traffic,
build infrastructure for security and robustness, and contribute back to open
source projects. We make extensive use of nginx, lua/luajit, and ssl-at-scale.

4) "Prototyping engineers" \-- people who want to prototype things in go
(backend) through js frontend. We're adding a lot of new products in 2016, and
people who love building the first prototype and pilot versions of these
products make everything faster.

If you're interested, please apply through the
[https://www.cloudflare.com/join-our-team](https://www.cloudflare.com/join-
our-team) link

~~~
arcticf0x
Applied. Hoping for an interview. Really keen on working at CloudFlare.

------
evtothedev
Full Time | San Francisco, CA | Onsite | Competitive Salary, benefits, and
generous options.

Snapdocs is a early-stage, rapidly growing company looking for a battle-
hardened rails engineer. The ideal candidate is someone who plans to become a
lead engineer (or perhaps a product manager) in the not too distant future.

We're a small team tackling the absolutely massive mortgage market. We're
bringing modern, elegant software to a field that still relies on fax machines
and manilla envelopes. We bring security, efficiency and joy to a paper-based
pillar of the US economy.

The type of problems we're tackling involve workflow, product design, and
data. Monolith vs microservice is an ongoing debate. We are working to find a
good authentication pattern that allows for people to work across companies in
multiple roles (which is trickier than you might think!). Domain Driven Design
is our guiding light.

Snapdocs’ culture is one that trusts its team members to make smart decisions.
This means we value both independent work as well as seeking collaboration.
We're becoming ubiquitous in one segment of the market and we're looking to
hire another core engineer to help us expand further.

==Job Description and Required Skills== * Rails Engineer. 3+ years experience,
but more is welcome. Ideally, you're a full stack coder. But in reality, you
probably lean either towards the front or the back end. That's fine, so long
as you know (and are proud of) your strengths.

* Being the 5th member of on a fast-growing technical team. This means helping to form a healthy and happy culture. We strive to be respectful of each other's time and point of view. We're learning how to do this together. We want to create a place where it's OK to fail, and that you know the team has your back the whole way through.

* Self-motivated. To us that means when you get an interesting problem, you will rip into it until you understand its nuances and perhaps have a glimpse of the solution.

* Empathy. We work closely with our customers, meaning phone calls, emails, and sometimes lunch. It is important in this job to listen to them so that we can build what they need and want.

* Knowledge of AWS would be excellent.

* UX experience (or interest in cultivating it) would be excellent.

Send an email to jobs@snapdocs.com telling us about yourself. Please include a
resume and a link to github (and specific github repos) if your profile is
informative.

------
chrismorgan
roi.com.au | Melbourne, Australia (ONSITE)

Full stack generalist web developer. (Frontend, backend, ops, sysadmin, even
some tech support for the other employees if you want.)

Join me in maintaining the company’s in-house tools and developing new things
that will be useful for the company. Python, Django, that sort of thing, and
looking into tools like Ember.js for certain new projects.

Full listing at [https://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/104853/full-stack-
gen...](https://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/104853/full-stack-generalist-
web-developer-roicomau).

Feel free to email me directly at chris.morgan+hiring@roi.com.au.

------
michaelhoffman
Princess Margaret Cancer Centre: Postdoctoral fellowships in computational
biology and machine learning -
[http://pmgenomics.ca/hoffmanlab/join/](http://pmgenomics.ca/hoffmanlab/join/)

Toronto, ON

The Hoffman Lab at the Princess Margaret Cancer Centre and the University of
Toronto, seeks new members for our team. We develop machine learning
techniques to better understand chromatin biology. These models and algorithms
transform high-dimensional functional genomics data into interpretable
patterns and lead to new biological insight. A key focus of the lab is to
train a new generation of computational biologists.

We seek postdoctoral fellows for several projects in computational genomics
and machine learning. Selected projects include:

1\. Integrating epigenomic and sequence data to better understand human gene
regulation.

2\. Creating models of transcription factor binding that allow us to predict
the effects of perturbations.

3\. Developing deep learning techniques to find novel behavior in multiple
functional genomics datasets.

 _Required qualifications_ : Doctorate in computational biology, computer
science, electrical engineering, statistics, or physics, obtained within the
last five years. Submitted first-author or joint first-author papers in
genomics or machine learning research. Experience in scientific programming in
a Unix environment.

 _Not required, but preferred qualifications_ : Experience with epigenomics
and graphical models. Published first-author papers in peer-reviewed journals
or refereed conference proceedings. Experience programming in Python, R, C,
and C++.

 _Benefits_ : Includes extended medical insurance, dental insurance, maternity
benefits (15 weeks), parental benefits (additional 35 weeks), child care
program (fee applies), Canada Pension Plan contributions, and employment
insurance. Flexible work hours.

We will consider candidates who need a VISA to work in Canada. We are
especially interested in candidates who are women or members of
underrepresented minorities.

 _To apply_ : We will accept applications until the position is filled. Please
submit your CV (as PDF), one representative paper (as PDF), the URL of a code
sample, and the names, email addresses, and phone numbers of three references
to the address at
[http://pmgenomics.ca/hoffmanlab/join/#postdoc](http://pmgenomics.ca/hoffmanlab/join/#postdoc)

------
svec
iRobot | Boston, MA and Pasadena, CA | ONSITE

Happy 2016!

iRobot, maker of the Roomba vacuuming robot, builds all sorts of robots to
help people (and carry cats), and we're hiring all sorts of software engineers
- cloud, robotics, Android, iOS, embedded, and more. Please check out all our
jobs at:

[https://careers-irobot.icims.com/jobs/search?pr=0](https://careers-
irobot.icims.com/jobs/search?pr=0)

And please email me with any questions, I'm always happy to talk to other
HN'ers: csvec and then the at sign followed by irobot dot com.

------
jacques_chester
Pivotal | ONSITE SF, NYC, Palo Alto and many, many locations worldwide |
Engineers, Designers, Product Managers, Data Scientists | Visa and relocation
assistance

First things first. We look for aptitude over APIs. It doesn't matter whether
your resumé says PHP or PhD: if you're smart, know some stuff and have
empathy, we want to work with you.

Pivotal's goal is to change the way the world makes software and we kinda
sorta _really mean it_. We're broken into three basic divisions: Pivotal Labs
(yes, _that_ Pivotal Labs), Pivotal Cloud Foundry and Pivotal Big Data.
Rotations between divisions, temporarily or permanently, are possible.

We have offices in San Francisco, New York City, Santa Monica, Palo Alto,
Seattle, Boulder, Denver, Chicago, Boston, Washington DC, Toronto, London,
Dublin, Tokyo and Sydney. We will soon be opening an office in Berlin as well,
with more to come. Relocations, temporarily or permanently, are possible.

Each of the three divisions has a constantly evolving and deliberately cross-
pollinated culture. We are constantly thinking about how we work and how we
can work more sensibly, effectively and enjoyably. Right now we are
particularly trying to grow in Labs and Cloud Foundry.

\-- _Pivotal Labs_ , from which the company draws its name and cultural seed,
helps clients to become better at development. For engineering we are
religiously lean and agile. In practice that means we pair program and TDD
every line of code from the outside. Our product managers are fantastic at
keeping products sharply focused, our designers are masters from users to
pixels. We have a growing data science practice, and some engagements include
all four roles.

\-- _Cloud Foundry_ solves application deployment and management. We're the
main contributors to the Cloud Foundry project. We're constantly improving the
leading opensource PaaS -- our distribution has the fastest-growing sales of
any opensource product _ever_.

It's also the only PaaS I'd personally bet a company on. Except for integrated
upstream code, every line is pair programmed and TDD'd. We dogfood the cutting
edge of the technology on our own commercial public cloud (Pivotal Web
Services). It works because we took the XP and Lean DNA of Pivotal Labs and
scaled it up to build the best cloud platform bar none.

\-- _Generally_

At our offices we have free breakfast, weekly tech talks, good benefits and
competitive pay. Ping pong is not mandatory, but it's popular. I think west-
coast ping pong is harder to beat, but east-coast style is more entertaining
to watch. The beer fridge has more IPA than I prefer but I guess that's life
in paradise.

We provide visa and relocation assistance. In the NYC office we have about 15
people from overseas, including Australians like me.

You can apply through our website:
[http://pivotal.io/careers](http://pivotal.io/careers). You can also email me
at jchester+hn@pivotal.io to answer any questions you might have and
potentially help me score one of our generous referral bonuses.

For what it's worth, I'm just an engineer. My replies might not be immediate,
sorry.

------
latestdatabase5
We hiring for my website affiliat marketing. Our website name
[http://www.latestdatabase.com/](http://www.latestdatabase.com/)

------
apbp
Transcriptic | Full Time | ONSITE (Menlo Park, CA) | www.transcriptic.com

All job listings:
[https://www.transcriptic.com/hiring](https://www.transcriptic.com/hiring)

Transcriptic is setting new standards for basic research by making life
science discoveries cheaper, faster, and more accessible than anyone thought
possible. We enable scientists to run experiments on our automated work cells
via our web application from anywhere in the world. Rather than carry out wet-
lab experiments by hand, researchers can code up (or visually configure) their
experimental protocols and then run them in Transcriptic's central, highly
automated 'biocenter' in an on-demand way. Customers have no upfront capital
costs and pay for only what they use. Life science research today is
incredibly slow, error-prone, monotonous, and expensive with researchers
spending many hours a day every day just moving small volumes of liquids from
one place to another. We're building a long-term company to completely change
the way life science research and development is done.

On top of our robotic work cells is a slew of internal services as well as a
Rails app that acts as our lab information management system and customer-
facing UI. Challenges for our web devs range from building rich, interactive
interfaces for composing protocols to presenting analytical data generated by
the lab back to the user. We use d3, React, and CoffeeScript today, but you'd
be free to choose your own tools and libraries.

Our bioengineers apply math to hard biological problems, ranging from liquid
handling optimization to reasoning about how "identical" reagents diverge over
time to interfere with reproducibility. You'll have an opportunity to do
original research with internal capacity, too.

We're a rapidly growing startup, now 30-something people, well funded ($15M)
and have customers at places like Harvard, MIT, Caltech, UCSF, and Stanford.
You'd be able to work on interesting science and hard technology in a small,
all technical team with lots of freedom and resources.

We're looking for talented engineers and bioengineers to join our team. You'll
have competitive salary and benefits, subsidized commuting, free caffeine and
food, and great teammates.

Recent coverage:
[http://learn.transcriptic.com/press/](http://learn.transcriptic.com/press/)
All job listings:
[https://www.transcriptic.com/hiring](https://www.transcriptic.com/hiring)
team at transcriptic.com

------
navahq
Nava | Washington DC* | Experienced full-stack developers/devops/product
manager/operations | On-site - Full-time

We're a small team of engineers and designers from Silicon Valley that came
out to DC last year to help fix Healthcare.gov. It turns out there’s a lot
more to fix, and it’s surprising how much can be fixed by a small group of
resourceful people with a Silicon Valley mindset, deep technical experience,
working closely with dedicated civil servants in government.

Our revamped Healthcare.gov application is used by millions, converts 35%
better, and halves the completion time. The login system we rebuilt is about
two orders of magnitude more reliable and two orders of magnitude less
expensive; for example, it’s about $70M less per year to operate.

People die because the Veteran's Administration is months behind in processing
claims. The Social Security Administration pays benefits to millions of
deceased Americans. $80 billion is spent every year on federal IT contracting,
and 96% of projects are deemed failures. [0] That’s not because there’s some
conspiracy or because government is inherently incapable of doing it right.
These are complicated legacy systems and processes, and there are very few
people with modern tech industry experience who are aware of these problems
and willing to help fix them. You can help change that.

Our team is about fifteen people (Stanford, Google, Khan Academy, Dropbox, YC
alums) in DC and SF, and we plan to grow significantly in 2016.

We’re looking for: * experienced full-stack engineers * experienced devops
engineers * a product manager with a technical background * a hyper-
resourceful operations person

We have a social mission (we incorporated as a public benefit corporation),
but we pay market compensation (above market, for DC) and equity (above
market).

If you'd like to build software and infrastructure that radically improves how
our government serves people, we’d love to hear from you at jobs@navahq.com

Learn more about us: [http://navahq.com](http://navahq.com) Job descriptions:
[http://jobs.lever.co/nava](http://jobs.lever.co/nava)

*Not in DC / able to relocate, but intrigued and in SF? Talk to us!

[0]
[http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/wonkblog/wp/2013/10/22/t...](http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/wonkblog/wp/2013/10/22/the-
lessons-of-healthcare-gov-stretch-far-beyond-obamacare/)

------
mattcaldwell
Endgame combines the industry's deepest understanding of enterprise
vulnerabilities and evolving threats with proven science and the software
automation necessary for federal and commercial organizations to "turn the map
around" and think like an adversary. Endgame enables customers to successfully
automate the hunt - pursue, contain and eliminate the most advanced
adversaries before they cause damage and loss.

Why Endgame?

At Endgame, people are everything. Our Arlington team operates at the cutting
edge of technology, building products that protect enterprises against the
most committed cyber adversaries.

Our team boasts some of the industry's brightest and most sought after minds
in this field. We are passionate about what we do. We take our business
seriously, but our environment is fun, energetic and highly collaborative. We
understand that to build a great product, you need great people. This is a
unique opportunity to be part of a team of talented individuals who are out to
shape the future of cyber security.

Endgame is characterized by a high degree of autonomy and flexibility,
intellectual engagement, and a competitive compensation structure that rewards
performance. We do not discriminate on the basis of age, disability, gender,
national origin, race, religion or sexual orientation.

Endgame is hiring (for the positions below and more)!

\- QA Engineer, Arlington, VA:
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3hPwKhw8](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3hPwKhw8)

\- Senior Back End Engineer, Arlington, VA:
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3nQwKhwf](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3nQwKhwf)

\- Senior Software Engineer - Windows Kernel, Arlington, VA or San Francisco,
CA: [http://app.jobvite.com/m?3wQwKhwo](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3wQwKhwo)

\- Front End Engineer - Arlington, VA:
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3FQwKhwx](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3FQwKhwx)

\- Senior DevOps Engineer - Arlington, VA:
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3HQwKhwz](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3HQwKhwz)

\- Senior Back End Engineer - San Francisco, CA:
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3SQwKhwK](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3SQwKhwK)

\- Senior Customer Support Engineer - San Francisco, CA:
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?34QwKhwW](http://app.jobvite.com/m?34QwKhwW)

------
amattn
Collective Health, (
[http://collectivehealth.com/](http://collectivehealth.com/) ), San Mateo, CA
(Full time, ONSITE only, VISA-depends, see below)

We're replacing health insurance with a system that members love. Using our
SW, platform and services, an employer can pay doctors directly, saving a ton
of money and making the employee experience amazing (with the testimonials to
back it up).

The company is well-funded, ~two years old and growing very rapidly with
massive sales traction (250x this past year). We punch well above our weight-
class with experienced founders, 130+ team members (~ one quarter is
engineering), and paying customers.

Our tech stack is a mix of Go and Java components with Angular on the front
end. We use a custom service bus to tie our SOA together, microservices style.
We love Docker, CoreOS, postgres, automated testing, and continuos
integration.

As a company, we're strong believers in transparency, trust and balance. As an
engineering team, we believe good code is easy to read and should have a short
"time to understanding". We expect all of our engineers to continually teach
as well as learn. We also believe that everyone should write good code, yet
balance that against the need to ship.

We've got a ton of interesting problems to solve around distributed systems,
data analytics and predictions, complex data modeling, ultra high-
availability, security, privacy and more. We're currently looking for
experienced SW engineers up and down the stack, back end, infrastructure,
data, dev ops, test, generalist, etc. Our biggest short term needs are
AngularJS FE, SW Engineers in Test (you will be writing cluster level end2end
tests, not unit tests), and skilled IT desktop support.

All open jobs: [http://grnh.se/8f7q15](http://grnh.se/8f7q15)

If you are non-technical, but are interested in experiencing a hyper-growth
startup, we also are hiring for JIRA workflow automation, operations, business
development and other roles as well. If you care about such things, we were
recently flattered/embarrassed to be highlighted as one of fifty potential
next unicorns by the nytimes: [http://nyti.ms/1JLKaCT](http://nyti.ms/1JLKaCT)

We're super proud of the company mission, engineering culture and tech stack
we've put together and would love a chance to explain it all in detail!

*VISA minutiae: We can transfer H1Bs but not sponsor them. We can sponsor TN visas in most cases. If you have another existing visa, we can probably transfer it.

------
maimden
Cityami | New York, NY | Will support visa | Partial remote OK (we all like to
travel a lot)

    
    
      **********************
      === About Cityami ===
      **********************
    

Cityami is a home sharing concierge. We are an integral part of the home
sharing economy. Across the globe, people are finding the best way to travel
is to rent their home out on Airbnb, VRBO, etc. while they’re away. We’re here
to make that happen for them, without all the hassle. We not only handle the
essentials like guest check-in, check-out, and emergency care - we also serve
as their guest’s local guide, offering an insider’s view to the city and an
experience they’ll continue to share!

    
    
      ******************
      === The Role ===
      ******************
    

Cityami is looking for a strong CTO to come on as co-founder, helping to own
and implement the technical vision of the company. We've come a long way using
our current MVP, but with your help are ready to scale and grow. A good fit
for the role will have hands-on experience building large, complex web
applications. This means you know your way around a browser and have 5+ years
working with JavaScript, HTML, CSS, and a backend language like Node, Python,
Ruby, or Java. DevOps experience is a huge plus too, though not required if
you are at least handy with Heroku or a similar platform.

    
    
      ***********************
      === What You'll Do ===
      ***********************
    

You’ll be helping refine and implement the technical vision of the company.
That means building an enterprise scale, responsive web application that can
handle increasing amounts of traffic in different regions of the country and
eventually world. As long as it meets our business requirements, the software
stack will be the product of your imagination, which means you’ll get to use
the tech you love to help build a business everyone will love.

    
    
      ************
      === You ===
      ************
    

You’re a tech-savvy entrepreneur at heart and ready to take some risks for big
rewards. Cityami is a new business, starting to make its way in New York City
(and preparing to expand beyond), but we need your help to reach our full
potential. The sky’s the limit, but you'll have to be willing to fly. If you
want a stable job where you do the same thing everyday, look elsewhere. This
is about thinking big and building something new and needed in the hospitality
industry.

    
    
      ************************
      === What You'll Get ===
      ************************
    

We’re looking for risk-takers, which means you’ll have to take a risk. By
joining Cityami at this stage, you’ll be on the ground floor of a new business
that intends on growing fast. You’ll get a founder’s share of equity in the
business as your compensation, and the opportunity to forge a lucrative
destiny as your reward.

Apply =====>>>>> www.cityami.com/cto

.. or send an email to michelle@cityami.com

------
masonhensley
IBM Watson Health | Multiple positions | Dallas, TX, other locations below |
Onsite | Full-time | Citizen; Visa for well-qualified candidates (I think) |
Ruby on Rails, React, .Net, Mongo

I’m currently a Rails Developer for IBM Watson Health out of Dallas. My team
is working on tools to allow healthcare providers to holistically manage their
patient populations. IBM has thousands of job postings, so I’m going to give
direct links, feel free to search around further!

For the Rails roles, we're also looking for experience in React.

####

In Dallas:

• Ruby on Rails (Possible REMOTE, we just hired a guy out of Ohio)-
[http://rfer.us/IBEVRU1ect](http://rfer.us/IBEVRU1ect)

• Senior Ruby on Rails (Possible REMOTE)-
[http://rfer.us/IBETt_1ecv](http://rfer.us/IBETt_1ecv)

• Release Engineer - [http://rfer.us/IBEeho1eci](http://rfer.us/IBEeho1eci)

• Test Automation Engineer -
[http://rfer.us/IBEu0K1qd4](http://rfer.us/IBEu0K1qd4)

• Software Engineer (Microsoft toolset *C#, ASP.Net, Mongo) -
[http://rfer.us/IBE7S_1ecn](http://rfer.us/IBE7S_1ecn)

• Database Administrator - [http://rfer.us/IBE-hX1ed3](http://rfer.us/IBE-
hX1ed3)

• Senior Database Administrator -
[http://rfer.us/IBEFl71ed6](http://rfer.us/IBEFl71ed6)

• Software Engineer - Voice over Internet Protocol (VOIP) -
[http://rfer.us/IBE13w1ed7](http://rfer.us/IBE13w1ed7)

####

Non Development Roles:

• Client Relationship Manager -
[http://rfer.us/IBEK821ecq](http://rfer.us/IBEK821ecq)

• Clinical Sales Consultant -
[http://rfer.us/IBEeVE1ecy](http://rfer.us/IBEeVE1ecy)

• Clinical Informatics Analyst -
[http://rfer.us/IBE38-1ed0](http://rfer.us/IBE38-1ed0)

####

Other Watson Health teams are also hiring multiple positions in:

• Denver, CO (AlchemyAPI's/ Watson office) -
[http://rfer.us/IBEW211erl](http://rfer.us/IBEW211erl)

• Cambridge, MA - [http://rfer.us/IBEDMB1edN](http://rfer.us/IBEDMB1edN)

• Bay Area (not Watson Specific) -
[http://rfer.us/IBEDyB1qd6](http://rfer.us/IBEDyB1qd6)

• Watson across the country! -
[http://rfer.us/IBEDyB1qd6](http://rfer.us/IBEDyB1qd6)

------
jparmer
Plotly | React.js engineers. plot.ly/jobs

------
kwcl
Wiredcraft - We create apps that matter - wiredcraft.com

We're engineers, designers & strategists creating software that solves real-
world problems. Think data visualization for the World Bank, software to run
the Myanmar elections or DevOps for the biggest electronics manufacturer in
the world.

Wanna get a job your mom would be proud of? Send us your resume at
job@wiredcraft.com or visit wiredcraft.com/about/#jobs.

We're quickly expanding to Berlin and DC and need a ton of folks to help us
out:

\- Android developer | Berlin & Shanghai | Full-time, onsite |
[http://wiredcraft.com/jobs/mobile-
developer/](http://wiredcraft.com/jobs/mobile-developer/) \- Project manager |
Berlin | Full-time, onsite | [http://wiredcraft.com/jobs/project-
manager/](http://wiredcraft.com/jobs/project-manager/) \- Web & Mobile
Designer | Berlin, Shanghai & Washington, DC | Full-time, onsite |
[http://wiredcraft.com/jobs/web-mobile-
designer/](http://wiredcraft.com/jobs/web-mobile-designer/) \- DevOps Engineer
| Berlin & Shanghai | Full-time, onsite | [http://wiredcraft.com/jobs/devops-
engineer/](http://wiredcraft.com/jobs/devops-engineer/) \- Front-end Developer
| Berlin & Shanghai | Full-time, onsite | [http://wiredcraft.com/jobs/front-
end-developer/](http://wiredcraft.com/jobs/front-end-developer/) \- Design
Director | Berlin & Shanghai | Full-time, onsite |
[http://wiredcraft.com/jobs/design-
director/](http://wiredcraft.com/jobs/design-director/) \- Sales & Business
development | Berlin, Shanghai & Washington, DC | Full-time, onsite |
[http://wiredcraft.com/jobs/sales-business-
development/](http://wiredcraft.com/jobs/sales-business-development/) \-
Online Marketing | Berlin, Shanghai & Washington, DC | Full-time, onsite |
[https://wiredcraft.com/jobs/online-
marketing/](https://wiredcraft.com/jobs/online-marketing/)

More details on our site:
[http://wiredcraft.com/about/#jobs](http://wiredcraft.com/about/#jobs). Don't
see a position that fits your skills? If you're smart and eager to learn, it'd
be worth a shot to send us an email anyway: job@wiredcraft.com.

We sponsor visas.

------
e0m
Nylas | [https://nylas.com/](https://nylas.com/) | San Francisco, CA (Mission)
| Frontend (JS), Backend (Systems+Ops)

Hi! We're Nylas. We build N1, the extensible, open source email client, and
the infrastructure powering it. We're looking for fronted application
engineers (React, Electron, JS), designers, backend systems engineers, &
infrastructure/operations engineers.

We recently launched N1, have accumulated 14K stars on GitHub, and are looking
for core application engineers to design an extensible platform around email,
calendar, and contacts. You'll not only use modern web tech to build a better
email experience, you'll design the developer platform to power the next
generation of email apps. See more about N1 here:
[https://nylas.com/N1](https://nylas.com/N1) & code:
[https://github.com/nylas/N1](https://github.com/nylas/N1)

We have more data for a single user than in most startups' entire database.
We're scaling heavily and if you have experience with automated deployments,
debugging running systems, release engineering, and on-call schedules, but are
still comfortable writing code, we're for you. :)

We take pride in the diverse culture we've built and are looking for more than
raw technical talent:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z7sHc4P4zPg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z7sHc4P4zPg)

== We're particularly looking for folks who ==

* Take personal pride in their work and value autonomy and ownership

* Want the chance to step up and lead a team

* Put the work before ego. We've got each others' backs, and we want you to be with us on that

== A bit more about us ==

* Our backend is built on Python, Flask, gevent, nginx, MySQL, AWS, and Debian. We've been careful to keep our architecture componentized.

* N1 uses javascript (ES6), React, Flux, SQL for offline caching, Electron, and no jQuery

* Tons of our code is open source. Check it out: [https://github.com/nylas](https://github.com/nylas)

* We're a team of 15 (12 engineers)

* We have a paid vacation policy & value personal responsibility and ownership. Benefits include free Lyft to & from the office, full health, dental, vision, and lunch every day. Some remote work / work-from-home is OK too

Apply at [https://nylas.com/jobs](https://nylas.com/jobs) or ping me directly
(spang@nylas). I'm Christine, one of our co-founders. We're a diverse team,
and encourage applications from all backgrounds.

------
m_rueg
KIWI.KI GmbH | Berlin, Germany | Full Time | Onsite | Frontend and Backend
Engineers, Scrum Master

[https://kiwi.ki/en/](https://kiwi.ki/en/)

KIWI.KI GmbH is the Best Internet of Things Solution in Germany 2015 [1]. Our
smart Entry System KIWI allows users to unlock doors completely hands-free,
with our identity token KIWI Ki or by using our KIWI App. Our development team
is an interdisciplinary mix, covering the full range from hardware and
firmware development through systems, web, and mobile. Our highest priority is
safeguarding the privacy and security of our users. We believe that it's
possible to have a connected system without gathering huge amounts of
information on the private lives of our customers. As a result, we have
developed our whole system almost entirely in-house, using cutting-edge
cryptography, an innovative wireless sensor network, and an open-source
approach.

We offer a high degree of autonomy, challenging tasks, and the ability to
impact the company every day; an inspiring work environment based on team
spirit, fun and passion for our product; the best tools available; monthly and
yearly bonuses tied directly to achievable targets and an employee stock
ownership plan; German classes for non-native speakers; weekly team breakfast
and lunch as well as a stocked fridge and unlimited coffee; a friendly and
international team with people from more than 19 countries and an office in
Berlin Mitte.

• Backend Engineer: You will be part of the engineering team, with tasks
related to new product development, prototyping, and the ongoing development
and maintenance of our backend systems. You will be working with all aspects
of the company and creating new and useful functionality in regards to our
testing, optimization, continuous integration, and on deployment processes.
Our backend consists of many microservices, and a RESTful API. We use Python 2
and 3 (Flask, Django, Kombu, Twisted), PostgreSQL, AMQP and Redis amongst
others.

• Frontend Engineer: Our frontend team is responsible for the maintenance and
development of our internal and client-facing frontends. The KIWI App lets
users securely open real, physical doors by clicking a button. Our management
platform allows our partners to manage hundreds of doors and related user
accounts. Our front-ends are REST-ful single-page API consumers built with
modern Javascript practices, including Backbone, Browserify, ES6, as well as,
end-to-end tests and setting up continuous integration.

• Scrum Master: Our Scrum Master is responsible for: Continuous improvement of
our agile development processes; providing a smooth and effective development
process; planning and execution of sprint planning meetings, retrospectives,
sprint reviews and the daily standups; protecting the team from interruptions
& obstacles; ensure a good collaboration between product owners and the
development team; coaching our team members in topics related to self-
organization and agile development. Excellent communication skills in English
and German are required.

Join our talented team and be a part of the KIWI story!

For more information see: [https://kiwi.ki/en/jobs/](https://kiwi.ki/en/jobs/)

Please send your application to Charlotte to jobs@kiwi.ki.

KIWI is a service of KIWI.KI GmbH.

[1]
[https://www.wallofbusiness.com/germany/winners](https://www.wallofbusiness.com/germany/winners)

~~~
tagfolder
Your Python Engineer job looks very interesting. Do you help with visas?

------
mszklanny
REMOTE | Buenos Aires, AR; Europe; Asia; Pacific | Part Time, Full Time

Auth0 is a rapidly growing company, and so is the Auth0 platform. We get a lot
of praise from developers because we provide a zero-friction, infinitely
extensible, enterprise-grade cloud solution that makes identity easy and just
works. Our subscriber base consists of more than 40,000 developers at over
20,000 enterprises across more than 150 countries around the world. We are
growing quickly and well funded. [https://auth0.com/blog/2015/06/23/another-
big-milestone/](https://auth0.com/blog/2015/06/23/another-big-milestone/)

\----- Site Reliability Engineer -----

Your top priority as a Site Reliability Engineer will be to help build and own
the new infrastructure for Auth0 based on microservices. We need our platform
to be solid and flexible enough to accompany our user base exponential growth.
If you have solid systems, operations, and automation skills, and you are
motivated by providing a great level of service to thousands of developers
around the world who trust Auth0 every day, this job is for you.

Your responsibilities:

* Build our v-Next infrastructure based on microservices

* Optimize and support our always-available cloud-based SaaS platform in accordance to our SLA

* Implement innovative monitoring mechanisms to detect, prevent, and reduce downtime in our platform

* Ensure our platform is secure and that our users' information is safe

* Communicate to the company and the world the operational status of our services and progress done in our infrastructure

See more: [https://auth0.com/jobs/sre](https://auth0.com/jobs/sre)

Apply: jobs+sreHN at auth0.com

\----- Developer Success Engineer -----

We are hiring expert developers to help developers adopting Auth0's platform
around the world.

If the following sounds great to you, we'd love to have you!

* Self-motivated, quick learner, fast researcher, and hungry to improve your technical skills

* Love to code and solve technical issues varying in complexity and technology. Are good at empathizing with developers and have experience with troubleshooting environments

* Have excellent written and verbal communication skills (English) and are passionate about talking to customers

* Enjoy writing and teaching, are capable of explaining complex concepts in easy-to-understand language

* Have experience and are comfortable with a remote working environment

* Love to contribute to the open source community

* Ideally have Javascript and Node.JS knowledge

See more: [https://auth0.com/jobs/developer-success-
engineer](https://auth0.com/jobs/developer-success-engineer)

Apply: jobs+dseHN at auth0.com

------
dankang
The Rockport Group |
[http://www.therockportgroup.com/](http://www.therockportgroup.com/) | New
York, NY | Full Time | Onsite

Rockport is an industry leading provider of commercial mortgage origination,
underwriting, securitization and asset management software. Our software
platform is used by some of the largest financial services companies in the
world to power their business, including banks you've probably heard of,
investment funds your parents' retirement funds may be invested in and
insurance companies that may insure everything around you.

We are always looking for talented engineers to join our development team - we
have three roles in mind at the moment; see descriptions below:

\- Financial Software Engineer:
[http://www.therockportgroup.com/about/careers.html#financial...](http://www.therockportgroup.com/about/careers.html#financial-
engineer)

This role is highly visible within the firm and you will be working closely
with other developers, as well as our product integration team, sales and
senior management. This part of our product suite is extremely sensitive to
the growing needs of our customers and changes in the marketplace and you will
have a chance to contribute to the product roadmap as well as our strategic
direction.

Understanding of real estate finance and structured products as well as
experience with the technologies and languages we're using – C#, VBA, Excel
and SQL – will also be helpful, but we're open to exceptional candidates with
any background.

\- Software Engineer
[http://www.therockportgroup.com/about/careers.html#engineer](http://www.therockportgroup.com/about/careers.html#engineer)

You will have a chance to work with a variety of products and technologies,
such as web front ends created with AngularJS, database-backed web services
powered by SQL Server and ASP.NET Web API and XAML-based .NET applications
that provide superior desktop experience and connectivity with Microsoft
Office. You will use technology to create elegant products that meet the
complex needs of our demanding customers and use your insight and creativity
to contribute to the technical roadmap and architectural decisions that will
shape our products for years to come.

\- Senior Software Engineer:
[http://www.therockportgroup.com/about/careers.html#senior-
en...](http://www.therockportgroup.com/about/careers.html#senior-engineer)

See above. But also, as a senior member of the team, you will guide and mentor
less experienced members of the team, provide leadership in your areas of
expertise and represent the engineering team to senior management.

You can send your resume to careers@rockportllc.com - also feel free to
contact me @ dkang@rockportllc.com

------
Robin_Message
Firefly Learning | Developers | London UK | ONSITE

Imagine you could save every teacher in a school one hour a week. Instead of
an hour of drudgery, they could be preparing their lessons, teaching or
actually having a life outside the classroom. At Firefly, you can help do
exactly that.

Firefly is a learning platform used by hundreds of schools worldwide to
create, share and learn. We combine easy content creation with deep school
integration to make a useful tool for class work, homework, and coursework.
We’re self funded and doubling yearly. As an established company serving many
customers and integrating with a variety of other services, we’re continually
learning how apply best practices to existing code, whilst still deploying new
features and bug fixes for teachers and students every two weeks. We're
currently focusing on getting better at separating of concerns and building up
an automated testing suite. We’re also improving the speed and reliability of
our infrastructure, and trying new technologies to keep current (e.g. Swift
and React).

We looking for four main strengths in you:

◦ skill: your colleagues would say you get things done. You work to a high
standard, and know about and apply appropriate best practices in your work.
You are at home with improving and extending existing code as well as new
development.

◦ desire to learn: despite (or perhaps because of) you being good at what you
do, you want to get better. You seek out best practices, new ideas, honest
feedback, and unknown areas of code, in order to know more and work better.

◦ understanding: our product team is great but not infallible. You’ll be happy
to challenge and clarify product decisions with our users’ best interests at
heart. Similarly, our QA team is meticulous but not your babysitter. You’ll be
handing something polished to QA, not throwing the first thing that compiles
over the wall. Overall, everyone at Firefly shares responsibility for the
product making sense and being of high quality.

◦ clear communication: We have a lightweight process, so most days, other than
a morning standup meeting to share what’s going on and what’s planned, you’ll
be responsible for your time. This also means that, when there are issues, you
need to inform the right people, explain what’s going wrong, and help get
things resolved and moving forward again. Speaking of process, we have a
design team who handle HTML and CSS, a product and UX team who produce clear
specifications, a QA team to help us build things well, and a two-week sprint
cycle for getting things done. Other than that, we’re pretty small-a agile and
are happy to try things out to see what helps.

In terms of experience, we need you to be comfortable with iOS or a web
platform. Our server-side code is written in C# and our web front end has some
Javascript, so you’ll need to know these or be able to pick them up. We work
as generalists, so experience of any of the following would be a positive:
iOS, Android, Windows Phone, shell scripting, infrastructure automation,
building API integrations, and databases (particularly SQL Server).

We offer competitive salaries dependent on experience, a generous bonus
scheme, flexible training budget, brown bag talks and a Kaizen day for self-
improvement and experimentation every fortnight. So, if you’ve got an interest
in education and a desire to learn your craft alongside others making the same
journey, we want to hear from you. Drop me an e-mail (robin at
fireflylearning.com) or apply on our website –
[http://fireflylearning.com/join-our-
team/jobs/developer](http://fireflylearning.com/join-our-team/jobs/developer)

------
kcrossisec
NCC Group (formerly Matasano Security, iSEC Partners, and Intrepidus Group) -
Austin, Chicago, New York, San Francisco, Seattle, and Sunnyvale, CA

That gym resolution won't last. No way you get out from under your down
comforter in February to slog to the gym where no one wipes down the machines
when they're done. But that career/company change resolution? That's a winner.
Consider NCC Group!

NCC Group is constantly hiring security consultants from ALL backgrounds to
join our team. If you’re a tinkerer, you enjoy breaking more than building, or
someone who wonders “why” and ends up down the rabbit hole 36 hours later with
a disassembled air conditioning unit surrounding them... we’d love to hear
from you! Our process welcomes those with years of experience, as well as
those with little to no direct experience in what we do.

The bottom line: if you love security and research, NCC Group just may be a
perfect fit for you.

What do we do exactly? Penetration testing, security analysis, and cutting-
edge research into current technologies and attacks (breaking things). You
spend most of your day thinking about security systems and how they can break.
You get to be creative and have a lot of freedom to be clever while learning
new technologies at a very fast pace. Engagements are usually 2-4 weeks long
and in a year you will be exposed to 15-20 products and technology stacks.
Your work will typically initiate person-months of security improvements in
products millions of people use. You will have access to senior
engineers/architects and your findings/ideas will be heard by senior decision
makers. You will have enormous impact in making the software people use safer.
All of our consultants are also security researchers, with dedicated research
time. Not too shabby!

If you want to learn more about us check out our:

Blog -
[https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/blog/](https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/blog/)
Cryptopals - [http://cryptopals.com/](http://cryptopals.com/) Microcorruption
- [http://microcorruption.com/](http://microcorruption.com/)

If you're ready to apply, contact us at:
[https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/careers/](https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/careers/).

We also have numerous infosec architecture and policy positions available,
should your interests and background align:
[https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/about-us/careers/risk-
manageme...](https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/about-us/careers/risk-management-
governance/) We also have many positions in the UK and beyond! Should you be
interested in those opportunities, please check them out here:
[https://www.nccgroup.trust/uk/about-us/careers/current-
vacan...](https://www.nccgroup.trust/uk/about-us/careers/current-vacancies/)

We'd love to hear from you!

NCC Group Recruiting Team

------
caitlinspothero
SpotHero | Chicago, IL | [http://spothero.com](http://spothero.com) SpotHero
is changing parking, and our tools will redefine the transportation industry.
With over a million cars parked, fast growth, and solid funding
([https://angel.co/spothero](https://angel.co/spothero)), SpotHero offers
countless ways to make an impact on the company and your career.

Engineering Roles Director of Development -
[http://spothero.com/careers/126707](http://spothero.com/careers/126707) As
the Director of Development, you'll thoughtfully lead our team of engineers in
supporting and growing our business. You must enjoy the hands-on work of a
day-to-day developer (coding, design, and problem solving), in addition to
leading engineers, communicating closely with our executives, and determining
the best use of new technologies - all the while nurturing and maintaining a
development culture that SpotHero can be proud of.

Senior Software Engineer in Test -
[http://spothero.com/careers/91854](http://spothero.com/careers/91854) QA is a
part of every engineer's process here at SpotHero. However, we need someone
dedicated to bringing automated test best practices to the team, and someone
that can figure out how to test the really hard things. We have a love/hate
relationship with Selenium. And if you don't know why, then you're probably
not ready for this role. Come help us tame the beast...

Lead Software Engineer, iOS/Android -
[http://spothero.com/careers/108372](http://spothero.com/careers/108372) No,
we don't expect you to build both iOS and Android apps by yourself. BUT, you
should know how to!! This role is half managing the iOS & Android apps, and
half architecting & developing. You'll have both iOS and Android developers (1
for each platform) on your team, and you should be able to jump back and
forth, as needed. If you're a first time manager, no worries; we'll coach you
on those skills. Just be sure you're a master of both platforms.

Senior Backend Engineer -
[http://spothero.com/careers/124847](http://spothero.com/careers/124847) As a
member of our Backend team, you will be responsible for building all things
related to the backend horsepower that powers our website, our API, and our
native apps!

Software Engineer, Android -
[http://spothero.com/careers/88317](http://spothero.com/careers/88317)
SpotHero is a mobile product. If you love building Android apps, you'll love
what we've got in store. We have an amazing Android app, that we're looking to
do a full ground up redesign on. So there is a lot of bluesky work in the very
near future.

Summer Software Engineering Intern -
[http://spothero.com/careers/118124](http://spothero.com/careers/118124)
College interns are as important as Lead Engineers at SpotHero. They are the
future of our team, and the future of our industry. You'll be paired with a
Senior Engineer from day 1, and solving real problems that make it to
production your first week. Buckle up and hold on tight, you're about to learn
a crap ton here!!

To apply, please email your resume to jobs@spothero.com. Include any github
account, linkedin profile, and any project that you’re particularly proud of.
We love seeing work that others loved working on.

------
sid6376
Booking.com - [https://booking.com](https://booking.com) \- Amsterdam,
Netherlands

Full-time, relocation to Amsterdam, (H1B or its dutch equivalent anyway) is
taken care of by the company.

I work at Booking.com, which is a world leader in travel accommodations, as a
backend developer. I have only positive things to say about working here. The
people are intelligent and helpful, a lot of interesting problems to solve and
the work hours are unbelievably sane. The company is strongly data driven and
very dynamic, which was one of its biggest charms for me. Amsterdam is not a
bad place to be either :) The Dutch government also gives a huge tax break
through the 30% ruling to non-dutch people.

The work environment is very international and everybody speaks fluent
English. The relocation process is also very finely tuned.They take care of
you from the moment you get an offer to the point you have set up your house
in Amsterdam. Several people have reached out to me from these threads and
have been flown to Amsterdam for interviews. Till now around 8 people have
been given offers and more are in the middle of the interview process.

If you have any other questions about the company or the hiring process or you
would like me to refer you, please feel free to send me an email at
siddharthsarda01 at gmail.com (Email also in my profile at Hacker news).

To have an idea of the kind of problems being solved here, you can also look
at our dev blog: [http://blog.booking.com/](http://blog.booking.com/)

We are hiring for our headquarters office in Amsterdam:

\- Frontend developers - [http://grnh.se/cxmso8](http://grnh.se/cxmso8)

\- Backend developers - [http://grnh.se/g5n6oe](http://grnh.se/g5n6oe)

\- Product Owners in various departments -
[http://grnh.se/edvq2n](http://grnh.se/edvq2n)

\- Data analysts - [http://grnh.se/al15kt](http://grnh.se/al15kt)

\- Data Scientist(Machine Learning) -
[http://grnh.se/5uxtdv](http://grnh.se/5uxtdv)

\- Senior Data scientists - [http://grnh.se/n4o02e](http://grnh.se/n4o02e)

\- iOS Developers - [http://grnh.se/w1mi0y](http://grnh.se/w1mi0y)

\- Android Developers - [http://grnh.se/1bnljt](http://grnh.se/1bnljt)

For all available positions take a look here:
[http://grnh.se/3ryvfg](http://grnh.se/3ryvfg)

------
jtheory
Patients Know Best, REMOTE-only. Full-time, with occasional exceptions.
Working hours: within a few hours of GMT (current IRL span: Costa Rica to
Bangalore).

See my other posts for more depth on work-life balance (& hiring working
parents = many of us), building something that improves life/health, our
culture (collaboration and good communication, not competition).

Superb communication skills required -- we all need to be highly articulate,
clear, and at ease talking through complicated concepts with each other
(skills talking with strangers: useful, but not an everyday requirement).
Sometimes remote work tools are (nearly) flawless, but with some bad luck you
might be explaining something complicated over a choppy connection with a
4-second delay and a marching band in the background.

If you're interested in PKB's growth, funding, profitability, contracts, etc.,
ask -- our CEO is also active on HN. Or Google us. I'm in the CTO role.

Current positions we're filling (continuously):

\- Mobile developer: existing apps with Steroids(better Cordova, basically),
OAuth2, JSON, REST. Later this year: helping choose tech for our next-gen
apps.

\- Mid-level to senior full-stack devs: Java expertise required. Of interest /
stuff we're using: migrating bit by bit from J2E (JBoss/Hibernate,
Tomcat/Spring/Struts) to simple microservices (DropWizard/SpringBoot) --
experience on either side of this migration is useful. TeamCity, Artifactory,
Docker, Vagrant (dev environment), Selenium-based integration testing. CentOS,
PostgreSQL (should be comfortable with native SQL), Hadoop DFS (just adding in
now...). Crypto at various levels ("using it carefully", not "inventing it").
REST and SOAP/HL7 APIs. This isn't a checklist; we like partial overlaps in
particular if you've worked with tools/ideas we're not yet using (but maybe
should).

\- Product manager: technical background (not just mgmt), startup mindset
(look ahead, self-prioritize, adapt fast). Gather the best ideas from
customers & us, and help us guide projects through to completion. Bonus
points: good grasp of healthcare and mobile apps.

Bonus points (all positions) for significant experience in the medical world
(as an intelligent patient counts!), as well as some history building things
from scratch.

More details (and to submit an application):
[https://www.patientsknowbest.com/careers.html](https://www.patientsknowbest.com/careers.html)

Note that at present my record for active communication with people applying
isn't great. :| We've recently switched to Workable and I'm sharing out this
work so it's not purely reliant on bits of time I can claw out of an over-full
schedule! If you've already applied, no need to re-submit; we haven't lost
anything.

------
lexicography
Keen IO | San Francisco, CA | Full-time | Engineers | Onsite or Remote |
keen.io

Hey HN community! We're an analytics API that lets developers collect and
study custom events at massive scale. We're hiring Platform Engineers and
DevOps engineers to help build and support our analytics infrastructure.

keen.io -
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/keenio#.VobL9pMrLVr](https://boards.greenhouse.io/keenio#.VobL9pMrLVr)

First, here a few things we believe in: • Honesty & empathy, introspection,
Distributed innovation, the importance of laughter & relationships, play to
your strengths; patch your weaknesses with diverse collaborators. You can
learn more about the humans behind Keen IO here -> keen.io/team.

A little bit more about the roles we're hiring for:

1\. Platform Engineer

By centralizing a data pipeline for thousands of companies, we operate at a
scale that none of them have to worry about. Looking to the horizon, we need
to look at every piece of our infrastructure with a critical eye. We need to
stay ahead of the curve. You will help us be thoughtful and deliberate about
tackling the right bottlenecks at the right time. You’ll help make working on
the platform easier and easier. You’ll have the opportunity to gain deep
understanding of distributed systems and teach others! Most importantly,
you’ll collaborate with some pretty amazing humans.

    
    
      Skills: Cassandra, Scala, Python, Java, Tornado, Go, Zookeeper, Storm, Kafka, Mesos
    

[https://boards.greenhouse.io/keenio/jobs/98480#.VobNRpMrLVo](https://boards.greenhouse.io/keenio/jobs/98480#.VobNRpMrLVo)
OR email humans@keen.io

2\. DevOps Engineer

By centralizing a data pipeline for thousands of companies, we operate at a
scale that none of them have to worry about. That means we have to stay on top
of the operational work implied by that scale, and we have to stay ahead of
the curve as we continue to grow. To be successful we have to invest heavily
in smart operational choices that reduce or eliminate manual interaction.

You’ll help make those choices, implement them, monitor what’s working well
and what isn’t, and continually iterate. You’ll collaborate closely with
architects and developers to ensure new features and new systems integrate
seamlessly with deployment and operations. Most importantly, you’ll be an
integral member of a team of pretty great humans who emphasize trust, respect,
humility, and self-improvement.

[https://boards.greenhouse.io/keenio/jobs/124948#.VobMSZMrLVo](https://boards.greenhouse.io/keenio/jobs/124948#.VobMSZMrLVo)
OR email humans@keen.io

Thanks for reading!

------
Infosourcer
Cloudera | Location: Budapest, Hungary | Full-time | Onsite | Software
Developers in Test (Platform Distribution), Software Developers (Platform
Distribution), Solutions Architect, Customer Operations Engineers and more |
www.cloudera.com

Picture yourself at Cloudera in 2016! Our Budapest office is growing
exponentially and we are looking for super-smart tech people to help us grow.

Our mission: Founded by leading experts on big data from Facebook, Google,
Oracle and Yahoo, Cloudera's mission is to bring the power of Hadoop,
MapReduce, and distributed storage to companies of all sizes in the
enterprise, Internet and government sectors.

Over the past few years, Cloudera has experienced tremendous growth, making us
the leading contributor to the Hadoop ecosystem and a leading provider of
enterprise solutions for Big Data.

Cloudera is revolutionizing enterprise data management by offering the first
unified Platform for Big Data, an enterprise data hub built on Apache Hadoop™.
Cloudera offers enterprises one place to store, process and analyze all their
data, empowering them to extend the value of existing investments while
enabling fundamental new ways to derive value from their data.

Only Cloudera offers everything needed on a journey to an enterprise data hub,
including software for business critical data challenges such as storage,
access, management, analysis, security and search.Over the past few years,
Cloudera has experienced tremendous growth, making us the leading contributor
to the Hadoop ecosystem and a leading provider of enterprise solutions for Big
Data.

Check out all our Budapest roles and apply here
[http://bit.ly/1Na6EvI](http://bit.ly/1Na6EvI) or here
[http://bit.ly/2016EngCareers](http://bit.ly/2016EngCareers)

Glassdoor's Employees' Choice Awards 2016
[http://bit.ly/1ORttqv](http://bit.ly/1ORttqv)

The Best Startup CEOs To Work For
[http://read.bi/1KR6zvN](http://read.bi/1KR6zvN)

20 Big Data Companies Leading the Way
[http://bit.ly/1lQgc5Y](http://bit.ly/1lQgc5Y)

50 enterprise startups to bet your career on in 2016
[http://read.bi/1IybdM8](http://read.bi/1IybdM8)

Top 10 Private Tech Companies to Work For
[http://bit.ly/1ZF7vdD](http://bit.ly/1ZF7vdD)

Cloudera Engineering Blog
[http://blog.cloudera.com/blog/](http://blog.cloudera.com/blog/)

------
whoishiring_ch
Labster.com | Switzerland, Zurich | .NET, C# / Lead architect and VP of
engineering | Full-time | Remote might be possible if you can be in Zurich
first for 4-6 initial months

We are building a learning platform (with virtual reality as an add-on) lab
for schools and colleges. The dev team is 10 people in Asia (half of them are
Westerners) and the team in Zurich is being build from scratch. Salary is 80k
- 120k+ CHF per year. This amounts to 7-9k CHF per month in net-salary due to
the low taxes ([https://medium.com/@iwaninzurich/eight-reasons-why-i-
moved-t...](https://medium.com/@iwaninzurich/eight-reasons-why-i-moved-to-
switzerland-to-work-in-it-c7ac18af4f90)). We look for a .NET, C# / Lead
architect and VP of engineering hires to work closely together with the CTO,
who is in Zurich.

Mail our hiring team, if you want to get more information: whoishiring@gmx.ch.

